#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-26
<meindian523> Hey, just updated my system
<isiah> we salute you
<meindian523> Has Grub been rolled back to Grub legacy?
<isiah> cant you check your update logs?
<meindian523> as in?
<isiah> i thought there was an easy way to check it from update-manager
 * meindian523 can't see anything of the sort
<isiah> i know
<isiah> I was in error
<meindian523> hmm
<meindian523> suddenly, there is a menu.lst in /boot/grub
<isiah> i thought that was supposed to be there
<meindian523> and it seems to be loading Ubuntu, and there is a strange item Chainload into Grub 2
<meindian523> why would I chainload into Grub 2 when Grub legacy can load my kernel just fine?
<meindian523> isiah, AFAIK, since 9.10 there has been no menu.lst in /boot/grub
 * meindian523 parts, apparently won't find the answer here
<stlsaint> hey folks
<JoeMaverickSett> hi!
<JoeMaverickSett> ;)
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: sup
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, hi!
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, where you from dude?
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: im in texas right now
<paultag> Hey guys, I have a quick question, if anyone's around
<paultag> My netbook is barfing on boot. I've traced it down to this:
<paultag>  * b34 wifi driver is hanging init thread on boot
<paultag>  * it happens at random, about 90% reproducable
<paultag>  * REISUB fails
<paultag>  * Ctrl+alt+del fails
<paultag>  * No keyboard output
<paultag>  * No bootsplash
<paultag>  * Present in Xubuntu and Kubuntu 10.04 ( same kernel )
<paultag>  * It worked fine in Ubuntu 10.04 ( even though it's the same kernel )
<_schism_> Good evening all
<paultag> Ideas?
<paultag> hey _schism_
<IdleOne> paultag: change when the b43 module loads?
<IdleOne> To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<_schism_> anyone have a moment to help me figgure out something. I am a noob and google is leading me in circles.
<paultag> IdleOne: see, I hit single user to kill splash, and the last consistant line was that it's going from low to high, or something to that effect
<IdleOne> paultag: granted that is a  complete stab in the dark
<seidos> paultag, try other kernels?  I had a wifi problem in 2.6.28 that was fixed in 2.6.30, *but* my laptop won't even run on the newer kernels like 2.6.31
<paultag> IdleOne: aye
<paultag> seidos: Humm, could be a regression, I'll have to test that
<_schism_> I have a device that lspci is saying is        Verint Systems Inc. Device 0601 (rev 13)  but I cant seem to get it to be seen by anything or find out anything about it
<paultag> _schism_: do you know what it does?
<paultag> uh oh _schism_
<paultag> _schism_: http://verint.com/corporate/
<_schism_> paultag, yes they are cctv cards. video capture of some sort at least
<paultag> _schism_: looks like logging stuff. Let me see if I can find more
<_schism_> paultag, thank you so much I found theie site but could find anything else and I am trying to use zoneminder or something simular
<paultag> thanks IdleOne, seidos
<paultag> _schism_: can you give me lspci -v ?
<paultag> _schism_: at least see what kern mod it's using
<_schism_> yes sir just a moment. I am ssh into the machine
<paultag> _schism_: sure
 * seidos is looking through his lspci.
<_schism_> ummmmm its big want me to use pastie or a pm?
<seidos> I'm sure I have mysterious devices in there
<paultag> !pastebin | _schism_
<ubot2`> _schism_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paultag> seidos: don't we all
<paultag> seidos: http://i.imgur.com/0BbpS.jpg <-- NO EMOTION.
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, wow! cool! i'm in Malaysia.
<seidos> paultag, actually, lspci seems to be making sense.  lshw is the different story.
<paultag> haha
<slidinghorn> lmao
<paultag> seidos: I find lshw is a bit too verbose for my taste
<paultag> slidinghorn: classic, I know :)
<_schism_> paultag, http://paste.ubuntu.com/469099/
<seidos> paultag, haha, cool photo.
<paultag> thanks _schism_ :)
<paultag> _schism_: sec
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, dude, i gotta go, it's morning here and i have to attend college. cya next time dude. nice chatting with ya. ;)
<paultag> seidos: wish it was me
<seidos> paultag, I thought it was.  Do you know them?
<paultag> seidos: not a clue
<paultag> seidos: internets are a great place
<_schism_> paultag, no thank you sir I do appreciate it
<paultag> _schism_: well I got some good news and some bad news
<_schism_> :(
<paultag> _schism_: good news is it's not watching your IP traffic
<paultag> _schism_: bad news is it looks like Linux has no idea what to do with it
<paultag> _schism_: However, there is a bright side
<_schism_> paultag, ugh so basicly I can only use it with windoze?
<_schism_> paultag, bright is good
<paultag> _schism_: the Linux hackers do love programming drivers, if you file a bug for it, with all the information you can provide to them, they might be able to scrap something up for you
<paultag> _schism_: it looks like it's almost usable, it even sees the onboard RAM
<_schism_> paultag, you mean file a bug to the ubuntu devs?
<paultag> _schism_: no sir, right up to the Linux devs. Us down here at Ubuntu are not much use with this, because it effects everyone
<paultag> _schism_: sec
<paultag> _schism_: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<paultag> _schism_: might want to look up who writes multimedia drivers up with the Kernel
<paultag> and CC him
<paultag> or her
<paultag> or it, really
<_schism_> paultag,   thanks so much. I am trying to move everyone I can over to nix and its great to know that there are people like you here to help
<paultag> _schism_: it's no problem. I'm sorry it's not supported yet :)
<seidos> it's probably a video capture device
<seidos> if I had to guess
<paultag> seidos: aye, I'm with you on this
<paultag> seidos: but has onboard ram via PCI, so it's CCTV or Cable
<seidos> I can't think of any other kind of "video multimedia device"
<paultag> +1
<seidos> paultag, firewire doesn't use onboard ram?
<_schism_> yeah its a cctv device
<paultag> seidos: Ooohh, good point
<paultag> seidos: but this is on lspci ( ls pci )
<paultag> Woo!
<seidos> paultag, I have no idea, I'm just asking
<paultag> called it :)
<paultag> seidos: Hey man, we're all learning useless crap every day
<_schism_> paultag, its out of a windows based dvr (I am in the field) but I am trying to show people we need to use linux.....
<paultag> _schism_: are you with an OEM ?
<seidos> paultag, +1
<_schism_> paultag, I wish life would be a lot easier.  I am a tech
<_schism_> installing and the like
<paultag> _schism_: if those tech docs that show how the card works somehow made it's way to the kernel devs... ;)
<seidos> life only gets more complicated for a tech
<paultag> _schism_: +1 I worked as a tech for years
<_schism_> lol I can even find the card on their site or get them to admit it exist.  lets just say I am not supposed to have the cards..... they accidently made it from the recycle bin to my tool box.
<_schism_> and oddly enough it was an accident........
<paultag> _schism_: accedents happen
<paultag> _schism_: mmhum :)
<_schism_> paultag, yeah actualy it was.  but then again I am not complaining if I can make it work under nix :)
<paultag> Yup!!
<paultag> _schism_: worth a shot or two :)
<stlsaint> paultag: or two ;)
<_schism_> yep. would be better if I actuly knew more about nix and ubuntu.  learning as much as I can but cant seem to wrap my head around it.  9.04 on this laptop because it took forever and a lot of begging to get the sound card to work and I am afraid to touch it
 * paultag busts out the tequila and salt
<paultag> _schism_: :(
<stlsaint> crap there are alot of 'S' nicks in here
<paultag> _schism_: *please* report bugs, we can't help make it better if we don't know about 'em :)
<stlsaint> _schism_: have you considered going up to 10.04?
<_schism_> paultag, yeah I wanna move to 10.04 but I dont have the skills yet and I like my buttons on the right ;)
<paultag> _schism_: oh you can repair that no problem
<_schism_> paultag, now that I know how I will :)
<_schism_> paultag, realy?
<paultag> _schism_: just apply a new theme, or use gconf
<paultag> _schism_: I can give you the gconf line, if you want the stock theme
<_schism_> paultag, not yet maybe in a bit one thing at a time I dont want to post it in the bug thingie and screw everything up
<paultag> _schism_: this is a guide if you want to keep the stock theme -- http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<paultag> _schism_: Sure :)
<_schism_> paultag, cool thanks!
<paultag> _schism_: np
<paultag> gconf is like the registry for Windows
<paultag> but, you know, without the suck
<paultag> OK lovebirds. I need to head downtown to get drunk.
<paultag> _schism_: stop by anytime and ping me if you have issues. Someone is usually around if I don't get back to you
<paultag> l8r respective sk8rs
<_schism_> another question while my add kicks in...... if I use aptitude dist-upgrade will it upgrade me to 10.04?
<seidos> _schism_, let me try typing it and see what it does.
<_schism_> seidos, thank you sir. kinda afraid of brickig my lappy.....
<seidos> _schism_, I'm not sure.  I ran it, but it didn't look like it would be a distribution upgrade on my system.
<seidos> _schism_, but my system is kind of a hack job, and I use the term "hack" *very* loosely.
<_schism_> seidos,  lol thanks for trying for me I do appreciate it
<seidos> _schism_, this article says sudo apt-get dist-upgrade *should* upgrade to the next "revision"
<seidos> _schism_, I don't blame you for not wanting to mess up your laptop.  My laptop is working now and I'm hesitant to mess with it.
<_schism_> seidos, I saw that but when I tried it on a 9.04 system it appeared to stay at 9.04 oh well I'll try it myself when I figgure this server out I guess
<seidos> _schism_, well, if it's any help, every time I upgraded before I did it through update manager.  good luck on your server.
<_schism_> seidos, thank you. I am gonna play with it and give it a shot. if no love then no love
<_schism_> seidos, ummm do you have 2 seconds by any chance?
<_schism_> or anyone that wants to answer a super simple question about static ips......
 * slidinghorn is no genius but will try :)
<_schism_> slidinghorn, thank you sir. I am following this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html  but the first line on my config file says   iface lo inet loopback
<_schism_> is that bad?
<slidinghorn> are you setting this machine up as a router?
<_schism_> slidinghorn, nope just as a server
<slidinghorn> is there an auto eth0 anywhere?
<_schism_> whole file says.......
<_schism_> auto lo
<_schism_> iface lo inet loopback
<slidinghorn> looks like the machine doesn't detect an ethernet device =\
<slidinghorn> could you pastebin your lspci
<_schism_> which is odd because I am ssh into it from my laptop.....
<_schism_> sure
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469119/
<slidinghorn> hrm..it's listed
<slidinghorn> have you been through: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<_schism_> not yet but I am now.
<_schism_> yeah looking at it and it makes no sense to me. <sigh> being stupid sucks
<seidos> _schism_, I know.  try not to get discouraged, because being stupid && discourage sucks worse than just being stupid.  :/
<_schism_> seidos, nah I'll plug along just please forgive stupid questions..........
<seidos> _schism_, I'm not even in a position to ask for forgiveness from...trust me.
<_schism_> lol
<harrison> hello
<_schism_> evening
<harrison> Whats up for discution tonight?
<Darkness_Des> I recently installed foxiFrame Basic (to maximize my usable screen space) in Firefox and put my Window controls on the address bar. It works great, but I can't keep the Window maximized when I reopen it. The white squares are rather annoying. Does anybody know how to make it save my preferences?
<_schism_> harrison,  well if you can fix this i woul love you   https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16464
<ubot2`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16464 in PCI "PCI card seen but no drivers available" [Normal,New]
<harrison> Schism I am not a driver guy so sorry I can't help on that. anything else?
<harrison> anyone here know anything about irssi?
<slidinghorn> a little
<harrison> Okay, How do I diconect from a session?
<slidinghorn> have you tried /disconnect ?
<slidinghorn> will only disconnect from the server that has focus
<harrison> didn't see that in /help but if you don't mind I might try that and come back.
<harrison> okay that didn't work.
<harrison> I had to quit and start irssi again.
<slidinghorn> hrm...have you checked out this page yet?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<harrison> Now that I see that link I *slap head* should have gone there first.
<harrison> Heres a question: what system setups do people have who use ubuntu? Mine: P4 1.8GHz, 736 MB ram, 80 GB HDD, other goodies.
<harrison> *here's
<IdleOne> harrison: http://paste.ubuntu.com/469130/ my sys info
<__schism__> woohoo figgured out the garble garble static ip thingie. even if it crashed my router.....
<_schism_> and my clients.... odd
<Darkness_Des> Does anybody knows how to have multiple video chats open at once in Skype where everybody can see and hear eachother?
<RealEyes> hey guys... I was wondering how i can enable file transfers on my yahoo messenger through the 'chat' app?
<RealEyes> someone is trying to send me something and it just says he is cancelling it
<Darkness_Des> Empathy doesn't have that kind of ability.
<RealEyes> Which one does?
<Darkness_Des> Go to http://web.im in firefox.
<Darkness_Des> That's the Yahoo messenger.
<seidos> it is kind of silly that we can't send files to one another anymore
<seidos> but everyone is behind a NAT these days
<seidos> I mean, directly, without hosting it on a server
<brandon> hello
<brandon> Hey all, I'm new to Ubuntu. I have Ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop and Win Vista on a laptop. Trying to print from Windows Vista laptop to printer connected to Ubuntu desktop. The Vista laptop found the printer but when I try to print to it, I'm getting Communication error. Please help
<nUboon2Age> i need to stop and restart whatever programs are controlling power on my Lucid notebook.  Due to bug 605290
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 605290 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Unplug, replug AC on laptop, screen pulses, battery discharges, indicator not reliable, power statistics and preferences screens unavailable (affects: 1) (heat: 377)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605290
<nUboon2Age> brandon:  i don't know much about printing, but let me ask a few questions:  Can you print okay from your Ubuntu machine?
<nUboon2Age> And if so, what did you do to configure Ubuntu?
<nUboon2Age> oops brandon is gone...
<nUboon2Age> well i need help with my power.  Basically i need a workaround for this bug
<nUboon2Age> Does anyone know if there is a way to stop and restart gnome-power-manager and if that would do the job?  This bug is driving me nuts.
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: geirha geirha seidos , tenach, anyone?
<seidos> hey nUboon2Age
<seidos> gnome-power-manager.  blech.  What bug are you having?  Is it not warning you that your battery is low?
<seidos> you can kill the gnome-power-manager process, then run it in a terminal, I think
<seidos> or run it again using alt-f2
<seidos> nUboon2Age, are you there?
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: hmmm.... is it gpm that is failing, or just indicator-applet failing to update?
<nUboon2Age> seidos: its bug 605290
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 605290 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Unplug, replug AC on laptop, screen pulses, battery discharges, indicator not reliable, power statistics and preferences screens unavailable (affects: 1) (heat: 377)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605290
<seidos> nUboon2Age, and what kind of laptop are you on?
<nUboon2Age> Dell inspiron 2200
<seidos> what kernel version?
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: i'm plugged, in but it thinks i'm not and its discharging
<nUboon2Age> uname -v
<nUboon2Age> #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010
<nUboon2Age> uname -a
<nUboon2Age> Linux glorious-u 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<seidos> that's a weird bug
<seidos> it's different than what I had with my laptop
<nUboon2Age> right now the bug doesn't even require me to unplug/replug -- it seems like just jostling will do it now :(
<seidos> I never got it fixed, but it came a moot point since my battery stopped working after it drained completely too many times
<seidos> s/came/became
<seidos> I can't give you a silver bullet
<seidos> I can only tell you what I would try.
<seidos> First, I don't think the problem is gnome-power-manager
<nUboon2Age> undoubtedly there's some hardware thing going on too, but ubuntu is not handling it well
<nUboon2Age> seidos: go on...
<seidos> sorry, gf is talking to me
<seidos> yeah, so
<seidos> uhhh, where was I.  Oh yeah
<seidos> you could kill gnome-power-manager
<seidos> *but*, you would need a way to know when your battery is low
<seidos> I have a perl script that *should* work, if you want to go that route
<seidos> and without gpm it won't lock your computer
<nUboon2Age> thing is i can reboot, but who wants to do that
<seidos> oh, rebooting "fixes" it?
<seidos> is that what you were saying?
 * seidos scratches his head
<nUboon2Age> yes, temporarily, till next time
<seidos> and there is nothing that seems to be causing it, even jiggling the power cord, huh?
<seidos> sorry, the filter on my brain to the keyboard was broken
<seidos> I meant that jiggling the power cord appears to cause it, right?
<nUboon2Age> i think it might be jiggling the power cord, but ubuntu isn't recovering when the ac is plugged in again
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: that sure is a strange bug. are you sure it's not hardware related?
<RealEyes> Can you play SimCity2000 on Ubuntu?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, well, only way to know that is to use a different OS, and only way to confirm that is to dual boot.  Windows and OS X don't have a live cd
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: yes, i think it is hardware related somewhat, but Ubuntu isn't handling it right.  even w/ no other change if i reboot it will 'fix' it.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, what you *can* try is using a different kernel.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, kermiac, "that" == hardware problem
<seidos> RealEyes, you could try using wine to play it.  I don't know.
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: i know there are some earliest versions of simcity that were released to public domain (renamed)
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: but to do SC2K, you'd probably need to try wine as seidos says
<seidos> nUboon2Age, yeah or if you just want to get your strategy game kicks you could just play battle for wesnoth,  It's in the repositories.
<seidos> oops!  ^^ RealEyes
<nUboon2Age> seidos: kermiac: with no physical movement, jostling or anything if i reboot it will fix it.  That's why i know its not completely hardware
<seidos> nUboon2Age, oh, so kill gpm, then wiggle the power cord.  see if the problem still happens.  It will confirm if it's gpm
<RealEyes> lol
<seidos> nUboon2Age, that's a good point.
<kermiac> RealEyes: This site might help http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10343&iTestingId=25471
<kermiac> RealEyes: also this forums post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321397
<kermiac> ok, time to leave work... bbl
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: Micropolis is old SC, renamed and open sourced:  http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/125797
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I admire your work ethic.  +2
<nUboon2Age> SC 300 http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4638
<nUboon2Age>  
<RealEyes> nUboon2age, no it's not
<RealEyes> Micropolis doesn't look like simcity2000
<RealEyes> I'll just run it in win7
<RealEyes> its no biggie
<RealEyes> New question: is there an app better than Gwibber?
<nUboon2Age> oops, i cut it too close and lost power.  When relogging in there was a quick message about Power Manager, but i couldn't read it cuz it was too fast
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: i meant to type SC 3000 for Linux http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4638
<seidos> nUboon2Age, what do you mean "cut it too close"?  gpm didn't tell you your battery was at a critical level?
<RealEyes> $50?
<RealEyes> Eff that!
<nUboon2Age> Also i've forgotten the differences, but in addition to Micropolis there's LinCity.  They're related somehow...
<seidos> lol, that's about what an OEM license for win 7 costs.
<seidos> kind of makes me wonder how many lines of code sim city is
<nUboon2Age> seidos: gpm kept flashing different amounts of time left on battery, but i didn't see what the last one was.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, if you still have the problem, you should use some kind of program or script to warn you when your battery reaches a critical level from /proc/acpi/battery/BAT*/state.  If you drain too many times completely you will permanently reduce your battery's capacity.
<nUboon2Age> there was another one i was playing with that focused on transport and power, not sure what the name was, but it was in the repos RealEyes.  I haven't seen anything as refined as SC2K as a free as in beer, but if your find one, let me know cuz i'm crazy about SC
<nUboon2Age> seidos: yes this bug is killing my battery.
<seidos> I liked playing Battle for Wesnoth.  I couldn't beat it though, on the hard level.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, well, save your battery.  use a script until a permanent fix is found.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i'd love to use one if you've got something that would help.  i'm not proficient w/ scripts yet
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I have a rather rudimentary script that I've used in the past that worked on my system.  It grabs data right out of /proc/acpi/battery/BAT*/state
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I wouldn't say I'm proficient.  But this was something feasible to work on for me, plus I found someone with an EEE-PC that had the same problem, that wrote a script.
<RealEyes> thx
<nUboon2Age> seidos: initially i thought it was something w/ acpid-support and that's how i wrote the bug, but one of the triagers said they thought it was gpm and changed the package.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, here is the perl version:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/469177/
<seidos> well, get something to warn you when your battery is critical, then we'll work on seeing if there is a config file hack that will fix it
<seidos> nUboon2Age, here is the python version:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/469179/
<seidos> nUboon2Age, you can run them one of two ways.  Either do chmod +x filename, then ./filename
<seidos> nUboon2Age, or, for type "language" filename, e.g. perl perlfile.py
<seidos> all right, the next thing to check out is /etc/acpi-support, I think
<seidos> whoa, this is weird
<nUboon2Age> okay i'm getting those scripts...
<seidos> correction, it's /etc/default/acpi-support
<seidos> and, you can *try*, setting enable_laptop_mode = true
<nUboon2Age> having trouble w/ firefox...
<nUboon2Age> konqueror comes through
<seidos> firefox should work without any problems.  Do you have a lot of tabs open?
<nUboon2Age> no.  but i'm not going to hassle w/ that right now, just going to get these scripts set up...
<nUboon2Age> seidos: okay that took some finaggling, but i got the scripts
<seidos> nUboon2Age, the scripts are nothing fancy.  but I'm confident they'll get the job done.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: the first one, does that require any particular name?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, no.  but I titled them power-manage.plx for perl, and power-manage.py for python
<seidos> just name it something that makes sense to you that you'll remember.  You might want to go back and look at them while you're learning perl and python :)
<nUboon2Age> i'm starting in w/ python now, so i'm happy to have a practical lesson. :)
<nUboon2Age> seidos: does the first one have to have a .sh or anything like that?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, no, .sh is for shell scripts.  these are perl and python scripts.
<nUboon2Age> oh, i see you answered already, sorry
<RealEyes> how does one set their background to change ever so many seconds to a certain folder of pictures??
<nUboon2Age> seidos: could you please walk me through what they do?
<nUboon2Age> seidos: oh, here's something that might effect this.  The acpi reports the same incorrect info
<seidos> nUboon2Age, sure, they get input from /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state, checks the value of capacity to 2 hard coded values...
<seidos> and if it is too low, it will warn you
<seidos> I just realized something, you might have to change the code in the scripts to work on your system.
<nUboon2Age> ok
<seidos> sorry, this is first time anyone else I've come across could use them
<seidos> run cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT1/status
<seidos> it should tell you the status of the battery, if it doesn't, you might have to change BAT1 to BAT0
<nUboon2Age> cat: /sys/class/power_supply/BAT1/status: No such file or directory
<seidos> change BAT1 to BAT0
<nUboon2Age> Charging
<seidos> okay, change 1:  in both scripts, you need to find replace BAT1 and put BAT0
<seidos> if you use vim, it's :s/BAT1/BAT0/g
<seidos> that's weird, it makes me wonder how gpm does it.  Maybe it checks what output it gets first.
<nUboon2Age> okay, i changed it in both
<seidos> now try running one or both, see what happens.  I think that's all the changes you will need to do.  Everything else should be the same.  Oh!
<seidos> one other thing you'll have to change
<seidos> your critical battery mAh might be differen't than on my laptop
<nUboon2Age> seidos: see i figured it was something at the acpi level or lower, because acpi reports incorrect info about AC
<seidos> well, if these files are wrong, then I think it has to be the kernel
<seidos> but in my experience, these files have been right, regardless of what bugs I've had
<seidos> nUboon2Age, okay, so type cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info, get "design capacity warning" and "design capacity low" values
<seidos> well, design capacity warning is what you want.
<nUboon2Age> design capacity warning: 450 mAh
<nUboon2Age> design capacity low:     136 mAh
<seidos> I have the scripts coded for 300 mAh on the warning
<seidos> if you want it customized for your battery, you'll have to change that value
<seidos> nUboon2Age, you should change the 300000 value to 450000 in the perl script
<seidos> and if you want, the 200000 to 136000
<seidos> but you might notice that the 136000 level doesn't do anything.  I couldn't get the hibernate command to work from a terminal.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: okay changed it in both.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, the python and perl scripts?  nice +2.
<nUboon2Age> is this something i need to run when i think its getting low, or just run once when i start and forget about it?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, well, now run one or both of them.  see how it works for you.  I think you'll have to run them in a terminal, unless you change their files to executable, then you can run them in alt-f2
<seidos> nUboon2Age, well, until we figure out why your not getting the proper warnings, you should have one of them running at all times.  draining the battery all the way is bad.  It ruined my battery.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, run the perl script, I'm trying the python script on my laptop, and it isn't working right.
<nUboon2Age> i ran the perl script and it say 3399000
<seidos> yeah, it prints out the battery capacity
<nUboon2Age> now the number keeps going up. :)  like that part
<seidos> your current capacity is 3,399 mAh
<seidos> you're on AC now?
<nUboon2Age> i just realized that the battery capacity part is being reported correctly, its the AC state that isn't working right.
<nUboon2Age> yes i'm on AC now
<nUboon2Age> and it correctly reports it right now (ie. i haven't triggered the bug yet)
<seidos> good, the script sounds like it's working :).  If the number is going up, and you're not on AC, that would be terrible.
<seidos> so your saying if you wiggle the ac cord, then do cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state it won't say it's charging?
<nUboon2Age> yes.  if i unplug right now and replug, chances are it won't correctly sense when i replug
<seidos> I really don't understand the acpi implementation.  I'm pretty sure it's implemented in the kernel.
<RealEyes> sh: Can't open /home/username/wallpapers/.randomwallpaper.sh
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: that sounds like a neat trick.  i've heard of changing it on a regular basis like every few days, but i hadn't heard of every few seconds.
<RealEyes> im getting into it right now
<seidos> nUboon2Age, well, only one way to find out.  If the file isn't right, then I think kernel is definitely not right.  Problem is, I'm not a kernel hacker.  So I wouldn't even know how to try and fix it.
<RealEyes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80652
<RealEyes> i think it worked
<RealEyes> my bg changed but, idk how fast its going to change lol
<nUboon2Age> seidos: hmmm... i think either you're right its the kernel, or just above the kernel.  but i don't know much about that yet either...
<RealEyes> nUboon2Age, it changed my BG but, it's not working...
<RealEyes> im getting errors in terminal
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: what are the errors?
<seidos> the script doesn't run without errors, I don't know squat about bash scripts.
<RealEyes> /home/realeyes/wallpapers/.randomwallpaper.sh: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<seidos> ls: cannot access ~/wallpaper: No such file or directory
<seidos> I changed the wallpaper directory in the script
<RealEyes> sudo: /home/realeyes/wallpapers/.randomwallpaper.sh: command not found
<seidos> maybe it needs to be ~/wallpaper/
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: where'd you find the .randomwallpaper.sh ?
<RealEyes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49336&page=6&highlight=wallpaper
<seidos> here are all the errors I'm getting:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/469202/
<nUboon2Age> ooh, 2005, i wonder if that will still work
<seidos> I'll ask in #bash
<nUboon2Age> seidos: RealEyes it looks like that just needs to be set to wherever your wallpaper directory is
<seidos> nUboon2Age, ha, I think you're right.  I changed the bottom line too.  Let me try my pictures folder, I don't really have wallpapers.  Just one, really
<RealEyes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469207/
<RealEyes> ^ is the script i've got right now
<RealEyes> it's not changing every 30 seconds though
<RealEyes> the error im getting now is...
<RealEyes> realeyes@The-Blue-Box:~$ /home/realeyes/wallpapers/.randomwallpaper
<RealEyes> bash: /home/realeyes/wallpapers/.randomwallpaper: No such file or directory
<seidos> where'd you get the while loop?
<RealEyes> while loop?
<nUboon2Age> used the search tool and found my backgrounds / wallpapers are located in several different places, but they are all listed by ubuntu-wallpapers.list in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<RealEyes> thats good
<RealEyes> I bet you could use that info to make the script search for them differently
<nUboon2Age> to make that script work i think its expecting them to be in the same directory.  or i guess i could create a directory and put symlinks to all the wallpapers.
<RealEyes> it wants to be in the same dir
<nUboon2Age> symlinks would work i think
<nUboon2Age> if i really knew what i was doing i'd probably just move them all to the same directory, but i'm afraid of breaking things.
<nUboon2Age> but part of my point was RealEyes that it'd be worth using the search tool and find out where your wallpapers/backgrounds actually are.  or just open that file.
<nUboon2Age> and then if you find a directory where most of them are, THAT's the directory you should put in the script, not the one from the example.  That one won't work for you probably
<RealEyes> thats what ive done
<nUboon2Age> try opening /var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-papers.list and see what it says
<RealEyes> want to see it?
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: yes
<RealEyes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469213/
<RealEyes> this is as it stands now, im talking in #bash to find out more
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i see RealEyes while loop too.  RealEyes, how'd you know to add that.  i didn't see it in the example you directed us to.
<RealEyes> "Ok, I found out what I was doing wrong. I just needed to cd into the directory and /.compile.sh"
<RealEyes> I'm getting errors on this step, now.
<nUboon2Age> but the directory needs to be the one where your wallpapers actually are, yes?
<RealEyes> I knew to add it because I'm talking to the guys in #bash and applying my own knowledge to the problem.
<RealEyes> Yes, you're right about that.
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: ah i see
<nUboon2Age> what does /var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-papers.list say?
<seidos> RealEyes, you came up with your while loop before you joined #bash iirc
<RealEyes> bash: /var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-papers.list: No such file or directory
<nUboon2Age> sorry, that should have been var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-wallpapers.list
<RealEyes> seidos, idk what you guys even mean by 'loop'
<RealEyes> bash: var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-wallpapers.list: No such file or directory
<RealEyes> 'while loop' idk what that is
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: the while operation will continue going around and around in the loop until the
<seidos> RealEyes, nUboon2Age I gotta' go to bed.  If you get it working, I'll get it from you later.
<RealEyes> I have a very loose understanding of linux and bash
<RealEyes> seidos, night man
<nUboon2Age> it reaches the given
<nUboon2Age> seidos: thanks so much for the help!!!!
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: until it reaches the given goal.  So while (its not satisfied) loop until (end goal)
<RealEyes> sh: Can't open /home/username/wallpapers/.randomwallpaper.sh
<RealEyes> ohhh lol
<RealEyes> wait
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: so in this case  "$lastnum" -eq "$number"
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: but i don't know if that means equals or what.  ask in #bash.
<nUboon2Age> what does cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-wallpapers.list say?
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: ^^^
<RealEyes> lists a bunch of them
<RealEyes> want a pastebin?
<nUboon2Age> yes please
<RealEyes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469217/
<RealEyes>  RealEyes: drapes (source: drapes): a desktop wallpaper management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-3.2 (lucid), package size 178 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<RealEyes> nUboon2Age: sudo apt-get install drapes
<nUboon2Age> okay RealEyes , so yours are most all in /usr/share/backgrounds/ , so a simple approach is say WALLPAPERS="/usr/share/backgrounds/"
<RealEyes> ok, but then how do i make it run?
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: i don't think it has to be in that directory, but since i've got a different setup that doesn't lend itself as easily as yours to the experiment and since ihave to crash now also
<RealEyes> yeah
<RealEyes> im going to crash soon too
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: i'm at the limit of my knowledge i'll have to stop there.
<RealEyes> I'll keep pushing it tomorrow.
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: to get it to run automatically one approach will be to add it to the startup programs.
<RealEyes> i cant even get it running properly
<RealEyes> i dont want something bad to startup lol
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: also ask the #bash folks where it should be located and how to invoke it.
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: yes, wait until you can invoke it from the command line
<nUboon2Age> before adding it to startup programs
<RealEyes> these guys are like ... hopeless
<RealEyes> they let you know a little and leave you hanging
<nUboon2Age> but with the help of the #bash ers you should be able to get the simple part working.  now that you know where your wallpapers are
<RealEyes> lol
<RealEyes> there is no simple part haah
<nUboon2Age> and so know what to put in the WALLPAPERS= variable
<geirha> files=(/usr/share/backgrounds/*.jpg) n=${#files[@]}; while sleep 30; do gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "${files[RANDOM%n]}"; done
<nUboon2Age> geirha comes through. :)
<geirha> That'll change to a random wallpaper every 30 seconds.
<RealEyes> what???
<RealEyes> do i need to put the '*' there?
<nUboon2Age> geirha put the whole while loop in one line RealEyes
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: essentially the logic of the whole script in one line.  brilliant geirha!
<RealEyes> can you make a pastebin of the script? lol
<nUboon2Age> the * is the wildcard for all the .jpg files in that directory
<geirha> RealEyes: To test it, you can just paste that whole line into an interactive shell
<nUboon2Age> RealEyes: that IS the whole script -- all in one line.  the ';' divide each command
<RealEyes> ...
<RealEyes> it worked...
<RealEyes> i dont think i made the shell -i though
<geirha> http://pastebin.com/y2YEjZLD
<nUboon2Age> okay g'nite all
<geirha> Good night :)
<RealEyes> night!
<benson_> how'd, i have a question regarding my lubuntu 10.04.. am in the right channel to ask about lubuntu?
<RealEyes> geirha, say I wanted to change the dir, what part would i change?
<benson_> how'd, i have a question regarding my lubuntu 10.04.. am i in the right channel to ask about lubuntu?
<geirha> RealEyes: You can add several globs: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob
<RealEyes> benson_ plz dont flood
<nUboon2Age> benson_: these folks can try, there is also #lubuntu
<geirha> e.g. files=(/usr/share/backgrounds/*.jpg ~/wallpapers/*.jpg)
<nUboon2Age> gnite
<benson_> sorry
<benson_> join #lubuntu
<geirha> RealEyes: files there is an array: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Arrays
<RealEyes> geirha, i cant understand that yet...
<RealEyes> I think I'm just going to drag my BG files into that same folder lol
<geirha> benson_: This may or may not be the right channel to ask. It depends on whether the question is regarding base ubuntu or something specific to lubuntu.
<geirha> RealEyes: In bash4 (echo $BASH_VERSION), you can also have recursive globs
<RealEyes> IDK what that means!
<RealEyes> I'm a huge noob, dude.
<RealEyes> You helped a lot, thank you, my BG is changing.
<RealEyes> I just need to put more files into  that folder, I think...
<geirha> shopt -s globstar
<geirha> echo ~/**/*.jpg  # lists all jpg files in your homedir and all subdirectories
<RealEyes> <_<
<RealEyes> how do I put that into the script?
<geirha> http://pastebin.com/fKduK5qn
<RealEyes> omfg geirha you are THE shiz
<geirha> I don't know what shiz is, but yeah, I probably am :)
<RealEyes> ;D
<RealEyes> ASL?
<RealEyes> why does it stop when i close the terminal?
<RealEyes> this is wayyy too complicated to just do something so simple
<RealEyes> i got drapes now
<geirha> You want it running in the background?
<geirha> Make it executable (chmod +x thescript), then add it to startup applications (System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications)
<RealEyes> mhm
<RealEyes> thx for the help man, wish i could soak up more info
<RealEyes> time to crash
<DarkNemesis> hi
<yax51> hi
<cannedbubbles1> Having issues booting/installing netbook ubuntu. Tells me there is missing vmlinuz. Any suggestions?
<paultag> whoh, niffty
<paultag> cannedbubbles1: did you set up a seperate boot partition?
<paultag> 14:21:16 <cannedbubbles1> By that you mean? Sorry to IM, just dont want to make  myself look all that dumb hah.
<paultag> cannedbubbles1: NO! NO!
<paultag> cannedbubbles1: we love question from all users!
<cannedbubbles1> Well
<paultag> cannedbubbles1: <3
<paultag> cannedbubbles1: So, when you installed, how did you set up the default install? It showed two colored bars
<paultag> cannedbubbles1: use largest free space, wipe drive advanced etc
<cannedbubbles1> Here's all i did
<cannedbubbles1> Followed the steps on the site to put the netbook install on a usb with the program they suggested. I'm running windows 7 atm, and am going to run ubuntu along side it. When I booted up the ubuntu install it gave me a list
<cannedbubbles1> When I tried to do boot to hard didk or what not
<cannedbubbles1> disk**
<cannedbubbles1> it basically did nothing
<cannedbubbles1> I tried running it off the usb and got missing vmlinuz
<paultag> hehehe yup
<paultag> cannedbubbles1: try Try Ubuntu without Installing, to use it via USB, or Install Ubuntu to install :)
<cannedbubbles2> Well that's the thing it does nothing when i try to intsall it
<cannedbubbles2> I hit enter and it says nor does anything
<duanedesign> cannedbubbles2: where you using unetbootin?
<paultag> Ach
<paultag> he left
<duanedesign> all three of him :(
 * duanedesign needs to do some hacking today
<pedro3005> duanedesign, cool, what are you doing?
<duanedesign> pedro3005: hello
<duanedesign> http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/clicompanion.SS.2.png
<duanedesign> adding a tree struucture to the command list to make commands easier to find
<pedro3005> duanedesign, oh, it's getting pretty sweet
<duanedesign> and when you select a command and hit 'help' it shows the man page :)
<pedro3005> awesome work duanedesign
<duanedesign> pedro3005: thank you.
<duanedesign> the tree structure adds a bit more complexity to the add/remove command feature
<pedro3005> duanedesign, would you say GUI developing in Python has been tough?
<duanedesign> pedro3005: not to bad
<pedro3005> I see
<pedro3005> duanedesign, what have you been using, PyGTK?
<duanedesign> yes
<pedro3005> Any GUI app such as Quickly or something?
<pedro3005> I mean Glade *
<duanedesign> pedro3005: not yet. I wanted to master it first manually
<duanedesign> pedro3005: once i feel comftorable i will definetly use quickly/glade
<pedro3005> duanedesign, how does it work then? Do you specify coordinates for positioning buttons and stuff?
<duanedesign> vertical and horizontal boxes that you set width and height. You can put objects in the boxes from the top or bottom left or rifgt
<duanedesign> right*
<pedro3005> I see, cool
<pedro3005> duanedesign, any particular place you've been learning it from?
<duanedesign> http://www.pygtk.org/pygtk2tutorial/index.html, Acire,  http://faq.pygtk.org/index.py?req=index
<duanedesign> pedro3005: ^
<pedro3005> duanedesign, thanks
<duanedesign> pedro3005: this too, though it isnt easy to find what your looking for in it. http://library.gnome.org/devel/pygtk/stable/
<duanedesign> pedro3005: i also noticed there is a python and gnome.library search widgets for Firefox
<pedro3005> ah, very nice
<pedro3005> I'll start learning it someday :P
<duanedesign> i am not sure if this is on by default but you can click on the search widget in Firefox and select manage search engines. In there you can check 'show search suggestions' and it will tell you when you are on a page that has a search plugin available
<sebsebseb> Hi
<paultag> ibuclaw: I wanted to try arch
<paultag> ibuclaw: got it starting to boot
<paultag> ibuclaw: same kernel issue
<paultag> w00t!!!!!!!
<paultag> that means it's an upstream issue
<nuboon2age_> seidos
<nuboon2age_> seidos: i tried an older kernel, but still the same power problem
<Mohan_chml> o/
<harrison> hello
<harrison> hello?
<harrison> anyone here?
<collinp> Yes.
<harrison> Good
<harrison> Was there anything being discused before I posted?
<IdleOne> nope
<harrison> Will there be any questions?
<IdleOne> Depends if anybody needs answers
<harrison> sounds good.
<nhandler> Hmm...What is the environment variable that controls what language a CLI app uses?
<harrison> I don't know.
<harrison> Example?
<nhandler> harrison: An example of what?
<harrison> which CLI app?
<nhandler> harrison: Any. It works for all CLI apps properly setup for translations
<IdleOne> not sure I understand correctly but don't apps get the language from locale
<harrison> Now I understand, I thought Language ment Python or C, but it means english or french, etc.
<nhandler> IdleOne: Yeah, but iirc, there is an environment variable that ultimately gets set and controls the language.
<IdleOne> nhandler: that is above my head, wish I could help more
<IdleOne> I would suggest #ubuntu-server
<nhandler> IdleOne: No problem. I'm trying to finally get my head around translations to try and get ClassBot translated, but I can't test them to see if they are working
<nhandler> IdleOne: Not really a server topic. But I know a few people who will probably know
<IdleOne> perhaps ask the translation team
<nhandler> Well, it looks like I was right when I was trying to use LANG, but my translations weren't working
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-27
<JoeMaverickSett> i have a kernel version 2.6.32-24-generic, but i need to apply a patch to  2.6.35-rc, how do i do that?
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: huh?
<stlsaint> your running .32 but want a patch to .35
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, i mean i need to install the .35 then apply the patch
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: you want to compile the .35 kernel?
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, the case here is my open source graphic driver cannot hibernate and the patch has to be applied to .35
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, yup. i think so.
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: have you ever compiled anything before?
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, eh! nope. :(
<stlsaint> alright well i suggest you start here: http://www.kernel.org/
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: for the kernel
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, alrighty.
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: then here for kernel compiling: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: also here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065&highlight=kernel+compilation
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, wow! i got alot to learn from. i'll take a look at those. thanks.
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: yea those are some good guides
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: they are abit way back but good for starters
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, alright. thanks for the tips.
<newboon2age> today i'm using ircle, an irc client on my iBook G4 (PPC -- which has seen its better days go by unfortunately)
<pcw> Can any1 help with permissions problem on boot?
<paultag> pcw: dejavu
<pcw> paultag: hey again
<paultag> pcw: so what's up
<pcw> I seem to lose permissions to read and write to /dev on boot randomly
<paultag> oh cool :)
<pcw> other symtoms include server apps not starting up
<pcw> eg. apt-cacher
<pcw> ssh seems to work fine though
<pcw> rebooting fixed the issues
<pcw> Simply the worst kinda bug i.e. repeatable but non consistent
<paultag> aye
<paultag> sec pcw
<paultag> pcw: just a sec
<pcw> sure
<stlsaint> sup
<paultag> ./stlsaint --halp | ./pcw
<stlsaint> paultag: aye
<stlsaint> pcw: do processes crash before your reboot that causes these permission issues?
<pcw> stlsaint: did not see anything weird on dmesg
<stlsaint> pcw: is there anything out of the ordinary in dmesh?
<pcw> stlsaint: I did a diff with one with problem and one not (both from clean boot)
<pcw> stlsaint: did not notice anything out of the blue
<pcw> running chmod manually resolved the issue as well
<stlsaint> chmod on what?
<pcw> chmod on /dev/dsp, ..., /dev/snd/*
<pcw> that will bring back whatever devices I have lost
<pcw> during the boot process
<stlsaint> what is your fstab showing?
<pcw> nothing out of the ordinary
<stlsaint> does it show all your drives needed?
<pcw> standard ext4 and swap mappings
<pcw> fstab command you mean?
<pcw> or /etc/fstab?
<stlsaint> yes...in /etc/fstab
<pcw> only the drive mappings
<stlsaint> one sec
<pcw> I am on ubu btw
<stlsaint> pcw: go here and run script and paste the output in pastebin
<stlsaint> http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<pcw> stlsaint:just a sec
<JoeMaverickSett> how do i save a patch as a .txt file if a developer has offered one. from which part do i start copy/paste to save?example: http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel@lists.freedesktop.org/msg01446.html
<pcw> stlsaint:i am trying to dup the error
<stlsaint> kk
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: save a patch?
<duanedesign> JoeMaverickSett: start at ---
<duanedesign> JoeMaverickSett: so the first line: drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.h    |    3 +-
<duanedesign> copy and paste it into Gedit
<stlsaint> duanedesign: you use screen?
<duanedesign> yes
<pcw> stlsaint:http://pastebin.com/9NdUGATD
<stlsaint> one sec
<pcw> stlsaint: dont think that gives enough info for the bug
<stlsaint> pcw: /dev/sda3: PTTYPE="dos"
<stlsaint> pcw: ^^ what is that?
<pcw> stlsaint:win 7 swap i think
<stlsaint> pcw: windows doesnt use swap persay
<stlsaint> pcw: windows uses paging files
<pcw> stlsaint: which is y i quantified the statement with "i think" :)
<stlsaint> it has a random bootloader on it
<pcw> yes i restored the original bootloader so virtualbox could work
<pcw> by original i mean win 7 original
<stlsaint> pcw: and you still have grub installed?
<stlsaint> how is that?!
<pcw> yes
<stlsaint> better yet WHY is that
<stlsaint> i run vbox with grub as bootloader
<pcw> for virtualbox to work
<pcw> yes me too
<stlsaint> i think that is a problem in its own
<pcw> grub is default bootloader
<pcw> no it is not
<pcw> tat bootloader is and will never be used
<pcw> until i load the win7 with virtualbox
<stlsaint> aye, your running vbox on windows
<pcw> my vbox host is linux guest is win7
<pcw> unfortunately i had installed win7 b4 i installed vbox
<pcw> so i had to reroute the vbox to the installed win7
<pcw> and to get it to work will require restoring the win7 bootloader
<pcw> cant seem to find the instructions now
<stlsaint> hrm, one sec
<stlsaint> pcw: well im not seeing anything off the wall in the results
<stlsaint> pcw: tbh im not sure whats causing the permissions issue
<JoeMaverickSett> duanedesign, thanks.
<pcw> stlsaint:i do not think that the script generates the correct info required
<stlsaint> pcw: well in general i was looking for anthing particular in your partitions on where the are being booted (blikd) and fstab
<stlsaint> pcw: but it does show what permissions those partitions have
<pcw> stlsaint: you have been looking in the wrong places
<pcw> i will reiterate my problem if you have time
<stlsaint> pcw: alright
<pcw> 1: random loss of permissions to read and write devices including /dev/snd/*, /dev/dvb/*, /dev/dsp
<pcw> this results in loss of sound and tv
<pcw> chmod a+rw manually will fix the problem
<pcw> 2: server applications such as apt-cacher fails to start
<pcw> curiously ssh works
<duanedesign> JoeMaverickSett:  patch  tries  to  skip  any leading garbage, apply the diff, and then skip any trailing garbage.  Thus you could
<duanedesign>        feed an article or message containing a diff listing to patch, and it  should  work
<duanedesign> :\
<stlsaint> pcw: all this happens at bootup?
<pcw> 3:Problem repeatable but on a random basis
<pcw> yes clean boot
<pcw> reboot does not seem to have that problem
<pcw> at least not that often
<stlsaint> whats problem 3
<duanedesign> JoeMaverickSett: but it doesnt hurt to try and keep that stuff out
<pcw> no more problem 3
<pcw> :)
<JoeMaverickSett> duanedesign, i'm confused. anyways, i won't be doing any patching untill i learn how to compile kernel. i'll get back to you all when i do any patchings. ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> duanedesign, got alot of things to learn. doing that step by step. hope you can later assist me in my exploration of linux and Ubuntu. =D
<stlsaint> pcw: alright, well only thing i can think of right now is something with user permissions
<duanedesign> JoeMaverickSett: absolutely
<stlsaint> pcw: im assuming your in the admin group and you are "root"
<JoeMaverickSett> duanedesign, alright. thanks. right now! reading how to compile a kernel.
<stlsaint> duanedesign: you see those linkys i posted for joe on compiling kernel....from our very own ibuclaw :D
<stlsaint> duanedesign: hey you have any thoughts on pcw's issue?
<pcw> stlsaint: ubu users should hav access to those devices via hal or udev right?
<stlsaint> pcw: what release are you runnign?
<pcw> stlsaint: one should not need to be root to read those devices
<pcw> stlsaint:lucid
<duanedesign> pcw: what do you get from this command: cat /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/51-ubuntu-admin.conf
<duanedesign> should be AdminIdentities=unix-group:admin
<stlsaint> pcw: no you dont need to be root, but like i said something in permissions is finicky
<stlsaint> yep yep
<pcw> duanedesign:it's as you said
<pcw> [Configuration]\nAdminIdentities=unix-group:admin
<duanedesign> whats in:  groups
<pcw> pcw adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<pcw> duanedesign|stlsaint: think it might be a race condition problem
<pcw> otherwise it would not be this random
<duanedesign> hmm
<stlsaint> pcw: yea with it being random makes it kinda hard to diag
<duanedesign> pcw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/477832   I havent been reading this whole thread, but does this sound like anything you are experiencing?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 477832 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "User account lost permissions after Karmic upgrade, breaking all audio (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New]
<stlsaint> also i wouldnt know how to configure udev or anything to troubleshoot
<pcw> duanedesign: just a sec
<pcw> <stlsaint: yep worse of the worst. Thanks for your effort.
<duanedesign> 2/5
<stlsaint> pcw: sorry
<pcw> stlsaint:no worries and thank you
<pcw> duanedesign: the first part seems right but does not seem to affect the server apps or does it
<pcw> duanedesign|stlsaint:Thanks for your help. Bug is still unresolved but i gtg now.
<harrison> pcw can you state what was being talked about?
<IdleOne> harrison: you can see logs of this channel and many others at irclogs.ubuntu.com I believe they are updated hourly
<harrison> Thanks I was looking for that before but I couldn't remember that URL.
<harrison> Does IRSSI have a feachur to turn off telling who joins and quits?
<harrison> I find that anoying as When I am reading I get "soandso (soandso@soandsos.isp.net)" and it interups my reading.
<IdleOne> /ignore  * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<IdleOne> that should do it
<harrison> I will try that.
<harrison> It didn't crash so thats good.
<harrison> IdleOne What IRC client are you using?
<IdleOne> xchat
<harrison> have you ever used IRSSI>
<harrison> *?
<IdleOne> very little
<harrison> I might try xchat see how it works.
<IdleOne> it is a GUI client
<harrison> Thats why I don't have it on my server.
<IdleOne> indeed
<harrison> I am curently SSHed into my server runing a screen session running IRSSI talking here.
<harrison> That way I can swich betwean computers easly.
<IdleOne> in that case you are using the right client
<IdleOne> there is a #irssi
<harrison> There is?
<harrison> one moment
<harrison> 383 nicks on there
<IdleOne> also http://irssi.org/documentation/faq is something you may want to look at before asking questions in #irssi Not all channels have the same helpful attitude as Ubuntu channels :)
<harrison> how do I join a chat room in Xchat?
<IdleOne> /join #channel
<IdleOne> same as with irssi
<harrison> Figured
<IdleOne> most commands are cross client
<harrison> Would /ignore work to?
<IdleOne> it does
<harrison> okay!
<harrison> okay that didn't work.
<harrison> Gave me an error mesage
<harrison>  Unknown arg 'JOINS' ignored.
<harrison>  Unknown arg 'PARTS' ignored.
<harrison>  Unknown arg 'QUITS' ignored.
<harrison>  Usage: IGNORE <mask> <types..> <options..>
<harrison>      mask - host mask to ignore, eg: *!*@*.aol.com
<harrison>      types - types of data to ignore, one or all of:
<harrison>              PRIV, CHAN, NOTI, CTCP, DCC, INVI, ALL
<harrison>      options - NOSAVE, QUIET
<harrison> thats the error.
<stlsaint> exit
<IdleOne> harrison: ask in #xchat
<IdleOne> I don't know the exact command. I actually like seeing the join/parts
<harrison> Goodnight
<IdleOne> good night
<IdleOne> harrison: in xchat you can also right click on the channel name and go to Settings > Hide Join/Part
<IdleOne> but there is a command to make it global
<RealEyes> help?
<IdleOne> with
<IdleOne> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/foo/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<RealEyes> I just DLed some MP3s and RythymBox doesnt want to play them
<Arthur> Good night, I need help with my Ubuntu at boot, I installed Storage Device manager on my Ubuntu 10.4 installation to automount at boot an NTFS hardrive, then I wanted to set it back to no automount and I deleted the settings of the sda3 media, Grub works well and my xp installation, but Ubuntu won-t boot, the screen shuts down and i need to restart, any help+
<phillw> Arthur: it's quite likely as you are dual booting, that sda3 was your ubuntu
<Arthur> Right, I found differences between fstab and fstab.bak, so I restored with the fstab.bak but have the same issue
<Arthur> Phillw, sda3 apears as ntfs
<Arthur> and I also have UUID=3fef9346-48dc-4805-a476-6ee8fddef899 as ext4 but permissions for users,noauto
<phillw> the guys over at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=333 would be more familiar with such things.
<phillw> there are so many variables that you should run the "I've got a problem" script and post the result (In code tags) on there.
<phillw> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Arthur> sorry but where do I run the Ive got problems script? Im currenlty accesing with a live distro
<ikt> Arthur, which script?
<Arthur> "I've got a problem"
<Arthur> would it be possible to use the live usb to reinstall on the same partition without messing with the grub?
<duanedesign> morning all
<paultag> lo :)
<out-of-hand> hi, can anyone here assist me with installing ubuntu 10.04
<out-of-hand> ?
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, what problems are you having?
<out-of-hand> thank u for ur reply
<out-of-hand> im installing ubuntu via live cd through windows
<slidinghorn> wait....livecd through windows?
<out-of-hand> when it gets to the end of the progress bar . i get a "permission denied"
<out-of-hand> it gives me a wubi log
<slidinghorn> ok...via wubi..ok
<out-of-hand> but im confused . and dont know how to fix the issue
<slidinghorn> could you post the log to http://paste.ubuntu.com for us?  (provide the link it posts to)
<geirha> out-of-hand: You probably need to install it as an admin user in order for it to update the boot manager.
<out-of-hand> im admin on this pc
<out-of-hand> will post it
<out-of-hand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469780/
<out-of-hand> sorry. i ment via Wubi :)
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, how much free space is on the HDD you're installing to?
<geirha> out-of-hand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/371264  that suggests it has problems reading the CD.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 371264 in wubi "erroneous "permission denied" on read error (affects: 5) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<out-of-hand> hdd i have 50GB free
<out-of-hand> is it a CD error ?
<geirha> So maybe try burning the CD at lower speed, or mount the ISO using daemontools or something like that.
<slidinghorn> geirha, not a livecd it's wubi
<out-of-hand> ill explain ... i once had it installed. i then removed it... and could never get it back on ... so i left it for a while. then eventually 10.04 was out. so i tried to install the new one
<geirha> slidinghorn: But as I understood it, wubi run from the CD ...
<slidinghorn> (or is there a cd *for* wubi)
<slidinghorn> geirha, oh ok, sorry...I've never tried through wubi so I'm unfamiliar
<geirha> slidinghorn: The desktop CD has a wubi.exe on it.
<slidinghorn> ah
<out-of-hand> hmmmm... i dont think its the cd... i did burn it at a slow speed ..
<out-of-hand> it works as a live cd... when i boot up computer into ubuntu...
<out-of-hand> its through windows i seem to have this issue
<geirha> out-of-hand: Try booting the CD, hit shift when it starts booting to get a menu, then choose to check cd for defects.
<out-of-hand> ok
<geirha> (It is shift isn't it?)
<geirha> Or possibly any key. It's when you see a purple screen with a keyboard=person logo at the bottom
<out-of-hand> if it not that ?
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, after doing that, you may want to try installing from the .exe as opposed to the disk: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<slidinghorn> geirha, shift is for the grub menu if that's what you're going for
<out-of-hand> checking ur link now
<out-of-hand> trying again
<out-of-hand> will they eventually get a sync program to sync ur nokia phone numbers to pc ?
<out-of-hand> ubuntu *
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, not sure what you mean (then again, I have no cell phone, haha)
<out-of-hand> i hate windows... been stressing with this alot .. and been getting ubuntu introduced in south africa...
<slidinghorn> the creator of Ubuntu is from South Africa :)
<out-of-hand> hmmmm... same error... as i get to end of installation ... comes up with permission denied
<out-of-hand> yeah i know :) ubuntu rocks ...
<out-of-hand> :(
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, ok...looking for more solutions...
<geirha> out-of-hand: Do you have a program to mount iso as a virtual cd in windows?
<out-of-hand> i remember last year, when i had the previous ubuntu... i deleted it through add and remove programs ... and since then ... had issues to re install
<geirha> I'm guessing wubi.exe detected the ubuntu CD in the drive and used that instead of grabbing the iso off the net.
<out-of-hand> i will quickly download a virtual mount program
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, here's a post about one: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9070762&postcount=13
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, check post #16 on that page too
<out-of-hand> thanks seems to have relevance to my issue
<out-of-hand> brb
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, well, I could always point you to a post about how to use Evolution ;-)  haha
<out-of-hand> ok ... trying with ubuntu 9.10 iso
<out-of-hand> its the only iso i have on this work pc
<out-of-hand>  Evolution
<out-of-hand> ?
<slidinghorn> Evolution is the default email client on ubuntu
<slidinghorn> similar to Thunderbird (or, a little less, Outlook)
<slidinghorn> vice versa^^
<out-of-hand> i was wondering if it was that .... cant get this new version of ubuntu to work :( i did see they took of pidgin and added Evolution
<slidinghorn> well they replaced pidgin with empathy -- maybe that's what you're thinking of?
<out-of-hand> damn i think u are right.... must be something on the CD i made ... thank u for that :) the 9.10  installed 100%
<slidinghorn> evolution's been with Ubuntu for quite a while
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, excellent!
<out-of-hand> empathy ..
<out-of-hand> oh... haha ... lovely ... im falling behind
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, the main reason I started using linux was to learn...love learning new things -- that's what linux is all about :)
<out-of-hand> can one still play games ... wine ? or other software for it ?
<slidinghorn> some of them
<slidinghorn> you'll have to check compatibility through wine's AppDB http://appdb.winehq.org
<out-of-hand> yeah ... i like Linux to ... i started with Suse... was ok .. bat 8 years back ...
<out-of-hand> then knoppix...
<out-of-hand> now ubuntu cought my attention
 * slidinghorn started with ubuntu -- back when it was Dapper :)
<out-of-hand> awsome ... so how did u learn the command lines ?
<out-of-hand> the grub
<out-of-hand> etc
<slidinghorn> actually no...i had hardy first...and installed dapper on another machine
<slidinghorn> that's what it was
<out-of-hand> brb
<slidinghorn> out-of-hand, just practiced...tried to stay away from GUI programs when I could -- also had some experience w/ unix commands from having a VPS
<slidinghorn> plus, I read a lot -- spend a *lot* of my free time reading articles online and just trying to learn all I can :)
<out-of-hand> awsome... i got too much free time .. will look into it ...
<out-of-hand> also another thing
<slidinghorn> ok
<out-of-hand> can one save repository (updates ) on a cd and update via a cd like before (for those pc without internet access)
<slidinghorn> !aptoncd
<ubot2> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<slidinghorn> check that out ^^
<slidinghorn> oh...no link -- let me find you something
<out-of-hand> lol
<out-of-hand> thanks
<slidinghorn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD
<slidinghorn> happy to help
<slidinghorn> I'll be back in a bit, going to McDonald's to satisfy my sweet tea addiction and head to the office.  Should be back in here by 10 :)
<paultag> cheerio!
<slidinghorn> *it's 8:30 here now -- for those outside of EST, lol
<out-of-hand> thank you again and again
<slidinghorn> any time....that's what we're here for :)
<slidinghorn> be back soon
<out-of-hand> sweet :)
<out-of-hand> ciao
<Mohan_chml> OMG BGS100
<bgs100> hai
<Mohan_chml> (: how are ya bgs100 ?
<bgs100> Alright, sad that summer's nearly over... you?
<Mohan_chml> I am outta town. I think I ll go home tonight (:
<bgs100> Well, as extremely cliched by hundreds of movies, "there's no place like it" :P
<Mohan_chml> :o
<Mohan_chml> hiya hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> o/
<Mohan_chml> hows life hobgoblin ?
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty Mohan_chml - you too I trust
<Mohan_chml> Yeah. Going on well. I am outta town for the past three days. Hope tonight I ll get back (:
<hobgoblin> :)
<Mohan_chml> where are the kids?
<hobgoblin> she is at here mum's
<hobgoblin> the other 2 are older ...
<Mohan_chml> okies
<BGL-[a]> i have a simple script that mounts network shares, how do i pipe the (sometimes error) output to a file, an appending file
<BGL-[a]> >> is not working
<BGL-[a]> not appending
<BGL-[a]> tried a couple other things too
<BGL-[a]> i only get the last line of the last command in the file
<BGL-[a]> hmm nevermind maybe i got it
<BGL-[a]> i was using >> file.txt instead of >>file.txt
<drubin> BGL-[a]: add 2>&1
<drubin> so command 2>&1 >> file.txt
<drubin> that way you will also catch the errors and exceptions
<BGL-[a]> 2>&1 >> file.txt but not 2>&1 >>file.txt ?
<BGL-[a]> the space seems to make a diff
<BGL-[a]> just askin
<BGL-[a]> i'll give it a whirl
<drubin> it shouldn't
<drubin> spaces don't matter.
<BGL-[a]> ok that seems to work
<BGL-[a]> thx
<drubin> pleasure
<Sketchbag> okay I have a serious problem...Everytime I boot totem comes up trying to play a file on the network to which it no longer has access. so it spams errors until I either kill it connect to the network share or crash.
<Sketchbag> I did a purge and reinstall after reboot but the problem persists
<Sketchbag> now flash videos no longer work aswell
<komputes> I would like to disable hibernation in Lucid. This used to be a simple gconf key but due to Bug #432598 I have to do "mv /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate.disabled;ln -sv /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate /bin/false;dpkg-divert --package pm-utils --divert /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate --rename /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate.disabled". Does anyone have a simpler way?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 432598 in upower (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 14 other projects) "Do not show suspend/hiberate related UI if suspend is disabled in polkit (affects: 49) (dups: 3) (heat: 218)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432598
<cosmosis> How do I modify the automount system in ubuntu 10.04 to mount usb sticks so that the current user has permission... right now its mounting them as /media/usb  with chown of root:root
<cosmosis> How do I modify the automount system in ubuntu 10.04 to mount usb sticks so that the current user has permission... right now its mounting them as /media/usb  with chown of root:root
<slidinghorn> cosmosis, might want to take a look at this thread: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/automount-permissions-for-external-usb-hhd-555022/
<cosmosis> thanks looking thru
<cosmosis> ok so here is the thing....
<cosmosis> the article you referenced is nov 2009 so they were probably using ubuntu 9.
<cosmosis> so they mention checking some keys with gconf-editor
<cosmosis> and gconftool
<cosmosis> those keys dont exisit at all
<cosmosis> its like storage is being managed by something else (probably fuse
<slidinghorn> unfortunately I'm not on an Ubuntu system right now & won't be until after 5pm EST...If you're still around then and haven't gotten your issue fixed, I'll see what I can find out for you
<cosmosis> thanks
<cosmosis> looking into it here too...
<paultag> cosmosis: fuse would not handle a usb drive
<paultag> cosmosis: fuse == filesystem in userspace ( a program ) :)
<cosmosis> any idea what is responsible for automounting usb sticks?
<paultag> cosmosis: sure do. HAL, and one other thing
<paultag> cosmosis: sec, let me check init, it's in there
<paultag> udev
<paultag> that's it
<paultag> cosmosis: it's managed by udev
<cosmosis> Paul: ok not sure if you caught my initial question but the thing we are working on is that when a usb stick is pluged in it gets automounted in /media/usb0  and its owned by root:root instead of the active user
<paultag> cosmosis: ahh, cool
<paultag> cosmosis: sec, give me a sec to research
<cosmosis> so I am trying to figure out a way to get it owned by the active user or to get the rights for the directory to be 666 so I can write to the stick
<paultag> :O
<paultag> 666 == devil
<paultag> ;)
<paultag> almost the worst perms you can have
<paultag> 777 is a tad worse
<cosmosis> I mean I can sudo and chmod but it gets annoying to do it over and over again
<paultag> yes, of coruse
<paultag> course
<paultag> cosmosis: I did something with udev this morning, let me pull up the line i added to udev.d
<paultag> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0bb4", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0c01", MODE="0666", OWNER="tag"
<paultag> cosmosis: that's for my android. Might help apply here
<paultag> cosmosis: just `lsusb` to get the idProduce and idVendor
<hobgoblin> whole bunch of these on the forums it seems
<paultag> cosmosis: then add that to /etc/udev/rules.d
<paultag> hobgoblin: oh?
<paultag> heyya hobgoblin :)
<cosmosis> well my preference would be 700 but the only way to do it would be to get the drive mounted so its owned by my account
<paultag> cosmosis: jst use that line I sent and add salt to taste
<cosmosis> ok so I want to poke around in /etc/udev/rules.d and add a line for each USB drive
<cosmosis> cool thank you paul.. that gives me a good place to start
<paultag> cosmosis: it's tough to get wrong. Just add in a 11-cosmosis-usb
<paultag> cosmosis: sure thing. That can just go in a file in the rules.d
<paultag> cosmosis: that should work :)
<paultag> so hobgoblin, how's tricks?
<hobgoblin> hi paultag
<paultag> hobgoblin: have you seen my netbook?
<hobgoblin> paultag: people were removing hal
<paultag> hobgoblin: Oh?
<hobgoblin> no - have you lost it?
<paultag> hobgoblin: why would someone do that?
<hobgoblin> :)
<paultag> hobgoblin: haha, I made "Forkbomb Linux mod"
<paultag> hobgoblin: sec, let me screenshot
<hobgoblin> I wondered that myself
<hobgoblin> oh and do you know you are mia again
<paultag> hobgoblin: http://imgur.com/5FktT.png
<paultag> hobgoblin: Ach, crap!
<paultag> hobgoblin: I need to fix my irssi
<hobgoblin> :)
<paultag> hobgoblin: that is debian squeeze hacked apart
 * hobgoblin hates irrsi
<paultag> BAH!
<hobgoblin> nice one :)
<hobgoblin> though I find conky and it's ilk fairly pointless
<paultag> Bah!
<paultag> I love it
<hobgoblin> geek#
<hobgoblin> :)
<drubin> paultag: like the background
<hobgoblin> all I need is a ship and a star to sail by
<paultag> thanks drubin
<paultag> drubin: I did that :)
<drubin> paultag: yes I am sure
<paultag> drubin: it was booted in 81 MiB of RAM
<paultag> drubin: but now it's up to about 300
<cosmosis> do I need to restart udev after creating a new file in the rules.d directory?
<drubin> can't hurt
<paultag> cosmosis: nosir, just unplug and replug the device
<paultag> but it can't hurt :)
<paultag> <3 drubin
<drubin> paultag: that was my nieve answer
<drubin> mostly because never know what I am talking about.
<paultag> drubin: I was playing with udev this morning
<paultag> that
<paultag> that's the only reason
<paultag> darn keyboard
<paultag> 'tis a poor craftsman that blames his tools
<drubin> paultag: Lucky my brain is on the fritz
<paultag> drubin: mm
<cosmosis> hmmmm I must have gotten something wrong
<paultag> cosmosis: what's your line look like?
<cosmosis> UBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0fca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="8004", MODE="0666", OWNER="cosmosis"
<cosmosis> lsusb reports the device as Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0fca:8004 Research In Motion, Ltd.
<paultag> cosmosis: what's the output of lsusb | grep 0fca
<paultag> OK
<paultag> Oh, it's a blackberry
<cosmosis> yeah... I need to be able to dump pod casts into the 8 gig media card in it
<paultag> cosmosis: humm
<cosmosis> but really it doesnt matter what device I plug in.. my regular usb sticks get mounted as root:root 755
<paultag> cosmosis: and you can't play in the /media dir?
<paultag> Oh I wonder
<cosmosis> what do you mean play?
<paultag> I wonder if it's just making the /dev/ device that permission
<paultag> that might be
<paultag> cosmosis: can you ls -l /dev/sd*
<paultag> cosmosis: and paste the blackberry's line
<paultag> or the whole thing
<paultag> don't matter much, I can figure it out ;)
<cosmosis> well it gets 3 lines because of how its got partitions
<cosmosis> brw-rw-rw- 1 cosmosis disk 8, 48 2010-07-27 15:52 /dev/sdd
<cosmosis> brw-rw-rw- 1 cosmosis disk 8, 49 2010-07-27 15:52 /dev/sdd1
<cosmosis> brw-rw-rw- 1 cosmosis disk 8, 64 2010-07-27 15:52 /dev/sde
<paultag> Ahha!!
<paultag> thought so
<paultag> cosmosis: crap, it just changed the /dev/ to your user account
<cosmosis> to its credit it did honor the 666 on the dev :P
<paultag> cosmosis: yessir :)
<cosmosis> but the problem is that the dev when its mounted is back to root:root
<paultag> aye
<paultag> yeah
<cosmosis> media directory looks like this
<paultag> hey hobgoblin
<cosmosis> rwxr-xr-x 11 root root  4096 2010-07-27 13:35 .
<cosmosis> drwxr-xr-x 23 root root  4096 2010-07-11 11:43 ..
<cosmosis> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2010-07-14 23:04 bb
<cosmosis> -rw-------  1 root root     0 2010-07-27 13:35 .hal-mtab-lock
<cosmosis> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     4 2010-07-14 23:07 usb -> usb0
<cosmosis> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 32768 1969-12-31 19:00 usb0
<cosmosis> drwxr-xr-x  9 root root 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 usb1
<hobgoblin> paultag: yep
<paultag> hobgoblin: what auto mounts dev blocks to /media?
<paultag> hobgoblin: is that hal ?
<hobgoblin> not sure it does in lucid anymore
<paultag> hobgoblin: it does
<paultag> hobgoblin: but it's either a GNOME thing or HAL
<paultag> and I can't remember what
<paultag> perhaps GNOME talks to HAL over dbus
<paultag> I can't remember
<hobgoblin> mmmm - well I can remove hall without ubuntu-desktop going
<paultag> that could be a pkg issue
<paultag> and I think dbus can handle that with grace
<paultag> cosmosis: might want to look into HAL rules
<hobgoblin> in fact I think it turned up here when I installed some filemanager
<cosmosis> where are hal rules stored?
<paultag> hummm
<paultag> hobgoblin: that could be
<paultag> cosmosis: I'm not sure
<hobgoblin> paultag: xubuntu pulled it in
<paultag> hurmm
<cosmosis> hmm what I am reading says 10.04 droped hal for udev....
<cosmosis> what is .gvfs-fuse-saemon?
<paultag> humm
<hobgoblin> paultag: not sure if they went backwards - but at one point hal went
<cosmosis> err daemon
<cosmosis> because whenever I plug in a usb stick... it comes up in mount just before the media mounts
<cosmosis> but goes away when a usb stick isnt in
<hobgoblin> paultag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8906905&postcount=11
<hobgoblin> so it'd appear it's there if needed
<paultag> thanks hobgoblin
<paultag> hummmm
<hobgoblin> paultag: all sorts of strange things I'm finding - removing hal removing usbmount problems with floppies conflicting
<paultag> hurmm
<hobgoblin> :)
<cosmosis> wow
<cosmosis> I think I might have it
<cosmosis> ok so I removed the blackberry
<cosmosis> then I deleted all the mount points it created under /media
<cosmosis> plugged the device in.. and since it didnt have the old mount points I guess it created a new mount point under media using the rights from the udev rule
<cosmosis> but its kind of odd... I only have one device instead of two.. so I think I am only looking at the internal storage of the blackberrry and not its flash sd
<cosmosis> but its still an improvement
<cosmosis> I find it odd though that this hasnt been a big issue in 10.04 and fixed
<hobgoblin> cosmosis: are you fully updated?
<cosmosis> I run update manager every morning
<cosmosis> so I am updated to currently within like 4 hours ago
<cosmosis> err to current
<hobgoblin> k
<cosmosis> ok its working now
<cosmosis> so here is the thing I figured out
<cosmosis> once you create the rule for the device in udev
<cosmosis> you must delete the old mount point in /media
<cosmosis> or it will continue to remount to the old mount point with the old permissions
<cosmosis> Thank you so much hobgoblin and paultag
<cosmosis> I have been searching around using google all morning but I didnt know where to start... getting me pointed toward udev was the push I needed
<paultag> later hobo
<paultag> Ach!
<paultag> nhandler: <generic whine about freenode>
<nhandler> paultag: Blame the servers/sponsors ;)
<paultag> nhandler: 'tis a poor craftsman that blames his tools
<paultag> :P
<Expack> OK, everyone, I'm a new Ubuntu user who made the mistake of attempting to install the operating system to a USB key from another USB key.
<Expack> Now I'm stuck having to use a GNOME-based multi-boot menu every time I want to run Windows 7.
<Expack> I'd like to remove the GNOME-based multi-boot menu so that I can at least re-install Ubuntu on a seperate computer where I can mess around with it without running the risk of messing things up.
<Expack> Hello? Is anyone here?
<Out-Of-Hand> hi all ... i hope someone can help me with my installation of ubuntu 10.04
<Out-Of-Hand> hello ?
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, what seems to be the problem?
<harrison> anyone here booted ubuntu over a network?
<Out-Of-Hand> hay ... sorry
<Out-Of-Hand> been checking my iso md5sum of my ubuntu i downloaded
<Out-Of-Hand> its 100%
<Out-Of-Hand> problem im having when i install it through windows .. it goes 100% then askes to reboot so it can install
<Out-Of-Hand> when it gets to the option of windoze or ubuntu... i choose ubuntu... it counts down 5-1 then when it get to 0 .... it freezes
<Out-Of-Hand> when i reboot... i select the Shift key when it counts down , and i choose safe graphics mode ... it gets to a point and freezes ., i  have a photo of what it stops at ... can someone assist me please
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, post the photo here: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<slidinghorn> harrison -- I've done netinstalls -- not with ubuntu, but debian...you having problems/
<Out-Of-Hand> ok uploading
<Out-Of-Hand> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<Out-Of-Hand> sorry that was not the link
<Out-Of-Hand> http://imagebin.org/107039
<harrison> yes I am fixing a friends laptop and it doesn't want to boot cds
<slidinghorn> harrison, any way to boot from USB?
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, I'm looking into that...
<Out-Of-Hand> thanks
<harrison> Might be, it's from 2002 when usb boot was first comming around.
<Out-Of-Hand> any idea?
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, not yet -- still digging :)
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, not finding anything that has solutions...from the error msg I'm assuming you're booting from a USB?
<Out-Of-Hand> no ... i used the iso... i used a magic iso virtual drive
<Out-Of-Hand> to  install through windows... then when pc wants to reboot ... it comes up with the issue ... hangs ... or safe graphics it freezes there
<Out-Of-Hand> slidinghorn ... was i not chatting to u earlier today ?
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, yeah, this morning -- magic iso is on your windows system right?
<Out-Of-Hand> i managed to install it on my work pc... thanks .. but at home .. this foxconn crap MB is crap ...
<Out-Of-Hand> yeah
<Out-Of-Hand> but this pc ... i had a issue ...
<slidinghorn> well I'm thinking the issue is that it's trying to boot off some type of live environment (i.e. cd or usb) that doesn't exist -- and it would have to access magic iso *on* your windows installation during boot, which I have no idea how it would manage to do...
<Out-Of-Hand> when i installed ubuntu first time ... it worked well... i then needed to install windows... so i formatted the 500GB  and installed windows ... when it gets to stupid... searching for drivers and devics hardward blue screen it stops at 34 min to complete windows xp install ...
<Out-Of-Hand> bare with me please ... :)
<slidinghorn> what I'm not getting (and maybe it's just that I don't know anything about wubi), is that I didn't think wubi set up dual-boots
<Out-Of-Hand> sop i had to bopot with F10 and go to the drivers  and delete CPU.INF file
<Out-Of-Hand> so ... they windows installs . after that ... i could not install ubuntu ... could it be something about the foxconn ?mother board
<Out-Of-Hand> how would u suggest ... duel boot .? get a program to make a duel boot ?
<Out-Of-Hand> scrap windows completely and just install ubuntu ... and install windows in a virtualbox maybe ?
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, well that's where I'm getting confused...you said when you booted up the machine, it asked you whether to boot windows or ubuntu
<slidinghorn> which sounds like a dual-boot
<slidinghorn> but, as I said (and I could very well be wrong), I didn't think wubi set up dual-boots
<Out-Of-Hand> i dunno ... earlier .. i tried what u suggested ... i used the iso in a virtual  mount software
<Out-Of-Hand> although it was 9.04
<Out-Of-Hand> it seems that... its installs ... and when the pc re-boots to finalize installation ... it uses what was installed on hdd... not the windows virtual mount anymore...
<Out-Of-Hand> so it worked at the office  after we found it to be a defect iso cd i made
<Out-Of-Hand> i check when i got home the md5sum is correct and i tried install again as i did at  office
<slidinghorn> what's the name of the iso file?
<Out-Of-Hand> hold on
<Out-Of-Hand> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<slidinghorn> ok, so it's not wubi -- there goes *some* of my confusion
<slidinghorn> with that .iso, you should be able to burn to disk and boot off of that disk.  From there you test out the live environment to make sure things work & proceed with the install
<Out-Of-Hand> ok .. i dunno ... starting to get fed up ... its 1 am ... so ill try burn to cd ... and boot off live cd ...
<Out-Of-Hand> 1 last thing ...
<slidinghorn> sure :)
<Out-Of-Hand> if i install it from the live cd
<Out-Of-Hand> can it create a partition and install on that section ?
<Out-Of-Hand> without me loosing my windozzzzze  crap  ( haha) i hate windows
<slidinghorn> yes...it will give you the options during the install process.  let me find a good link on setting up the partitions
<Out-Of-Hand> do u use winsows at all ?
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, all of my systems are dual-booted with some form of ubuntu & windows xp.  need windows for a couple programs that don't run that well in wine
<Out-Of-Hand> yeah  picked that up too
<Out-Of-Hand> did u install windows then duel boot from a cd (ubuntu)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-28
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, yep :)
<Out-Of-Hand> ahhh ok ... just as long as i dont loose my xp ... cool i will give it a shot :)
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Out-Of-Hand> u see the thing on chrome os ... what do u take on that ?
<slidinghorn> Out-Of-Hand, haven't really looked at it  --  just a friendly reminder to remember to back up all important info before doing anything with your partitions.  there's always a risk of problems no matter how careful you are :)
<Out-Of-Hand> heheh... yeah i know computers toooo well ... been with them 2 long ... got the gray hairs from windows crap
<Out-Of-Hand> hmmmm... the partitions
<Out-Of-Hand> whts a swap file ? and /dev/sda2
<Out-Of-Hand> would the sda2 be the partition
<Out-Of-Hand> ok off to sleep thanks for ur assistance
<Out-Of-Hand> later
<harrison> slidinghorn are you still there?
<slidinghorn> kinda, what's up? :)
<harrison> Can you point me to a link to do a network boot?
<harrison> I have to go but I will be back.
<slidinghorn> harrison hold on
<slidinghorn> !netinstall > harrison
<ubot2> harrison, please see my private message
<harrison> i did I will be back
<harrison> slidinghorn are you still there?
<slidinghorn> sorta kinda :)
<slidinghorn> what's up?
<harrison> I am looking at a guide right now if you don't mind standing by that would be apreciated.
<slidinghorn> sure...got a link?
<harrison> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<harrison> I have one problem: I need a live cd to backup the data on the hard drive.
<slidinghorn> i take it the usb route didn't work?
<harrison> I can't I don't have a usb stick availibal
<harrison> netboot isn't working
<harrison> I guess I need to backup and try a usb stick
<zkriesse> what's up harrison
<zkriesse> harrison: Whatcha having trouble with?
<harrison> net boot
<harrison> I found the problem I think, the ethernet cable wasn't in all the way
<harrison> still didn't work but it connected to my server
<zkriesse> Yeah...that'd cause some issues
<zkriesse> Ok so what are you trying to do...explain it to me in it's entirety please... :D
<harrison> I got a few links via PM from Slidinghorn I followed the one for my situation, I can't boot off the cd drive and there are no usbs availibal right now
<zkriesse> So are you all good or still having issues
<harrison> still having issues
<zkriesse> Argh
<harrison> I know
<zkriesse> Issues suck
<harrison> if it helps any the computer is a dell inspiron 5100 from 2002
<harrison> does anyone know how to connect wirelessly via CLI?
<zkriesse> nada...sorry
<harrison> I'l try the server section
<pedro3005> I think it might be 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' (not necessarily wlan0)
<pedro3005> not sure
<harrison> I got it
<harrison> I ended up were I should have started, googleing
<nhandler> robbmunson: !!!!
<robbmunson> hi boys!
<pedro3005> hi robbmunson
<zkriesse> hello ThisDB
<ThisDB> Hi zkriesse
<zkriesse> How are you this evening/day/afternoon
<ThisDB> Good... I'm pondering how to get free in flight wifi
<ThisDB> But that's not ubuntu related
<zkriesse> Ah...on what?
<ThisDB> American airlines
<ThisDB> Gogo
<IdleOne> How much is it?
<ThisDB> 8$ for smartphones I thing
<ThisDB> For 1 leg of the flight
<zkriesse> Huh
<ThisDB> The long one
<IdleOne> how long is the flight?
<zkriesse> Where ya headed to/from?
<ThisDB> To boston
<ThisDB> Don't know how long
<ThisDB> From Texas
<IdleOne> bout 4-5 hours
<IdleOne> worth the $8
<ThisDB> I'm cheap :D
<IdleOne> not worth risking being arrested for stealing wifi
<ThisDB> Wasn't thinking arrested
<ThisDB> I was thinking cupon code
<ThisDB> Sorry not thinking stealing
<IdleOne> ah, well
<zkriesse> oh hey IdleOne
<zkriesse> just realized ya
<IdleOne> evening zkriesse
<zkriesse> Hello head_victim
<head_victim> gday zkriesse
<zkriesse> Aussie?
<head_victim> Hah, yeah.
<zkriesse> Lol
<head_victim> You forget how little things are noticeable after a while.
<zkriesse> the "g'day" gave it away
<zkriesse> Couple buddies on here are from that area so I kinda can tell
<zkriesse> What brings ya here?
<head_victim> Just looking around for stuff to get more involved in I guess.
<zkriesse> AWESOME!
<zkriesse> Whatcha interested in?
<zkriesse> Wiki, coding, doc work?
<zkriesse> IRC?
<head_victim> I generally prefer irc/wiki type stuff as I'm a little technically challenged when it comes to programing, coding, etc.
<zkriesse> Oh cool
 * zkriesse is a wiki nut
<head_victim> Hah I'm learning wiki a bit, it's a lot easier when I found a decent how to rather than just blundering along.
<zkriesse> Any wiki questions feel free to message/email/pm
<head_victim> Cheers mate, figured if I just came and hung around for a bit I'd see how it all went
<zkriesse> Colol
<zkriesse> I'll be here until I hit the sack
<zkriesse> which will be a while
<zkriesse> hey hobgoblin!
<hobgoblin> morning
<zkriesse> How's it goin man?
<hobgoblin> it's morning and I have not got home from work yet ;)
<zkriesse> So it sucks
<zkriesse> Night shift?
<hobgoblin> no not nights - I've just not started yet :)
<zkriesse> Oh gotcha
<zkriesse> You just missed robbmunson
<zkriesse> And dvz- is in here some where
<hobgoblin> not seen rob for some time
<zkriesse> Yeah, he's doing somewhat better so he says
<zkriesse> Had an injection for his legs
<hobgoblin> cool
<zkriesse> <robbmunson> Had surgery today.
<zkriesse> <robbmunson> injections in nerves of my legs to make them stop spasming...because the pills I were taking ultimately didnt work.
<hobgoblin> aaah - ty zkriesse
<zkriesse> yup
<kermiac> zkriesse: hey miss piggy!!!! :P
<kermiac> zkriesse: head_victim recently revamped the au loco wiki
<zkriesse> cool
<zkriesse> good one head_victim
<zkriesse> hows my froggy
<kermiac> zkriesse: hopping along ok, thanks mate ;)
<head_victim> hey kermiac so you hide out here hey.
<kermiac> zkriesse: how are you going?
<kermiac> head_victim: yeah mate, I'm part of this team too
<head_victim> kermiac: well there you go, you learn something new every day.
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> head_victim: so you know, kermiac is Kermit to me and I'm Missy Piggy to him
<zkriesse> Our little joke right hoppers?
<kermiac> zkriesse: yeah, something like that mate ;)
<zkriesse> lol
<kermiac> it probably seems a bit strange to everyone else though haha
<zkriesse> lol
<head_victim> Whatever takes your fancy I say.
<duanedesign> good morning
<swoody> heya duanedesign :)
<OutOfHand> hello all ... i was wondering ... mt pc is a Intel Foxconn 2 core... would i download the X86  or the AMD64BIT
<k3lt01> The Foxconn 2 core is a 64 bit CPU isn't it? Ifit is download and install th 64 bit version
<OutOfHand> i been struggling on booting off the x86  via usb boot... it stops at isapnp : no plug & play device found - before it boots into the Gui splash screen
<OutOfHand> ahhh ok thanks ... that might have been my issue all along .... many thanks will try the 64 Bit
<k3lt01> a 64 bit will be able to use an x86 setup
<OutOfHand> k3lt01 : problem is ... i install the x86 setup via wubi... in windoze ... installs fine .. but when i have to reboot ... it hangs
<OutOfHand> and does not proceed . if i go safe graphics ... it stops at  isapnp : no plug & play device found - before it boots into the Gui splash screen
<k3lt01> ah ok, I'v never used wubi so I'd just b guessing
<OutOfHand> i have taken photo of problem
<k3lt01> what version of windows are you running? 32 or 64 bit?
<OutOfHand> normal 32bit.. but what was off ,. when i installed windows xp  for first time... it kept me at the blue screen @ "Installing drivers and devices  34min remaining"
<OutOfHand> and froze... \
<OutOfHand> so i googled arround and found that when it boots up press f10 to get to a cmd line ...
<OutOfHand> i had to find the cpu.inf file and delete it ... cos it was freezing the installation ..  never encountered a prob like that...
<k3lt01> if your running 32bit windowsand want to use wubi stick with x86
<OutOfHand> could it be related ?
<k3lt01> I've never come across anything like that either so I can't be sure about it
<OutOfHand> i dont want to use windows.... but problem is some apps only work in windoze ...
<OutOfHand> and i miss ubuntu ...
<OutOfHand> i cant even load off a usb live disk
<OutOfHand> its odd
<k3lt01> have you considered a VM with WIndows within Ubuntu?
<OutOfHand> but .. the VM ... how does that work ? i must install virtualBox? when it installs complete, i must still register the windows xp throught the VM... but it wont pick up all the drivers ... for the Comport and stuff... of have thjey fixed it ?
<k3lt01> Last time I used a VM, for iTunes of all things, verything worked
<OutOfHand> is vm freeware?
<k3lt01> get it through synaptic
<OutOfHand> ok .. will try. but im concerened
<OutOfHand> hear me out ...
<k3lt01> just be sure to back up wveruthing you need
<OutOfHand> i have 3 hdd    1 =500GB with windows xp
<OutOfHand> 2= 1TB - movies and all
<OutOfHand> 3= 500Gb extra ... i tried to install ubuntu on this drive ...
<OutOfHand> still freezes ,...
<k3lt01> it is freezing on a usb install?
<OutOfHand> so if i format drive 3=500gb and install fresh of a live cd ... it would not install
<OutOfHand> yeah
<OutOfHand> can i upload u a jpg where it stalls on the usb install
<k3lt01> try a LiveCD instead, I have heard of some issues with a usb made in usb creaor and other programs like it
<OutOfHand> ok .. will give a try
<k3lt01> Thats a good question about the jpgm my first day here so I dont know
<OutOfHand> i know there a website ... like a dashboard sort of thing
<OutOfHand> cant ever find the link
<k3lt01> Ubuntuforums?
<k3lt01> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<OutOfHand> dunno ... looking
<geirha> !imagebin
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<OutOfHand> thanks ... iwll upload now
<OutOfHand> http://imagebin.org/107115
<OutOfHand> there it is
<k3lt01> Is your BIOS st to boot from usb?
<k3lt01> and is your usb actually bootable? have you tsted it on another machine?
<OutOfHand> yes
<OutOfHand> yeah i tested it ...
<OutOfHand> im downloading x86 and 64bit iso as we speak... and ill try again
<k3lt01> you have other message there that could be relevant
<k3lt01> sata link down, its almost lik it doesn;t see a hdd
<OutOfHand> yeah i was not sure about that
<OutOfHand> any ideas on that ?
<k3lt01> thats your No Plug and Play Device found I'd bet, it dosn;t see an actual hard drive
<k3lt01> check your cables inside th PC make sur thay re all connected properly
<OutOfHand> they work within windows though
<OutOfHand> ill try disc 1 at a time ... take  one hdd off at a time
<k3lt01> how old is this machine?
<OutOfHand> its about 8 months now
<k3lt01> ok so it will probably be a 64 bit system, I'm wondering how the disks are setup
<OutOfHand> how do u mean the disks ?
<k3lt01> whn you boot into Windows does it tll you in the post test if you have a RAID array?
<OutOfHand> no .. i dont follow ...
<OutOfHand> not that i can see
<k3lt01> old ata disks were setup by ribbon cables and workd indepndantly of each other
<k3lt01> new sata disks can be setup in an array so that you can have multiple disks but they appear to the BIOS as 1 disk
<k3lt01> so your 2 disks of 500gb may actually be only rcognised as 1 disk
<OutOfHand> ok...
<geirha> OutOfHand: When it freezes like that, is there any response from the keyboard? E.g. hitting Caps Lock, does it toggle the Caps Lock led?
<OutOfHand> hmmm...
<OutOfHand> no nothing .. got a wireless kB and Mouse .. cant see ant caps lock happening
<geirha> Also, have you tried booting into recovery mode (with the wubi install)?
<OutOfHand> no led's
<OutOfHand> recovery mode with wubi? how do u do that ?
<geirha> When you boot, you'll first get to windows's boot loader where you can choose between windows and ubuntu
<OutOfHand> yes correct
<geirha> Right after choosing ubuntu, hit Esc (or shift?) to get to another boot menu.
<OutOfHand> yeah i tried that
<geirha> Then choose the second entry, with a (recovery) at the end
<OutOfHand> it says /// boot of hdd /// normal mode///  and safe graphics mode //// and  2 other names ... and last one is DEMO mode
<geirha> OutOfHand: That's the liveCD, I mean boot the one you installed on disk (with wubi)
<OutOfHand> i tried safe mode graphics... it hangs at the screen i uploaded
<OutOfHand> ok
<OutOfHand> i will try that tonight
<OutOfHand>  geirha...  that was the menu i got after i installed through wubi. once it reboots, and as it says press ESC .. i press ESC or Shift ... and those are the options i  get ...
<OutOfHand> does not load into splash screen to finalize setup
<OutOfHand> last time i never had such issues installing ubuntu ... makes me sad :( but awsome to learn
<geirha> Hm. That's odd. Must be something new with the latest wubi install.
<OutOfHand> i dunno ... its confusing .. i honestly think it might be something to do with the damn foxconn drivers ... cos even windows gave me crap... also .. it might be my HDD's ...
<OutOfHand> the Sata ... and older HDD... i dunno .. will have to get hands dirty again
<k3lt01> you have both types of hdds in there?
<OutOfHand> not as far as i can remember ... i think they are all SATA
<OutOfHand> but i will have to go see
<k3lt01> ok
<OutOfHand> one might be the old IDE
<k3lt01> sata hav small cables
<OutOfHand> i think\
<k3lt01> ata have ribbon cables
<OutOfHand> yeah thanks
<OutOfHand> im aware of that .. :)
<k3lt01> lol, sorry
<OutOfHand> no :) its cool :)
<k3lt01> even if you do have a raid array it should still install, it would jst do it over both disks
<OutOfHand> one thing i can say .... im glad ubuntu does not have so manny issues with the OS... like win does ... i been working with win a looooooong time
<OutOfHand> yeah raid it should install one them disks
<OutOfHand> but they all independant , no array setup
<k3lt01> ah ok
<OutOfHand> what awsome apps does ubuntu have now ?
<OutOfHand> last one i played with was 8
<k3lt01> is that a question or a rhetorical statement
<OutOfHand> just curious ... any great apps u enjoy ?
<k3lt01> devede
<k3lt01> i take more out than i put in
<OutOfHand> haha ... why so ?
<OutOfHand> u prefere running like a bomb ?
<k3lt01> my laptop, this machine is my internt machine
<k3lt01> and my desktop is my ntrtainment unit
<k3lt01> no i just dont need alot of apps so i remov what i dont need
<OutOfHand> yeah...  i can reason with that
<OutOfHand> brb... wanna go for a smoke
<OutOfHand> where u at ?
<k3lt01> Anyway, its getting late here (australia) so i'm grabbing some sleep
<OutOfHand> thanks for the help K3lto1
<OutOfHand> and  geirha
<OutOfHand> thanks ...  i will try and hope to get success
<k3lt01> thats fine, i learned as much as you, geirha was brilliant
<harrison> hello
<marianna> hi
<marianna> I was wondering how to delete programs that I "almost" installed. That is, I didn't write 'make install' but I did everything else
<deepk> Well behaving dual-boot Ubuntu 9.10 (with Windows Vista) suddenly stopped recognizing Keyboard. Windows Vista recognizes it. What might cause it?
<duanedesign> hello deepk
<duanedesign> hello deepk
<deepk> hi!
<duanedesign> its 9.10?
<deepk> Yes.
<duanedesign> do the system menus and the right-click menu that appears when using the mouse still work
<Timpiri> hi!
<deepk> Actually, my nephew (who has this setup) complains that he's able to enter his login name and password, but once he enters the desktop, keyboard stops functioning.
<deepk> he says mouse is all right.
<geirha> So none of the keys produce any characters?
<Timpiri> may i ask for some help please? i have installed ubuntu 10.04 to my other machine, but there has been a problem after the updating...
<geirha> Don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<deepk> duanedesign: any other thing I should ask him to look for?
<Timpiri> All right!:) So the problem is that after the update i restarted the machine...and then after login, no panels, i cant see anything other than the background, and i get a few error messages...
<duanedesign> deepk: if -  ctrl+alt+f1 lets you switch to a console
<deepk> it's not.
<duanedesign> i would run the ocmmands:  /etc/init.d/dbus start   /etc/init.d/hal start
<duanedesign> ok
<deepk> he says none of ctrl+alt+function keys work. ctrl+alt+f8 gives him a "blank" screen.
<Timpiri> 1. could not update iceauthority file 2.there is a configuration problem with the server. 3.Nautilus could not create the following required folders: /home/user/Desktop, /home/user/nautilus
<duanedesign> deepk: i assume he tried unplugging and plugging it back in?
<deepk> yeah, he did. but does not help. actually, he says "how come it works on Windows?"
<deepk> I am trying to divert him away from Windows. Selling Ubuntu.
<Timpiri> about the update: it wasn't going too smoothly, first of all the internet connection (don't know why) speed was jumping between 0 and 630K...when it finished, it dropped me a message something about that some of the files that should have been downloaded were not reachable...
<deepk> And I thank you for helping me out. The machine is in India and I am trying to help remotely. I can understand the plight ...
<duanedesign> deepk: you might try a newer version
<duanedesign> of Ubuntu
<deepk> That's a rather hard sell. 9.10 is ok, right?
<duanedesign> deepk: might be a bug that has been fixed.
<deepk> hmmm. possible.
<deepk> do you have a launchpad entry or should I do a search?
<deepk> Anything else I should ask him to try out before giving up?
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466442
<duanedesign> deepk: if he has a live CD you can boot into it
<duanedesign> sudo gedit /etc/default/console-setup      check the contents of the file
<deepk> Ah, ok. Thanks a bunch. Will debug with him using Live CD.
<deepk> I think this IRC channel is as important as #ubuntu. Thank you!
<duanedesign> deepk: also might try: Sysrq+R (raw keyboard) allows to go back to ctrl+alt+f1 VT1 and then computer works.
<duanedesign> not exactly sure what that means :P
<duanedesign> sys rq + R   brings up console I think is what they are saying
<duanedesign> deepk: last link i have: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/05/18/temporary-fix-for-keyboard-not-working-error-in-ubuntu-904/
<smeag0l> hi Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<Silver_Fox_> How are you ?
<smeag0l> a bit sleepy just woke up other wise i m good you ?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you,  I am doing some work for apple application (Boring!)
<Silver_Fox_> Hey bobo123 =) How are you doing ?
<smeag0l> heh
<philinux> morneveaft : I'd like to remove some of the noise in IRc like peeps joining leaving. Any way?
<bobo123> Silver_Fox_: hi! well I'm mostly ok I think :)
<Silver_Fox_> You could hide join depart messages
<Silver_Fox_> ^ philinux
<Silver_Fox_> Depends on the client application
<philinux> Silver_Fox_: whats the command I thought I'd seen it somewhere
<philinux> xchat
<Silver_Fox_>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<Silver_Fox_> I think
<Silver_Fox_> That will apply to all channels
<Silver_Fox_> Mostly bobo123 ? Is something the matter?
<bobo123> is it possible to have the ~/.macromedia/ and ~/.adobe/ deleted automaticly when firefox exits?
<philinux> Silver_Fox_: I googled that and found Right click on channel> Settings ahaa
<bobo123> (instead of having to install yet another fx extension to get rid of the flash cookies)
<Silver_Fox_> Guess I am a sucker for non gui solutions philinux ;)
<philinux> Silver_Fox_: lol. That one you gave does it globally. The gui is channel specific. Learn something new every day eh
<Silver_Fox_> Yes,  you do philinux
<philinux> Silver_Fox_: the #ubuntu channel has a lot of join/part stuff. Nice to get shut
<Silver_Fox_> philinux,  That is a place I avoid.  It is a bit busy for me. Lots of people all wanting attention at the same time.
<Silver_Fox_> >.<
<philinux> LOL
<Silver_Fox_> I just get headaches trying to follow it all
<bobo123> would it be possible to just change the menu command to instead of starting "firefox %u" (what is the %u for btw?) instead start "firefox %u; rm -rf ~/.macromedia; rm -rf ~/.adobe" ?
<Silver_Fox_> They are switches which are substituted with objects when launching the application. For example in the firefox %u command, the %u stats for a single URL
<Silver_Fox_> bobo123 ^
<Silver_Fox_> Have a look here for more info bobo123 -> http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/launchers-properties.html.en#launchers-properties-commands
<Silver_Fox_> Or if you are KDE have a look at this bobo123  -> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase-runtime/userguide/customizing-kde.html#desktop-icons-exec
<bobo123> phillw: yeah the #ubuntu is impossible to use without turning on hiding of join/parts in your irc client. in Pidgin it is one of the default listed plugins, I did set it too that for rooms with more than 200 persons
<philinux> bobo123: Just use a script
<bobo123> aha
<Silver_Fox_> +1 script
<bobo123> and yes I'm using ubuntu default (gnome)
<philinux> bobo123: why delete .adobe
<Silver_Fox_> Adobe is EVIL ;) Hehe
<bobo123> yes :-D
<Silver_Fox_> Like me
<philinux> Whats hidden in that drirectory then?
<bobo123> but your are the *right kind* of evi ;-)
<Silver_Fox_> Good question philinux ,  what is in that dir bobo123 ?  I am aware of what goes in to macromedia
<bobo123> philinux: adobe stores its cookies there in both those direcories I think. well they said so on slashdot at least.
<Silver_Fox_> Interesting....
 * Silver_Fox_ will check later when I have a minute
<philinux> But it has the acroread settings too.
<bobo123> I don't think I use acroread in linux. why whould I when ubuntu have a better pdf-viewer builtin?
<philinux> bobo123: evince cant read some pdf at all
<philinux> bobo123: and there's no firefox plugin
<bobo123> and if I would install say photoshop or something, then its settings would be somewhere under .wine, right?
<bobo123> aha
<Silver_Fox_> Wine.... memories, swearing... found alternatives ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> Silver_Fox_, define the alternatives. =D
<bobo123> Ok, personally I hate when pdf's gets embedded into the webbrowser pretendeing to be webpages. I want any pdf I click on to open in its own application window. But I guess it is a problem if some pdf's isn't readble in ubntus viewer
<bobo123> something that would be nice is if the viewer, if started by firefox (only then!), had an extra button in its buttonbar "Save and exit" that when pressed moved the pdf from /tmp to my desktop (or asked for place) and exited the viewer.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello JoeMaverickSett ,  are you well?  Alternative applications for the commercially available software. In my case I started using Umbrello for Unified Modeling Language diagrams
<bobo123> now if someone could join evince and comix into one program..... copy evince pdf-support into comix... that would be something...
<Silver_Fox_> Hello |[i||AZ  , how are you?
<JoeMaverickSett> Silver_Fox_, alright, alright! i get it! =D
<Silver_Fox_> Okay
<Silver_Fox_> You did ask
<Silver_Fox_> ;)
 * Silver_Fox_ goes back to writing report
<bobo123> Silver_Fox_: btw, the http://docs.kde.org/ website doesn't give me any webpages at all here.... that is regardless of url http://docs.kde.org/even-bad-ones-that-should-say-404/  they webpages i 0 bytes empty
<Silver_Fox_> How odd,  I need to check my list of useful links again... *sigh*
<Silver_Fox_> Thank you bobo123
<bobo123> hmmm... wget http://docs.kde.org/  gives me a  '500 Internal Server Error' so perhaps it is juste temporary
<philinux> That link gives a blank page ^^
<bobo123> strange is wget http://docs.kde.org/development/ gives 500 Internal Server Error, and wget http://docs.kde.org/sdfsdfsdf give 404 Not Found, but in firefox both results in blank page and don't display any error message
<Silver_Fox_> Hurrah, report done.  Should be a fun day developing tomorrow :)
<paultag> CRAP!
<paultag> I can't do reports at all
<paultag> I keep forgetting
<paultag> every darn month
<Silver_Fox_> Oh mine was pretty basic paultag . I was eyeing up (get it - pun) the competition and just doing a few screenshots and feature list
<philinux> Hey Piskie o/
<hobgoblin> hi philinux
<user_>  anybody knows when nvidia 256.35 drivers will be avaiable in "hardware drivers"?
<hobgoblin> user_: if it works the same way as other things it will be in meerkat - not too sure whether nvidia drivers follow the normal pattern
<philinux> They might use the backports
<hobgoblin> aah yes possibly
 * hobgoblin forgets backports - once bitten twice shy lol 
<philinux> hobgoblin: Never had a problem with backports. Proposed yes. lol
<hobgoblin> never had aproblem with proposed here
<philinux> hobgoblin: proposed is the testing bit backports are stable AFAIK
<hobgoblin> stable ...
<hobgoblin> heh
<philinux> I believe them https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<bobo123> hmm... perhaps I should uncheck proposed....
<philinux> bobo123: defo unless you want to test ;)
<bobo123> I wonder if the sofware-center bug is fixed yet.... I remeber that I set it to an older version to make it work some week ago... it is easy to forget
<philinux> bobo123: the 265 driver also needs the latest xorg. Why not set up a testing partition for maverick. By the way I see no difference on mav to lucid re graphics
<bobo123> "user_" already left, people are too quick
<philinux> Far too quick
<hobgoblin> he latched on to me in PMs ...
<philinux> hobgoblin: I tel them to create a thread full stop lol
<philinux> Or do you mean in here?
<Silver_Fox_> Its usually the way philinux , or at least how it tends to happen when i get involved :(
<Silver_Fox_> I still prefer public
<philinux> Deffo
<Silver_Fox_> Then I can be corrected and or get a second opinion
<Silver_Fox_> I am not always right, unlike my master....
<Silver_Fox_> Back later,  goodbye
<hobgoblin> that is my way of thinking too - but as it was not much to do with the issue I didn't bother
<BGL-[a]> does anyone know of a basic apache2 tutorial ? all the stuff i've found so far is way outdated
<phillw> BGL-[a]: what do you want to learn about apache2?
<BGL-[a]> hmm well just the basics
<BGL-[a]> i've got it running & just poking around
<phillw> BGL-[a]: the server guide is a good resource, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<phillw> I'm assuming you're running 10.04, there are versions for older releases as well.
<BGL-[a]> yeah i'm running 10.04
<hobgoblin> so any uk people (or anyone who possibly might know) have any idea why a bt homehub fails badly with nfs ?
 * paultag rages
<paultag> OK, this issue is really really pissing me off
<paultag> anyone know anything about filesystems and kernel modules WRT unionfs in 10.04 ?
<paultag> union-fuse sucks ass
<zkriesse> nada
<zkriesse> paultag: what the heck did you break now?
<philinux> paultag: might get more response in #ubuntu many more eyes
<paultag> zkriesse: nothing, it's what's breaking me
<paultag> philinux: Also more static
<paultag> philinux: this is an issue for a kernel guru
<zkriesse> paultag: Ok....just checking. Just don't blow it up
<philinux> True
<paultag> philinux: I've not been able to figure it out after a lot of owkr
<paultag> work *
<philinux> Hey guys. If I did an /away how do you say your back
<paultag> the developer of unionfs-fuse needs a shot to the gut
<paultag> philinux: /back or /away
<paultag> philinux: depending on client
<philinux> looks like the obvious worked on xchat lol
<paultag>  /back there :)
<zkriesse> yup
 * paultag rages
<paultag> back to this issue
<philinux> paultag: there's less static if you disable join and parts in #ubuntu
<zkriesse> philinux: and you know that /away <message note here> will do the away with a message
<philinux> yep
<paultag> philinux: yeah, but I mean, I'm not going to catch anyone other then IRC help pfolks, and I need someone who works with low level filesystem stuff
<paultag> philinux: this module is used in rare case
<philinux> ah ok
<paultag> Ugh, I'll just download the darn source
<philinux> paultag: complining tonight !!!
<philinux> compiling lol
<paultag> Nah, I just need to see what the stupid thing's doing
<paultag> here's a hint -- not what the manpages say
<paultag> ugh
<sebsebseb> HI
<harrison> hello
<sebsebseb> harrison: hi
<harrison> ever used 7-zip?
<harrison> (p7zip in linux)
<Sketchbag> So.....when i start my buntu I get stuff thats starts automatically like a document that no longer exists and stuff like that. How do i edit whatever to remove these things from starting up?
<hobgoblin> you could try making usre that nothing is open and setting remember current apps
<Sketchbag> .......that just hides the problem though
<Sketchbag> i actually want to fix it
<Sketchbag> All my network shares are set for the specific users I have on my laptop and the main box
<kwg> How about main menu > Preferences > Startup Applications
<Sketchbag> They don't show up there ..
<hobgoblin> what did you do just before the issue turned up
<Sketchbag> It pops up stuff like tomboy notes and an empty document in document veiwer
<Sketchbag> nothing .....I noobishly had remember running applications on shutdown for like a year
<Sketchbag> So now this stuff doesn't exist anymore and even though I turned the rember checkbox off it still pops up
<hobgoblin> sop have you tried making sure that nothing is starting - setting remember apps and rebooting
<Sketchbag> My laptop is messed bad by this problem ....it constantly opens totem on boot trying to play a file on my network share , which it cannot so it spams errors until you kill it or the computer crasheds
<Sketchbag> K i'll try it
<Sketchbag> brb
<Sketchbag> lol yea it worked I didn't realize you had to actually push the button to save the session :P
 * Sketchbag *facepalm
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I ahd the same issue once upon a time
<Sketchbag> I feel like such a noob now  ha ha !
<Sketchbag> Oh well I won't make that mistake again
<Sketchbag> Thanx soo much
<Sketchbag> so .....ummm could you help me with another problem ?
<Sketchbag> LOL!
<Sketchbag> I removed and purged totem cuz the youtube thing wasn't working inside the program , Then I looked and realized it was a bug but now I can't play flash in firefox
<Sketchbag> So I got and installed the gstreamer bad plugin
<Sketchbag> and its like the name says ...bad .. it doesnt work
<hobgoblin> I install all the gstreamer codecs
<hobgoblin> and flash I get with restricted extras at the same time
<Sketchbag> thats the thing they are all installed
<hobgoblin> what flash did you install ?
<Sketchbag> adobe flash plugin for firefox
<Sketchbag> but after the purge it asked me to install a plugin for firefox and I got gstreamer-bad
<Sketchbag> that was the only option
<hobgoblin> k - have a look here and post there if necessary http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517564
<Bodsda> evenin all
<paultag> hey Bodsda
<paultag> Bodsda: how's the kid?
<Bodsda> sup paultag !
<Bodsda> paultag: still cooking buddy - due october 1st :)
<paultag> hahaha :)
<paultag> I just solved the most complex issue I've had in a long time
<paultag> two issues *
<Bodsda> paultag: you understand women?
<zkriesse> LOL
<paultag> pfft, I said complex not fsck()ing un-doable
<zkriesse> Bodsda: don't we wish we could
<zkriesse> Bodsda: How ya been man?
<Bodsda> zkriesse: well.. no actually :) that would make my brain hurt more than debugging regex issues
<zkriesse> True
<paultag> +1
<Bodsda> zkriesse: not bad thanks mate, yourself?
<zkriesse> Ah doing ok
<Bodsda> paultag: what was it then mate?
<zkriesse> Bodsda: Congrats on the little one btw
<zkriesse> Bodsda: Boy or girl?
<Bodsda> zkriesse: cheers :)
<Bodsda> zkriesse: Girl
 * Bodsda hopes, otherwise that £350 pram will have to be returned
<zkriesse> Bodsda: Awesome....My uncle has three daughters...the one is like not even three yet, she's sooo cute
<zkriesse> All my little cousins adore me though
<Bodsda> I have just gone back to a program I started writing a month ago, it is half way through the sanity check code but I cant remember what I was checking for :( FALE
<Bodsda> zkriesse: ladies man
<zkriesse> lol
<Bodsda> I have a funny story to share
<Bodsda> Imagine the following:
<Bodsda> A service desk for a borough council has an analyst who has been working there for 8 years. She is a racist feminist hell bent on doing as little as she can get away with
<Bodsda> A technician from the networks team sends said analyst an email detailing the location of a zip file
<Bodsda> P:\look here\thisfile.zip
<Bodsda> The reply he gets is........... "I cant find the file, please advise"
<Bodsda> How can you not find a file when given a working direct link???
<paultag> ibuclaw: poke
<paultag> ibuclaw: I need someone to play idea football with right quick
<paultag> Bodsda: lulz
<Bodsda> paultag: she has a knack for pissing me off
<ibuclaw> paultag, I'll chip in, you do a header. :)
<ibuclaw> back of the net.
<Bodsda> like germany
<Bodsda> Unlucky England!
<ibuclaw> paultag, maybe in -team ?
<ibuclaw> Bodsda, this isn't really a chit-chat channel. ;)
<paultag> ibuclaw: aye
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-29
<bobo123> to have flash-cookies deleted each time I run firefox I changed the command for the firefox-command in the Program menu to     bash -c 'rm -rf ~/.adobe; rm -rf ~/.macromedia; firefox %u'    instead of just    firefox %u      and it seems to work. Are there any bad side effects by doing this, or are there a better way to do this?
<stlsaint> bobo123: a script to run at logout would do that for ya
<bobo123> stlsaint: how do I do that?
<Masamune> Erp... beginner user here, think I've snafu'd my bootloaders, can't boot into anything or from livecd, anyhelp?
<stlsaint> Masamune: please explain what you did
<bobo123> stlsaint: ah. you mean a script that runs automaticly (somehow) when I logout from ubuntu?
<stlsaint> bobo123: sure
<Masamune> was reinstalling 10.04 and decided to shift the 'mount point'? The bit that tells your computer which place to boot from, before now I've set it to the :/ and it's worked, this time I put it in HDA7 with the install, installed everything fine but when I restarted it just gave me Error: File Not Found - Grub Rescue>
<Masamune> Checked online and I can't boot from Ubuntu 10.04 live cd and I don't have windows install disk
<bobo123> Masamune: you should be able to boot from the livecd at least, since it doesn't depend on the grub bootloader. booting from cd only depends from bios-settings (some computers wants you to press a key for example F10 to get the bios'es boot-from-what menu)
<Masamune> I set bios to boot from cd first, used the boot menu and it didn't work.
<Masamune> I tried disabling all other boot devices and it just tells me that it is not a system file or something like that and to replace it with bootable media
<bobo123> but it tries to read from the cd at least?
<Masamune> Yeah it tries, I got as far as the blinking dash which lasts for a minute or so then it just drops out.
<stlsaint> Masamune: are you able to try a usb?
<Masamune> Not right now, that will have to be for tomorrow.
<Masamune> I'm just wondering what the method will be?
<Masamune> I've found stuff online describing how to reinstall the bootloaders where they should be but they have all required me to boot from live CD, I'm not even entirely confident that USB booting will work.
<stlsaint> Masamune: yes if you are unable to boot from the harddrive, cd, or usb than i cannot currently think of  away to do anything less you do a network boot
<stlsaint> but thats for installing mainly
<Masamune> I have a USB boot option and Network something but I'm using an old eMac so I don't know if I'll be able to set up a bootable usb.
<stlsaint> Masamune: this drive have data you need to save on it?
<Masamune> If at all possible yes
<Masamune> brb
<bobo123> btw...
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Using%20CLI%20to%20Boot
<bobo123> are you sure it doesn't boot from the cd but somehow hangs?
<duanedesign> if itboots to grub-rescue> you could try the 4 commands listed on that link
<Masamune> I should have written down the error message, I remember it being something along the lines of : No bootable media found. or something like that.
<Masamune> Duandesgin, I'll have to try that, I tried something similar earlier but it some of the commands could not be found.
<Masamune> Also, it's always booted from that CD before, not sure why it stopped this time, by the looks of things if I could boot to cd I could fix this pretty easily using the stuff that's about online.
<Masamune> Thanks for the help :D
<harrison> hello
<harrison> hello?
<stlsaint> my network doesnt work under my lucid
<yax51> hey I cant seem to play dvds...Ive tried movie player, GNOME Mplayer and about to try Mplayer....but nothing has seemed to work...
<head_victim> yax51: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<yax51> Victory!!!! Thanks!
<tenach> Is there a way to make Empathy comply with my blocked user lists that are set up on the native protocols? People I've blocked on YIM can message me if I'm using Empathy, but can't if I'm using the chat in their web mail.
<tenach> If I installed ubuntu, then xubuntu, can i remove the ubuntu metapackage?
<tenach> Would that mess things up?
<seidos> I've never tried it.  Only one way to find out!
<seidos> but I'm not going to do it.  I've already tried too much stuff to break this thing.
<seidos> at least for the time being
<seidos> I'm kind of comfortable with how well it's working
<pedro3005> by ubuntu metapackage you mean ubuntu-desktop?
<pedro3005> I don't think it ever hurts to remove it
<pedro3005> but I don't know
<tenach> Okay.
<tenach> A friend of mine put Ubuntu on their netbook, then installed the xubuntu packages.
<tenach> Doesn't want to use the NBR
<seidos> I've installed the xubuntu-desktop package
<seidos> why doesn't he want to use NBR?
<IdleOne> you can safely remove ubuntu-desktop package but if/when upgrading to a new version of ubuntu you will want to install it again, it could cause problems if missing.
<IdleOne> !purexfce
<ubot2> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<tenach> seidos, doesn't like the NBR interface.
<seidos> tenach, oh
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<nogrill> hello?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello nogrill
<nogrill> following problem: metacity kept on crashing and I got a little impulsive, so i would eventually remove it with all of its dependencies trying to switch to the "mutter" alternative because it was the first the synaptics offered. now i ended up with a not booting gui and a networkless console-mode :( help?
<nogrill> whoops... I almost forgot, it's a ubuntu 10.04 system
<Silver_Fox_> Have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<nogrill> what would it do ?(sry, there's only this machine available right now, so i will take notes and the try my look when rebooting it ;) )
<Silver_Fox_> It restarts gdm
<nogrill> :( gdm does start but i don't get past it...
<nogrill> i get no desktop...am just dragged back to the login screen
<Silver_Fox_> Oh, I misundestood. Sorry
<nogrill> :) i don't really know how to describe what went wrong entirely because i don't know what the dependencies were... ;) maybe i should have written them down
<nogrill> :) i got an idea....thx for takin the time.
<philinux>  My Problem: Router resets after one minute from cold switch on. After that it's ok
<hobgoblin> so any uk people (or anyone who possibly might know) have any idea why a bt homehub fails badly with nfs ?
<philinux> Hi hobgoblin You asked that yesterday lol
<hobgoblin> yep - and I will ask again if I get no answer
<philinux> Try asking in ##networking
<hobgoblin> I'd need to set the damn thing up to do that ... they's want information - not sure if I can go without music for that long lol
<philinux> Whats going wrong
<hobgoblin> it fails to read the nfs drives
<hobgoblin> not sure tbh - I shall have one more go at the weekend
<hobgoblin> possibly it's a firewall in the router doing it
<hobgoblin> old netgear has no problems with it - and of course phoning BT will be completely pointless
<philinux> Did you have to recompile the kernel
<hobgoblin> whatever for?
<philinux> Ah that was the old days lol
<Silver_Fox_> If in doubt always recommend recompiling kernal
<Silver_Fox_> Basic rule of thumb
<hobgoblin> possibly, been using nfs for a few years without issue
<hobgoblin> philinux: ty for the channel anway - I shall set the thing up and get as much info as I can before I go there
<philinux> hobgoblin: would upnp work
<hobgoblin> believe I tried that
<hobgoblin> but I am sort of fairly sure it is some stupid firewall rule ... and I also need to change the IP addresses it gives
<hobgoblin> hi swoody
<hobgoblin> can we help you :)
<philinux> hobgoblin: Edification: what does chanserv gives voice mean
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, we surely can help swoody
<Mohan_chml> (:
<hobgoblin> just exactly that, there are some voiced people in here and some not
<philinux> voiced?
<slidinghorn> philinux, it's for members of the Beginners Team
<philinux> ah ok
 * slidinghorn is in beginners team limbo
<hobgoblin> it used to be that this was the team channel and at one point we made meetings so that only voiced people would be able to talk
<slidinghorn> :-P
 * hobgoblin has wandered away from the fold 
 * Mohan_chml needs hobgoblin back to the team
<hobgoblin> seeing if the grass is greenererer
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: would like not need ;)
<Mohan_chml> ?_?
<hobgoblin> personally hobgoblin does not need the obnoxious and pompousness that took over
<Mohan_chml> ;_;
<hobgoblin> so will just wander in and help and wander out again
<philinux> What obnox and pomp?
<hobgoblin> philinux: stuff
<philinux> ok
<hobgoblin> don't worry :)
<philinux> Who are the mods in here ?
<hobgoblin> there are a couple of irc ops idling in here - and a few of the voiced members have ops
<hobgoblin> but if stuff needs doing then a shout in ubuntu-beginners-team usually wakes someone up
<philinux> can you tell who are irc ops from the sttus icons in right pane?
<hobgoblin> no
<Mohan_chml> philinux, why you need ops here??
<Mohan_chml> ops names*
<hobgoblin> I just happen to know some of them
<philinux> Just learning IRC
<philinux> Bit green in these parts
<philinux> ops names*
<hobgoblin> only rarely did I ever need to use ops in here when I had it
<hobgoblin> there's a permatroll that visits from time to time but mostly it's a good channel
<philinux> hob not just in here other channels etc
<Mohan_chml> philinux, you mean you want to know the acces list of a channel??
<hobgoblin> well I don't know for sure in a general sense
<philinux> Just want to know how has ops in any channel for info. Does it show in the right pane of people singed in
<hobgoblin> no
<philinux> Ah
<philinux> It currently says 1 ops 67 total
<hobgoblin> that is chanserv
<Mohan_chml> philinux, what client you are using?
<hobgoblin> in xchat green node is ops - yellow is voiced
<philinux> xchat
<hobgoblin> then ^^
<philinux> Ah ok. I guess some are eligile to take ops
<hobgoblin> and of course afaik freenode staff can take ops anywhere they want
<hobgoblin> nhandler would answer that one if he was about
<nhandler> Need me?
<nhandler> You can see who has OP access in a channel with: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<hobgoblin> I knew you'd know
<hobgoblin> :)
<philinux>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-beginners list
<philinux> err
<Mohan_chml> philinux, lol
<hobgoblin> remove the space philinux
<philinux> What space. Need more coffee kettle is on
<hobgoblin> at the beginning
<philinux> Blimey
<duanedesign> in a default install does the category Applications --> Other  have any application launchers?
<hobgoblin> not afaik duanedesign
<duanedesign> ahhh, thank you
<hobgoblin> hang on - I think I am wrong
<philinux> Yes it has a load
<hobgoblin> thought so - just remembered I disable a whole bunch of menu stuff #
 * duanedesign trying to decide if my app should install in other or accessories
<philinux> duanedesign: Which app
<hobgoblin> what is the app
<duanedesign> clicompanion
<hobgoblin> oh that - remind me
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/clicompanion
<duanedesign> about to push a new version
<duanedesign> with a shiny new logo and desktop file to install a launcher in the menu.
<philinux> duanedesign: I'd go with accessories
<hobgoblin> accessories or maybe even system tools
<philinux> duanedesign: since terminal lives there
<duanedesign> hmm tough choice. there are so many apps in Accessories
<hobgoblin> you gonna go to a ppa?
<philinux> 13
<philinux> Not as bad as systemprefs
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: think so. I am going to put it here https://launchpad.net/~clicompanion-devs
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: hoiw do you run it
<philinux> duanedesign: system tools is not active as a menu item in the default install
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: if you install the deb that is on the page now you have to issue the command clicompanion
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: I get an error running it
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: no .clicompanion file
<hobgoblin> yea
<hobgoblin> all good now - I would put it in accessories
<duanedesign> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~duanedesign/clicompanion/1.0/annotate/head%3A/.clicompanion
<duanedesign> if you put that in $home
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: ok accessories it is :)
<duanedesign> thanks. will get that ppa up now
<philinux> duanedesign: defo access
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/clicompanion  i have the new .deb up
<philinux> Just installed and doesn't run
<philinux> duanedesign: terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/470732/
<duanedesign> thanks philinux
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: I get some errors from some of the buttons  - http://ubft.pastebin.com/4ccY6jcu
<hobgoblin> I removed the old one before I reinstalled it - so you know
<philinux> duanedesign: next deb then ! ;)
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> there is a blank line at the bottom of the .clicompanion file :P
<duanedesign> thnk you for testing!
<hobgoblin> there are 2 df -h's too
<hobgoblin> maybe add sudo fdisk -l to the list too :)
<hobgoblin> and you have sudo lspci and lspci - is sudo lspci not better as sudo lshw
<hobgoblin> lsusb maybe
<hobgoblin> I'll shutup now :)
<philinux> hobgoblin: floodbot help
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: no that is helpful. I need a good default setup
<philinux> duanedesign: apt-get update && apget upgrade
<philinux> must learn tospell
<philinux> with the sudo would help
<hobgoblin> mmm I must have the old list then
<hobgoblin> and a remove the old list makes it not start
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: ok i put up the new one
 * philinux thinks Duane is packaging new deb
<hobgoblin> new deb?
<duanedesign> yes
<philinux> Aha he we go again
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: does the deb not include the basic . file?
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/clicompanion
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: yes if you remove the .clicompanion file it should reinstall it
<hobgoblin> ok I can test that too
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: cat .clicompanion cat: .clicompanion: No such file or directory
<hobgoblin> oh it is elsewhere then
<duanedesign> that is weird.
<duanedesign> it is here as well   /etc/clicompanion.d/clicompanion.config
<hobgoblin> run remove and quit still give the same errors
<duanedesign> and the application copies it from there on first run
<hobgoblin> gdebi made no mention of making a file in home
<philinux> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470738/
<hobgoblin> oh ok
<philinux> duanedesign: I purged the old one
<duanedesign> philinux: you must still have the old .clicompanion file. it wont overwrite it if it already exists
<duanedesign> philinux: ok. I wonder if it is not installing over the one in /etc/clicompanion.d/clicompanion.config
<philinux> duanedesign: no .clicompanion file in home I dont think it ran enough to create one
<philinux> brb
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: it works here - other than the errors above
<duanedesign> ok. so it copied the fiile into your ~/home
<duanedesign> ha ha ~/home
<hobgoblin> yep it did
<philinux> duanedesign: I just purge it and all in etc gone will reinstall
<philinux> duanedesign: same errors as before in pastebin
<Mjiig> i can't connect to other computers on my network with nautilus. it always returns an error. can anyone help me?
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: I lied the run works - I was just not giving it aamything to run
<duanedesign> philinux: can you open ~/.clicompanion and see if it has a blank line at the bottom?
<philinux> duanedesign: no file created as it failed to run I guess
<duanedesign> philinux: ok i am attempting to reproduce
<philinux> Im using 64 bit
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: do you want me to add a blank line to mine?
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: I can reproduce it failing and I did
<duanedesign> philinux: when you purged the config files did you leave the folder /etc/clicompanion.d
<duanedesign> i can rm ~/.clicompaninon; rm /etc/clicompanion.d/clicompanion.config  and when it reinstalls it wont copy the file into home
<philinux> I did apt-get purge and it removed everything
<Mjiig> i can't connect to other computers on my network with nautilus. it always returns an error. can anyone help me?
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: by adding the extra line?
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: from purge to reinstall  - http://ubft.pastebin.com/B4Yt6PE3
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: yes - by adding a line it failed to start
<hobgoblin> Mjiig: what are you trying to connect to ? windows machines?
<Mjiig> yes if i click Places>Network it comes up with a windows network option, clicking this returns an error
<hobgoblin> Mjiig: never had much to do with samba - I assume the first time you tried it asked to install what it needed?
<Mjiig> no, it never asked to install anything and never works
<Mjiig> if i connect with smb://<ip address> i get onto the network but any other options i click return an error
<hobgoblin> Mjiig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba have a look there - unfortunately I only ever looked at it for a very short time
<Mjiig> thanks i'll take a look
<philinux> duanedesign: new deb in the wings?
<duanedesign> philinux: think so :)
<varun_> Hi all! I'm using this kind of service for the firs time. Just wanna try how I can seek/offer help if and when needed.
<kohlers> i got a little problem with an external storage device... the (partitioned) disc is being detected, but won't be mounted because it is "not authorized". what might be wrong?
<varun_> for a quick read/write access, you can try "gksudo nautilus".
<kohlers> in terminalthat is?
<varun_> Yes. For a permanent permission change, you may need to use commands like chmod, but I'm not familier with it.
<duanedesign> philinux: i think i got it figured out
<philinux> What was it
<duanedesign> philinux: sudo apt-get purge clicompanion removes everything but the .clicompanion fiile because that gets copied from inside the app, not the installer
<duanedesign> so it is seeing that .clicompanion file and not copying the new one
<philinux> Yep but I never got a .clicompanion folder
<duanedesign> it is just a file
<philinux> Ah
<duanedesign> if you do the purge and a rm ~/.clicompanion
<duanedesign> then install the .deb, cross my fingers, it should work
<philinux> stand bye
<duanedesign> i was getting the same thing. I could not figure it out, lol
<philinux> Yep running now wohoo
<duanedesign> oh great!
<duanedesign> philinux: thank you so much for testing it
<philinux> Runs a treat
<duanedesign> if you highlight a vommand and clickhelp the man page comes up
<duanedesign> command*
<duanedesign> i piped it through 'most' because people were having trouble figuring out how to close the man page. Most has the 'press Q to close' at the bottom
<philinux> duanedesign: Yeah, I was expect to use mouse to scroll but it's cursor up down as usual
<duanedesign> i noticed that too.
<philinux> Good idea most, never heard of ot before
<duanedesign> philinux: i stunbled upon it when i started using zsh instead of bash
<philinux> duanedesign: you need to get debian certified and have it packaged in ubuntu
<duanedesign> i got a .zshrc file from bodhi and it was set t open all man pages with most
<duanedesign> philinux: i have done one blog post for the 1.0b1 and it was very popular
<philinux> I beleive it takes ages to get in to debian packaging
<duanedesign> wished i would of set up the PPA before i did that. Now a lot of people have an early 'buggy' version
<philinux> This trusted thing I read
<duanedesign> ahhh
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: you know that running help against any of the sudo commands only gets man sudo
<philinux> duanedesign: I wonmder if it's possisble to automate this. http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/12/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<hobgoblin> I'd not like that - could go horribly wrong :)
<nhandler> Didn't the functionality of rm -rf / (DO NOT RUN THE COMMAND) change to display a warning or something?
<IdleOne> nhandler: I would test "the command" but honestly I'm to affraid to
<nhandler> IdleOne: Yeah, I was going to do it in TestDrive, but for some reason, testdrive is acting up
<IdleOne> then again I do have a separate /home and a clean install wouldn't hurt me so much
<hobgoblin> nhandler: something along those lines I am sure
<philinux> hobgoblin: works a treat
<nhandler> Anyone with a VM around to test that rm command ?
<IdleOne> nhandler: I assume it requires sudo before it runs
<nhandler> IdleOne: Yeah
<hobgoblin> I was just looking and found I've not anymore
<IdleOne> nhandler: let me know if you find someone with a vm to test, if not I will test later tonight.
<hobgoblin> IdleOne: I'll do it shortly
<nhandler> Thanks hobgoblin
<IdleOne> hobgoblin: ok.
<IdleOne> nhandler: if it does'nt ask for extra confirmation before running it would be a good feature to add.
<IdleOne> doesnt should be proper spelling
<hobgoblin> as opposed to duznt
<IdleOne> ha
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> lol
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> hey IdleOne and hob
<zkriesse> hobgoblin:
<IdleOne> heya zkriesse
<zkriesse> hello the100BiLL
<hobgoblin> nhandler IdleOne - just booting xubuntu - what command exactly do you want to see run?
<nhandler> hobgoblin: sudo rm -rf /
<hobgoblin> k - 2 secs
<hobgoblin> or a bit longer for this old thing lol
<zkriesse> lol
<hobgoblin> nhandler IdleOne  in xubuntu you get rm: cannot remove root directory
<hobgoblin> I vaguely remember seeing something you need to add somewhere to allow it
<nhandler> hobgoblin: Alright. If that is a backed up VM, could you try doing sudo rm -rf /*
 * nhandler thinks that command actually runs
<pedro3005> I think you need
<pedro3005> sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<hobgoblin> nhandler: it's not backed up - but it's not important - and the output is looooooooooooooooonng
<nhandler> hobgoblin: Did it run?
<nhandler> pedro3005: To run the first command, probably. I think the second command would run though
<IdleOne> For officialness sake and for those who read logs: WARNING Do NOT run the above rm command on your system. The command completely deletes everything in your / partition, in essence it destroys your install.
<hobgoblin> hang on I will pastebin an image
<hobgoblin> good call IdleOne :)
<hobgoblin> nhandler: a whole bunch of http://i.imgur.com/LxxFE.png
<zkriesse> For officialness sake and for those who read logs: WARNING Do NOT run the above rm command on your system. The command completely deletes everything in your / partition, in essence it destroys your install.
<zkriesse> Figured I'd make it bold for ya IdleOne
<hobgoblin> nhandler: something happened - as sudo is borked now
<nhandler> zkriesse: It isn't, and the logs won't show it bold either
<zkriesse> Oh
<zkriesse> Argh
<nhandler> hobgoblin: Yeah, the whole system is probably messed up (like I said it would be)
<hobgoblin> I only got a warning from the first command - the second just ran
<IdleOne> zkriesse: I have my client set to strip bold/color but the extra warning in the logs is always good :)
<hobgoblin> nhandler: yea - good job I run it in the vm - that would have been a d'oh moment :D
<nhandler> hobgoblin: Alright thanks for your help. I am reviewing a book, and wanted to double check my understanding of that command
<IdleOne> one last time.
<hobgoblin> I will reinstall and run the no preserve one if you like
<IdleOne> For officialness sake and for those who read logs: WARNING Do NOT run the above rm command on your system. The command completely deletes everything in your / partition, in essence it destroys your install.
<nhandler> IdleOne: No need. I really just wanted to know that the first command wouldn't run
<zkriesse> hello geekerson!
<IdleOne> nhandler: I know. I am thinking more about a new user who is reading the log and decides to test it themself
<nhandler> IdleOne: That comment was meant to be for hobgoblin ;)
<IdleOne> ahh
<hobgoblin> aahh :)
<hobgoblin> okey doke nhandler
<IdleOne> maybe we need to open a #ubuntu-test-commands-at-your-own-risk :P
<philinux> LOL
<IdleOne> or a #ubuntu-you-must-be-crazy-to-try-this
<hobgoblin> someone will still do it and complain
<IdleOne> true
<zkriesse> +1 hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> or we would not need knives cut warnings :)
<paultag> IdleOne: hahaha
<paultag> IdleOne: I have the perfect command for that channel
<IdleOne> paultag: heh
<paultag> IdleOne: man hdparm
<paultag> IdleOne: /DANGEROUS
<paultag> IdleOne: nnnnn....
<paultag> IdleOne: that's gotta be the most damaging command ever
<IdleOne> it surely looks dangerous
<hobgoblin> nhandler: the preserve and no preserve are actually in man rm now
<nhandler> hobgoblin: I know :)
<hobgoblin> :) - just wanted to see what happened did you
<nhandler> hobgoblin: Yep. I like to ensure the suggestions I make to others are in fact accurate
<hobgoblin> I should hope so :)
<collinp> Accuracy is a good thing.
<paultag> ah
<paultag> Bah*
<paultag> not always :)
<hobgoblin> usually collinp - only usually
<paultag> you've clearly never played on the CPU level collinp :)
<collinp> No.
<hobgoblin> or been shot at
<collinp> hah
<paultag> hobgoblin: or been shot at
<collinp> No, I haven't been shot at either.
<paultag> collinp: or races
<paultag> raced *
<paultag> or programmed :P
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: and if you by chance happen to exit instead of quit it just sits there
<philinux> duanedesign: sudo iwlist needs parameters
<philinux> Gotta go
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: exit? you mean the close button?
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: no - if you happen to exit the thing on autopilot as you would a terminal it just echoes exit and sit's there
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: thank you. i will file a bug on that
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I missed a trick there - I should have filed the bug and then moaned about the dev :D
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: and the help button man pages for sudo commands runs 'sudo man iwlist'
<hobgoblin> does it?
<duanedesign> the help button when highlighting a command with sudo.
<hobgoblin> just gets me man sudo |most
<duanedesign> ahh, so it..ok
<duanedesign> i just saw the bug report :)
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: do you get a warning from the help ps command
<duanedesign> wow!
<duanedesign> i wouldnt of seen that one
<duanedesign> :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> in fact any of the help for commands where there are more than 1 thing only gets help for the first
<duanedesign> hmm,lokks like the help needs help
<duanedesign> looks*
<hobgoblin> maybe you could remove the first part from the table and prepend sudo when the command runs
<jglauner> Hi!  I'm trying to figure out how to get jabber14 to work with jabber-muc on an intranet.  I've searched online and can't find anything that resolves my problem.  Where would be a good place to ask here?  Thanks!
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-30
<xsaiddx> hello
<tenach> hello xsaiddx
<xsaiddx> i removed my plymouth and now all my system is broken
<xsaiddx> i cant get on it
<xsaiddx> i have only that memory test line and xp
<xsaiddx> can you help me
<tenach> Do you have an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<xsaiddx> yeh but im using lubuntu
<tenach> xsaiddx, I would suggest booting from it and then installing plymouth - I think that plymouth is integrated enough that you need to keep it (someone correct me if I'm wrong)
<xsaiddx> tenach, i can get on my console or anythin
<xsaiddx> just that memory test and xp just 2 choises
<xsaiddx> you see
<tenach> Can you insert the cd and boot from that?
<xsaiddx> then ?
<xsaiddx> cusi ve aleady boot with live cd
<tenach> You can boot from it and then use it to fix your machine.
<tenach> Are you on the machine that is having trouble?
<xsaiddx> yeh but on xp side nwo imihave dual boot fortunatly
<xsaiddx> tenach, i mean what i can do when go live
<xsaiddx> any tip you can tell me
<xsaiddx> cus there
<tenach> xsaiddx, PM'ed you the link
<xsaiddx> weak chances to get on internet the wifi its too weak
<xsaiddx> ok tnx a lot
<xsaiddx> ill try
<xsaiddx> i hop it works
<tenach> No problem.
<tenach> xsaiddx, try also adding the line
<tenach> apt-get install plymouth
<tenach> xsaiddx, good luck
<phillw> hi tenach I've suggested he use http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35 and replace linux-kernel with plymouth. I'm not guaranteeing it will work, however.
<tenach> phillw, you already suggested that to him?
<phillw> hge's on #lubuntu with me now.
<tenach> Ah, okay.
<phillw> and said he'd been in here, so I thought I'd pop by and tell you what I've just suggested he do.
<tenach> Alright.
<tenach> Thank you phillw
<phillw> I'm still not saying it will work, but in theory it should :-)
<phillw> we will know in a while :-)
 * tenach nods
<phillw> "Obviously when you remove core packages that other important packages depend on, it makes a mess of the system."  (Not my words, just from a thread on the forum regarding ripping plymouth out, amongst other things it also takes mountall with it etc :-\
<tenach> Ouch.
<phillw> Still. that thread i sent him to, does seem quite popular and no-one has sued me yet :-D
<phillw> but, never been used for plymouth... until now
<sunny_> hello
<sunny_> is enyone here?
<phillw> hi sunny_
<sunny_> hello
<sunny_> can i have a bit of help please
<sunny_> ?
<zkriesse> hello sunny_
<zkriesse> sunny_: don't wait to ask if you need help! Ask away right away!
<phillw> sunny_: Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply
<sunny_> i have ubuntu 9.04 and after update i have no sound im new on linux so im not sure what im doing but i tried alot of forums and there soliutions but still nothing, help please
<zkriesse> Ok it's probably due to updating
<zkriesse> Updating instead of a full install can cause issues
<zkriesse> BUT we might be able to fix it regardless
<zkriesse> System specs sunny_ ?
<sunny_> my pc or soft?
<sunny_> sry for my english :D
<zkriesse> the pc itself
<sunny_> amd athlon 3700 epox en-npa+sli nforce4 geforce 8600gt 2gb ram
<iceflatline> good ($localtime) y'all
<phillw> sunny_: did you upgrade 9.04, or are you still using 9.04 and just did an update of your system ?
<phillw> hi iceflatline
<iceflatline> any recommendations for a good low-level disk benchmarking tool?
<sunny_> i just updated system im still on 9.04 i dont like 9.10
<phillw> tenach: As they say, you learn something new everyday ... Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) - Now, that's scary !!!
<tenach> Yeah, I knew it was something of that sort.. I knew enough to know that not having it was bad.
<sunny_> my sound chip is snd_intel8x0 i have 6 jacks on integrated audio device
<zkriesse> sunny_: you know that there is a new version now right?
<phillw> iceflatline: I usually just look for comaprisons on the web, as people love testing drive speeds, however, http://www.linuxinsight.com/how_fast_is_your_disk.html may be the sort of thing you're looking for ?
<sunny_> ubuntu 9.10?
<phillw> sunny there is an LTS release out, 10.04
<sunny_> oh yeah right i know that :D
<phillw> but you cannot easily migrate 9.04 --> 10.04
<iceflatline> phillw: thanks.
<phillw> well, I gues what you call easy. It certainly can be done as I did it
<sunny_> but that version is slow and cant get my video drivers work so resoliution is really pure
<sunny_> i had 10.04 its purple screen :D but something was wrong with it i was reading articles that 9.04 is better in somekind of way
<phillw> sunny_: you may just have needed to use nomodeset, the default is okay for most, but for some it needs altering. 10.04 has better support for more hardware.
<phillw> but, that is just my honest opinion.
<sunny_> i kind like this one but if there is no other way so ill try to go on 10.04 then :D
<tenach> I had the same reservations but have come to really enjoy 10.04
<tenach> s/same/similar
<sunny_> so no way to make audio on 9.04?
<phillw> sunny_: there are few possibilities
<sunny_> i think my drivers are ok just i need to change jacks on linux itself i think couz on windows all i need is change on realtek, i can see on mixer that sound bars are moving i think thats good but still no sound i was on one of forums that said i need to change it somehow
<sunny_> is there a app like realvnc on linux?
<tenach> sunny_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients
<sunny_> thanks
<tenach> no problem sunny_
<sunny_> maybe u know about audio on 9.04?
<tenach> I used to.
<sunny_> can u help please? :D
<sunny_> i want to go on linux to start learning about it but this audio problem stops me from doing it
<techm3> hello!
<xsaiddx> hello
<xsaiddx> i got this on start up http://pastebin.com/kgSrGqe5
<xsaiddx> any idea how to fix it
<IdleOne> xsaiddx: try asking in #ubuntu
<xsaiddx> ok ubti have lubuntu tho
<IdleOne> you could also try in #lubuntu
<xsaiddx> yeh im on there
<zkriesse> hello bladernr_
<xsaiddx> zkriesse, can you help me pls i got this on start up http://pastebin.com/kgSrGqe5
<zkriesse> I'm thinking the kernel is having and issue
<zkriesse>  /join #ubuntu-kernel
<xsaiddx> well cusi ve done this unlink /sbin/init
<IdleOne> so do link /sbin/init
<IdleOne> and reboot
<IdleOne> see if it fixes it
<xsaiddx> not really with that i had olny the cosole : D
<IdleOne> but it booted to console at least
<IdleOne> better then not booting at all
<IdleOne> from there you can then see about getting GUI running
<IdleOne> once booted to console, login and run startx see what it tells you
<xsaiddx> yeh but on that console it give me this xsaiddx@none
<xsaiddx> xsaiddx its my pseudo
<xsaiddx> at none
<xsaiddx> you see
<IdleOne> not sure why it would show @none
<IdleOne> unless that is what you set the name as when you installed
<xsaiddx> noo
<xsaiddx> its set to xsaiddx
<phillw> IdleOne: or, of course, removed plymouth and all those packages that depended on it, which is what has happened
<IdleOne> xsaiddx: you may want to install all those packages you removed
<smeag0l> anybody having any experience with xubuntu ?
<ridin> smeag0l, ping
<smeag0l> ridin, pong
<ridin> you might wanna ask #xubuntu
<ridin> i can try helping, but i'm also learning about linux
<smeag0l> oh yeah you're right it is 05:01 am here so i am kind of tired should be in bed
<ridin> it's 8 pm here
<smeag0l> hehe
<pleia2> smeag0l: yep, use xubuntu all the time
<stlsaint> pleia2: pfft...xubuntu shubuntu
<ridin> lubuntu kubuntu xubuntu goobuntu eeebuntu bunubtunubtuntu ubuntu
 * stlsaint is seriously considering a netbook o_O
 * pleia2 hugs her netbook
<smeag0l> what would you recommend hardware reqirement ? pleia2
<smeag0l> *as
<ridin> i forgot ubuntu netbook edition
<ridin> dang.........
<stlsaint> pleia2: what do you use your netbook for?
<pleia2> smeag0l: the minimum sys reqs on the xubuntu site are accurate, but you'll want more ram to do things like run flash well
<smeag0l> i got 512 MB on a Pentium III 533 MHz
<pleia2> stlsaint: I have a desktop for normal work and lots of image editing, but the netbook is used for everything I used to use a laptop for - travel & presentations, sitting on the couch in the evening and blogging, IRCing and reading stuff like I'm doing now
<pleia2> smeag0l: it won't be fast, but with 512M of ram it won't be horrible
 * pleia2 has it running on 700mhz w/ 384M ram, ram is the limiting factor
<ridin> if you want maximum ram saving
<stlsaint> hrm, well i use my lappy for everything from converting media to surfing and everything in between! can a netbook handle a large work load?
<ridin> use lubuntu
<stlsaint> pleia2: ^^
<pleia2> lubuntu certainly is a slimmer option
<pleia2> stlsaint: not really, most netbooks are only around 1.6ghz, maybe a gig of ram
<stlsaint> pfft
<pleia2> you don't want to do a lot of large work load stuff on one
<pleia2> sometimes I ssh -X across my network to run big apps on my desktop via my netbook, it works surprisingly well even over wifi :)
<dyowiki> hi
<dyowiki> how will i boot ubuntu to my iBook dual usb
<zkriesse> Hello Dextralus
<zkriesse> Helo BGL-[d]
<svaksha> i was removing 'flashplugin-nonfree' but am repeatedly getting dpkg: error processing msttcorefonts (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1. Any ideas? TIA
<tenach> Is the MSN protocol down for anyone else?
<tenach> It is not connecting in Pidgin or Empathy.
<duanedesign> what is the command to install a deb?
<duanedesign> dpkg -i foo.deb
<bobo123> hi!
<paultag> heyya bobo123
<paultag> bobo123: don't mind this
<bobo123> I tried some linux-games and found xwelltris, but can't make it run in fullscreen.
<paultag> bobo123: anything we can help with?
<paultag> bobo123: Humm, OK. Sec, let me research that package
<paultag> bobo123: have you tried the simple thing? Calt + enter?
<paultag> alt *
<bobo123> in the webpage from the original programmer it says that i should write xwelltris --full to make it go fullscreen (normally you want to run games in fullscreen so it should be default in imho, or at least have a key or setting but......) well it doesn't work. still no fullscreen with -full
<paultag> bobo123: have you tried alt + enter?
<bobo123> no ctrl-enter don't work either. or any other I can think of, F, F11
<paultag> let me install it. It uses libsdl, so it can do it
<bobo123> (yeah I ment alt-enter)
<paultag> bobo123: I'm not seeing anything. File a bug with debian, if you don't mind :)
<bobo123> btw, the package (in synaptic) says it is 1.0.1-14 (=the latest version I believe), the man xwelltris says 1.0.1, but when I run the game itself says 'VERSION 1.0.0 2002-03-11' in its menuscreen. but perperhaps just noone change its graphics.
<paultag> that's correct bobo123
<paultag> bobo123: when Debian packages stuff in, the last dash is the Debian modifier
<bobo123> ok
<paultag> bobo123: so that means it's the 14'th debian upload of 1.0.1
<bobo123> if someone can make it run fullscreen then they should edit the games graphics to say 1.0.1 instead 1.0.0 too I guess
<paultag> bobo123: you should really file a bug report on that
<bobo123> (and change the adress to it's webpage too, it still says som soviet union webserer that doesn't exist anymore, the new one is xnc.jinr.ru)
<paultag> bobo123: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?repeatmerged=no&src=xwelltris
<bobo123> ok I do that
<paultag> bobo123: they are not the soviet union anymore
<paultag> bobo123: it's russia
<bobo123> I wonder if the su topdomain even exist anymore :-)
<paultag> doubt it :)
<bobo123> did you try to run it in fullscreen and it didn't work there either?
<bobo123> so it isn't just for me that it fails with -full I mean
<paultag> bobo123: yes, it does not go fullscreen with -full, --full, -fullscreen, or --fullscreen
<paultag> bobo123: common key bindings are also not present
<paultag> bobo123: so I'd file a bug
<kermiac> hmm...  "'xwelltris -full' - for full screen mode. Note that this option works only with SDL support." Any ideas which "SDL libraries" the author is referring to?
<kermiac> http://xnc.jinr.ru/xwelltris/installation.html
<paultag> kermiac: it's what it's built on
<paultag> kermiac: it's a C lib into OpenGL
<paultag> kermiac: it installs SDL binding with the deb :)
<kermiac> ah, ok. thanks paultag
<paultag> sure
<bobo123> if I should write a bugreport, should I run "ubuntu-bug xwelltris" from commandline or operhaps "ubuntu-bug -B debian xwelltris"
<bobo123> ?
<kermiac> bobo123: you will need to use reportbug - http://wiki.debian.org/reportbug
<bobo123> hmm.. ubuntu-bug seems to be just an alias for apport-bug and its man-file doesn't say it have that parameter that reportbug mentioned
<bobo123> reportbug xwelltris just gives ther error '*** ERROR: "Ubuntu" BTS is currently unsupported. Please use "ubuntu-bug" (from the apport package) for reporting bugs in Ubuntu. You can report bugs to Debian by specifying 'bts debian' in your ~/.reportbugrc or by passing the -B debian option on the commandline (see reportbug(1)).'
<bobo123> isn't normally bugs reported in ubuntu with some webpage?
<bobo123> oh... it was "reportbug -B debian xwelltris" I was supposed to write I guess... I missundertood the error
<philinux> bobo123: you can use this page. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<kermiac> bobo123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs might also be helpful
<kermiac> bobo123: philinux https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect is for launchpad, where a triager will just ask for it to be forwarded upstream to debian anyway. Feel free to report it in launchpad, but it would be helpful to report it upstream (to debian) also
<bobo123> ok
<philinux> IRC query: my posts come up in light grey, anyway to change this. Using xchat
<kermiac> philinux: I don't use xchat & this post is a few years old. Hopefully it helps - http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?p=15081&sid=c028217c08a726ec7b189f3f488db3d3
<kermiac> philinux: also this is a little more recent - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304977
 * kermiac runs off to bed now
<bobo123> btw, xwelltris is of course in the package xwelltris but for some programs that is not true, are there a commandline command to tell what package a command is part of?
<bobo123> good night & sleep well kermiac :-)
<kermiac> bobo123: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage (search for xprop WM_CLASS)
<kermiac> bobo123: or you can use "which"
<kermiac> ok, really going to bed now
<philinux> nighty night
<bobo123> if I get "Timeout error Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad." should I write the bug again?
<philinux> IRC my text colour sorted
<philinux> http://dalegribble.vox.com/library/post/how-to-change-own-text-in-x-chat-1.html
<hobgoblin> anyone in and awake and know what port irc uses?
<hobgoblin> nvm
<philinux> Is is awake
<hobgoblin> :)
<philinux> Hey I found out how to make my messages show up in bold black instead of the light grey
<hobgoblin> I'm not - it wasn't irc it was nfs :)
<hobgoblin> change the colour in preferences
<philinux> nah
<hobgoblin> wish me luck, another go trying to get a bt homehub to allow nfs
<philinux> Settings advanced>Text events scroll right down to Your message
<philinux> Best of Luck
<hobgoblin> I'll need it :) of course I could waste some time phoning bt ...
<philinux> hobgoblin: Any Luck?
<hobgoblin> philinux: none at all - back to the trusty old netgear
<philinux> Is that a router?
<hobgoblin> philinux: yep
<philinux> so whats the NFS setup entail
<hobgoblin> nfs server on the server, client on the client - a file on the server telling what to serve and some lines is fstab to mount the stuff
<hobgoblin> I might try phoning bt for the laugh
<philinux> Righto, except it wont work with the BT homehub router
<hobgoblin> yep
<philinux> Ah, firewall stuff
<hobgoblin> the nfs server is set to a WIDE range of IP addresses
<philinux> must be some settings different on it to the netgear then
<philinux> hobgoblin: http://imagebin.org/107414
<hobgoblin> confusing me - I have seen that
<philinux> My messages are in black bold instead of the wishy washy grey
<philinux> Much easier to see
<hobgoblin> oic
<philinux> It was really buggin me.
<hobgoblin> I never bother about what I have said - I can usually remember :D
<philinux> Not in #ubuntu
<philinux> Rather busy in there
<philinux> hobgoblin: Whats the advantage of the BT router?
<hobgoblin> I never go in ubuntu
<hobgoblin> philinux: it's just newer ... I'm not going to bother - though I might try a thread
<hobgoblin> then poke dmizer ...
<philinux> LOL
<philinux> What about the #networking channel, some clued up guys in there
<hobgoblin> I'll do a thread first - but I am rapidly losing interest - especially given that I was forced to BT and will unforce myslef as soon as I can
<philinux> hobgoblin: How long is your contract left to go
<hobgoblin> 8 or 9 months
<hobgoblin> philinux: when the phone contract is up I will force the issue on the b/band one - different contract lengths - not stupid from their pov
<philinux> hobgoblin: I'm with talktalk
<hobgoblin> I was - but moved and would not wait 2 months for b/band - BT set it up in 5 days
<philinux> Speed varies a lot
<hobgoblin> yep
<Shahram> What programs are there for automatic maintenance (defragment, clutter etc.), safety (firewall, antivirus) that I can use? I have installed a few from Ubuntu software center, but nothing is easy to use or automatic?
<geirha> The filesystem defragments itself automagically
<geirha> Well, the ext* filesystems anyway
<geirha> firewall is builtin to linux and you control it with the iptables command (which is a bit hard to use). There are some CLI and GUI frontends you can install to make it easier.
<Shahram> so what are programs such as kleen sweep, Gconf cleaner etc for?
<geirha> Dunno, never heard of them, though the latter suggests it removes config that is not used anymore from gconf.
<geirha> Antivirus you don't need.
<geirha> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<hobgoblin> shahram - the thing is not to bring a windows way of looking at things - it all works differently - have a look at this when you have to sit down for a read - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Shahram> Thank you for the weblinks. Q: there is a program called firestarter and another called firewall configuration which every time have to be started, are these related to the iptables or are they different, firestarter most of the time shows hits on my computer, which I don't exactly understand?
<Shahram> There is also a problem with folders and documents, when I try to open folders to find something, the windows lock (they turn grey in color and don't funtion) I have to force quite every time. How can this be fixed?
<geirha> Shahram: The greying out of a window is a feature of the compiz window manager (which is the default used if your graphics card does 3d)
<geirha> It greys out a window when the program stops responding.
<geirha> Where is that folder located?
<geirha> If it's on a network share, it may just be that it takes a bit of time for it to read the contents.
<geirha> Try waiting it out and see if it comes back.
<Shahram> The folders are normally in the system, specially when I install programs and need to check something, but it also happens in the home folder, sometimes waiting give a positive response but it is slow, sometimes it doesn't.
<geirha> What kind of computer is it?
<Shahram> Pakard Bell laptop. I bought it new last year, its cheap one
<geirha> I get that on my netbook, which has an ssd disk. When it's being written to alot, programs that try to read from the disk becomes unresponsive for a while.
<Shahram> Can anything be done to fix this problem?
<philinux> Shahram: Turn off compiz
<Shahram> how can I do that, and does it effect anything else?
<geirha> System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> [Visual Effects] -> (*) None
<Shahram> Thank you, I have just done it, I'll see in the next few days what the result is.
<philinux> Shahram: Just eye candy that's all.
<philinux> You should see the effect straight away
<geirha> Compiz is what allows you to make your desktop into a rotating cube and stuff like that, which you might have seen videos of on the net.
<philinux> Shahram: What are the full specs of the lappy
<Shahram> No, I haven't but I'll try to read on it, I don't have good internet connections to watch videos.
<geirha> I'm off to catch a bus. Good luck on your Ubuntu journey ;)
<Shahram> Thank you geirtha. I am looking up the specs for philinux.
<Shahram> Packard Bell laptop (Easy Note MH36) 250 GB Hard Disk - Windows 7 - 32 bit second half of the disk Ubuntu 10.04
<Shahram> 2 G processor - 2
<Shahram> 2 G memory
<philinux> Shahram: Onboard graphics card I guess
<Shahram> Yes, everything as shipped, cheap stuffl, the computer cost $450 new
<philinux> Whats it like with compiz turned off
<Shahram> I don't know - I have to see later
<philinux> You should be able to tell straight away from the performance
<Shahram> Since I have turned the visual effects off the windows close or minimize with a trail of outlines
<philinux> t gconf-editor and enable /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources. that will disable the minimize animation and some other eye candies.
<Shahram> I just tried to open a folder in system - user - share - Babiloo - dict, it opened without problem, but it was slow
<philinux> That will get rid of the wireframe
<Shahram> where is gconf-editor
<philinux> Good idea to make a note somewhere of any changes you make
<Shahram> ok
<philinux> Ah you can enable it from system>prefs main menu
<philinux> Look under system tools
<Shahram> I can't find it
<philinux> system tools in in the accessories
<philinux> or run it directly from a terminal gconf-editor
<Shahram> I found it - system tools configuration editor
<Shahram> Now the file browser is not respondign
<philinux> Is something either using too much processor or ram
<Shahram> I don't know what that would be I have to check it - I don't remember which program shows that
<philinux> top
<Shahram> The system monitor shows that CPU is mainly under %50 and memry plus swap on %50
<philinux> Is the lappy mainly a bit sluggish?
<Shahram> Not really, with win 7 it works OK
<philinux> In a terminal what does free -m show
<Shahram> it is showing %48 memory occupied and 0 swap
<philinux> So it's using 1gig
<Shahram> Yes just under 1 gig
<philinux> What apps you got running to use that  much
<philinux> Run top in the terminal take screen shot and use imagebin to let us have alook
<Shahram> At the moment I have two mail clients, two browsers, two firewall apps and a few smaller apps on the panel
<philinux> firewall apps
<Shahram> I mean Firewall programs, Gufw 10.04.5 and firestarter
<philinux> Unless you mean to change anything they don't need to be running
<philinux> They are not the firewall
<Shahram> I didn't know that Ubuntu was running its own firewall
<philinux> It runs iptables by default. The apps ^ are just gui's to change settings.
<philinux> iptables is the firewall and if you're behind a router that has a hardware firewall built in
<Shahram> Ok. I am trying to find the terminal and the snap shot - these things are new for me
<philinux> Apps Accessories
<Shahram> OK - I have done that and typed top
<philinux> take a screenshot
<philinux> alt+printscreen
<Shahram> how do I send it to you
<philinux> http://imagebin.ca/
<Shahram> its being uploaded
<JoeMaverickSett> QUESTION: "can i install ASP.NET and such tools on Ubuntu?"
<Shahram> you can find the snapshot at: http://imagebin.ca/view/YE_1IjB.html
<Shahram> philinux you were typing about a router with a hardware firewall built in - I use the internet in a sub standard public place
<geirha> JoeMaverickSett: No, Microsoft doesn't bother with making their software available in linux.
<geirha> JoeMaverickSett: There's a project called Mono which attempts to write a .net compatible framework, not sure if it has ASP yet though.
<geirha> JoeMaverickSett: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<Cheri703> question about ssh'ing: I am able to use ssh within my lan, but I would like to be able to access my "server" computer when out and about. can anyone direct me to a guide on setting that up?
<Shahram> Thank you for your help - philinux and geirha - I have to go now.
<philinux> Shahram: nothing wrong in the top image
<philinux> looks fine
<Shahram> Ok thank you for looking at it - I have to go and read a bit and learn more about Ubuntu - thank you for your time
<philinux> Could be ubuntu-one causing a lag
<Shahram> I was not connected to it - it might be that its automatic
<philinux> Bye then
<Shahram> Bye and thank you
<JoeMaverickSett> geirha, thanks, taking a look at that site.
<komputes> Does anyone know how to disable the touchpad on Lucid?
<DarkwingDuck> komputes: for what reason?
<geirha> Have you looked in System -> Preferences -> Mouse ?
<DarkwingDuck> komputes: If you want this words for disabling it while typping but allowing it to work any other time.  http://darkwingduck.org/2010/03/temporarily-disable-touchpad-while-typing/
<komputes> DarkwingDuck: not while typing, just outright off. I do not need it since I have an external mouse I prefer. i brush up against it by accident and would like it disabled.
<komputes> geirha: I do not see an option to disable the touchpas in mouse preferences, do you?
<DarkwingDuck> komputes: GNOME?
<komputes> DarkwingDuck: yup
<DarkwingDuck> :( Okay, sorry, I'm a KDE user
<komputes> DarkwingDuck: smart move
<geirha> komputes: I'm not on a laptop at the moment, just thought it might have an option if there were a touchpad.
<komputes> geirha: there are touchpad options but none to turn it off, i don't think it would be safe to have that graphically as users would disable their mouse and then think it was broken :)
<geirha> komputes: Haha, good point I guess ;)
<komputes> DarkwingDuck: there is such an option in KDE?
<DarkwingDuck> komputes:  http://www.bhagwad.com/blog/2010/technology/alps-synaptics-touchpad-configuration-in-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04.html
<komputes> DarkwingDuck: nice find, this blogger looks interesting with his mug
<DarkwingDuck> komputes: not sure, my laptop has the old school eraser head mouse :D
<DarkwingDuck> komputes: it's cool... I think I'll change my name to GoogleKing LOL
<komputes> DarkwingDuck: I'm prettu good at googleing myself, did not find this one
 * komputes gives DarkwingDuck a gift
<komputes> DarkwingDuck: http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=001461844748502826593:hh-ikmexth4
<DarkwingDuck> komputes: Searched "disable ubuntu touchpad in lucid" it was the top one LOL
<geirha> Seems you can turn if off with   synclient touchpadoff=1
<geirha> That's probably only until next reboot though
<komputes> geirha: nope, tried that
<DarkwingDuck> komputes: Let me know if that works
<geirha> Hm. Probably some change in newer releases that makes it inert then :/
<komputes> DarkwingDuck: well i'm about to try the gconf key in the comments
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<komputes> geirha: right, udev
<DarkwingDuck> komputes: Let me know via query... going AFK
<geirha> Ah, right. The page DarkwingDuck pasted says it right there, in the first paragraph :)
<komputes> DarkwingDuck: geirha: this did it: "gconftool -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled false"
<geirha> Lovely, nice and simple :)
<thomas_> i'm trying to make my Canon Scanner LIDE 100 work with ubuntu. Just about there but have Simple Scan and need a fix to make it work $sudo cp ~/sane-backends/backend/genesys.conf.in /etc/sane.d/genesys.conf Ater typing this I get: cannot create regular file `/etc/sane.d/genesys.conf': Permission denied---- any suggestions?
<geirha> Remove the $ at the start
<thomas_> sorry i've been typing : cp ~/sane-backends/backend/genesys.conf.in /etc/sane.d/genesys.conf
<geirha> And you need root privileges to copy the file under /etc, so you need sudo in-front of cp
<thomas_> still get permission denied
<thomas_> ok, should i be expecting an output in terminal after that goes through?
<thomas_> asked for pw, then went back to command line
<zkriesse> thomas_: Did you enter your pw?
<thomas_> i see the genesys.conf file now in the etc folder, does that mean its fixed with reboot?
<thomas_> yes
<thomas_> but saw no output
<zkriesse> Enter your password properly, you won't see it as it's part of the security, and then press the "Enter" key
<thomas_> done. so exit and reboot?
<zkriesse> I guess so...I've no idea what your problem is...I was just commenting on your password issue
<BGL-[d]> gkrellm/gkx86info appears to be reporting this cpus clock speed incorrectly, what is another util to get a 2nd opinion
<t0byhack3r> I am having problems installing a Epson printer in Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<pleia2> t0byhack3r: what's the trouble?
<t0byhack3r> Its an Epson Stylus SX415 but its being recognised as an SX410. I've tried changing it but it still doesn't work properly
<pleia2> can you be more specific about "doesn't work properly"?
<pleia2> doesn't a test page? prints things with the wrong formatting?
<t0byhack3r> Sometimes it prints properly. Sometimes it errors and the page prints part way and then stops, the printer says printing but doesn't do anything, the computer says error
<pleia2> does it do this whether it's identified as a SX415 or a SX410?
<t0byhack3r> it does it as both
<pleia2> hmm, http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_SX415 seems to indicate that it works "perfectly"
<pleia2> there are some recommended drivers listed there
<pleia2> someone more familiar with the gnome printer tool might have to help you though
<t0byhack3r> I've tried them. I've also tried using cups/gutenprint
<pleia2> ah, same problems?
<pleia2> do you know if this printer behave properly under other OSes?
<t0byhack3r> yep. i'm worried the various things I've tried are conflicting. Is there any way to 'reset' an ubuntu install without re-installing?
<pleia2> you can probably purge the cups install itself and reinstall it
<pleia2> but otherwise, not really
<t0byhack3r> I've tried un-installing then re-installing cups, it didn't help!
<Out-Of-Hand> hi eberyone. i have been trting for 2 weeks now to install ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop , but been failing .... 1 - i have a good copy of the iso md5sum is correct. i burnt it to cd... and tried a usb bootable... problem im having is :
<duanedesign> t0byhack3r: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/database/cupsdocumentation
<duanedesign> ive always found that site helpful
<Out-Of-Hand> i install ubuntu, and when it reboots i finaly got it to pass the completing installation .. by doing : ESC > apic workarounds
<Out-Of-Hand> i have to add Apic=off to make my computer boot up and finish the installation ... iu finaly got it to finish... then when i reboot my pc to load ubuntu
<Out-Of-Hand> if i let it get to the option to choose windoze or ubuntu.. i ket it go normally. and it hangs at a black screen with a flashing _
<t0byhack3r> duanedesign: thanks, I'll try what it suggests
<Out-Of-Hand> when i reboot , i get to recoverymode... and a bunch of text comes up ... and it stops at pnp: no plug and play devices found
<Out-Of-Hand> :~(
<duanedesign> Out-Of-Hand: so it does get to the screen where you select ubuntu or windows?
<Out-Of-Hand> yes, i finally got to install ubuntu. after the duel boot- select windows or ubuntu oi select ubuntu
<Out-Of-Hand> and it wants to boot ... 3 options ... the original normal boot. or recoverymode... or windows  (thats the grub)
<Out-Of-Hand> i have been on here alot (irc) and all over trying to get someone to help... even left post on ubuntu forms ... no reply though .... i have never had thhis issue installing ubuntu before ... so its frustrating
<Out-Of-Hand> after i select normail mode- black screen comes up with flashing "_" and thats it ... no further action
<Out-Of-Hand> recovery mode ... it gets me to pnp:no plug and play device found
<Out-Of-Hand> and hangs....
<Out-Of-Hand> i have 3 hdd all Sata  - i unplugged all and tried with just one 500gb and same issue
<Out-Of-Hand> i have only 1 graphics card... intsalled and no other hardware added
<Out-Of-Hand> pleas can anyone help me
<duanedesign> have you tried adding thr acpi=off to the kernel line
<Out-Of-Hand> where do i add that (normal mode )?
<duanedesign> if you press 'e' while highlighting the linux option in Grub (the menu where you choose between windows and Ubuntu)
<duanedesign> scroll down to the kernel line
<Out-Of-Hand> ok ... do i add it below the kernel line ... or next to it ?
<duanedesign> press e again
<duanedesign> Then add or subtract whichever boot option you wish
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change%20Boot%20Options%20Temporarily%20For%20An%20Existing%20Installation
<Out-Of-Hand> if this works... do i alwys have to boot up with this (acpi=off)
<Out-Of-Hand> i tried editing after adding apic=off before and then i ctrl-X  to boot ... it then hangs on "booting command line" or something like that
<duanedesign> Out-Of-Hand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom%20Menu%20Entries
<Out-Of-Hand> thanks let me check
<duanedesign> i have not changed boot options in the new grub. That wiki page should help
<Out-Of-Hand> thanks im gonna reboot and try it ...
<Out-Of-Hand> juist 1 more question
<Out-Of-Hand> when i seleft "E" on the normal ubuntu load
<Out-Of-Hand> do i add that line way at the bottom after everything or does it matter where it goes ?
<duanedesign> i usually just add it on the end.
<Out-Of-Hand> ok thanks /... will be backl soon
<Out-Of-Hand> thanks again
<duanedesign> i think that wiki page has instructions specifically for grub2
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20Menus%20During%20Boot
<phillw> pleia2: ping, when you have a coupel of moments to spare could you PM me, thanks.
<xsaiddx> hello
<hobgoblin> hello
<xsaiddx> when i boot and select my ubuntu
<xsaiddx> i got this
<xsaiddx> targethttp://pastebin.com/24BrQJY8
<xsaiddx> target doesnt have sbin/init
<xsaiddx> http://pastebin.com/24BrQJY8
<hobgoblin> that's not nice - it's a bit late for me to be getting into that - I been up for hours, I hope that someone elkse is looking and can help
<hobgoblin> if not I would have a look on the forums - try searching here - http://crunchbang.org/ubuntu-search-engine/
<hobgoblin> will give specific ubuntu results - sorry can't be of more help
<Out-Of-Hand> hello again
<Out-Of-Hand> i have success ... thank you so much !! i have managed to start up ubuntu
<Out-Of-Hand> i had to edit the Grub file
<Out-Of-Hand> with Acpi=off
<Out-Of-Hand> works like a charm ")
<Out-Of-Hand> just a question.,.. i see pidgin was replaced with Empathy,,,, but there is not IRC on the list
<phillw> Out-Of-Hand: I still use pidgin for IRC, but I am old fashioned, you should have X-Chat on your system. (I still use pidgin :p )
 * slidinghorn uses xchat 
<phillw> Out-Of-Hand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto drs305 wrote that excellent article.
<phillw> slidinghorn: I've been told it is excellent, far more versatile than pidgin, only it cannot handle AIM, MSN and Yahoo! IM's - so, I use the one size fits all programme :-)
<slidinghorn> phillw, i rarely use instant messaging so it's not much of a hangup for me
<phillw> I have friends on windows machines who are only used to what they are given, a pita at times but I'm not going to forsake them.
<Out-Of-Hand> yeah i agree ... i hardly use chats ...  back in 2000 i used mirc ... but ... nothing else ... now i have a little free time on my hands .. would be nice to make some friends on IRC
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-31
<Out-Of-Hand> so i .. .think ill use Pidgin ... ill try empathy though ... i seemed to have found a way to add it .. from a user ... but ill check that website u gave me Phillw
<phillw> Out-Of-Hand: that community page, like all of the ones drs305 writes is excellent.
<Out-Of-Hand> its 1:01 am here ,... im so tired ...
<Out-Of-Hand> who here came to South Africa for the World cup ?
<phillw> Out-Of-Hand: got to bed, then !!! it's only 00:01 here, the night is young :p
<Out-Of-Hand> haha ... Phillw... been busy all day and struggling with  installations ... so im chilled now .. :) if the night still Young ... why u not out ? huh
 * phillw that's kinda of scary, I know 4 of the people listed in names on the 1st screen shot on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto :-)
<phillw> Out-Of-Hand: I'm struggling with a poorly XP machine getting the data over to ubuntu, now the 3G dongle has decided it no longer wants to play with ubuntu area :-\
<phillw> So, I've given up on it until tomorrow, and having a chill out.
<Out-Of-Hand> why u struggling
<phillw> Out-Of-Hand: the 3G dongle from "3" in the uk and ubuntu do not play well together, the kernel version I have is  not supported on the other laptop. c'est la vie :-\
<homeero> hi?
<homeero> anyone here?
<Mohan_chml> hey homeero
<homeero> hi.. i have a question...
<homeero> would you answer it?
<Mohan_chml> Just post a question. The persons who knows the answer will respond ya :)
<homeero> ok..
<Mohan_chml> see the topic
<homeero> so i installed ubuntu 10.04 using wubi..
<Mohan_chml> carryon
<homeero> and i want to keep that "instalation" i mean the programs, games and configurations
<homeero> i tried lvmp or smthing like that
<homeero> but i ended up creating a 60gb file and i just want to install ubuntu and dual-boot it with windows while keeping the configurations and apps installed
<homeero> so.. what should i do?
<Mohan_chml> you dont wanna remove applications from your WinX right?
<homeero> no
<Mohan_chml> hmmmm you want to install Ubuntu inside windows right!
<homeero> no.. actually i dont really care if it is inside or in a dif partition.. i just want to have more than the 30gb limit wubi offers
<Mohan_chml> you do it with a differet partition and that will do things.
<homeero> there is a problem with that... i had around 120 gb free space but with the 30 gb wubi instalation and the 60 gb file lvmp created i have just 30 gigs free
<homeero> the file it created is new.disk
<homeero> i selected "resize".. and gave it the value for 60gb but after 8 hours nothing happend.. untill i booted ibnto windows and noticed it created the 60 gb virtual disk but i dont know if it is safe to delete that file
<phillw> homeero: which version of windows are you using?
<homeero> windows 7
<Mohan_chml> phillw: He has to enter into Ubuntu?
<phillw> homeero: after XP, it's always best to get the disk utilities in windows to do the resizing of areas
<homeero> so.. i go into disk utilities in wondows 7 and shrink the windows 7 partition... but do i erasse the new.disk file?
<homeero> heres a topic i created in the forums theres a screenshot of the files http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542588
<phillw> windows can 'see' the rescue areas, where as linux will treat them as 'available', this can really upset windows. It is not linux's fault that Microsoft have bent the rules, in fact it's not really their fault, it is the manufacturers who use hidden primary partitions to hold rescue areas on instead of giving people a cd/dvd
<phillw> homeero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot has everything you need to know, it covers the resizing, installation etc. It is wriiten by people who have gotten it all working, so they know the possible pit falls you may encounter :-)
<homeero> i have a better idea.. how can i backup all the pregrams and configurations from ubuntu.. so i can removine wubi and instrall ubuntu the right way?
<phillw> homeero: I'm not familar with wubi, but I know it can be done, please give me a few minutes to hunt it down for you.
<homeero> ok.. thank you very much
<phillw> homeero: bad news, it does not seem to work for 10.04 :-(
<IdleOne> !wubi
<ubot2> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<homeero> so i guess ill have to uninstall wubi and then make a fresh install of ubuntu
<homeero> ok... ill get started...
<IAmNotThatGuy> homeero: yes, do a separate install and not inside winX
<homeero> thank you phillw
<homeero> and iamnothatguy
<homeero> cya later guys
<IAmNotThatGuy> homeero: (: good luck
<IAmNotThatGuy> tenach:
<IAmNotThatGuy> awww
<IdleOne> errr this would not have worked for him https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How do I migrate to a real partition, and/or get rid of Windows entirely?
<IdleOne> section 8.8
<IAmNotThatGuy> IdleOne: late :P and you are online at 7.20?
<IdleOne> 7.20?
<IdleOne> it is 21:55 here and why wouldn't I be online?
<IAmNotThatGuy> IdleOne: -in
<IdleOne> yeah?
<IdleOne> oh, hehe I am not in India
<IdleOne> I live in Canada.
<IAmNotThatGuy> oh okay (:
<phillw> IdleOne: win7 and wubi .... where do we start... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037874  and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591&page=41 onwards would be a good place.
<phillw> I have no knowledge of Win7, my last Win was Vista. i just know from the forum that they do not seem to get on well together.
<IdleOne> honestly not sure my last Windows install was XP. I think it has something to do with the Windows 7 boot loader really not playing nice
<phillw> btw, hi tenach I did answer your question on the phillw.net forum, all and any input is welcome.
<tenach> Alright.
<seidos> hey, my last installed windows was win vista, but only because it came with my laptop.  I was last "intimately" familiar with xp, I am no "intimately" familiar with win 7 or vista.
<seidos> s/no/not
<seidos> hey mohi1
<mohi1> heya seidos
<IAmNotThatGuy> hows life seidos?
<seidos> what it is, IAmNotThatGuy.  you take the good, you take the bad, you take them all and there you have the facts of life...or something like that.
<seidos> IAmNotThatGuy, how about with you?
 * IAmNotThatGuy is confused now
<seidos> IAmNotThatGuy, have you heard of the show "The Facts of Life"?  It was popular back in the dinosaur age, er, the 80's I mean.
<IAmNotThatGuy> No I didn't
<seidos> our house was pretty strict.  None of the kids could watch it at first, because the adults thought it was too risqué.
<seidos> IAmNotThatGuy, here is a video of the intro:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_GxXRbSFDg
<nUboon2Age> hey seidos.  (unfortunately) i've been making extensive use of your .plx :(
<IAmNotThatGuy> seidos: okies
<seidos> nUboon2Age, it's not really *mine*.  But, hey, at least you have something to keep your battery from breaking.  My battery is toast :(
<nUboon2Age> seidos: meaning that this problem is extremely pervasive.  is there some way short of totally reinstalling that i could reinstall packages that would likely fix this prob?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I doubt it.  My guess is the problem is with gpm, and how it determines low battery status.  It works on some systems, and not on others from what I know.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: maybe i could reinstall the gpm(?)
<seidos> I tried looking at the source code for gpm, but it is *way* beyond my programming skill.  I couldn't even figure out how it determined the low battery state.  People have said it gets the info from /proc/acpi/battery/BAT*/state but I'm not so sure
<seidos> nUboon2Age, honestly, I think trying that would be a waste of time.  But you can, if you want.  do sudo apt-get remove gpm
<seidos> oh!  something that might work, downloading the newest gpm from source and compiling it.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: well at this point i'd maybe be ready to try that, though i haven't compiled from source yet and don't really know how.
 * nUboon2Age ashamed to admit
<seidos> nUboon2Age, do sudo apt-get source gnome-power-manager
<seidos> then type ./configure
<seidos> then make
<seidos> then sudo make install
<seidos> well, in the folder with the source code, after you downloaded it with sudo apt-get source
<seidos> oh, if you want to try with the newest source, you'll have to download the tar file from the web
<nUboon2Age> i guess to start i should probably just try the basic synaptic remove/reinstall.  Then if that doesn't work i'll try the compile from source using your inst. which i'll save. seidos
<seidos> yeah, good luck.
<seidos> let me know how it goes.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: here i go...
<nUboon2Age> seidos: okay, don't think i should remove it because it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop also. :(
<seidos> whuhhhh?
 * seidos tries it
<nUboon2Age> seidos: so i'm trying just reinstall
<seidos> nUboon2Age, yeah, good idea.  I didn't even imagine it would try removing ubuntu-desktop.  Maybe it's for security.  I thought I removed it once before though, which is how I learned it controlled the screensaver, suspend, or hibernate screen lock.
<seidos> s/or/and
<nUboon2Age> seidos: this thing has been so bad, any little jostling of the machine can send it into this discharge mode.  Sometimes it does recover.  I kinda think it might be your .plx program which is somehow nudging it to recover sometimes.  Its not consitent at lease in any way i can identify.
<paultag> grrr
<nUboon2Age> paultag: grrr?
<paultag> nUboon2Age: My client is being lame, and it's way to late for me to learn this junk. Poke nhandler duanedesign
<paultag> nUboon2Age: ask them, I need sleep :(
<paultag> nUboon2Age: night!
<nUboon2Age> seidos: okay its reinstalled.  i probably need to reboot now to check it, huh?
<nUboon2Age> paultag: will do.
<paultag> thanks :)
<seidos> nUboon2Age, if you want.  I think what your doing is an exercise in futility.  I mean, ask yourself this, did it *ever* work?
<nUboon2Age> seidos: the problem began or at least was uncovered at a particular point.  before that point i was having a somewhat different power problem which i attributed to old battery and messed up power adapter.  When i replaced them i got this problem.
<TeacherTomL> Hi everyone.  Linux nubie here with some really basic questions.  Anyone game to answer them?
<nUboon2Age> seidos: its possible it was a different version of the same problem.  I hope not.
<pedro3005> TeacherTomL, sure, shoot
<TeacherTomL> Long time Windows user.  New to Linux.  Played with Ubuntu about a year now.
<phillw> TeacherTomL: Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply.
<phillw> btw, hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> hi phillw
<TeacherTomL> After some study in Linux distros, seems to me that all these distributions are just different modles of the same chassie.
<phillw> TeacherTomL: that is correct.
<TeacherTomL> Same kernal with different stuff attached.  Is that correct?
<phillw> or, more correctly, the same engine. you can have your own chassis
<TeacherTomL> So, why do people get so stuck on a single distribution?
<TeacherTomL> Why do they say that Fedora is better than SUSI, etc?
<pedro3005> People like to take pride in what they have and dispute who disagrees
<phillw> TeacherTomL: it is called choice. also known as Horses for Courses
<pedro3005> TeacherTomL, but different distros _can_ make a lot of difference
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: think of all those GM's and Fords that have the same engine but different bodies and how fond some folks are of one over another.
<phillw> TeacherTomL: within the ubuntu family there are different flavours
<TeacherTomL> So it is just a matter of what accesories you like best or what software and desktop you like in a single distribution.
<TeacherTomL> Yes, I am aware of Kubuntu, etc.
<pedro3005> There's also the question of the philosophy
<TeacherTomL> Philosophy?
<pedro3005> For instance, Gentoo in believing that you should configure everything or whatever :P
<pedro3005> TeacherTomL, many distros have their way of looking at Linux and how it should be used
<pedro3005> a sort of "philosophy", as it's called
<TeacherTomL> Ah... yes.  But I like that Ubuntu includes most of the stuff an experienced Windows user would recognize.
<phillw> TeacherTomL: Well, within the ubuntu family, there are specific versions for specific jobs; http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=61 has a quick run down on them (and I'm sure I've missed at least one of them out).
<TeacherTomL> Fedora has almost nothing installed.
<pedro3005> Yeah. But some people believe Linux should be pretty different from Windows and should not alter itself to cater their users
<TeacherTomL> Reading phillw.  Thanks for the link.
<pedro3005> Yes, and as phillw mentioned, some distros serve specific tasks
<pedro3005> Like backtrack, which is focused on security
<TeacherTomL> Alter itself?  Seems to me there are so many different distributions that there ceases to be a "standard" Linux.
<pedro3005> yes
<pedro3005> Linux in itself is just the kernel
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: Gnu/Linux as Richard Stallman would interject. :)
<TeacherTomL> You have cleared up a lot of issues for me.  Linux is like a puzzle piece with lots of different pieces you can add.
<TeacherTomL> Yes, I have read that too.  Gnu/Linux.
<phillw> TeacherTomL: just as ubuntu has a 'family' so does all of linux, and we all share the same heritage, no matter what; we all share the same kernel (engine)
<pedro3005> I've tried many distros and they're nice, easy, but I've never seen some big difference that makes me want to switch from ubuntu. And switching is just so much work :)
 * pedro3005 is lazy
<TeacherTomL> So why are there so many different ways to package a program.  YUM, DEB etc.
<TeacherTomL> So far I agree, pedro3005.
<pedro3005> Different people want different things, I suppose
<phillw> TeacherTomL: different ways to do the same thing. None is 'better' than the other, just a different way of getting a programme onto a system.
<pedro3005> TeacherTomL, some will prefer yum, some will prefer deb, or neither. The beauty in linux is its modularity, or how everything can be tinkered with and there are a million alternatives to anything you use
<TeacherTomL> Different bows on the same box?
<TeacherTomL> Back to reading for a while, but I will keep listening in if you don't mind.
<phillw> we are all human, some of us are white, black, brown, yellow; we speak different languages, have different cultures - we are all human, That is the world of Linux.
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: ill take care of the ban
<TeacherTomL> Reading just brings more questions....  Is there a Linux version of the word "Applett".
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: thanks!  its on nuboon2age_ i think
<duanedesign> it is
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: i took care of it in #ubuntu-beginners-team earlier today
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: stop doing malicious activity and you dont have to worry about being banned!
<duanedesign> sorry I did not take care of it in here as well nUboon2Age  :)
<seidos> TeacherTomL, maybe small app?  plugin maybe?
<TeacherTomL> Plunin?  I will try in.  "Addon" got me nothing.
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: :)  That a joke, right?  it was just that my client kept resetting while i was away and they set a temporary ban to stop the problem.
<collinp> Paultag temporarily banned you because you kept pinging out.
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: ;)
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: should be good to go nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> stlsaint: ;)
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: thanks much!
<TeacherTomL> "Plugin" got me some results.  Thanks seidos.
<stlsaint> duanedesign: conky colors W00T!!
<duanedesign> :)
<seidos> TeacherTomL, out of curiosity what are you looking for?
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: gnome has screenlets.  Of course there are still the java applets.  what kind of 'applets' did you have in mind?
<duanedesign> stlsaint: have you seen this. Have not tried it yet. http://sourceforge.net/projects/conkygui/
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: various things have 'widgets'  like i think the gnome panel does and i know kde does.
<TeacherTomL> Everything.  I am a teacher (really) and have been given a class teaching web server using Fedora.  I know nothing about web servers, nothing about Linux, but I have 2 months to study.  Learn as much as I can to teach my students as well as possible.  Funny, isn't it?
<stlsaint> hrm, before i look at link you wouldnt happen to be referring to conkywizard?
<TeacherTomL> You would think my dean would give me a class that I know something about.
<seidos> man, I still haven't figured out an easy way to put the contents of an entire vim file into the paste-buffer
<TeacherTomL> Maybe he is just testing me?
 * nUboon2Age loves guis   duanedesign.
<TeacherTomL> I will check "widgets" goo.  Thanks nUboon2Age.
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: i've been hearing increasingly good things about the user-friendliness of Fedora 13
<stlsaint> duanedesign: there is suppose to be something way better since its cli based and options alot of options and plugins
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: i haven't tried it yet so can't say for myself.
<duanedesign> TeacherTomL: http://www.nongnu.org/lpi-manuals/   this is a great resource for learning about linux
<TeacherTomL> Fedora is not bad, but seems very "stripped down" to me.  Perhaps that is why my dean has selected Fedora.
<duanedesign> TeacherTomL: Each manual is suitable to prepare candidates for the Linux Professional Institute  certification program
<TeacherTomL> Linux certification?  I need to learn about that.
<stlsaint> TeacherTomL: LPI!
<stlsaint> i will soon be there myself
<TeacherTomL> Is that an IRC chat room on this server?
<stlsaint> TeacherTomL: then im gonna take a pic of it and rub it in duanes eyes as he views my screenshot of it! :D
<duanedesign> stlsaint: lol
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: fedora is advanced some
<stlsaint> nUboon2Age: takes ALOT of post-install configuring for alot of things and it drove me crazy, when i get more personal time on it i will mess with it
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: keep in mind each flavor of linux may have some differences.  Such as Ubuntu now uses 'Upstart' as an alteration of the method described in those pages (what is it?  /etc/init/rc.d/?) to start up the system and load all the startup programs.
<TeacherTomL> I have lots  to learn.  Many very tiny pieces along with the larger ones to put together a distribution.
<duanedesign> TeacherTomL: the LPI manuals are fairly distro agnostic. They will give you a strong foundation.
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: me too.  i'm just a beginner.
<TeacherTomL> Are these documents open source?
<duanedesign> TeacherTomL: yes they are under the GNU free Document License http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html
<duanedesign> TeacherTomL: you can also get the files in OpenOffice.org Text Document format .sxw
<duanedesign> if you wanted to make handoouts
<duanedesign> stlsaint: you going for LPI certification?
<TeacherTomL> Thanks Duanedesign.  I will be reading for a while.
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: duanedesign: or maybe give URLs so students can get them and save the paper. :)
<stlsaint> duanedesign: filesystem check yea!!!
<duanedesign> stlsaint: i would love to.
<TeacherTomL> My school is anti-paper as I am.  Links and an overhead will have to do.
<stlsaint> duanedesign: why not?
<TeacherTomL> Budget, you know.
<duanedesign> stlsaint: maybe we can start a study group? Part of the new dev FG academy
<stlsaint> duanedesign: all you do is linux!!
<stlsaint> duanedesign: heck you should be the teacher
<stlsaint> duanedesign: WAIT...thats implemented already??!?!
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: what device do you use to project onto overhead from computer?
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: what's the 'new dev FG academy'?
<TeacherTomL> The school has an overhead projecter in most classrooms that hook up to the instructors computer.
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: stlsaint https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Academy
<duanedesign> there is one class so far
<stlsaint> duanedesign: oh i didnt know it was already in motion
<duanedesign> but a couple more in the works
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: if you know what the device is, it may be supported in Linux.
<stlsaint> heck im still waiting to make a screencast
<stlsaint> need an idea for one though
<TeacherTomL> Of course, I NEVER sit at the instructors computer.  A student sits there.  How can I expect my students to understand what I am saying if I can't direct the student at the instructors workstation.
<duanedesign> TeacherTomL: terriblly logical :)
<TeacherTomL> Works for me, and I can be sure that I am giving good directions to my students.
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: i hope it would be supported because it'd be tough and kinda ridiculous if it couldn't but these kinds of incompatibility things do happen. :/
<duanedesign> maybe terribly is the wrong adjective. 'smartly logical'
<duanedesign> making up words now :)
<TeacherTomL> I have been teaching computers for 25 years.  In the old days there were compatability problems with overheads.  But these days the overheads are much less fussy.
<duanedesign> TeacherTomL: yeah the one at our local library, that the LUG uses, works fine
 * stlsaint wishes he had a place/team to cal lug :(
<stlsaint> s/cal/call
<TeacherTomL> O.K.  I will bite.  What is a "LUG"?
<stlsaint> TeacherTomL: LUG == Linux User Group
<stlsaint> its like a loco...but its not
<stlsaint> :D
<TeacherTomL> Thanks.  I was thinking "Local User Group."
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: yes, but you'll need to make sure you have the device driver / support on Fedora.  Can't assume.
<stlsaint> night night folks
<TeacherTomL> Device driver for the overhead?  I don't think I need one, but I will be sure to check.  I have used an Ubuntu live CD to show you students Ubuntu with no problem.
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: i just added myself for studen in Python (although no instructor is listed yet).  nite stlsaint!
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: so in otherwords Ubuntu apparently had the right device drivers?  That's a good sign.  Still can't assume though.
<TeacherTomL> Now I am going to appear very inexperienced.  I see many of you including a user name with dos-puntos after their name.  Like this "TeacherTomL:".  I bet you don't type it.  How do you make it appear?
<nUboon2Age> tab autocompletion.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I don't think a projector needs a driver.  I think the video driver handles outputting video to the external video output
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: you type a letter or two of the name and hit tab.
<TeacherTomL> TeacherTomL,
<TeacherTomL> But I get a comma?
<TeacherTomL> nUboon2Age,
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: maybe your client puts in a comma instead of :
<TeacherTomL> nUboon2Age, Maybe if I add text?
<TeacherTomL> Got it.  My client.
<nUboon2Age> btw, if you didn't know it TeacherTomL, the (bash?) shell and many programs also support  tab autocompletion.
<TeacherTomL> 25 years at a computer keyboard and I feel like a nubie.
<nUboon2Age> shell autocompletion is wonderful TeacherTomL!
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: it makes those long paths so much easier.
<TeacherTomL> I have read the term "Bash".  Even looked it on Wikipedia.  Still not sure what a "Bash" is.
<nUboon2Age> Borne Again Shell
<nUboon2Age> Bourne
<TeacherTomL> Yes, I know that, but still.....
<nUboon2Age> there are many shells
<nUboon2Age> bash is only one
<TeacherTomL> Is a shell also a bash?
<nUboon2Age> bash is a particular shell program
<TeacherTomL> So, what is a shell?  I have been using sshd to get remote access.
<nUboon2Age> there are a number of them.  Bourne, Korn, C, etc.
<nUboon2Age> its a command line interface to work with the system
<TeacherTomL> Like a DOS prompt?
<nUboon2Age> the equiv in DOS has a name (can't remember) but the result is a DOS prompt yeah
<TeacherTomL> Is "Terminal" the Linux equivalent?
<nUboon2Age> Terminal is another name for a shell
<nUboon2Age> or can be anyway, depending on how the word is used.
<TeacherTomL> So is Bourne, Korn, C, etc other means of doing command line commands?
<nUboon2Age> bash is probably the most common default shell in Linux now.
<nUboon2Age> yes, you could say that.  a shell is the program that allows you to input (and get output) from the system on a 'command line'
<TeacherTomL> nUboon2Age, A good explination that I can understand.  Thanks.
<nUboon2Age> the different shells have slightly different styles of commands they use.
<nUboon2Age> some are considered better for direct user interaction, some better for shell scripts.  Its very much user preference.
<TeacherTomL> But there are a list of standard Linux commands much like a list of DOS commands, right?  They don't differ from distribution to distribution, do they?
<TeacherTomL> Like "ls" for "dir".
<nUboon2Age> yes, however the shell commands you'd use to invoke Linux commands or set variables, etc. are slightly different among different shells
<TeacherTomL> Hum....  Because the commands are imbeded in the shell?
<nUboon2Age> there are whole classes given just on one shell or another.
<nUboon2Age> i wouldn't say embedded.  Just invoked by the shell.
<nUboon2Age> system calls
<TeacherTomL> I should be aware of others, but stick with Bash?
<nUboon2Age> maybe system calls miht not be the right way to put it, but its close.
<TeacherTomL> I have been told I will like Bash better than DOS.  Is there a reason for that?
<nUboon2Age> i would stick with Bash for now, yes but as you say a little awareness/knowledge of the others would be good for someone teaching.
<TeacherTomL> nUb
<TeacherTomL> nUboon2Age, Thanks for the advice.
<nUboon2Age> i kinda liked DOS myself, but bash has more capability.
<TeacherTomL> Can you give me an example?
<phillw> TeacherTomL: a couple of links for you, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/User_Guide  abd http://www.fedoraguide.info/index.php?title=Main_Page
<phillw> /s/abd/and
<nUboon2Age> well probably not to the level of specificity that would help you, but in its scripting capability there are many more options you can use w/ bash than DOS gave.  Many more other programs it can call on too because of Linux tools.
<TeacherTomL> phillw, Thanks.  Bookmarked for future reference.
<nUboon2Age> like grep, sed and awk, etc.
<nUboon2Age> like more and less and many other programs that can pipe their inputs and outputs amongst themselves and the shells can take advantage of it.
<phillw> TeacherTomL: there is also an IRC channel (like this one) over at #fedora
<TeacherTomL> Thanks to all for your input.  Much friendlier than the Fedora groups I have been hanging out with.  No good deed goes unpunished.  I will be back.  Sleep well.
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: :)
<TeacherTomL> Fedora groups are stuck on themselves.  You guys are much friendlier and open to questions.
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: it may be due to the focus of Ubuntu on mass market appeal.
 * phillw I do reckon we are friendlier than other distro channels, that is also the comments from other people.
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: ubuntu folks are less into the geek macho thing.  new user oriented and user-friendly.
<TeacherTomL> I am wondering why my dean does not let me use Ubuntu instead of Fedora.  I think I will ask him and point out the differences in attitude between the Ubuntu groups and the Fedora groups.  I would prefer to have my students come HERE for assistance.
<TeacherTomL> Good night!
<nUboon2Age> ubuntu server is doing very well now in business, though redhat/fedora/CentOS is still ahead.
<pedro3005> night TeacherTomL
<nUboon2Age> TeacherTomL: night ;)
<nUboon2Age> seidos: interesting, i just had a sort of a reocurrence of the problem but it at least partially recovered on its own. hmmm...
 * phillw can we get back to bitching at eachother now the promotional video has finished :p
<nUboon2Age> seidos: first it flashed really dramatically about three or four times then it stopped (yeah!!!).  Now it allows me to click on the battery and get the extended info, though it still says its discharing.  Before i couldn't access the pull down menu.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: jostled again and flashing started again and not stopping.  Still can access Power Statistics though, unlike before.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: so it DID seem to make SOME difference.  The part that still seems to be broken is the sensing of AC power.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I have no idea what is causing it.  Do you think it's a problem with the kernel?  Or your hardware?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, what brand is your laptop again?
<Primera> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu desktop working correctly under VMWare Fusion?  Seems to not want to enable additional graphics effects etc.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: well i think my hardware is triggering it, but i think the kernel or something should handle it properly and isn't.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: Dell Inspiron 2200.  about 5 years old
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I don't know.  What kernel are you on?
<nUboon2Age> seidos: the flashing is *terrible*.  Makes it really just about unusable.  I can kinda ignore it for awhile, but it doesn't help me sell Ubuntu to anyone else.  embarassing and frustrating!
<seidos> nUboon2Age, yeah, ubuntu needs a happy marriage of hardware and software.  Maybe you should just not sell that particular Dell model.  Is it on the hcl?
<nUboon2Age> 2.6.32-22-generic seidos
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i can't remember.  do you have the url again?
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i always remember that since i can 'fix' it by rebooting there has to be some amount of software bug involved.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<seidos> nUboon2Age, oh, yeah.  that's probably true.  I was thinking your problem was just like mine.  hey, try booting with an earlier kernel.  You should have a couple installed to try.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: oh, i did try that the other day after you rec'd it.  but the results were the same.  i could try it again.
<nUboon2Age> the hcl gave it a 5.0 on 8.04. seidos
<seidos> nUboon2Age, no don't try it again.  it sounds like a problem with the marriage between the kernel and hardware, so I'm just trying to see if an older kernel might not have the problem.  I'm using 2.6.30 and it works good for me.  The newer kernels won't work at all on my laptop.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, do you have a flash drive?  or a blank cd?
<nUboon2Age> stopped flashing, but still discharging.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, that's in 8.04?
<nUboon2Age> seidos: oh, it started charging.  again i had your .plx program running.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: no i was saying that's what's happening right now on my machine.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, all the .plx program will do is warn you when your battery is low.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i do have a flash drive.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, ah.  well you can put 8.04 on your flash drive.  Boot from it, try it out.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: yes i do realize that it just warns you, but i don't think i've seen it recover like that apart from using your program.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: it seems like maybe the poking it does may get something working again.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, you might be making the error of thinking correlation is the same as causation.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: :) possible.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i haven't checked it thoroughly either, so it may recover on its own too.  but i haven't seen it yet and its not like i haven't watched it awhile.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, the only reason I recommended the perl script was to make sure you didn't bust your battery by draining it all the way too many times.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: yup, and i'm greatful for it.  like i say it may be doing even more than you created if for. ;)
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I doubt it.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, read the code.  open the .plx file in a text editor.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: problem is i've been having this other problem with USB where it doesn't mount properly.  i just tried my usb pendrive and its having that problem.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: oh, i did.  i already altered it a little. :)
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I've had that problem before.  Usually rebooting fixes it.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, cool.  paste the code, I'd be interested to read your changes.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: they're extremely minor.  i just put a 'heading' first before the numbers start streaming and alternated the numbers w/ the 'Charging'/Discharging.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: at least i had to figure out where your loop was and how that was working. :)
<seidos> nUboon2Age, oh right, I forgot about changing the numbers.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/W2RZuCzN
<nUboon2Age> okay, rebooting now...
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I like this line:  print "Please reboot now"; #added line
<nUboon2Age> :)
<seidos> but shouldn't it be "please charge now" or something?
<nUboon2Age> probably
<nUboon2Age> but in my case that's the way i get it to start charging again.
<nUboon2Age> i'm going to try booting off my usb pen and see what happens (i don't have 8.04 on there yet but it'll be a test).  going down now...
<nUboon2Age> seidos: ^^^
<ridin> ok
<ridin> i don't have the sound icon in my taskbar
<ridin> but i still have the mail, and mail and sound icon are supposed to come together when you add them
<nUboon2Age> seidos: well that was somewhat enlightening.  I tried LiveUSB Lucid, LiveUSB Lucid UNE and LiveUSB Kubuntu.  They all had the problem more or less.  Kubuntu was actually a little better, but still not right.  Hmm... since KDE doesn't use gpm that might point to the Kernel, eh?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I suppose.  I haven't used KDE very much.  I prefer gnome.  To double check you can type pkill -stop gnome-power-manager in a terminal.  But yeah, I think it's clear the problem isn't with gnome-power-manager.  But wait!  What if there is some kind of conflict between gpm and the kernel?  Possible?
<nUboon2Age> then there would also be some kind of conflict w/ whatever kde uses, yes?
<seidos> I don't know, there probably is no conflict.  I'm just blabbing.  I just don't like saying there's a problem with the kernel without being a kernel hacker.
<nUboon2Age> i'm downloading 8.04 now...
<seidos> good luck.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: wow that was way fast!
<nUboon2Age> seidos: almost done...
<nUboon2Age> seidos: rebooting ti try 8.04.4 now...
<nUboon2Age> seidos:  8.04.4 was kinda like kubuntu.  a little better, but not right.  I'm downloading (a non-Ubuntu based) PCLinuxOS Enlightenment now to try that.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, did it still have the bug?
<nUboon2Age> seidos: well sorta like Kubuntu it was constantly switching between AC on AC off.  Plus the flashing/pulsing bright/dim problem.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: another thing i might try is a different OS entirely.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, bleh.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: just to boot up and check.
<nUboon2Age> off the liveUSB that is.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, if I were you, I would just try different kernels.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i've got ReactOS LiveCD.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, what kernel does it come with?
<nUboon2Age> seidos: it's own.  its an NT clone.  I've got Snow Leopard, but its not a liveCD so i doubt that would work.  might try it though.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, ReactOS is an NT clone?  never heard of it.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: its still considered in Alpha quality-wise.  They've been plugging away at it since like 98
<nUboon2Age> seidos: but i saw YouTube videos of it and it didn't look terrible.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, is it open source?
<nUboon2Age> seidos: sure would be nice to have an m$ alternative for those stuck in WindozeWorld.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: yes.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, crazy.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i think most of the developers are from outside the US and they've labored under the shadow of big brother the whole way, but they've made progress.  This year they decided to use Wine instead of their own stuff they'd been working on, so it moved them down the road a piece.
<hobgoblin> seidos: from what I understand it runs wine all the time
<seidos> nUboon2Age, hobgoblin crazy.  first I've heard of it.  I think when I saw "reactOS" before I always thought it was another GNU/Linux distro
<hobgoblin> I've seen it on the forums is about all - not ever bothered to look though at it
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i've also got Ubuntu 6.06 i may try from LiveUSB.
<hobgoblin> if I wanted windows I'd buy it :)  what we need is hardware manufacturers to make their stuff work not an os that runs wine to run the stuff
<seidos> nUboon2Age, just try different kernels.  If you already entered a bug, that's all you can do, aside from trying to hack the kernel yourself.  I wouldn't try kernels below 2.6.30 if I were you, though.
<seidos> hobgoblin, an open source windows would be pretty nice.  But I see your point about wine.
<hobgoblin> :)
<nUboon2Age> seidos: well running different Ubuntus is one way i have to try different kernels (since i'm not that sophisticated yet about other ways to try other kernels.
<hobgoblin> seidos: personally I am pragmatic about the whole thing - I hate fanbois of any colour
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i figure that 6.06 and even earlier was around when the machine came out, so it might work.
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: I have old hardware and it all works
<hobgoblin> not that that helps :)
<nUboon2Age> this machine is from about 2005 hobgoblin, so i figure most any of the Ubuntus will probably work on it.
<hobgoblin> what problem have you got?
<nUboon2Age> Bug # 605290
<seidos> I have newish hardware and it doesn't all work
<nUboon2Age> Bug# 605290
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: got the real url not just the bug number - I'm too lazy to try typing it all out
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: shouldn't that retrieve the bug?  how come it didn't?
<nUboon2Age> sometimes it does.
<hobgoblin> seidos: sometimes being tight works out :) all 3 of my machines are fairly old
<nUboon2Age> ! Bug# 605290
<ubot2> Factoid 'Bug# 605290' not found
<seidos> hobgoblin, actually, I take it back, now that I'm using kernel 2.6.30 things are working pretty good.  My wireless doesn't drop when I resume from hibernate/suspend.  Though, I suspect power management is probably still flaky
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: nvm found it
<seidos> hobgoblin, what do you mean by "tight"?  thrifty?
<hobgoblin> yep :)
<hobgoblin> very thrifty :)
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: sometimes when i give a bug number the bots will retrieve the bug, but not that time. ???
<seidos> I am thrifty as well.  I actually regret buying this particular laptop, I probably could've got an older laptop with better support for ubuntu.  I gave my laptop a 3/5 on the hcl.
<hobgoblin> seidos: possibly I don't have hibernate - but I don't use it
<seidos> hobgoblin, do you have a laptop?
<hobgoblin> one machine stays on all the time, one is my daughter's and is on sp[oradically and this one boots while I make my first cup of tea
<hobgoblin> no laptops
<hobgoblin> if I Was buying one I would be very careful about what I bought
<seidos> yeah, laptops are not supported as ubiquitously apparently
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: I have seen your issue before I am sure
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: really!?!?  do tell
<hobgoblin> I would always ask people in here and on the forums
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: sorry - it's early and I've not had enough 'ine yet - I've seen you with your issue
<nUboon2Age> i searched a fair bit (not exhaustively) but so far hadn't run across others with it.  i hadn't posted it to the forums yet.  i'm suffering dearly with it. :(
<hobgoblin> I would post on the forum - if you get people saying they have the same thing send them to the bug to mark it as affects them and someone to confirm it
<nUboon2Age> seidos: hobgoblin: making a liveusb w/ PCLinuxOS now.  I put 6.06 on there too.  haven't done the ReactOS or other OS yet.
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: simple question here - I see you have an aftermarket power supply - have you tried another one?
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: i had the stock one but i had problems with it so replaced it and the battery at the same time.  I'm confident it is hw related to a degree but since i can reboot and 'fix' the problem i'm also confident it is software related as well.
<hobgoblin> hi there robbmunson
<robbmunson> morning =)
<pedro3005> hey robbmunson , hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> o/ pedro3005
<nUboon2Age> seidos: hobgoblin: that's one awesome multiboot liveUSB i've got.  its got 10.04, 10.04 UNE, 10.04 Kubuntu, 8.04, 6.06 and PCLinuxOS (latest whatever that is) on it. :)
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: seidos: okay rebooting to try out PCLinuxOS Enlightenment and 6.06 now...
<hobgoblin> I'd try the pclinuxos one first
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: will do
<seidos> I think he should be paying more attention to kernel version, and less to distro.
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> hardware can just be a nightmare ... I would say more likely to get a result froma different distro than a different version of the same one
<seidos> I think it depends.  different version of ubuntu have different kernels, but different version of ubuntu vs fedora might not, and it will be hard to keep track of the kernel versions, which is really what I think he wants to focus on.
<hobgoblin> but why focus on kernel versions - I'd just be wanting the thing to work
<seidos> because focusing on kernel version is the only hope for it to work, aside from kernel hacking.
<seidos> that's how I see it, anyway.
<seidos> it's either try different kernels, or wait for a developer to get his bug and work on it and fix it.
<hobgoblin> well what about situations where same kernel in ubuntu fails but same kernel in say fedora works ok
<seidos> example?
<hobgoblin> seidos:  not got one of the top of my head but you see them about the forum
<seidos> hobgoblin, I'm going to do a search, that is an interesting situation.
<seidos> hobgoblin, ubuntuforums.org?
<robbmunson> it has to do with the flags set in the compiled kernel....
<hobgoblin> mmmm - could be - though I look at a lot of linux forums
<robbmunson> (if its one given by the developers of said distros that is.)
<nUboon2Age> seidos: hobgoblin: PCLinuxOS, couldn't log on, cuz i didn't know the password, but at the log on i tried it and got similar behavior.  6.06 seemed to hang (didn't have the patience to wait around to know for sure).
<seidos> robbmunson, I was thinking how it's compiled might be it, but I've never compiled my own kernel, and have never seen compilation fix a problem.  I heard compiling your own firefox would make it faster though, I haven't tried though.
<seidos> I probably should
 * seidos downloads firefox source
<robbmunson> it was just a random thought, i mean it sounds extremely logical in my little brain.
<hobgoblin> :)
<nUboon2Age> i guess the guest password is "guest"
<seidos> well, maybe compiling firefox will shed some light on the situation.  I won't be compiling my own kernel anytime soon.
<seidos> I have a weird folder in my ~/programs folder
<seidos> it's called ##C, and I can't rm it or mv it
<seidos> when I change directories to it, it just goes to ~/
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: user guest password guest user root password root
<nUboon2Age> now putting EasyPeasy, FreeDos and Fedora13 on the LiveUSB.  Neither ReactOS nor Snow Leopard were supported by Multiboot so will skip for now...
<nUboon2Age> oh and deli too.
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: i'll try PCLinuxOS again w/ those passwords while i'm at it too...
<seidos> nUboon2Age, I still think a systematic test of as many kernels as you can get your hands on would be a better way to find a solution.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: how would i do that?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, well, you can check what kernels you have installed, by looking at the grub menu.
<nUboon2Age> 8.08 was different but still not working.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i only have two installed unfortunately
<seidos> nUboon2Age, then you can search for a how to on how to install the other kernels.  I installed 2.6.30 on jaunty, and it was like 3 steps.
<seidos> let me find that how to
<seidos> nUboon2Age, here is a how to I followed to get 2.6.30 on jaunty:  http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2009/08/2630-kernel-on-jaunty-jackalope.html
<hobgoblin> I'd certainly agree that a sytematic way of looking at this is needed
<swoody> heya hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> hi swoody
<swoody> hobgoblin: how's things going?
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty - yourself?
<swoody> hobgoblin: oh just starting to relax now, I just got home from work a couple mins ago
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: what graphics driver are you using - I wonder if the flickering screen is something different and you have more than one issue
<hobgoblin> swoody: cool :) I've not been up long and am just about awake now
<swoody> hobgoblin: ah, what time is it over there?
<hobgoblin> 9am
<swoody> ah, not bad. 6hrs ahead of me :P
<hobgoblin> :)
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: seidos: i'm starting w/ synaptics install of 32.23 (which is the one that gave me so much trouble before) and 32.24.  How do i change the order in grub to set which one is default?
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: how do i check the graphics driver again?
<hobgoblin> lspci
<seidos> hobgoblin, +2 on the graphics driver observation
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: I'd not muck about changing default - just make the menu visible and choose
<hobgoblin> seidos: I'm waking up lol
<nUboon2Age> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nUboon2Age> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nUboon2Age> hobgoblin: but afterwards i'll either have to uninstall or be stuck with the newest one as default, yes?
<seidos> I have integrated graphics, but it's a 960/965, and the newer kernels don't appear to work with it
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: one step at a time :)
<hobgoblin> there's a wiki page for grub2 that will show you how to do what you want
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: whole bunch of flcikering intel graphics threads - most appear to use vesa as the grpahics driver or adding a nomodeset options to the kernel - some adding of noapic
<hobgoblin> but I have to go now
<hobgoblin> back later
<seidos> I noticed firefox 3.6.8 is more responsive, but I didn't compile it.  I just downloaded a compiled binary apparently.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: hobgoblin: i'll try this and the other LiveUSBs now
<nUboon2Age> seidos: if that doesn't work i'll try some older kernels with the howto you provided (i saved it).
<nUboon2Age> rebooting now...
<seidos> good luck
<nUboon2Age> :/
<duanedesign> morning all
<xsaiddx> hello
<xsaiddx> anyone kno how to add lubuntu repo to my lubuntu ?
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: helo
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> tnx its done
<kosaidpo> im such real blind i didnt it see it its laready there
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: which repo
<duanedesign> is it this one?
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<kosaidpo> yehh
<kosaidpo> its already there i sjt didnt see it : )
<duanedesign> Lubuntu is nice, i like it
<duanedesign> xubuntu isnt as 'light' as it once might of been.
<kosaidpo> yehh
<kosaidpo> me too
<kosaidpo> and that kbuntu i didnt get it at all even its has a fancy look tho
<kosaidpo> but its too slow
<duanedesign> kosaidpo: yeah i wouldnt run kubuntuu on anything but a newer desktop
<kosaidpo> yeh true if not then you must be good at ptiente and waitin : D
<duanedesign> :)
<xsaiddx> hello guys
<xsaiddx> my home is mounted on mtab but not on fstab how can i fix this
<xsaiddx> tnx
<kosaidpo> hello
<kermiac> has anyone setup http://wouter.coekaerts.be/site/irssi/nicklist without using 'screen'?
<duanedesign>  kermiac hmm
<JoeMaverickSett> is it cool, using irssi, btw?
<kermiac> JoeMaverickSett: I like irssi, however I would like to be able to see who is in the channel so I don't try talking to someone who isn't there haha
<JoeMaverickSett> kermiac, lol!
<JoeMaverickSett> btw, which is the correct one to sort of show on the chat screen "/msg me ...." or "/msg ......" [.... refers to the message!]
<kermiac> hmmm... I can workaround it with http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/ls.pl
<kermiac> JoeMaverickSett: I'm not sure I understand what you mean mate
<JoeMaverickSett> kermiac, coz just now when i did /msg me .... i think it was sent to a person[not on the list] called *me*... lol
<JoeMaverickSett> i got it! /me to show msg [kinda like the status msg ones] and /msg nick ... to send msg....!! just realized how noob i'm in IRCs.
<kermiac> JoeMaverickSett: ah, that's what you mean :)
<JoeMaverickSett> kermiac, yup! see how noob i'm. =D
<kermiac> JoeMaverickSett: noone is born with this knowledge mate, we were all "noobs" at some stage ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> kermiac, eh! now i got the motivation! thanks! =D
<duanedesign> kermiac: i set up the nicklist once. But it was in screen
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, I'm only seeing instructions on how to do it using screen :(   I'm using znc, not screen. I found a way to workaround it though
<duanedesign> kermiac: do you use adv_windowlist ?
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, that plugin is great
<duanedesign> kermiac: yeah i forgot how much i like it until i tried to use a default install of irssi the other day
<paultag> kermiac: oy mate!
<paultag> hey duanedesign :D
<paultag> duanedesign: I just gave you an orangered
<duanedesign> heyo ptago
<paultag> yo yo
<kermiac> hey there paultag!
<paultag> kermiac: how does one greet another in true Austraian fasion ?
<kermiac> paultag: I'm not sure I should say that in an official ubuntu channel ;)
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> man, this is why I love having you on the team kermiac :)
<kermiac> aww shucks :)
<duanedesign> paultag: is an Orangred another word for message on rreddit?
<duanedesign> and what is an upboat?
<paultag> duanedesign: yeah because the envolope turns the color exactly between orange and red
<paultag> duanedesign: upvote == upboat
<duanedesign> aha
<paultag> == upgoat
<tdn> How do I disable gnome-key-ring?
<shpongle> tdn, that's simple
<shpongle> tdn, System > Preferences > Startup Applications.
<tdn> shpongle, thanks.
<paultag> shpongle: mind joining us over in #ubuntnu-beginner-team ?
<tdn> paultag, what is #ubuntnu-beginner-team?
<paultag> tdn: it's the team social channel :)
<shpongle> tdn, sure thing :)
 * shpongle is joining 
<tdn> paultag, ok.
<shpongle> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<shpongle> oops
<paultag> shpongle: /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<somethinginteres> I have my monitor cofigured through NVIDA X Server Settings so that I can use my TV as a second monitor (TwinView) but sometimes dialog boxes and programs start on the TV vs on the monitor which is primary. Any pointers?
<morri> hi
<morri> I have got a sony vaio of 2003 about, anyway , the usb sockets seem to be failing lately,
<morri> as they disconnect devices that are working perfectly every couple of minutes
<morri> I have an usb driven prtable harddrive on one and I don't think it is good for it if it is getting disconnected just like that
<hobgoblin> morri, not much to go on - I would open a terminal - wait for one to fail then run this dmesg |tail
<hobgoblin> morri - hopefully it would bring a bit more information - you can paste it to a pastebin and then bring the url here - paste.ubuntu.com
<morri> thanks I'll try that :)
<hobgoblin> welcome - always good to have as much info as possible
<morri> oh an dif I my ask a question on a different subject: currently I have turned the 'hibernate' or suspend option off because I found that after hibernation the computer the screen won't come back . when i restart the computer(rather rough way) it says something like screen settings could not be saved or sth like that.
<hobgoblin> I have seen a few of the same issues on the forum - unfortuantely I am about to wander off for a while - hopefully someone will see and respond
<morri> ok , the usb just plugged off again but I was too late to do the terminal entry as it has reactivated istef again
<hobgoblin> still run it
<morri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471526/
<hobgoblin> anyway I will be back later
<morri> cool
<hobgoblin> morri: try dmesg |tail -30
<hobgoblin> paste that one
<hobgoblin> back later
<morri> yeah ok .just need to find the beginning
<morri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471529/
<hobgoblin> morri: try dmesg |tail -40 see if we can catch the beginning of the fail
<hobgoblin> and really back later now :D
<morri> haha ok good :)
<morri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471531/
<uRock> Line 15 [ 3835.520551] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 25802657 may be what you are looking for in that, but I don't know how to troubleshoot it
<morri> i managed to catch it while it was off:
<morri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471532/
<uRock> morri, there may be someone in the #ubuntu irc that can help. There are some good minds in that channel, it is just a matter of getting their attention.
<morri> cool thanks I'll try
<hobgoblin> back
<hobgoblin> corrytonapple: funny to see you - I just replied to your thread
<morri> ok hobgoblin this is what it found when it was just unplugged
<morri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471536/
<morri> hi, I have got a problem with my USB socket. http://paste.ubuntu.com/471536/
<hobgoblin> morri: I would be thinking that there was something wrong with it - do you only have a linux box you can plug it into?
<hobgoblin> ie have to been able to verify other things  - changing cables, changing usb ports, changing machines
<somethinginteres> In the software updater, I seem to have a ghosted out item from a PPA   - never had this before
<morri> yes
<morri> and the laptop also kicks out other usb devices too though
<hobgoblin> somethinginteres: then it is not ready to be upgraded yet then - at least that is the normal explanation
<hobgoblin> morri: ok - so does the laptop only have ubuntu on it ?
<somethinginteres> hobgoblin: by 'ready' do you mean no update has been released for that component?
<morri> no actually it has windows too(or rather i am running wubi on windows as i neithe rhave usb boot up nor a working cd/dvd drive
<morri> it does seem to kick out stuff under windows too though as I can see that my usb wlan stick has to reconnect every now and then as well
<hobgoblin> somethinginteres: usually the update manager will tell you something about it - does it say something along the lines of blah ready for update and one held back
<morri> and I know that this is not from the wireless router side
<hobgoblin> morri - maybe worth checking that it does it with this drive as well in windows - could be dodgy usb sockets on the laptop
<hobgoblin> certainyl would appear to be hardware if it happens in both
<somethinginteres> hobgoblin: not that I can see just says 'system is up to date'
<hobgoblin> somethinginteres: close the update manager, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade
<hobgoblin> post the results to paste.ubuntu.com - name in box and hit paste - leet us have the new url
<somethinginteres> hobgoblin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/471542/
<hobgoblin> somethinginteres: The following packages have been kept back:    at some point it will be ready and it will not be greyed out
<somethinginteres> hobgoblin: no worries, thanks
<hobgoblin> welcome :)
<morri> I guess it is ready for a new laptop basically ;_; as usb is effed, and cd/dvd drive... *sugh*
<hobgoblin> morri: I'm not saying that is definitely the case, but failing in 2 OS's would tend to point a bad hardware somewhere
<hobgoblin> sorry I can;t be of more help
<morri> thanks for your help :)
<hobgoblin> welcome :)
<morri> do you know where in windows(xp) one had to test whether it is a bad one?
<stlsaint> morri: test what?
<morri> the usb socket
<stlsaint> hrm, i dont know of any default programs that do that aside from device manager
<stlsaint> morri: device manager can probably test your usb drives
<stlsaint> not sure, been some time since i touched admin stuff for xp ;)
<morri> yea although the device manager is always quite confusing, because it always talk of usb devices that I can't see..
<morri> anyway stlsaint, do you know how to check on the screen to my other problem which is posted earlier in the session:
<morri> currently I have turned the 'hibernate' or suspend option off because I found that after hibernation the computer the screen won't come back . when i restart the computer(rather rough way) it says something like screen settings could not be saved or sth like that.
<stlsaint> morri: have you removed all options in the power manager?
<hobgoblin> morri: sorry last win I used properly was a long time ago
<morri> I haven't removed the options I just put them on never
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<stlsaint> morri: yea thats what i meant
<stlsaint> morri: tbh past that im not sure
<morri> I did that because everytime i put it on stadn-by or it putiself on standby it started again( i can hear it from the fan moving again) but the screen was not awaking again
<stlsaint> morri: in xp?
<morri> and if I did a reboot(rather ungently via the power button as the shortcuts would work either) it says something like couldnt save screen settings or something like that
<morri> nop in ubuntu
<morri> wubi 10.4
<stlsaint> morri: can you give the exact error?
<morri> I don't know whether this may be a problem of it being wubi and not a real partioned one?
<morri> I havent got the error available ,but maybe theres a way of finding it in terminal?
<stlsaint> hrm, you could view your dmesg
<morri> it only shows in a notification window after it returned after reboot
<stlsaint> morri: view it in your logs
<morri> whats the exact line I have to give in ?
<stlsaint> look in /var/log/messages
<morri> ok noiw I only need to find that error message
<hobgoblin> see if it is simple with the terminal   ->   cat /var/log/messages |grep error
<morri> it fidns a lot of unhandles errors...
<morri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471552/
<morri> and this is my messgaes log for the past few days
<morri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471554/
<morri> anyway I need to go for dinner now I come back later
<morri> anybody find sth interesting?
<stlsaint> morri: that post is empty
<stlsaint> i see nothign but numbers on that paste
<morri> thatsb strange
<morri> i'll do a screenshot
<stlsaint> morri: a simple paste will be more efficient
<morri>   starngely enough it also only shows humbers on paste
<morri> but i can clearly see the log, anyway that reminds me on the error message which said that a document was blank? or something like that
<morri> maybe that has sth to do with it: ATAPI: MATSHITAUJ-810, C104, max UDMA/33 WARNING: ATAPI DMA disabled for reliability issues.  It can be enabled  WARNING: via pata_ali.atapi_dma modparam or corresponding sysfs node.
<morri> Jul 31 16:04:08 ubuntu kernel: [19651.763020] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready Jul 31 17:39:39 ubuntu kernel: imklog 4.2.0, log source = /proc/kmsg started. Jul 31 17:39:39 ubuntu rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="687" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] (re)start Jul 31 17:39:39 ubuntu rsyslogd: rsyslogd's groupid changed to 103 Jul 31 17:39:39 ubuntu rsyslogd: rsyslogd's userid changed t
<morri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471571/
<morri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471573/
<morri> #autism
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-01
<pcw> I have a boot problem; normal users have no access to soundcards and devices random daemons not starting up. can any1 help?
<seidos> pcw, the only thing I can think of, as a starting point, is maybe check the logs in /var/log
<pcw> seidos:where and what should i look for? I hav plowed through messages dmesg found nothing
<seidos> pcw, you can search syslog for the word "error".  Wait, you said that random daemons are not starting up?  Which daemons?
<pcw> apt-cacher-ng
<seidos> never heard of it
<pcw> some software that does caching of downloads from apt servers
<seidos> yeah, I don't have that process running currently.  What version of ubuntu are you running?
<pcw> lucid
<pcw> stock kernel and 35-12 doesnot work
<seidos> I'm running Jaunty with an updated kernel.
<seidos> 2.6.30, the newer kernels don't work for me either.
<pcw> at least 35-12 is finally giving me stable error
<seidos> did your system ever work?
<pcw> older kernels dont work for me sadly
<pcw> yes with stock worked 80% of the time
<Jason1> how do i find out all the packages that are currently installed?
<pcw> <Jason1>:dpkg-query -l
<seidos> pcw, I don't know.  I'm already out of ideas.
<pcw> seidos: 'amd64_edac: probe of 0000:00:18.2 failed with error -22'
<pcw> seen this?
<seidos> pcw, never
<seidos> pcw, I'm running 32 bit on 64 bit hardware.
<pcw> think i m gonna just give up on the ubu
<seidos> pcw, I don't know, maybe you can try running the daemons manually
<pcw> lucid just plain suck
<pcw> i can but i just dont want to
<pcw> i can fix every prob i have manually
<seidos> perhaps a script will fix the problem then
<pcw> yes it can
<pcw> problem is that there seems to be other deeper problems which i do not understand and wishes to figure out
<seidos> ubuntu isn't perfect.  lots of different hardware out there.
<pcw> sadly intrepid was working very well
<pcw> lucid is just a big fail
<seidos> or maybe ubuntu is perfect, but all the proprietary hardware isn't :|
<pcw> nope
<pcw> i hav got 3 mach
<pcw> all got various prob with ubu
<seidos> GNU/Linux?
<pcw> lucid to b exact
<pcw> all went well with intrepid
<pcw> ubu 9.10
<seidos> maybe lucid isn't the right distro for you.
<pcw> yup
<seidos> I don't use it
<pcw> killing now
<pcw> falling back
<pcw> thank you very much seidos
<seidos> good luck pcw
<Jason1> how can i find out what users are logged in ssh or otherwise to my server?
<seidos> Jason1, I think the command "users" might be what you're looking for.
<geirha> or w or who
<seidos> ah, who, I had forgotten about that
<seidos> w is nicest, haven't heard that before, thanks geirha
<stlsaint> 9.10 is NOT intrepid!
<phillw> 9.10 was Krazy Koala :p
<phillw> Karmic :-)
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: hello
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, hello! morning! (it's morning here!) =D
<Jason1> seidos:  thanks thats why Im in the beginners room!
<Jason1> Can someone explain to me what the purpose is of each user when they are created having their own group?
<chlorinator> Jason1, permissions
<chlorinator> so you can share files with people in a group without sharing them with others o a system or network
<stlsaint> chlorinator: why the name change?
<chlorinator> Just got out of the pool and now I smell of chlorine
<hobgoblin2> aye
<hobgoblin2> opps
<Jason1> i've just corrupted my passwd file by changing the numbers around.  Is there anyway I can tell from the prompt (wiuthout going to the passwd file) what my current userid # is?
<chlorinator> I shocked it this morning so the chlorine level is very high, but still in the safe zone
<chlorinator> eek
<chlorinator> if you are the admin, then you need to have 700
<geirha> echo $UID
<stlsaint> Jason1: enter id
<stlsaint> Jason1: command: id
<stlsaint> geirha: aye, your just a command library
<geirha> :)
<chlorinator> I just aced my Intro to UNIX/Linux class, yet I am lost with some of the permission stuff as far as administering it.
<stlsaint> uRock: where are you from and what class is this?
<uRock> Las Vegas, it was the basic Intro to UNIX/Linux class
<stlsaint> uRock: college?
<uRock> yep
<stlsaint> nice
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, you keep asking the questions i wanted to ask! =D
<uRock> It isn't for my degree, but I felt I could use it
 * JoeMaverickSett is too slow in typing compared to these IRC Pros.
<uRock> 4 people dropped the class because they couldn't handle it
<uRock> they said they were too used to windows
<JoeMaverickSett> uRock, you should have a student like me! ;)
<uRock> lol, I am still a student
<JoeMaverickSett> hehe =D
<uRock> the teacher is trying to get me into Linux+, but I have taken a disliking to COMPTIA
<JoeMaverickSett> why?
<Jason1> ok so i have seriously messed things up.  I can't save my passwd fie
<uRock> starting the first of 2011 new certificates have to be renewed every three years
<aveilleux> Jason1: What do you mean? Does sudo passwd fail?
<JoeMaverickSett> oh! i am planning to take COMPITA Linux+
<uRock> JoeMaverickSett, get certified before the end of the year, so you don't have to retake
<uRock> I could be wrong, it may be for A+ and Network+ only
<JoeMaverickSett> uRock, hhmm, alright, thanks for the info.
<uRock> JoeMaverickSett, http://www.comptia.org/certifications/listed/renewal.aspx
<uRock> I think they are only doing it for the money, not because technology is changing
<Jason1> aveillux: sudo passwd doesn't fail but I can't save
<aveilleux> Jason1: I guess I don't understand your problem, since you don't use a "save" command to exit passwd
<Jason1> ok...  ctrl O doesn't work in nano
<JoeMaverickSett> uRock, alright. taking a look at those.
<aveilleux> Jason1: Um no.
<aveilleux> Jason1: passwd is its own utility.
<Jason1> ive been editing the /etc/passwd file
<Jason1> i've messed up all the groups and passwords because I thought I could just delete the groups I didn't want to use.
<aveilleux> Jason1: Why?
<aveilleux> Jason1: That explains a lot.
<Jason1> because im a dumb newbie!
<paultag> Don't say that in here Jason1
<aveilleux> Jason1: Putting yourself down won't get you anywhere
<paultag> Jason1: no one is dumb. Newbie, perhaps, but this is how you learn.
<paultag> At least you are learning what /etc/passwd does
<JoeMaverickSett> Jason1, chill! people will help. as paultag said newbie,yes, but not dumb!
<stlsaint> uRock: yes that is why i am getting my certs this year ;)
<stlsaint> uRock: also it pertains to sec+ also :D
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, for which one would you be getting for?
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: all of them! :D
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: sec+, n+, A+ then continuing on...
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: $250 bucks per test :D
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, wohoho! i think you are *The Geek* =D go on mate!
<paultag> stlsaint: dude that's a lot of cash
<stlsaint> first i will get sec+ as it is the hardest, then n+
<paultag> stlsaint: is the US paying for it?
<stlsaint> paultag: im a baller! =D
<Jason1> ok so whats the solution  now... I can't get in as root because I turned off root login in ssh
<paultag> stlsaint: haha
<stlsaint> paultag: i make it rain on my education!! :D
<stlsaint> LOL
<paultag> Jason1: haha, awesome. Try rebooting, and going in through single user mode ( recovery mode )
<uRock> I am geting the Cisco CCNA and I think they now have a cert for PC troubleshooting and repair
<paultag> stlsaint: hahaha
<paultag> Jason1: that or ctrl + alt + f1 if it gets that far
 * JoeMaverickSett salutes stlsaint!
<aveilleux> Jason1: You don't need root in Ubuntu... sudo does it for you
<paultag> +1 aveilleux
<stlsaint> uRock: yep, when its all said and done i will have mcsa,mcse,then some VoIP, Cisco switch expert, amongst others
<JoeMaverickSett> make that +2, i never knew that! =D
<paultag> stlsaint: spend some of that on LDAP learnings
<stlsaint> paultag: i have you for that! :D
<paultag> stlsaint: stlsaint did I show you my new URL / Blog?
<stlsaint> paultag: i have a vps with openldap ramping up for kerberos! :D
<paultag> stlsaint: no way!!!
<paultag> stlsaint: is it working yet?
<stlsaint> paultag: yea i sent it in whub channel
<JoeMaverickSett> are you guys like trying to get all the certs for computer related things? =D
<stlsaint> paultag: i was reading your resume :D
<aveilleux> I wish I could afford that many certs
<paultag> stlsaint: whatcha think?
<Jason1> single user mode?  Im on 10.04 LTS server
<stlsaint> paultag: simple, niffty
<paultag> stlsaint: thanks :)
<uRock> The more you pay, the more you can earn
<paultag> Jason1: Oh shoot. Well that explains it
<stlsaint> aveilleux: well im in the army so i pay for it myself then they reimburse me ;)
<paultag> Jason1: Can you ssh as yourself?
 * JoeMaverickSett wished he was stlsaint! =P
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Thhhbt
<stlsaint> Jason1: are you using passwords or keys?
<Jason1> when I ssh as myself a different username actually appears
<stlsaint> aveilleux: aawww i love you too! :D
<uRock> can Jason1 use vi to alter the passwd file?
<paultag> Jason1: try using -l
<aveilleux> uRock: He was using nano
<paultag> Jason1: ssh server -l jason
<uRock> k
<stlsaint> uRock: thats not the issue
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: ;)
<stlsaint> Jason1: what command are you using to ssh in?
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint, how do you even study for all those? you must have lot's of space in your head! 500GB @7200RPM? =P
<uRock> stlsaint, for the ms certs, did you take classes or just read, practice, then test?
<Jason1> im using putty on a windows desktop to ssh in
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: hehe, naw i have the entire mcsa course that i took in college a few months back on my ipod
<uRock> with reititon everything starts to sink in
<stlsaint> uRock: ^^
<Jason1> vi is way to intense for me
<stlsaint> Jason1: what user?
<Jason1> right now Im in as myself
 * JoeMaverickSett got nothing to say about stlsaint!
<Jason1> id # 1002
<stlsaint> the army also paid for me to take the mcsa course :D
<paultag> woo
<uRock> gotta love VA
<stlsaint> uRock: YEP
<uRock> pays my bills when I am in school
<uRock> darn summer break
<stlsaint> Jason1: what does your prompt say for the user?
<Jason1> i get this error if I try to make changes HELP : loglevel(0-9) reBoot Crash terminate-all-tasks(E) memory-full-oom-kill(F) kill-all-t asks(I) thaw-filesystems(J) saK show-backtrace-all-active-cpus(L) show-memory-usage(M) nice-all-RT-t asks(N) show-registers(P) show-all-timers(Q) unRaw Sync show-task-states(T) Unmount show-blocked-tas
<paultag> dude hell yes
<Jason1> jason@myserver
<stlsaint> Jason1: does sudo -i command work?
<paultag> Jason1: do you have physical access to the machine?
<stlsaint> if anybody needs mcsa/sec+ notes let me know...i love to share from what the intructors gave me
<Jason1> not exactly physical access but I can get into it.
<paultag> stlsaint: thanks, I might :)
<stlsaint> Jason1: sudo -i
<stlsaint> Jason1: does that work?
<paultag> Jason1: is it a virtual machine?
<Jason1> sudo: unknown uid: 1002
<Jason1> yes
<paultag> haha w00t, called it
<stlsaint> paultag: genious showoff :P
<paultag> Jason1: OK. So, let's hack into this biznatch, as the kids today like to say
<stlsaint> Jason1: does su work?
<paultag> Jason1: so that HELP error is if you try and ssh in?
<paultag> Jason1: or are you already on the box
<paultag> Jason1: do you know the root password?
<Jason1> im already nano on passwd
 * stlsaint fades to background.....
<paultag> Jason1: well that file is fucked anyway, I'm guessing
<stlsaint> lol
<paultag> stlsaint: naw, take point
<Jason1> I do know the root passwd but don't i need to enable it in the sshd_config?
<stlsaint> paultag: fsck() no
<paultag> stlsaint: I'll watch, I need to clean the kitch :)
<paultag> Jason1: try ctrl + x, n, sudo -
<aveilleux> Jason1: SSH is something else. No
<stlsaint> paultag: NO...i dont know what you were going to do
<paultag> stlsaint: >:)
<paultag> wait
<paultag> Jason1: su -
<aveilleux> Jason1: You /can/ enable root in Ubuntu, but there's really no need
<paultag> Jason1: not sudo, sudo won't work because of the passwords
<paultag> Jason1: that will be the root pw, not user local pw
<paultag> Jason1: you should be able to gainroot if you know it
<aveilleux> paultag, Jason1: to get root in Ubuntu (if sudo -i is unsuccessful) you can sudo su
<paultag> aveilleux: sudo will fail, the sudo'ers group is blasted if it failed
<aveilleux> paultag, Jason1: That way you don't actually enable the root account
<paultag> aveilleux: I think he already has it enabled
<aveilleux> paultag: D8
<paultag> yeah
<Jason1> im at my prompt.  What do I need to do again?  Im not following
<paultag> Jason1: su -
<paultag> Jason1: that will be your root password
<Jason1> su: Cannot determine your user name.
<paultag> Jason1: if you did not enable the root account, you might be fscked.
<paultag> Oh shucks
<paultag> Jason1: su -m root
<stlsaint> oh noes
<Jason1> same: su: Cannot determine your user name.
<paultag> Gah.
<paultag> Jason1: do you have gcc installed?
<Jason1> don't know what it is so probbaly not
<paultag> Jason1: OK, I'd use this time to get all data off that machine and re-install
<Jason1> I can get in as another user who has sudo.  I can try that.
<stlsaint> it maybe on a default server install
<paultag> Jason1: It's OK. It might be blasted as well, if you lost sudoers group it should not work
<stlsaint> Jason1: oh heck yea get in that way
<stlsaint> oh
<stlsaint> thats true
<paultag> but try
<paultag> stlsaint: could be spot on
<Jason1> im in as root as another user!  whewww!
<paultag> wooo!!
<stlsaint> sweet
<paultag> Jason1: congrats :)
<paultag> stlsaint: you rock :)
<Jason1> (didn't like the reinstall option)
<paultag> stlsaint: +1 paultag point
<paultag> Jason1: why is that?
<stlsaint> W00T!!
<paultag> Jason1: I've reinstalled more times then I can count :)
<Jason1> i already have clients running on the system
<stlsaint> pfft, i just reinstalled yesterday :D
<paultag> Jason1: oh shucks
<stlsaint> Jason1: aye, fix that sudoers group man
<paultag> Jason1: are they getting to it by IP or CNAME ?
<Jason1> im way out ahead of myself at the moment trying to catch up!
 * stlsaint loves conky
<Jason1> dns manager points them to their folder with virtual host
<paultag> Jason1: you could bring up another Vitural Server, install it, then rysnc the data on the two
<stlsaint> Jason1: can you fix your groups with this root user?
<paultag> Jason1: then switch the CNAME for the domain, and then bring down the first after two hours or so
<paultag> because that login file is fscked up from the looks of it
<stlsaint> paultag: they are logged on as root right now
<stlsaint> Jason1: right?? ^
<aveilleux> For the room: http://www.zazzle.com/root_access_tshirt-235683678517126274  (I know the syntax is a little off, but I had to dumb it down a little)
<drubin> Moral of the story *never* *ever* edit /etc/passwd manually.
<paultag> _+1 aveilleux
<paultag> +10000000 drubin
<Jason1> i can probably fix the users im not sure.  Im using a virtual terminal at the moment, rather than actually ssh into the system
<Jason1> lesson learned
<paultag> Jason1: yup. That's all that counts
<paultag> Jason1: consider a re-wipe
<paultag> Jason1: you might have lost a lot of groups etc
<stlsaint> aveilleux: 35 bucks for that!?!? ROBBERY!! :P
<Jason1> well there were 3 uers I edited and 3 groups i deleted.  Can I put them back in from the prompt?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: It's the lowest price I could set D:
<drubin> Jason1: Learning is more important then any thing else :)
<stlsaint> aveilleux: oh
<paultag> drubin: did you see my new domain?
<paultag> Jason1: not without knowing what they were
<paultag> Jason1: you don't take notes, perchance?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Inverted colors is something in the range of $20
<drubin> paultag: I even viewed it. you mades me enables javascripts ;)
<Jason1> well I do know what they were.  They were friends login ids.
<paultag> drubin: hahahaha
 * uRock The best way to learn is the hard way.
<paultag> drubin: suck it up, it's 2010
<Jason1> true!
<aveilleux> paultag +1
<drubin> paultag: Hey never been rickrolled or any thing with my anti javascript policies :)
<aveilleux> drubin: None of the rickrolls work on Opera ;)
 * drubin views page source before enabling javascripts
<Jason1> i know all the id numbers and the reality is I can do without all of them if we can just get mine working.  my id # is 2002
<paultag> drubin: haha
<drubin> omw 3:30am and next doors alarm is going off ;/
<Jason1> so is it possible to repair the passwd file using command prompts instead of editing the file?
<drubin> Jason1: Repair possibly not.
<uRock> lol, I just watched my neighbor's kids kill a bouncing room and it was only up for 30 minutes
<stlsaint> lol
<drubin> Jason1: If you have broken your passwd file I would suggest a reinstall.
<stlsaint> Jason1: aye
<aveilleux> I concur with drubin and stlsaint
<Jason1> even though Im root at the moment?
<drubin> Jason1: unless you know *excatly* what changed
<Jason1> I believe I do.
<drubin> Jason1: Next leasson is backup and restores ;-p
<uRock> Jason1, back it up before making changes in the future
<Jason1> haha
<aveilleux> Jason1: *.old will save your life
<Jason1> if I can delete the two users and edit me from id 1003 to 1002 that should be all i need
<aveilleux> Jason1: sudo cp corg.conf xorg.conf.old has saved my butt so many times
<Jason1> (this is called denial phase)
<uRock> lool
<uRock> lol
<Jason1> but seriously, your saying its not possible even though I know the users and groups i edited?
<aveilleux> Jason1: It's possible, but very difficult
<drubin> Jason1: the way linux internally stores UIDs might be different
<Jason1> or if I delete all the applicable users and just create a new one for myself
<Jason1> ?
<Jason1> (from root)
<drubin> Jason1: You could try that but you might have issues later on.
<drubin> Jason1: So like we all said make backups.
<drubin> Jason1: but yes you can try it only after you have backups :) if it doesn't work reinstall with backups
<drubin> any how I need to get going.
<Jason1> ok.. im ready for the lesson on backups now!
<aveilleux> Jason1: Before doing anything to a system file, sudo cp XX XX.old
<aveilleux> Jason1: Where XX is the name of the file
<Jason1> ok
<paultag> hey drubin, got a few secs?
<paultag> drubin: I need some py help :)
<Jason1> ok so how do I get the backups to put back later.  FTP?
<Jason1> i can't get on
<paultag> Jason1: use rsync with a failover server if it's production
<aveilleux> Jason1: What? Just sudo mv XX.old XX
<aveilleux> That'll overwite the broken copy with the backup
<aveilleux> Just leave it in the same dir
<Jason1> what is rsync?
<paultag> Jason1: it will let you sync two directories over the network
<paultag> Jason1: so sync mirror two installs, and then switch over the DNS entry
<paultag> Jason1: I do this all the time in the datacenter I manage
<paultag> old hardware upgrades etc
<Jason1> ah..  ok..  RIght now I only have the one server and it is taking up everything on the virtual host
<paultag> Jason1: but it's virtual
<paultag> add another vmachine
<paultag> or do you not have ownership of the server?
<Jason1> im using linnode
<Jason1> I can reduce the size of the current install and then create a second if thats what your getting at, since right now it fills up all of my alloted space
<paultag> Ah, no, can't do that with linode
<paultag> Jason1: might be able to do that
<pleia2> can only have one running at a time, so you'd have to sync via an intermediary
<paultag> +1 pleia2
<paultag> and that also entails downtime
<Jason1> so i need to setup 3?
<Jason1> my brain is fried at this point!
<stlsaint> Jason1: do you have another machine you can use?
<stlsaint> Jason1: to maybe use for syncing?
<Jason1> when you say machine what do you mean?
<stlsaint> computer
<Jason1> im sitting at my desktop. Its a windows platform.  there is the server itself which is on linnode
<stlsaint> hrm
<stlsaint> shucks
<Jason1> linnode will allow me to reduce the size of the current install.  I could cut it in half.
<Jason1> then I would be able to setup a second install.  I just don't know how to get the files back and forth between the two.
<stlsaint> Jason1: can you ssh into that server using a form of gui?
<Jason1> the second (to be the newly created one)???
<stlsaint> no,
<stlsaint> Jason1: like in linux you can connect to the server using nautilus
<stlsaint> Jason1: is there something in windows that you have to do that?
<Jason1> yes its called puTTY.  I use that to SSH into the server
<Jason1> that opens up my shell
<paultag> try WinSCP
<Jason1> i have winSCP as well for ftp
<paultag> Jason1: that's SFTP
<paultag> Jason1: it's FTP over SSH
<Jason1> ok
<paultag> ( a.k.a. scp )
<paultag> stlsaint: he can get data thru the pipe :)
<Jason1> winSCP doesn't work because I can't login
<stlsaint> Jason1: pull that data from your sever to your windows system
<stlsaint> Jason1: reformat then put back
<paultag> Jason1: if you can putty you should be able to login
<paultag> Jason1: it uses ssh to xfer, so if you can ssh in, you can scp over
<Jason1> i can't get into the server right now with winSCP
<paultag> Jason1: how do you get in via PuTTY ?
<stlsaint> Jason1: you can winscp but you can ssh??
<Jason1> i can ssh but not winscp
<stlsaint> :|
<paultag> Jason1: just *try* for me, I know how this works on a low level
<Jason1> oh wait..  actually..  Ive nbever closed my session because I didn't want that to be gameover
<stlsaint> Jason1: yes please try it
<Jason1> server refuses key
<stlsaint> Jason1: your going through same port correct?
<paultag> Jason1: does it not fall back on pw auth?
<Jason1> i have it turned off in sshd_config
<paultag> Jason1: swap that over while you are root
<stlsaint> Jason1: +1 on paultag's suggestion since you are having issues with keys atm
<JoeMaverickSett> QUESTION: "if i want to apply for Seeking Mentor in here:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuYouth/Structure. i just go edit the page, right?"
<paultag> Jason1: I don't know why you are asking in here :)
<paultag> not you Jason1
<paultag> Jason1: you have a real issue
<paultag> you JoeMaverickSett :)
<paultag> darn tab complete
<JoeMaverickSett> paultag, failed! =D
<JoeMaverickSett> it seems to be the only way anyways! :)
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: I'd ask in #Ubuntu-youth
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: no one in here is qualified to answer that besides zkriesse
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: so I'd ask him in that team's channel
<JoeMaverickSett> alright paultag. won't disturb you no more.
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: you're not disturbing, just trying to route you somewhere to get an answer
 * JoeMaverickSett goes off to #ubuntu-youth
<JoeMaverickSett> paultag, hehe! i've re-routed! ;)
<paultag> :)
<Jason1> what comnand will let me read a file without editing?
<stlsaint> Jason1: cat
<paultag> Jason1: cat
<paultag> <3 stlsaint
<Jason1> thx
<stlsaint> paultag: cat <file>
<paultag> Jason1: if it's long, less
<paultag> stlsaint: less <file>
<paultag> stlsaint: boom. headshot
<stlsaint> fsck()
<uRock> or more
<uRock> "more"
<paultag> uRock: less is more
<paultag> uRock: :P
<uRock> si
<paultag> uRock: if it's long you can't go back up with more, so that always gives me sadsies
<Jason1> whatd the modifier to view it page by page?
<uRock> does less do the same thing?
<paultag> Jason1: | less, or less <file>
<stlsaint> brb
 * uRock Going where I have never gone before. Installing Arch in VBox.
<paultag> uRock: those arch guys are amazing
<paultag> uRock: They have my utmost respect
<Jason1> permit root login is YES password authentication is yes
<paultag> uRock: they've done some really cool stuff with the distro, and it's cool seeing what they come up with
<Jason1> I can't get in though via winSCP with my password
<Jason1> (for root)
<paultag> Jason1: do you know the root password?
<Jason1> yes
<paultag> Jason1: did you set it manually?
<Jason1> yes
<uRock> I am sure to break it, lol
<paultag> OK
<paultag> Jason1: try PuTTY with root
<paultag> Jason1: does that work?
<paultag> Jason1: avoid using a PK
<paultag> uRock: we all do at one point or another
<Jason1> im in without the password because of the key..
<paultag> uRock: as my 7th grade english teacher told me "Fail with dignity"
<paultag> Jason1: Try removing the key
<paultag> Jason1: Just try a raw ssh login
<paultag> Jason1: if that does not work that needs to be addressed
<paultag> uRock: I tried installing arch the other day
<paultag> uRock: the kernel is the same as 10.04's, bad news for paultag :(
<Jason1> access denied even though im entering the correct passwrod
<paultag> Jason1: then you have a bigger issue to address ;)
<uRock> that bites
<uRock> I haven't had any problems with it, yet
<paultag> Jason1: can you still login as you?
<paultag> Jason1: if so, either the root pw is wrong or remote logins are disabled
<Jason1> where is the setting for remote login?
<paultag> Jason1: in the global ssh config
<paultag>  /etc/ssh/ssh_config I think
<paultag> or something
<paultag> might be PAM
<paultag> I've never had to enable root ( for good reason )
<IdleOne> why would anyone want to enable root
<IdleOne> root is over rated
<paultag> IdleOne: +1
<paultag> IdleOne: I'm with you, friend
<paultag> IdleOne: also, how are ya?
<IdleOne> Doing ok here and you ?
<paultag> IdleOne: I'm well. Got my new blog and domain all set :D
<IdleOne> cool
 * IdleOne is watching Rocky
<paultag> haha wich one IdleOne ?
<IdleOne> the first one
<Jason1> looked and didn't see anything I can winSCP with a key at the moment into root
<paultag> Jason1: make a tarball with the stuff you need to backup
<IdleOne> paultag: I have seen it a gazabaillionmillion times
<paultag> Jason1: then chown it to the user you can scp with
<paultag> Jason1: then send dump the archive back
<paultag> IdleOne: haha aye
<IdleOne> you know what I haven't seen in a long time, Scarface!
<paultag> Hahaha, aye!!!! Me neither!
<paultag> God, I used to love that movie
<paultag> same with Top Gun
<IdleOne> lol such a stupid movie but I love it too lol
<paultag> hell yeah IdleOne
<seidos> I recently watched Devil's Advocate and Dark Knight Returns.
<paultag> Oh noesss
<paultag> Never seen Devil's Advocate, but the Dark Knight Returns rocks my socks
<IdleOne> Devil's advocate is ehh
<Jason1> im root in winSCP at the moment so I don't think I need to chown
<Jason1> ?
<IdleOne> not a classic
<seidos> I was in my car the other day, and came up with an answer to why Joker's question "Why so serious?"
<paultag> Jason1: oh, then you can copy over. Get to backing up!
<paultag> seidos: hahaha, oh?
<paultag> IdleOne: Too bad :(
<Jason1> already started
<IdleOne> seidos has me curious to this answer
<seidos> answer: because life can suck.
<IdleOne> haha
<seidos> but that just made me ask "why so happy?"
<seidos> that one was a little trickier.  Especially for the Joker.  You can't say because life is good.  I think the answer is because "boy's don't cry"
<Jason1> id like to make my srv file a tarball.  whats the best way to do that?
<IdleOne> If someone with a face like the Joker asks you "Why so serious?" the answer should be "Wouldn't you be serious if someone like you asked you that?"
<seidos> Jason1,  ermmm tar -xvvf file.tar file.srv
<paultag> Jason1: tar -zcvf
<paultag> +1 seidos
<seidos> ah, dang it, I'm wrong
<seidos> I did x, that's extract
<seidos> Jason1, don't listen to me, listen to paultag,  or better yet, man tar
<seidos> I always have to type man tar because i forget the syntax
<seidos> +2 paultag
<paultag> :)
<seidos> IdleOne, good point.  Especially if he's carrying that full auto glock or whatever it was.
<duanedesign> seidos: i have a function you can add to your bashrc where you just type ex to extract archives
<seidos> duanedesign, do you use it?
<stlsaint> duanedesign: of course you would! pffty
<stlsaint> duanedesign: whats the difference between your function and a alias?
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471687/
<duanedesign> just add that to your .bashrc
<IdleOne> alias ex='tar -xvvf'
<IdleOne> then ex file.tar in terminal
<stlsaint> IdleOne: your gonna need a bit more than that my friend :D
<IdleOne> probably
<stlsaint> hehe, its cool
<duanedesign> IdleOne: yes that would work. But the function determines the extension then uses the appropriatte command
<Jason1> im at the top level.  I want to tar the whole srv file
<duanedesign> pretty neat
<Jason1>   tar -zcvf /srv
<Jason1> isn't working
<stlsaint> Jason1: cause your trying to tar a dirctory
<IdleOne> Jason1: full path
<IdleOne> never mind me
<IdleOne> I know nothing about all this computer stuffs
<seidos> don't you also need to specify the name of the tar file?
<IdleOne> :)
<stlsaint> yes
<stlsaint> Jason1: the syntax is: tar -zcvf file.tar file.<whatever>
<Jason1> but it can only be a file, not a directory?
<stlsaint> Jason1: as suggested earlier you should read the tar manual
<IdleOne> duanedesign: thanks for the ex function
<Jason1> yes I have been looking at it.  Im still trying to process them as they have been difficult for me to follow.
<stlsaint> IdleOne: where you from?
<IdleOne> Montreal Canada
<stlsaint> oh ok
<seidos> Jason1, there are some syntax examples near the end of the file.
<paultag> IdleOne: I've been there once
<duanedesign> IdleOne: it is one of my favorites.
<IdleOne> for UDS
<IdleOne> paultag: ^^
<paultag> IdleOne: nope :) -- tourist
<IdleOne> ahh cool
<paultag> IdleOne: wish it was for UDS :)
<Jason1> there are.  but  it doesn't actually say anywhere that you can't use it on a folder
<stlsaint> Jason1: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-compress-a-whole-linux-or-unix-directory/
<IdleOne> paultag: 11.10 is going to be in Belgium right?
<stlsaint> Jason1: that help?
<Jason1> well that was easy  i had the folder and name swapped!
<paultag> IdleOne: this past one 10.04 was belgium, I thought
<IdleOne> hmm
<stlsaint> What average user can afford to just up and go way the hell to belgium!!?!!?!?
<stlsaint> makes me mad!!
<paultag> IdleOne: yeah -- brussels
<IdleOne> I am going to try to go to that one
<paultag> IdleOne: Hurm, might need a time machine
<paultag> IdleOne: 11.10 I don't think is planned yet, but I could be wrong
<paultag> IdleOne: 10.10 is in FL
<paultag> ( USA )
<IdleOne> oh so 11.04 is Belgium
<stlsaint> W00T!!
<IdleOne> I can't go to Florida
<IdleOne> :(
<paultag> IdleOne: is it?
<paultag> IdleOne: why not?
<stlsaint> IdleOne: and i cant go to belgium so hhmmm! :P
<IdleOne> last time I was there I beat up Mickey and now I am not welcome
<IdleOne> lol
<paultag> IdleOne: I can tell I already like you
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> actually it's because of immigration reasons
<IdleOne> which I am working on getting fixed
<paultag> Ah
<stlsaint> IdleOne: can you go to arizona?
<IdleOne> but yeah FLA is out
<paultag> HahahA!!
<stlsaint> paultag: ;)
<IdleOne> stlsaint: I know a few ppl who can get me into Arizona
<paultag> stlsaint: darn rednecks
<IdleOne> you got 10G?
<paultag> stlsaint: I feel bad you have to live with 'em
<stlsaint> LOL...nope your on your own buddy!
<IdleOne> haha
<stlsaint> paultag: hehe
<IdleOne> Well in any case, Florida is out for now
<paultag> aye
<IdleOne> Belgium I think would be a blast. I speak French fluently
<paultag> Oh wow
<paultag> I want one in Germany
<paultag> IdleOne: of course, Canada, duh
 * paultag dur
<IdleOne> Majority of Canadians don't speak French
<paultag> That shocks me
<paultag> French-Canadian, it's what I think of when I think Canada
<paultag> that and "Eh?"
<IdleOne> Quebec and a few small towns near Winnipeg, New Brunswick there are pockets of French speakers also
<paultag> Anywho, I wana go to Germany for a UDS
<paultag> I'd love to sharpen up on my German
<IdleOne> never liked the German language
<IdleOne> to rough
<paultag> Bah
 * IdleOne speaks French, Italian and Spanish
<paultag> English is a Germanic language
 * IdleOne is a lover :P
<paultag> German is a romantic language
<IdleOne> hahaha
<paultag> ICHKK LIEBIE DICCHHHH
<IdleOne> remember the CoC!
<IdleOne> lol
<paultag> Hahaha, That means "I love you"
<paultag> spelled how it sounds
<paultag> IdleOne: ^
<IdleOne> German is not known for it's romance
<paultag> you've clearly never seen a picture of a German chick
<paultag> :P
<paultag> *cough* anyway
<IdleOne> I didn't say nothing about the people in germany
<IdleOne> just the language
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> Rocky and Apollo are about to beat each other up
 * IdleOne will be back :P
<paultag> Hells yes
<stlsaint> hey any of you smart people know why when a broswer window is opened it also opens up 4 TCP connections?
<zkriesse> Nada...
<zkriesse> what browser?
<stlsaint> chrome
<paultag> yeah stlsaint
<zkriesse> Hmm
<paultag> stlsaint: it's called pipelining
<zkriesse> paultag: What's that?
<paultag> stlsaint: it does more then one request on more then one session to load things in parralell
<stlsaint> im not following ya
 * stlsaint is gonna take b12 injections to lower my headaches! :D
<paultag> zkriesse: OK, so network transmission protocols cap how much you can throw down one pipe. Since you can't send more through the pipe, get more pipes
<paultag> stlsaint: :)
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> So it'll open more pipes
<paultag> zkriesse: so when you load page.html, and it has img1, img2 and img3
<seidos> so pipelining is done to increase bandwidth?
<paultag> zkriesse: it will load page.html, and load images on different pipes
<paultag> seidos: through-put
<stlsaint> ooooohhhhhh
 * seidos looks up through-put
<paultag> seidos: throughput is how it's usually spelled
<stlsaint> yea when i load google it opens 4 connections
<paultag> seidos: but it looks scarry, so I break it apart
<paultag> seidos: makes sense :)
<paultag> seidos: it also keeps them active via a persistant HTML protocol
<paultag> you stlsaint
<paultag> not you seidos sorry
<paultag> stlsaint: so that it does not have to establish every time it does an AJAX call
<paultag> ( which is most of the time with google )
<seidos> ah, essentially synonymous to digital bandwidth consumption
<paultag> seidos: yeah, it's how well you can use the bandwidth
<stlsaint> paultag: crap, facebook opens 15 connections
<paultag> stlsaint: yup, sounds right
<stlsaint> paultag: i gotcha, thanks for that quick lesson, i can stop bugging out now :D
<paultag> stlsaint: sure thing
<stlsaint> l8er folks
<paultag> l8r sk8r
<robbmunson> facebook opens up 15 connections? that doesnt sound right......
<robbmunson> oh well....
<seidos> does firefox use pipelining?
<paultag> robbmunson: yeah it does :)
<paultag> seidos: yeah
<paultag> seidos: check in about:config for under the hood
<paultag> robbmunson: it has to do about that much activly for AJAX
<paultag> robbmunson: and one pipe per persistant ajax wait
<paultag> sounds good to me
<seidos> it looks like pipelining is set to false
<paultag> seidos: humm, it might just enable pipes for JS only and not do that with image loading
<paultag> seidos: set it to true and cap it at 15 or so
<seidos> all right, done
<paultag> :)
<seidos> man, I should've majored in computer science, there is no way I'm going to learn all this stuff
<zkriesse> hello nomnex
<IdleOne> paultag: turns out Rocky lost the fight
<paultag> IdleOne: haha, oh noes
<paultag> seidos: :P
<IdleOne> Rocky 2 is next, will see what happens :)
<paultag> Report back!
<IdleOne> will do. I might have to blog about this
<Jason1> paultag: thanks for all your help!
<paultag> Jason1: sure :)
<paultag> Jason1: best of luck restoring!
<Jason1> Im uploading back to a clean server now
<paultag> :D
<Jason1> does this look correct??   tar -xvf /srv srv.tar.gz
<Jason1> that will unpack the file into the /srv directory?
<bodhizazen> Jason1, you need -C to specify a directory to unpack
<Jason1> tar -xvfC /srv srv.tar.gz  ?
<bodhizazen> tar xvf -C /srv srv.tar.gz
<paultag> Jason1: tar -zxvf -C /srv ..
<paultag> hey bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> yes, see man tar
<bodhizazen> paultag, you are too slow
<bodhizazen> Just finished dinner - Thai food - Pumpkin and coconut curry w/ tofu - yum yum
<paultag> bodhizazen: woo! :)
<bodhizazen> Tomorrow - Skiing
<Jason1> what part of the world?
<bodhizazen> Mt Hood - Oregon
<bodhizazen> This internet connection sucks
<bodhizazen> http://www.timberlinelodge.com/
<bodhizazen> wb pedro3005
<pedro3005> hello bodhizazen
<robbmunson> wellllll hellooooooooooo there bodhi =D
<Jason1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now  ???
<paultag> Jason1: tar -zxvf -C /srv/ /path/to/archive.tar.gz
<paultag> Jason1: what's the error?
<seidos> Jason1, are you trying to extract a file or create one?
<Jason1> extract
<paultag> seidos: his old file from the broked server
<seidos> paultag, so -C /srv/ extracts it to that directory?
<paultag> seidos: yessir
<bodhizazen> seidos, yes, but ...
<paultag> Jason1: might need a sudo or change order
<bodhizazen> you may need to use sudo
<paultag> Jason1: or mk the dir
<paultag> bodhizazen: too slow :)
<bodhizazen> you could extract it in $HOME and move it
<paultag> that's what i'd do
<Jason1> tar: -C: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Jason1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Jason1> tar: Child returned status 2
<Jason1> tar: srvfile.tar.gz: Not found in archive
<Jason1> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<paultag> Jason1: sudo mkdir /srv
<paultag> Jason1: and re-run
<Jason1> the folder /srv already exists
<paultag> Jason1: sudo tar -zxvf .....
<paultag> Jason1: try that. run sudo !!
<Jason1> im logged in as root
<paultag> Jason1: what command did you run?
<seidos> when I was logged in as a root, back in the day, my friends here on irc told me that was a bad idea.
<paultag> seidos: +1
<paultag> still is
<Jason1> funny..  let me logout and turn off root...  brb
<bodhizazen> Jason1, cd into the directory that has the tar ball or use the full path
<bodhizazen> seidos, logging into X as root is not good, su - , sudo -i , or logging in to a console or ssh is "OK"
<Jason1> user add jason
<Jason1> (no space)
<bodhizazen> So I have been on a health kick - lost 30 Lbs , hiked 6 miles + 1,000 ft elevation in 2 hours
<seidos> bodhizazen, that's what I hear.  I never really got into why, figured it was just easier to take everyone's word for it.
<paultag> fsck() darn bodhizazen. I need to work out
<paultag> bodhizazen: I just hit 220 @ 6'. I'm pissed.
<paultag> This is the worst i've been in a long time
<seidos> I've been doing jumping jacks, push ups, hindu squats.  I walked a bunch for the jog I briefly had, but not 6 miles, that's crazy.  I probably walked two, but I'm not sure, I wasn't counting.
<bodhizazen> My blood pressure is way down and my resting pulse is 55
<robbmunson> ill be back later, gotta go straighten out the crooked boards that are my kids.....
<seidos> robbmunson, good luck
<robbmunson> seidos: thanks, I will need it....LOL
<seidos> my resting pulse is 80.  I've never seen it less than that.
<seidos> I'm not sure how exercise reduces resting pulse, but I hear that it does.
<seidos> I heard Lance Armstrong's resting pulse was like 40 or something
<paultag> Yeah and Michal Jackson's is 0
<paultag> seems like lower could cause issues
<seidos> may he rest in peace
<bodhizazen> LOL paultag
<seidos> paultag, yeah, I think you have a point.  There is probably an optimal range.
 * seidos didn't think of that
<robbmunson> .......back.......(when I said later, i didnt mean like hours, lol.)
<paultag> :)
<seidos> robbmunson, wb
<seidos> heh, maybe the optimal range is 0, I hate to be overly realistic but that's where everyone seems to be headed
<robbmunson> the sudden shock factor of a door flinging open and daddy sayin "you kids better shut up and get to bed" does the trick.....they were in the next room over.
<seidos> s/range/value
<robbmunson> seidos: I agree....thats got to be it.
<paultag> seidos: hum hahaha
<Jason1> where do I put my public key I just generated?
<paultag> Jason1: upload to a keyserver
<robbmunson> Jason1: upload it to a.....^
<bodhizazen> Jason1, public key goes on server
<paultag> robbmunson: continue :)
<Jason1> i know.. which folder?
<paultag> I need to do some work right quick
<paultag>  /bbl
<TJ__> Hi all
<bodhizazen> Jason1, ssh-copy-id
<bodhizazen> http://linux.die.net/man/1/ssh-copy-id
<bodhizazen> 'lo tdn
 * bodhizazen tab_fail
<Jason1> im on a windows machine using putty to get to my server
<bodhizazen> 'lo TJ__
<bodhizazen> Oh, copy the key to ~/.ssh
<bodhizazen> cat key_name > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<TJ__> I have a problem. My main ubuntu partition is locked and I'm unable to log into it, because I'm getting an error - The configuration defaults for Gnome Power Manager have not been installed correctly
<TJ__> I've figured out that the partition is likely full
<TJ__> but I'm unable to remove anything or access the home folder to recover the files I need before I can wipe/reinstall or fix anything
<bodhizazen> Take out the trash TJ__
<bodhizazen> Boot to recovery mode
<TJ__> It still wouldn't let me log in
<bodhizazen> When you boot to recovery mode, you are logged in as root
<TJ__> I'll go try that again
<TJ__> brb
<bodhizazen> If that fails, you will need to boot a live CD, mount your Ubuntu partition, and clean it up
<TJ__> Well I had some success mounting the partition, in an attempt to unlock the encrypted home folder, but am unable to clear any space to login that way either...is there a command I'm missing to remove a file/directory to clear up a bit of space?
<TJ__> Or should I just try recover mode again first?
<bodhizazen> If home is encrypted you are in for some hurt =)
<IdleOne> paultag: Rocky just got fired from the meat plant :(
<IdleOne> very sad situation
<paultag> IdleOne: oh noe
<paultag> IdleOne: how will he ever recover?!
<IdleOne> looks like he is going against his doctors advice
<IdleOne> he's going to fight!
<IdleOne> SPOILER!
<IdleOne> hehe
<paultag> Oh shoot!
<robbmunson> My ubuntu server cd just came in the mail =D
<IdleOne> yay for free cd's
<robbmunson> yay for being lazy.  Good thing it wasnt something I absolutely needed right now.
<IdleOne> So i need to make a hackergotchi
<IdleOne> First I need a picture of myself
<robbmunson> Good luck, its tedious....
<IdleOne> only tedious if you try to do it perfect
<IdleOne> but
<IdleOne> I have a plan
<robbmunson> im a perfectionist IdleOne...
<IdleOne> I intend on purposely make it bad
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> s/make/making
<bodhizazen> Jason1, poke
<bodhizazen> tar xvf archive.tar -C /var
 * zkriesse hugs bodhizazen 
<bodhizazen> put the -C last
<JoeMaverickSett> how do i join the beginners team?
<IdleOne> launchpad
<IdleOne> and send me $5
<IdleOne> joining the team is free
<JoeMaverickSett> LOL!
<IdleOne> the 5 bucks is a loan
<IdleOne> :)
<JoeMaverickSett> i would go to court for charging me $5. =P
<bodhizazen> 'lo JoeMaverickSett =)
<bodhizazen> You are in the right place
<JoeMaverickSett> haha!
 * bodhizazen wonders if we have a policy re: membership
<IdleOne> JoeMaverickSett: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-beginners
<JoeMaverickSett> IdleOne, okie.
<IdleOne> team seems to be restricted
<IdleOne> I don't see a join link
<JoeMaverickSett> nvm then.
<IdleOne> you gave up quick
<IdleOne> poke zkriesse ^^^
<JoeMaverickSett> lol! this channel is enough atm.
<bodhizazen> JoeMaverickSett, ask paultag
<JoeMaverickSett> bodhizazen, alrighty.
<paultag> what?
<paultag> darn kids pinging me
 * JoeMaverickSett hides  under his laptop! =P
<Jason1> i just did useradd -g sudo jason but I don't have a home folder
<Jason1> am i supposed to make that mysefl?
<paultag> Jason1: sudo adduser
<IdleOne> JoeMaverickSett: don't be scared of paultag, his bark is way worse then his bite
<JoeMaverickSett> lol!
<Jason1> i was root when I made it
<IdleOne> Jason1: you enabled a root account in Ubuntu?
<paultag> IdleOne: way to ruin my fun
<IdleOne> paultag: I didn't tell him that you actually do bite lol
<paultag> :P
<JoeMaverickSett> haha!
<JoeMaverickSett> paultag, IdleOne was telling me about the ubuntu-beginners-team on launchpad. says it's restricted.
<Jason1> im logged in as root so I can create the user accounts
<JoeMaverickSett> could i join that?
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: You need to become a member
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: There is a membership process outlined on the wiki
<JoeMaverickSett> paultag, okie. taking a look at it now.
<IdleOne> Jason1: Ubuntu does not have a root account to log into, that means you enabled the root account. WHY?
<bodhizazen> paultag, you like my new avatar ?
<bodhizazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/customavatars/avatar89054_118.gif
<paultag> bodhizazen: that's awesome as hell
<paultag> bodhizazen: kick some ass :)
<bodhizazen> Jason1, did you see my last message ?
<Jason1> ok im logged in as me now but sudo su to root
<bodhizazen> re: tar ?
<bodhizazen> Jason1, sudo -i
<bodhizazen> lol
<bodhizazen> then
<IdleOne> The thing is, being in the beginners channel asking about adding a user account and then stating you are logged in as root. IS exactly why root is locked by default.
<Jason1> im running 10.04 lts server
<bodhizazen> tar xvf archive.tar -C /var
<Jason1> root is disabled
<Jason1> im in here  to learn.  If Im doing something that isn't smart let me know.
<Jason1> just typing in commands doesn't mean I actually understand what it is doing.,
<bodhizazen> Jason1, were you able to extract the archive to /var ?
<bodhizazen> and sudo -i is preferred to sudo su
<Jason1> I was not because I caught flack for being logged in as root.  So I've been trying to "properly" setup a sudo user and then do it.
<Jason1> i did useradd -g sudo jason
<Jason1> there is no home directory though
<Jason1> (for jason)
<Dextralus> Ha! :D I got the wireless working on my samsung n220
<Jason1> i turned off root from the sshd_config file and am now on "jason" with sudo su
<bodhizazen> how did you add your user ?
<Jason1> useradd jason
<bodhizazen> Jason1, use adduser next time
<bodhizazen> adduser Jason
<bodhizazen> that will make a /home for you
<bodhizazen> ttfn
<bodhizazen> my internet connection sucks
<JoeMaverickSett> even if i have a mentor in Ubuntu Youth, i still need to find a mentor in Ubuntu Beginners Team, is that right?
<slidinghorn> JoeMaverickSett, I believe that's the case
<JoeMaverickSett> slidinghorn, alright. thanks.
<homeero> hi.. i used to have wubi installed for ubuntu 10.04, but i deleted it and installed in a new partition.. however i did "dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt"
<homeero> that gave me a text file with all the packages i had installed
<homeero> so i ran another command to make apt-get to install all of them.. but the terminal says it is going to uninstall "grub-pc" so can i uninstall it and then reinstall it.. or is it unnecesary
<homeero> ... did i explained myself?
<hobgoblin> homeero: yes you did explain yourself, I'd not be letting it remove grub-pc
<hobgoblin> but you could as you say reinstall it afterwards - or just remove it from the text file
<homeero> so.. i tried removing the "grub-pc      uninstall" part from the text file but it will want to remove it anyways
<homeero> i guess ill just reinstall it afterwards
<homeero> Thanks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> personally I prefer to just install what I need - a large proportion of anything on the list will be installed anyway and it's easy to miss something
<homeero> i would do that but i messed around with the packages and stuff and i liked the apps i had installed.. and im sure ill end up forgetting something so ill just mass install everything i had earlier
<hobgoblin> lol - well I have a list of the things I need to install - so it is a oneliner anyway - the most important thing to have in my opinion are any configs you have edited and if you have a copy of /home then you have user specific confs for apps that need them
<homeero> actually i tried backing up /home.. but i couldnt.. but anyways i can re-configure all the apps
<hobgoblin> homeero: all you need to do is copy /home/user/whatever - needs to be in the same name though I suspect
<homeero> ok.. so ill install about 2 Gb of packages.. wish me luck..
<homeero> cya and thak you
<homeero> ohh nvm i already trashed the wubi instalation..
<homeero> cyaa
<zkriesse> Hell yeah bodhi...kick ass
<Fanshawe> how do I edit the default program a file is opened with? 'Preferred applications' is no help here.
<JoeMaverickSett> Fanshawe, right click >> Properties >> Open With, how about that? or is it the same as what you are saying?
<suprengr> Fanshawe: right click on file concerned, choose: open with other application, and ensure you tick the check box is always wanted
 * JoeMaverickSett also agrees with suprengr!
<Fanshawe> Thank you. That worked for individual files, but I'm trying to do this for a folder where there is no 'properties' tab.
<Fanshawe> I sometimes open entire folders (albums) in a media player that's no longer installed.
<Fanshawe> Nautilus is still the default program, but the uninstalled one is stuck in the context menu,
<suprengr> Fanshawe: thought about creating a playlist in the media player concerned?
<Fanshawe> that's what I normally would do, yeah
<Fanshawe> But I just used that as another way of opening albums
<suprengr> Fanshawe: what about open folder, selecting all files and ~THEN~ choosing open with...
<Fanshawe> that would've worked too, yes, but then I didn't think my media player would be irreversibly listed in Nautilus' context menu
<suprengr> Fanshawe: why not?
<suprengr> Fanshawe: is the real problem that you have an uninstalled app still showing in context menu?
<Fanshawe> yes
<suprengr> Fanshawe: reinstall it ,then do what you need to, then uninstall it. perhaps ;)
<suprengr> Fanshawe: if still a no-go after that... maybe try #ubuntu ??
<suprengr> Fanshawe: tried Configuration Editor?
<geirha> Fanshawe: Do you get any output when you run this in a terminal?  grep x-directory ~/.local/share/applications/mime*
<stlsaint> man that sucks
<Jason3> Can someone help me figure out in the /etc/hosts file, when I am trying to setup a FQDN the third coloumn is what the machine thinks it is called?    For localhost its pretty opbvious.  but if I have just set my machine name to "gatorade" does it go X.X.X.X www.mymachine.com gatorade?
<paultag> Jason3: 64.251.17.50 Seraphiel.Whube.com  Seraphiel
<paultag> Jason3: that's a line from one of my servers
<paultag> Jason3: caps kinda suck, but you can ignore that
<paultag> I set it up a while ago
<geirha> The format is explained in ''man hosts''
<paultag> +1 geirha
<Jason3> still getting a problem "sudo: unable to resolve host gatorade" after I do sudo -i
<hobgoblin> Jason3: check this thread out - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723361
<Jason3> still getting the error.  Im sure though it has to do with the config file
<Jason3> err..  hosts
<Jason3> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<Jason3> x.x.x.x mywebsite.com gatorade
<aveilleux> Jason3: Is x.x.x.x actually in your hosts file?
<Jason3> hahah  no..  i removed the numbers
<aveilleux> Jason3: Just checking
<Jason3> no prob
<Jason3> argh!   fixed it!  didn't type in the #s correctly
<aveilleux> Ahhh.
<hobgoblin> so it was the file then ;)
<Jason3> it was user error!  =)
<aveilleux> Jason3: There's a term for that... PEBKAC
<aveilleux> Jason3: Though addmitedly that's a term usually reserved for plebs
<hobgoblin> or anyone else :)
<hobgoblin> don't try and tell me you never succumbed to pebkac aveilleux :)
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: NUH UH I'M A COMPYOOTER GOD
<isiah> I need a copy of starcraft 2, but dont want to pay 60 bucks for it
<aveilleux> isiah: Wait a few months for it to go down in price
<isiah> do you think they will trade me for a pint of blood?
<isiah> slightly used
<isiah> all those koreans are getting good at the game as we speak
<isiah> by the time I get a copy they will be much more powerful
<hobgoblin> never ceases to amaze me you lot sell blood :)
<isiah> I actually heard they dont pay for blood anymore
<isiah> or organs
<hobgoblin> supposed to be giving a pint of mine next week I think
<isiah> I cant do that
<isiah> honestly I am terrified of needles
<aveilleux> isiah: The koreans have been good at SC2 since the alpha release
<isiah> everyday they get better
<isiah> and I become more of a newb
<hobgoblin> isiah: you would not have liked the last blood test I ahd then - 4 goes trying to get blood from a wrist artery - in the end I fainted - it hurt ...
<isiah> I got into a car accident a few years back, and they had to run a line of pain killers into me. The guy took a look at my arm before he started and screamed "quick get the intern". According to him I have like the best possible veins for this and could be a great drug addict, so they wanted the intern to practice on me
<hobgoblin> lol
<isiah> I think that was the moment I became terrified of needles
<hobgoblin> :)
<isiah> has someone written a tutorial on running starcraft2 through wine yet?
<hobgoblin> no idea - it's a game so I ignore it
<aveilleux> isiah: I don't think it's been done yet
<hobgoblin> I would say hi st33med - but I don't think I will
<st33med> :(
 * st33med sits in a corner and cries
<hobgoblin> oh
<hobgoblin> :(
<hobgoblin> hi st3 :)
<st33med> MEANIE!
<st33med> Hi :)
<hobgoblin> tab fail
<hobgoblin> :)
<isiah> the only two reasons I keep windows around is netflix and video games
<hobgoblin> the only windows I have now is an old win2k install disc and some glassy things in the walls
<isiah> I would like to mess around with apple stuff
<hobgoblin> isiah: I'd like an orchard and a house to go with it
<JoeMaverickSett> how do i get back my OpenPGP key, if i reinstalled my pc?
<isiah> I have that already
<isiah> but only two apple trees so far
<isiah> JoeMaverickSett: you lost your public or private key?
<JoeMaverickSett> isiah, no i was thinking what if i had to reinstall the whole pc. how would i recover then?
<JoeMaverickSett> no keys lost yet.
<isiah> basically you should export your public key to one of those databases
<isiah> and your private key can be exported locally to say your desktop, where you can copy it to like a memory stick
<JoeMaverickSett> if i had signed the CoC, that means that my public key is on the server, right?
<isiah> check the server
<isiah> just go there and search fro yourself
<JoeMaverickSett> i've signed it. =D
<isiah> I did that once and found that over the years I have made like 50 keys
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: No, that's just the public key. Your private key is not on the server.
<JoeMaverickSett> oh!
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: I'm not on Linux right now, but I think it should be on file in ~/.ssh somewhere
<isiah> honestly, I know a lot of people who just include there public key in there email signature
<JoeMaverickSett> the private key? aveilleux.
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: Yes, I think it's in there. I'd have to reboot to Ubuntu to check, though.
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: Let me do that now.
<isiah> hehee, you really should encrypt your private key
<JoeMaverickSett> aveilleux, don't do it just for me.
<JoeMaverickSett> =D
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: Don't worry, I've got three computers :3
<JoeMaverickSett> aveilleux, wow! =D
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: Just gotta boot up one of my other ones
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: Well, seven if you count the server and the three computers in my closet
 * JoeMaverickSett salutes aveilleux.
<JoeMaverickSett> =)
<isiah> I only got 3 comps
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: Wait nooo that's RSA, not PGP
<JoeMaverickSett> i just did install xubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu, then when i wanted to convert back to Ubuntu, i think i sort of first removed xubuntu-desktop first. so, i'm thinking i might need a re-installation.
<isiah> I wonder what encryption algorithms Batman uses?
<JoeMaverickSett> =(
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: No, you just need to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JoeMaverickSett> then? next step? aveilleux.
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: That's all you need to do, assuming you have a functioning command-line system
<JoeMaverickSett> now i'm kinda like on xubuntu, i just did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it says "ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version"
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: At the login screen, look at the bottom (after selecting your username). In the "Sessions" dropdown menu, select "GNOME".
<JoeMaverickSett> eh, that is possible. but then the splash screen?
<JoeMaverickSett> it's still Xubuntu. =D
<JoeMaverickSett> i tried sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-artwork-usplash. but no go.
<JoeMaverickSett> or my command is wrong?
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't use usplash anymore, it uses ssssssomething else I don't remember the name of.
<IdleOne> plymouth
<aveilleux> IdleOne +1
<JoeMaverickSett> aveilleux, oh! i'm such a newbie.
<JoeMaverickSett> so, how do i remove that?
<JoeMaverickSett> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-artwork-plymouth? =P
<IdleOne> JoeMaverickSett: look for something like xubuntu artwork plymouth or some such
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html Maybe?
<IdleOne> !puregnome
<ubot2> Factoid 'puregnome' not found
<JoeMaverickSett> hehe! "sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-artwork-plymouth" is no go. =)
<paultag> you can't ever really remove plymouth
<paultag> it's built into the kernel, dawg
<paultag> you can remove splash from grub
<paultag> but it's still "there"
<aveilleux> JoeMaverickSett: http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-change-plymouth-themes-initial-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-10-04  This might be more like what you're looking for
<IdleOne> he is not removing plymouth but the artwork file that plymouth uses
<JoeMaverickSett> hehe! i don't quite understand it yet. still learning.
<IdleOne> !purexfce
<ubot2> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<hobgoblin> last time I used on of aysiu's puredesktop things it went wrong
<aveilleux> IdleOne, he doesn't want XFCE. He wants to revert back to GNOME.
<JoeMaverickSett> ah! nope, i want to remove all Xfce. and have back all Gnome.
<JoeMaverickSett> yeah. that's the case.
<hobgoblin> then there is a pure gnome one too
<IdleOne> aveilleux: yeah I am trying to find the correct package name
<aveilleux> IdleOne, JoeMaverickSett: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<IdleOne> that's the one
<hobgoblin> JoeMaverickSett:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ is a good resource to bookmark fullstop
<IdleOne> xubuntu-plymouth-theme
<JoeMaverickSett> trying that now. yeah i'm going to "Read It Later" bookmark. hobgoblin.
<IdleOne> remove that and log out then back in and should see the ubuntu splash
<hobgoblin> the only thing missing from there now is a dualboot page - he changed it to wubi
<IdleOne> or run the entire command just to make sure
<JoeMaverickSett> after that should i do sudo /etc/init.d/dmg restart ?
<JoeMaverickSett> or is it the right command?
<IdleOne> alt-sysrq-k
<JoeMaverickSett> oh!
<IdleOne> or ctrl-alt-del if you enabled it
<IdleOne> !dontzap
<ubot2> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<JoeMaverickSett> i think the former one will work.
<IdleOne> err ctrl-alt-backspace
<JoeMaverickSett> brb!
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<shahan> Happy Friendship Day to all
<shahan> :)
<hobgoblin> hi shahan
<shahan> hobgoblin: hello... happy friendship day
<hobgoblin> IdleOne: someone copied it over then :)
<JoeMaverickSett> i'm back and alive! =D
<IdleOne> hobgoblin: I did
<hobgoblin> or a ghost in the ether JoeMaverickSett :)
<IdleOne> JoeMaverickSett: so everything is good now?
<IAmNotThatGuy> heya shahan. Long time no see
<JoeMaverickSett> =D
<hobgoblin> IdleOne: good one
<JoeMaverickSett> yeah, except that i lost my pidgin, xchat and virtualbox. =D
<JoeMaverickSett> had to reinstall.
<shahan> IAmNotThatGuy: ya... I was out of internet... And was doing for a website design
<IdleOne> not to bad
<IAmNotThatGuy> cool shahan
<JoeMaverickSett> btw, thanks for helping this MOTU-wannabe-noob! =D
<shahan> IAmNotThatGuy: nice to meet you
<shahan> Just 5 mins ago, while I was starting the PC, a message appeared in a BLACK screen and its hang
<IAmNotThatGuy> shahan: IAmNotThatGuy
<shahan> (Process:325): GLib-warning ** : getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id(0)
<shahan> Then I restart the PC (ctrl+alt+delete), I have backed the Desktop. Why this has been appeared? Is my PC going to be crashed?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hmm..graphics library file is showing an error......
<jagan185> HI everyone.
<JoeMaverickSett> Yo! wad up? jagan185.
<hobgoblin> good whatever time it is there to you jagan185
<jagan185> If I wanted to migrate from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 with a new installation, can save my settings, applications etc....
<hobgoblin> you should be able to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 - backup, I'd also make sure to remove all 3rd party repos and do an install of ubuntu-desktop
<IAmNotThatGuy> shahan: It seems It is a bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443231&page=3
<IdleOne> !separatehome
<ubot2> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<IAmNotThatGuy> thats the thread where people discussed about that
<IdleOne> another useful link from them crazy kittehs
<hobgoblin> IdleOne: another one I've used :)
<IdleOne> me too
<IdleOne> haven't looked back since lol
<hobgoblin> :)
<IdleOne> /home is a beautiful thing
<hobgoblin> I think I had that site as a home page when I started :)
<IdleOne> my home page is #ubuntu
<paultag> I just wrote a hello world app in c
<IdleOne> I don't need to bookmark, the bot does it for me
<paultag> anyone wana see?
<IdleOne> lol
<paultag> http://pastebin.com/K6A6ANqi <-- just done
<paultag> What? Don't believe me? Compile it!
<hobgoblin> IdleOne: I only go there to see how much better the grass is on the other side
<hobgoblin> IdleOne: my home page is http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=87
<hobgoblin> :)
<jagan185> Thanks ubot2.
<hobgoblin> paultag: I always believe you ...
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Because it's flippen sweet
<hobgoblin> and did you look that band up?
<IAmNotThatGuy> OMG paultag. Is that needed to write that much biggy?? ?_?
<jagan185> What about the customisations, panels, docks?
<paultag> hobgoblin: yes, and I loved them for sure
<paultag> hobgoblin: I forgot their name though
<hobgoblin> excellent
<paultag> IAmNotThatGuy: I'm never one to take the easy route
<IdleOne> I was never big on the forums
<paultag> hobgoblin: what was their name again?
<hobgoblin> stars of the lid
<paultag> IdleOne: let me know if it compiles :3
<paultag> AH YES!
<paultag> thanks hobgoblin :D
<IdleOne> why would I want to compile that lol
<drubin> paultag: wtf
<paultag> IdleOne: because I wrote it lovingly
<paultag> drubin: it works!
<IAmNotThatGuy> paultag: do one thing, swim back to USA,then start walking towards Boston
<paultag> a few -Wall errors
<paultag> but totally worth  it
<paultag> IAmNotThatGuy: :)
<drubin> paultag: what does it do?
<paultag> tag@wintermute:~/TrashFolder/bfc$ ./test
<paultag> Hello World!
<IAmNotThatGuy> paultag: c'mon man you said "I'm never one to take the easy route" then take that
<paultag> drubin: the most kickassists hello world in C ever
<IAmNotThatGuy> :P
<drubin> paultag: Ok it was worth it
<paultag> IAmNotThatGuy: Pfft
<paultag> drubin: It's pretty rad :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<paultag> drubin: I'm saving that for the next time I see a "How do I do hello world in c?"
<drubin> geirha: How do you compile it?
<IdleOne> paultag: can you script me a coffee cup that auto refills?
<drubin> paultag: ^ gcc or soemthing else
<paultag> IdleOne: I wish :/
<paultag> drubin: gcc works
<paultag> drubin: a few -Wall warnings, but nothing to worry about
<paultag> drubin: it's whining about how I use pointers. Pfft.
<paultag> I could fix the return warning
<paultag> but I don't really care
<recognizer> hi, anybody have problem with the  mouse cursor? It doesnt appear in the session start
<IAmNotThatGuy> paultag: tweeted your program :D
<paultag> thanks IAmNotThatGuy :D
<drubin> wtf why does it compile to a.out
<paultag> drubin: gcc -o test test.c
<IdleOne> ok teach me
<IdleOne> how do I compile that?
<drubin> paultag: over it it works and is awezosme
<paultag> IdleOne: that command I just posted to drubin
<paultag> drubin: thanks :D
<paultag> IdleOne: where test.c is the text in that pastebin
<IdleOne> hmm all that did was put a new icon on my Desktop
<paultag> IdleOne: hurm?
<IAmNotThatGuy> in your home folder IdleOne
<paultag> IdleOne: cd ~
<paultag> IdleOne: wget http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=K6A6ANqi
<paultag> IdleOne: mv raw.php?i=K6A6ANqi test.c
<IdleOne> yeah I got the file, renamed to .c
<paultag> IdleOne: gcc -o test test.c
<paultag> IdleOne: ./test
<drubin> paultag: wget http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=K6A6ANqi -O test.c
<paultag> <3 drubin
<paultag> that's the one
<drubin> I have had to wget some pretty DODGY urls and bash doesn't like renaming them P:)
<IdleOne> Dude seriously! I was expecting to see fireworks or some cool stuff happen, like maybe it could pretend to delete /home or something lol
<paultag> hahaha
<drubin> when you have & and ? and = in file names
<drubin> IdleOne: that is the most verbose hello world ever
<paultag> IdleOne: not with that code. That's the biggest crapfest I've ever done
<drubin> it is awesome
<paultag> it rocks
<paultag> it uses an array + a single pointer to do it
<paultag> it's kinda like a turing machine
<paultag> the "tape" has a max size but meh
<paultag> it's just hello worl
<paultag> d
<IdleOne> paultag: In case you were wondering, Rocky went on to fight Mr. T and also some big Russian dude and won
<IdleOne> Apollo is now dead :(
<drubin> OMG I met Mr T on thursday night
<Jason3> I'm getting a pop-up to download the index.php file after installing php rather than it opening the page in my webbrowser.
<Jason3> ??
<IdleOne> drubin: did he pity you?
<drubin> nah it was a friend, but his credit card had Mr T on it
<drubin> it was awesome
<IdleOne> lol
<paultag> IdleOne:  Ohnoes!!
<paultag> drubin: haha no frak
<paultag> IdleOne: dude I lol'd so hard last night
<paultag> IdleOne: I got the memo on my phone and just loved it
<Jason3> bump
<Jason3> nvmd it was the browsers cache not getting updated
<isiah> nerd music break!!!!
<isiah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtPk5IUbdH0
<IdleOne> paultag: ")
<Jason3> anyone know of a good post on the best way to backup my server (10.04)?
<hobgoblin> Jason3: a start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupPC a search engine http://crunchbang.org/ubuntu-search-engine/
<isiah> hey anyone around with skype?
<zkriesse> I am isiah
<zkriesse> What is the issue
<isiah> I just got it and would like to test it
<isiah> would you mind?
<zkriesse> Sure not a problem
<isiah> ok what is your skype number?
<Jason3> what does this mean for tar -v verbosely list files processed ?
<isiah> you want to know what happens when you type in "tar -v"?
<Jason3> well i want to know what verbosely list files processed means.  So kind of.
<isiah> what did man say?
<Jason3> verbosely list files processed
<isiah> my guess would be to show you every file as it upacks
<isiah> I might have a tar ball around to test it
<isiah> brb....testing
<Jason3> thx
<Jason3> I have a medium sized file but it has a TON of files in it to unpack.
<isiah> ok it seems to do whatever else it was going to do, plus it lists all the files in the terminal
<Jason3> ok thanks!
<isiah> so, I guess that could have some use
<isiah> not sure what exactly
<Jason3> sudo tar -xf -C /srv srv.tar.gz
<Jason3> what did i do wrong here?
<isiah> what are you trying to do?
<Jason3> unpack the srv.tar.gz file into the /srv directory
<isiah> sudo mv srv.tar.gz && tar zxf srv.tar.gz
<isiah> try that
<isiah> let me know if it works
<Jason3> i don't get it.  move the file, but not to anywhere?
<isiah> agh
<isiah> sudo mv srv.tar.gz /srv && tar zxf srv.tar.gz
<isiah> sorry
<Jason3> no
<Jason3> Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Jason3> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Jason3> tar: Child returned status 2
<Jason3> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<isiah> ok move the file
<isiah> then do the tar thing
<Jason3> into /srv?
<isiah> yes
<Jason3> done
<isiah> now
<isiah> sudo tar zxf srv.tar.gz
<isiah> internet blow up?
<Jason3> ok that worked.  it is one dirctory off.  are there any options i need to mv the whole folder and all the files into another or will sudo mv work?
<isiah> so now you got a /srv/srv directory?
<isiah> full of files?
<Jason3> heheh yeah
<Jason3> actually I only really need to move one of the folders and have it overwrite if there are files with the same names
<isiah> I dont remember
<Jason3> dir -all
<Jason3> errr.  wrong window sorrt!
<isiah> try this
<isiah> sudo mv -r /srv/srv /srv
<Jason3> mv: invalid option -- 'r'
<isiah> agh
<isiah> I dont know
<Jason3> man page -f?
<isiah> can you move it manually?
<Jason3> umm... how do you undo a rm -r?
<isiah> you dont
<pedro3005> you don't
<isiah> its gone forever
<Jason3> funny!  thank goodness for backups!
<pedro3005> Well, technically, a file recovery program *could* be able to recover it
<pedro3005> but it's never certain
<isiah> cast into the 7th circle of digital hell
<Jason3> be back in 4 minutes!  ;(
<Jason3> how do I turn it off so that browsers don't list the files in a folder if it goes there and there is no index file?
<geirha> Jason3: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_autoindex.html
<isiah> that is not dead which can eternal lie yet with strange aeons even death may die
<uRock> and then?
<paultag> only then can you start living
<isiah> i write that when the room gets boring
<alt1231> anyone give help installing linux side by side with vista on raid0?
<alt1231> which linux dist best to sue for it and setup details
<isiah> i start my new job tomorrow
<lukjad> isiah Very nice, what is it?
<isiah> electrical engineer in-charge of electrical safety
<lukjad> Niiice
<lukjad> Congrats isiah !
<isiah> thank you
<zkriesse> Hello Dextralus
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-25
<frank> has anyone here used virtualbox?
<nlsthzn> yup...
<nlsthzn> but I got to run..
<nlsthzn> \
<nlsthzn> kthxbai
<frank> anyone else used virtualbox?
<stlsaint> frank: what is it you need?
<frank> i installed vb so i can try and run orb to sling my media to my windows work laptop
<frank> when im in windows i cant seem to access any of the files on my second hd, the one with all me media
<stlsaint> what is orb?
<stlsaint> and is windows in the vm? please explain full setup
<duanedesign> frank: you can probablly see the windows hard drive from linux but seeing the linux hard drive from windows i am not sure. If you format the hard drive you share between OS in something like FAT32 you should be able to see it in both
<frank> its not really a linux hd. its a secondary hd with nothing but media on it
<barefootryan> Hello. I just recently installed the most recent version of Ubuntu 11.04 on my HP Pavillion dv2500 laptop.  I love it but cannot run three things that I would love to run. 1)Epson VGA projector and two networked office printers. Any ideas?
<philipballew> hey barefootryan let me try to help
<philipballew> what are the model names of all the devices?
<philipballew> you can use those and google that followed by ubuntu
<barefootryan> Epson EX 51 projector for starters.  I googled but the results don't seem that promising.
<philipballew> what did they say?
<philipballew> it can be there is just no driver for them?
<stlsaint> i must go soon but for my two cents:
<stlsaint> barefootryan: 1. Make sure you are using your proprietary video drivers and not the generic ones
<stlsaint> 2. Check the printer websites for linux drivers (also what errors are you getting that show why you cant use these printers)
<barefootryan> I just installed the proprietary drivers from the system section but that did not change anything.  It still doesn't see the projector.
<philipballew> barefootryan, hows the printer?
<philipballew> sorrry, network trouble
<stlsaint> barefootryan: take to google man, i have never used a projector with my install so im a dead duck to help ya
<barefootryan> The printer, well number one is a Savin CO95 I think (out of the office right now) I can get it to recognize that data is coming in, a little light turns on and the wheels on the output side move.  This is using the suggested drivers.
<barefootryan> However no printing actually takes  place
<Omsniffiscent> I'm having major sound issues with VLC and I have no idea what's wrong or how to check. Anyone else having issues or can tell me where to start looking?
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: what issues?
<holstein> isolated to VLC for sure?
<Omsniffiscent> The sound is really choppy. I can barely understand what's being said.
<holstein> are there any upgrades available?
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: try another player
<holstein> try cvlc as well
<Omsniffiscent> Movie Player works just fine.
<Omsniffiscent> I'm having sound issues in wine also. When I click the test sound button it just says fail. But sound plays fine in most programs I run with wine.
<Omsniffiscent> Only one program I run with wine has major issues with sound -- it crashes when a sound is played.
<holstein> that sounds pretty good
<Omsniffiscent> How do I check for VLC updates?
<holstein> thats a great percentage of wine apps for you that work then
<Omsniffiscent> Ubuntu Software Center only gives me the remove option.
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: i run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> but, however you want to do it
<holstein> update manager
<holstein> synaptic.. whatever
<Omsniffiscent> This won't upgrade me from 10.10 to 11.04 will it?
<Omsniffiscent> ^ubuntu
<holstein> whats that?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade ??
<Omsniffiscent> Yeah.
<holstein> dont run those if you dont feel comfortable
<holstein> use the update manager
<holstein> but... no
<Omsniffiscent> I don't want to change my OS version heh. I like 10.10
<Omsniffiscent> My system is up to date.
<holstein> OK
<Omsniffiscent> Maybe I'll just uninstall and re-install it... I don't know why I didn't try that yet.
<holstein> so VLC is up to date
<holstein> sure
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: i would try and isolate the file type that you are playing
<holstein> if its an ogg or whatever
<holstein> just make sure its only that one kind
<holstein> and just use the other player, and file a bug
<Omsniffiscent> Movies. That I have played before and they worked fine.
<Omsniffiscent> I'll check the filetypes after I re-install.
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: played before?
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: they will have a suffix
<holstein> like .jpg .pdf
<holstein> something like .mov or .avi
<Omsniffiscent> reinstall worked. :)
<holstein> AH... thats good
<Omsniffiscent> thanks for the help, heh. I don't know why I didn't get the idea to reinstall until I came in here. I've been trying to figure out what to do all day lol
<bobweaver> hi there I kubuntu 11.04 and made a remastersys backup of the whole system now when I boot it at my friends house it works great but I go to install and it installes but wont change the uname or password how do I fix this ?????? THANKS
<holstein> bobweaver: you can always add/remove users after the fact
<holstein> AFAIK, there are a few ways to remastersys
<holstein> you can make a copy of the system with the user and all that, or just a system with the same pacakges
<holstein> you might want to try making the other kind of remastersys image and see if thats more what you were looking for
<bobweaver> that is what I want option one
<bobweaver> but to have ubiquity replace the user name and passwd but none of the /home files
<holstein> try the other option and see, im not sure how that will work since the /home files are owned by a user
<holstein> im sure theres a way...
<bobweaver> keep my system all of it logs and everything but to be able to have ubiquity  change the uname and passwd
<holstein> not sure...
<bobweaver> I have tried the other options kills menu and font and other things as well
<holstein> i have seen folks set a gerneric user/pass
<holstein> a temporary one
<bobweaver> that would work
<bobweaver> I know how to change passwd but how about user
<bobweaver> IDK how to do that
<holstein> i would probably be creating this in a VM or on a test machine
<bobweaver> Thanks for helping me you ROCK
<holstein> i would just have the one user
<bobweaver> all ready am
<holstein> lets say i want user/pass
<holstein> i would have one user called user, and the password pass
<holstein> then, make the remastersys backup image
<holstein> you can mess with users in the terminal, or in the GUI... however you feel comfortable
<bobweaver> is there a way to drop the root account make the user account #1 and then just make remastersys backup
<holstein> well, this is linux
<holstein> so the answer is literally always yes
<holstein> if you want to give a user root privs, you should be able to do that
<holstein> you probably dont want/need to though
<bobweaver> so get ride of root acccount and make user account the root accont and then use the 2nd option in remastersys
<bobweaver> here is more sorry about the slow typing
<holstein> we already dont really have a root account though
<holstein> we sudo
<bobweaver> I dont get it
<holstein> when you say 'get rid of root account' we alread dont have a traditional root user account
<bobweaver> way it there menus under home and under root
<holstein> again, anything is possible
<holstein> i think you should try and get a clear vision of what you want the final goal to be, and go from there
<bobweaver> So menu that is under /.config      compared to menu that is under /usr        is different
<holstein> no reason to muck about with user accounts if theres a better way to get at what you want
<bobweaver> ok start over
<bobweaver> option 1 remastersys    PROS   works great only trouble is it will not change the user name and password
<holstein> but, you can afterwards
<bobweaver> option 2 remastersys  Pro will Change uname and password but wont keep settings like menu font ect
<holstein> right, and thats not an option, correct?
<holstein> you want to customize
<bobweaver> yes
<holstein> so, you'll have to sort out something with the other option
<bobweaver> the casper it makes is good but the ubiquity is bad ???
<holstein> ok...
<bobweaver> option 1 use option 1 in remastersys then just change uname (I dont know how to do )  and passwd (I do know how to do)
<bobweaver> so I guess the question is how to change the username kubuntu 11.04
<holstein> bobweaver: right, you'll just do that before you make the image
<holstein> you do it however you feel comfortable
<holstein> the user admin area where ever that is in KDE, or in the terminal
<holstein> sudo adduser whatever
<bobweaver> I am comfortable with just about anything just need some advice some one to talk about it and throw ideas off of
<holstein> there should be a 'users and groups' GUI somewhere
<bobweaver> yes it is locked "grey out "
<holstein> what is?
<bobweaver> under user and groups the uname is
<bobweaver> cant change it there
<holstein> thats where you'll change it
<holstein> im not sure what you need to do in KDE
<holstein> in gnome, i can click on 'users and groups' and unlock it to edit
<holstein> if you cant do it there, you can do it with another tool
<bobweaver> could just make my mom make new user and passwd but what about the dedualt on and security
<holstein> you might need a different user temporarily to edit the account you are in currently
<holstein> bobweaver: all you need to do is decide you're going to do it :)
<bobweaver> I am doing it
<holstein> cool :)
<Chenthu> Could some one help me with installation?
<holstein> Chenthu: whats up?
<Chenthu> hey holstein....i am new to linux on the whole and right now installing ubuntu
<Chenthu> now i am in the "configuring grub-pc" section
<Chenthu> its asking me to choose the place of grub install
<holstein> did you download the alternate image or something?
<Chenthu> yeah i downloaded the alternate image
<holstein> anyways... do you have only one hard drive in the machine?
<Chenthu> yeah only one and windows 7 is already installed
<Chenthu> i want this to be a dual boot
<bioterror> install it on /dev/sda
<holstein> whats going to happen is, grub will install, and allow you to boot windows or ubuntu
<Chenthu> but my windows 7 is on /dev/sda
<Chenthu> wouldn it affect windows 7?
<holstein> not the way you think
<bioterror> it will install it on MBR
<Chenthu> i chose alternate because i wanted to download quickly using torrents
<bioterror> !mbr
<holstein> windows is likely on /dev/sda1
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Chenthu> i know mbr
<holstein> Chenthu: the other installer 'just works'
<holstein> i cant imagine it being any faster or slower to download
<holstein> but this will work fine for you
<Chenthu> oh ok...anyway...now that i have downloaded and installed...let me learn the hard way... :-P
<Chenthu> wont this grub install on /dev/sda invalidate my windows
<holstein> invalidate?
<Chenthu> meaning wont it be problematic to start windows 7?
<holstein> grub will not do anything that makes win7 not boot
<Chenthu> oh ok...cause i ve had this problem previously
<Chenthu> cause i am like a summer fag
<holstein> i always suggest backing up data, and knowing how to revert
<holstein> and having the tools to revert
<Chenthu> i tried linux  long back...same ubuntu and had probs
<Chenthu> data backed up
<Chenthu> i am just afraid would have to extra work if things get messed up
<Chenthu> lol
<holstein> if this hoses something, you need to know how to use gparted to regrow that ntfs partition, and a win cd to recover the MBR
<holstein> then, you literally cant break anything
<Chenthu> hmmmm
<Chenthu> lol
<Chenthu> k
<Chenthu> k i ve chosen /dev/sda
<holstein> but, linux/grub wont break windows
<Chenthu> thanks for heklping me choose
<Chenthu> thats good
<holstein> that doesnt mean you cant ;)
<Chenthu> but previously a year back when i installed linux as a dual boot to my windows 7
<Chenthu> my windows 7 wasnt able to come back...but that was back track
<Chenthu> i hope things are ok
<Chenthu> whats the difference between normal and alternate?
<holstein> well, i can postulate several scenarios that could have happened
<holstein> none of which involve linux or grub breaking anything
<holstein> one thing, if you come here *before* doing anything, and ask
<Chenthu> if u are free...and wouldnt mind telling me ....u could postulate those scenarios
<holstein> or check in...
<holstein> i would have suggested the normal CD just because i think the GUI is easier to wrap the mind around
<Chenthu> yeah...but thats was not available in official torrents...and i am not using a cd i am using a usb
<holstein> Chenthu: you could have had the ntfs partition deleted by accident
<Chenthu> and torrents are easy
<Chenthu> oh...is it?...yeah i culd have
<holstein> right, but thats a more complex installer
<holstein> these are the issues you face
<holstein> whats gurb? where does it go?
<Chenthu> yeah.....sure co,plex it is but i am learning
<holstein> the other install just does it for you
<holstein> automatically
<holstein> not that you cant do it that way, its just arguably not the best choice for a beginner
<Chenthu> yeah ...
<holstein> AND, you can see the live CD running on your hardware
<Chenthu> hey i have wondows but it detects as vista?..is that normal?
<holstein> you have no idea if the hardware is supported right now
<Chenthu> windows 7
<holstein> you are just going to boot and hope for the best
<Chenthu> omg is it?...i dont know that...
<holstein> IF you have the live CD, you can see the desktop running on your hard ware, test things, see the sound working, check the graphics, network, whatever
<holstein> the live CD is an awesome tool we have that the proprietary systems cant provide
<Chenthu> thats a sure thing....i used live cd of back track and recently "tails"
<holstein> Chenthu: not to scare you, everything is fixable... im just saying, i would have suggested that
<Chenthu> ok.... :)
<holstein> i like to see everything working, or know whats not going to work and why before i partition the hard drive
<Chenthu> is it ok...if my grub install detects windows 7 to be vista?
<holstein> on a box i have, the recovery partition is labeled vista
<holstein> i wouldnt sweat the labels
<Chenthu> oh k...lol
<Chenthu> k k
<holstein> if it boots win7, its all good, and you can always change that label if you care
<Chenthu> yeah....
<Chenthu> first i used USB tool specified by ubuntu to creatae my usb install disk
<Chenthu> it dint work...then afetr a lot of research without answers tried doing that with unetbootin
<Chenthu> and it worked
<Chenthu> lol
<holstein> yeah, i use unet
<Chenthu> thats good
<Chenthu> ok installed
<Chenthu> restarted
<Chenthu> now choose windows 7 on boot menu
<Chenthu> to check if thats working
<Chenthu> wow...windows 7 works fine
<Chenthu> now for ubuntu
<Chenthu> restarted...choose ubuntu...
<Chenthu> waiting
<Chenthu> working logged in
<Chenthu> but mouse speed is fast
<holstein> of course :)
<Chenthu> lolk
<Chenthu> three errors so far at the first startup
<holstein> not bad considering
<Chenthu> omg i think its frozen
<holstein> you're not counting that mouse thing as an error are you?
<Chenthu> u mean :the alternate version"?
<Chenthu> nope
<holstein> OK
<holstein> the end result with the alternate and the normal are the same
<holstein> you just didnt get an opportunity to test
<Chenthu> good then
<Chenthu> but mine crashed
<Chenthu> lol
<Chenthu> i am restarting again to check if there is any luck
<holstein> yeah?
<Chenthu> yeah
<holstein> im going to suggest you try to get to a terminal
<holstein> and upgrade
<Chenthu> three windows with errors popped up
<Chenthu> i gave close
<holstein> are you online?
<Chenthu> not yet
<Chenthu> then crashed
<holstein> i would upgrade first
<Chenthu> i ll check if i could connect to net after i log in and connect my 3G stick
<holstein> can you just wire it up temporarily?
<Chenthu> no way...lol
<Chenthu> i am in a hotel and i use my 3g
<Chenthu> "could not update  ICEauthority file /home/....
<holstein> good luck with that... does your 3g support linux?
<Chenthu> this sucks
<Chenthu> yup it does...i think so
<holstein> Chenthu: yeah, i hate it that you came so late... im not even sure what version you installed
<Chenthu> cause when i used a live system (tails) it worked
<holstein> i would have suggested the normal live CD for 10.04 which is the LTS
<Chenthu> 11.04
<holstein> that being said, you can sort all this out i bet
<Chenthu> omg...i should have come here met and have decided...
<holstein> eh... you can sort it out... i just hate to see you have such a bad experience
<Chenthu> :(....thanks man.....i think u must be a ubuntu lover
<Chenthu> i ll try boooting up with the recobvery mode
<holstein> Chenthu: i would try upgrading first
<holstein> you dont need to recover anything really
<Chenthu> why?...
<Chenthu> cause it says no session found
<holstein> what does?
<Chenthu> thats not a priob with recovery?
<Chenthu> i said three error right?
<holstein> yeah, but upgrades could fix everything
<Chenthu> hmmm.....
<Chenthu> but to upgrade i should have atleast a terminal right?
<holstein> for example, the netbook im using, i installed, no sound or wifi
<Chenthu> i couldnt even see my desktop
<holstein> i plugged it in, and upgraded, and everything just worked
<Chenthu> its all black without any buttons even in taskbar
<Chenthu> before i chose ubuntu
<holstein> Chenthu: you can hit control+alt+F2
<holstein> that'll get you to a terminal
<holstein> but, you'll need to be online
<Chenthu> i made a comaprison of all linux and chose ubuntu tio be best...
<holstein> eh, depends on what you need
<Chenthu> i heared 11.04 is buggy but decided to go cause i wanna make it work...lol
<holstein> ubuntu does desktop pretty well i think
<Chenthu> oh ok
<Chenthu> ctrl alt f2?
<Chenthu> will try now
<holstein> yup
<holstein> control+alt+F7 or F8 to get back
<Chenthu> yeah even desktop i chjecked abt gnome and kde
<holstein> 11.04 has unity
<Chenthu> but from what i have read kde seems good..but ununtu has gnome
<holstein> ubuntu has unity actually
<holstein> they just switched
<holstein> but, to be more presice
<holstein> ubuntu comes with unity
<holstein> theres kubuntu which comes with KDE, and xubuntu with XFCE
<Chenthu> oh...lol that part i never noticed
<holstein> but, you can always add whatever you want
<Chenthu> yerah kubuntu and xubuntu i heared
<bioterror> or just install mini installation and build things yourself
<Chenthu> unity?...how is it ?...nice from ur view point?
<holstein> these linux systems are cusomizable by nature
<holstein> bioterror: :)
<bioterror> choose any window manager and add stuff
<Chenthu> k
<holstein> yeah, build your own as you want it to be
<bioterror> it's the best!
<Chenthu> cAN I BUILD MY OWN NOW?
<Chenthu> sry for the caps thing
<Chenthu> was a mistake
<Chenthu> k my terminal is up.....what now?
<holstein> http://www.edubuntu.org/vmmanager is a way to see unity in action, assuming you dont have it working
<holstein> Chenthu: if i were you, i would want to get that online and upgrade
<holstein> the problem is, you dont have a way to plug it in
<Chenthu> how to do that?/...u have the tinme to guide me or i shoiuld search online?
<Chenthu> i have wifi though...
<holstein> well, can you plug it in?
<Chenthu> tahts my other option
<holstein> when you do you run in the terminal
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> and
<Chenthu> k
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Chenthu> k
<Chenthu> can i use my wifi?
<holstein> maybe
<Chenthu> any command or just have to connect it?
<Chenthu> i mdean just on my wifi
<Chenthu> ?
<holstein> i wouldnt know where to begin to connect to wifi from the terminal
<holstein> theres a package i could suggest, but you'd need to be online to get it ;)
<holstein> i would reboot
<holstein> try to get onlin from the normal desktop, and go from there
<holstein> in the terminal you can run sudo reboot
<Chenthu> mmm...ok
<Chenthu> k
<holstein> im just saying, dont waste time fixing things til you upgrade... fixes might already be available
<Chenthu> k
<Chenthu> i do that a lot..."waste time in fixing things thats been fixed already"
<Chenthu> i have to change that attitude
<Chenthu> rebootin
<holstein> eh, its all a learning experience
<Chenthu> :)
<Chenthu> is it possible for me to rebuild my ubuntu
<Chenthu> i mean can i change it completely and remove unwanted and add new wanted?
<holstein> its linux... the answer is always yes pretty much
<bioterror> !pure gnome
<ubot2> Factoid 'pure gnome' not found
<bioterror> !puregnome
<ubot2> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<bioterror> take from purekde command for removing gnome ;)
<bioterror> and then fetch ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Chenthu> thanks bot noted down
<Chenthu> bioterror: just purekde?
<bioterror> !purekde | Chenthu
<ubot2> Chenthu: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Chenthu> will it remove all those installed extras?
<bioterror> that's how you remove desktops ;)
<bioterror> and install anothers
<bioterror> without reinstallation
<Chenthu> ubot2:thank you....so now that i have iunity on ubuntu 11.04...what should i use4?
<ubot2> Chenthu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chenthu> lol...ok...i thought bot was a person
<Chenthu> bioterror: tq
<Chenthu> but can i just use the said commasnd to do it?
<holstein> Chenthu: you might want to look at virtualbox
<Chenthu> virtualbox?...u mean like a sandbox?
<holstein> i remember using virtualbox in windows to try things out... you can really break something and easily revert
<holstein> a lot of it is personal preference
<Chenthu> i thought abt that...but i dont know whats the reason...i hate virtual box
<holstein> well, VMware... whatever you use
<Chenthu> do i have any terminal command to just revert back to pure ubuntu
<Chenthu> i mean "uninstall everything?
<holstein> theres probably a big paste in there at that link
<Chenthu> oh ok...will read that
<holstein> again, not really something i would say to do as a beginner
<Chenthu> sisnce iw as chatting and diont wanna miss what u were saying i just opened and never lookd at that link
<holstein> unless you have a clear idea of where you want to go
<Chenthu> is this valid "i have a clear idea of removing all packages installed except for the drivers and some bacsic packs"
<holstein> sure, but im just not sure whats what in there
<holstein> might remove 3g support? im not sure
<Chenthu> yeah thats agood question
<holstein> you'd just have to try and and see
<Chenthu> omg yeah thats there
<holstein> and again, as long as you know how, and have the tools to revert, go for it :)
<Chenthu> will giove some time over this...orelse i am just gonna revert...lol
<Chenthu> k i ams treaming wifi from mobile
<Chenthu> i just have to google to use it in termianal
<holstein> if you are connected, thats it
<holstein> just upgrade
<holstein> theres an update tool you can use if you prefer
<Chenthu> i am trying to connect now
<Chenthu> i am using the 3g here
<Chenthu> so i am streaming my mobile 3g as wifi
<Chenthu> found a way to use wifi from terminal
<Chenthu> need to have certain tools
<Chenthu> and this pack do has that
<Chenthu> but it says need to install driver
<holstein> right, thats the rub
<holstein> check out... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> see if that pertains ^^
<holstein> theres a way to download what you need and move it over via USB stick
<Chenthu> terminal gave alink to download driver
<Chenthu> first ill try thth
<holstein> be sure you contact the vendor of your hardware and let them know how much of a hard time you had since they dont allow drivers to be included with linux
<holstein> Chenthu: good luck... i gotta run... BBL
<Chenthu> thank u verymuch holstein
<Chenthu> BB
<Chenthu> Tc
<Chenthu> yeah will tell them...but my laptop is 5 years old
<Chenthu> will be buying new one only next month
<Chenthu> lol
<Chenthu_> k
<^aL-ITAngel^> hellooo! salut tout le monde :-)
<nit-wit> mmmmm megadeath
<Chenthu> lo\
<^aL-ITAngel^> lo ibuclaw nhandler tronyx sardonyx en taro Adun starcraftman !!!
<starcraftman> ^aL-ITAngel^: en taro tassadar!
<^aL-ITAngel^> :-)
<^aL-ITAngel^> do you remember me?
<starcraftman> ^aL-ITAngel^: not really, my memory leaving me at that young an age? depressing :/
<^aL-ITAngel^> lol
<^aL-ITAngel^> I will refresh it
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> kaukola
<starcraftman> ^Zen-hoOb-bit: still kinda lost me >.>.
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> lol
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> I'm a very old user, don't worry ^^
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> I've been out for years
<starcraftman> ^Zen-hoOb-bit: ok then, uh, I guess I'm not that old. Just been a bit inactive lately. Need more activity.
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> I need help : Do you know how can I upgrade the old ubuntu 8.04 to the 8.10 and more? I tryied with different servers but nothing happens... It's possible to upgrade it using the ubuntu 8.10 cd-rom?
<charlie-tca> upgrade direct to 10.04 ?
<starcraftman> ^Zen-hoOb-bit: you want to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10? Those are very old versions >.>
<starcraftman> I'd recommend something a little more recent. 10.04 at least.
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> yes because I don't want to erase the disk or reinstall all from zero.
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> but I would like to have the 10.04 LL
<charlie-tca> 8.04 to 10.04 is a supported upgrade
<charlie-tca> You don't have to go through everything else
<starcraftman> ^Zen-hoOb-bit: Instructions > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%208.04%20LTS%20to%2010.04%20LTS
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> really???
<starcraftman> ^Zen-hoOb-bit: course, that's how lts always been with lts.
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> great!!! En Taro Tassadar!
<starcraftman> ^Zen-hoOb-bit: have fun
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> why haven't I asked it before? I thought I had to reinstall all... waited for ages... I'm so stupid lol :-)
<^Zen-hoOb-bit> :-PPP
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-26
<philipballew> would anyone know anything about a network install of linux?
<bodhizazen> philipballew, what are you trying to do exactly, there are several types of "network install"
<philipballew> well i have a laptop with no cd drive and wont boot from usb
<philipballew> and i dont want microsoft on it
<bodhizazen> philipballew, That is easy, ask Microsoft =)
<philipballew> funny
<philipballew> :)
<philipballew> haha
<bodhizazen> PXE boot ?
<bodhizazen> Netbook ?
<philipballew> maybe. its a old laptop
<bodhizazen> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/478
<truepurple> None of my browsers are able to connect to the web, but clearly I have a internet connection, anyone have a idea what is going on?
<holstein> clearly?
<holstein> open a terminal and ping something
<holstein> ping -c 4 google.com
<truepurple> Well I am talking to you through IRC which uses the internet
<holstein> O I C
<holstein> you are on the machine now
<truepurple> Yes
<holstein> truepurple: what were you doing before this happened?
<holstein> some kind of proxy maybe?
<truepurple> ping: unknown host google.com
<truepurple> No proxy
<holstein> you arent getting out
<holstein> firewall?
<holstein> im not sure whats up
<holstein> i would probably just restart, and see whats up
<truepurple> Only that which is default in ubuntu 11.04
<holstein> next i would make another user and try that user account
<truepurple> Even if I restart and it works, that still doesn
<truepurple> doesn't tell me what happened
<holstein> who knows whats up...
<holstein> IRC is on a different port...
<holstein> can any machine connect or ping google.com?
<truepurple> When I ping something, it uses the same port as any browser does?
<truepurple> I only have the one machine
<holstein> we cant say for sure its not your ISP then
<stlsaint> holstein: yes any machine that can reach the internet can ping
<holstein> stlsaint: he's connected to the irc on the machine that wont ping google.com
<holstein> the only thing i can come up with is that the IRC is on a different port
<bodhizazen> I do not think ping uses ports =)
<holstein> im not sure...
<holstein> bodhizazen: i didnt think so either
<holstein> still, postulate something plausible, and i'll get behind it
<truepurple> hehe
<truepurple> On advice from someone, I used "ping -c 4 8.8.8.8" and it got back results, 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3001ms
<holstein> hmmmm
<stlsaint> truepurple: what is the overall issue here?
<truepurple> Any and all url links result in dead pages
<truepurple> But I am connected to the internet on the same machine via IRC as of this moment
<truepurple> So I have internet
<holstein> well, you have a connection to freenode
<truepurple> which is internet
<stlsaint> truepurple: i assume you have tried multiple browsers
<truepurple> yes
<truepurple> Midori too
<truepurple> and I got no pings on google.com, but I did get them on 8.8.8.8
<truepurple> stlsaint: Got any ideas what is the matter?
<holstein> truepurple: i would reboot and see if the problem is still there
<stlsaint> truepurple: can be various issues, if i was you i would start with ISP then router then local network settings
<truepurple> It might not be after a reboot, but I wouldn't think linux would require the occassional rebooting to fix internet
<stlsaint> truepurple: i have had to before in situations where i was messing with router
<stlsaint> truepurple: OORRRRR
<holstein> it doesnt require it typically, i just cant thing of anything to suggest to try
<stlsaint> truepurple: run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<stlsaint> ^^ im old fashioned :D
<truepurple> stlsaint: I wasnt messing with anything, I was looking over information in a document file
<stlsaint> new command is: service network stop|start
<truepurple> And chatting in IRC
<truepurple> and then tried to call up a webpage via something said in IRC and ran up against this
<stlsaint> truepurple: but if you run those your connection will drop for now
<holstein> run /etc/init.d/networking restart now
<stlsaint> without the now part
<holstein> yeah, now run: run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<holstein> now run: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<holstein> ^^
<truepurple> "run /etc/init.d/networking restart"? It says no command found
<holstein> in the terminal
<holstein> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<truepurple> It says permission denied, so sudo it?
<holstein> yup
<truepurple> that worked
<truepurple> Its back
<holstein> you can ping google.com?
<truepurple> So what could have causes this?
<truepurple> Better yet, I can call up google directly
<holstein> good
<holstein> who knows... i wouldnt lose sleep over it unless it happens again
<truepurple> Also while I have your attention, initially with firefox I couldn't use the internet
<holstein> initially?
<truepurple> I had to disable some more advanced part of the internet protocal to get it to work
<holstein> what more advanced part of what?
<truepurple> but I forgot the details, and I dont want to lose my internet again when I reinstall ubuntu
<holstein> i would venture a guess that whatever you are talking about there could be related
<truepurple> Something about the URL length, that it was protocal for when they ran out of space, but it wasnt used yet, or something like that
<holstein> truepurple: maybe you can find the link you used
<truepurple> I was given instructions from someone in IRC
<truepurple> So noone of this rings a bell with you?
<holstein> as in, did i need to do that?
<holstein> no
<truepurple> No, do you have a idea what i might be talking about
<truepurple> That is what i mean
<holstein> maybe ipv6
<holstein> but that doesnt make any sense to me
<truepurple> yeah that seems like it is likely it
<truepurple> How do I disable that or whatever?
<truepurple> So that if I reinstall linux, I can be prepared
<holstein> you shouldnt need to do anything with that
<truepurple> Well I did
<holstein> im not convinced you needed to though
<truepurple> I had to disable it or something to get my browser to work
<Sal_IT> I have a question about installing Asus USB wireless on my Natty machine.  I guess I don't know how to install the drivers
<truepurple> It didnt work before out of the box, and then after I disabled this thing, it did work, so yeah, I need to
<holstein> truepurple: are you plugged right into your modem?
<truepurple> yes, into my ethernet port
<holstein> i have heard about interesting issues hooked up that way
<holstein> ive never done that, so im not sure
<holstein> i cant imagine having only one machine online
<truepurple> Why would you want multiple machines online for one user?
<holstein> Sal_IT: what is it? broadcom? can you hook the machine up to wired internet?
<holstein> truepurple: i just have a lot of hardware... server machine, my girlfriend's, media center
<Sal_IT> I can, it just upstairs and it my old Dell XPS system which is really heavy. I was hoping not to havet o move it
<truepurple> So you don't know how to disable ipv6?
<holstein> truepurple: ive never needed to, but if i did, i could sort it out
<Sal_IT> ASUS wireless usb to a Motorola Surfboard Cable modem
<stlsaint> truepurple: testing and developing multiple instances can be useful to have more than one machine
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<holstein> probably looks something like that ^^
<holstein> having a router inline is nice too... gives you another firewall, and wifi if you want it
<holstein> Sal_IT: the surfboard doesnt supply wifi
<holstein> i should say, mine doesnt...
<Sal_IT> yup, it is also a wireless N router
<holstein> COOL
<philipballew> any wanna recomend a linux distro or version of ubuntu for 256 ram
<holstein> philipballew: lubuntu
<philipballew> will it run reasonably?
<holstein> or a command line box
<philipballew> or be slow?
<holstein> philipballew: what are your options ;)
<stlsaint> philipballew: if your not wanting to use lubuntu i would say crunchbang
<holstein> it'll run like 256 of ram
<holstein> check out zenix too
<philipballew> welli i was think lubuntu, debian or arch, or puppy
<holstein> http://zenix-os.net/
<truepurple> holstein: Will that work in 11.04 too?
<holstein> truepurple: only one way to find out :)
<holstein> it should
<philipballew> haha, i might try flux box
<stlsaint> philipballew: nope, you will want smaller than debian or arch defaults
<holstein> truepurple: i would get a router though
<stlsaint> philipballew: fluxbox rules though
<truepurple> holstein: For what?
<stlsaint> philipballew: my top three light distros: lubuntu, crunchbang, zenix
<holstein> Sal_IT: typically, if you get the machine wired up to internet, and there is a driver available, you will be promted to download it... then you can be wireless
<holstein> truepurple: i dont need to disable ipv6 on my machines, i think thats because you are connecting straight through your modem
<Sal_IT> ok, thanks.
<holstein> i mean, at some point, you'll want IPv6
<stlsaint> holstein: why?
<holstein> why ipv6 stlsaint ?
 * stlsaint is just being stubborn
<truepurple> holstein: Wouldn't the lack of a router mean its easier to connect to a internet, not harder?
<holstein> lol
<stlsaint> truepurple: internet connection with no router....your a brave soul!!
<holstein> truepurple: i can only share with you my experience where when i have hooked straight into a few modems and had issues
<holstein> its obviously working for you
<truepurple> stlsaint: How do you figure that?
<holstein> having a router in the mix could only add some potentially needed technologies, such as routing, wifi and an extra firewall, as well as hopefully IPv6 support
<truepurple> holstein: I am told the difference between software and hardware firewall is pretty miniscule. And hell no to wifi, no reason to have that shit
<holstein> im not a router salesmen ;)
<holstein> do what you want
<truepurple> I mean, if your not using a laptop
<holstein> but, you'll want ipv6 at some point
<holstein> you can have it out on the phone with your ISP that day ;)
<holstein> when you say, 'how do i disable ipv6' i say, how do you get hardware that supports ipv6
<stlsaint> truepurple: truly depends on what you do. If all you do is sit to your computer and check your email then i guess a router is not a definate need. But for anything as web server, ssh, etc....router is vital
<stlsaint> Plus wifi is awesome!!
<stlsaint> DD-WRT + router == Network admin heaven!!
<truepurple> stlsaint: Websever? What do you mean by that?
<philipballew> ddwrt is the shiz-niz!
 * holstein fistbumps philipballew 
<stlsaint> truepurple: hosting a website or hosting anything (file server for instance)
<truepurple> Or a game for example?
<stlsaint> philipballew: same as no computer i own runs windows....no router i own runs default firmware
<philipballew> i view my default operating system like most people view their default wall paper
<philipballew> i have one router i cant seem to find any 3party firmware for
<truepurple> philipballew: No idea what you mean by that, and I can't recall the last place I have been in that uses wallpaper
<philipballew> wallpaper as in desktop wallpaper
<stlsaint> truepurple: yes
<truepurple> Never ever heard anyone refer to it as "wallpaper"
<philipballew> i have, all the time
<stlsaint> truepurple: that is the term is....wallpaper...background same thing
<holstein> what do you call it truepurple ?
<holstein> background?
<truepurple> background
<philipballew> californians say it differently
<philipballew> maybe?
<holstein> nah, im on the other coast, and ive heard both
<philipballew> huh, maybe its a windows term im just used to
<stlsaint> truepurple: basically whenever you open up your network to the web you need a router
<truepurple> wallpaper sounds like a very silly name though
<truepurple> Since its neither a wall nor paper
<stlsaint> there are many titles as such in the english language, you will drive yourself insane trying to deal with them all
<philipballew> my desktop is a wall
<philipballew> i put things on it and its flat
<truepurple> philipballew: Like postit notes?
<stlsaint> yep
<stlsaint> tomboy :D
<truepurple> Just don't try to hang pictures off the monitor...
<truepurple> or on the monitor I should say
<stlsaint> truepurple: i hang pictures on my wall....part of my widgets :D
<truepurple> that isnt hanging a picture on your wall, that is putting a picture on your windows desktop
<stlsaint> WHOA
<stlsaint> no windows here bubba ;)
<truepurple>  stlsaint: "DD-WRT + router == Network admin heaven!!" heaven to do what?
<stlsaint> truepurple: psshh....endless activites
<holstein> check out http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index
<truepurple> stlsaint: Like?
<truepurple> I went there first holstein
<holstein> ddwrt is really full featured
<stlsaint> port forwarding, firewall, adhoc, split nets for "guest" network on wifi....
<truepurple> So what are those, in common terms please.
<stlsaint> one of my favs is making a "Free" wifi connection so those wanna be hackers can "attack" it and end up trapped :D
<truepurple> stlsaint: I can tell you one thing though, wifi is alot less stable then hardline
<holstein> yeah?
<stlsaint> truepurple: depends on your connection
<stlsaint> when i have network problems it affects all interfaces, wifi and ethernet
<holstein> stable for me
<stlsaint> truepurple: when the time comes to know those terms i will be here for ya buddy :D
<truepurple> stlsaint: There was this game I played with friends alot, AoW: SM. Someone hosted the game and others tried to join said person. Hosting was the hardest to do, when ever anyone had trouble doing either, if the game ports were open, they almost always had wifi
<truepurple> stlsaint: Apparently something about wifi hates IP handshaking like that
<holstein> nah
<stlsaint> truepurple: um i think you have your terms confused but yes whenever you host something you will want that on a ethernet line
<truepurple> Hey, the evidence was there that this is the case
<holstein> i wouldnt host a game server on wifi though, just for the extra speed, but i have
<truepurple> extra speed?
<stlsaint> truepurple: i will not say that ethernet is TEN times better than wifi but in a sense your right it is more stable as in it doesnt need to authenticate anything thus less work thus less chance of something going wrong
<philipballew> maybe he has no cat5 ports where the server is
<holstein> yeah, if i have the option, i hardwire
<stlsaint> philipballew: a server with no NIC!!?!?!?!?!? I highly doubt it
<holstein> i have served up wolfenstien on wifi though
<philipballew> i doubt it to
<philipballew> just sayin
<stlsaint> the reason folks have issues with wifi is just due to authentication and maybe signal strength if you are moving farther and farther away from router
<philipballew> get a better antenna
<truepurple> stlsaint: Well it was virtually impossible for anyone to host any of our games using wifi, even with everyone using a tunneling software, it was just too unstable.
<philipballew> i bought a 6 foot long one and pick up everything
<holstein> that could be the ISP though
<holstein> i mean, did you wire it up, and everything was fine and dandy?
<stlsaint> truepurple: that is one of those cases where a router being hardwired would be needed
<truepurple> holstein: You say that as though we are talking about a single ISP, these are people from many parts of the world, alot of whom didn't know each other in real life and most likely did not share ISPs
<holstein> actually, it doesnt matter... wire up your server if at all possible... if you have the bandwidth, WIFI will be fine
<stlsaint> truepurple: you start forcing a wifi connection to authentication AND many users coming onto the network you are asking for trouble
<stlsaint> let the router handle connections and bandwidth and hardwire the server! Problem solved
<truepurple> stlsaint: Well not sure what that even means though
<truepurple> stlsaint: Are you talking about more then one PC?
<holstein> the term router to me implies more that one box, since that pretty much what its for
<stlsaint> truepurple: yes, with the game situation
<stlsaint> holstein: nope
<stlsaint> holstein: as i said before you can have on system but if on that system you want open ports you need to get a router
<stlsaint> one system
<truepurple> stlsaint: Not a chance, I believe in virtualization, not physicalization. I would rather have one PC do the work of several, then visa versa.
<truepurple> stlsaint: Anyway I only have one PC
<truepurple> I mean one thats anywhere close to modern
<stlsaint> is physicalization a word?? lol
<stlsaint> truepurple: if you want virtualization than that is a different situation
<truepurple> stlsaint: So how would I get more speed from making a hardline modem do wifi to my PC?
<stlsaint> truepurple: a router
<truepurple> stlsaint: Yes it is actually, maybe I didn't type it exactly right, but I did research a bit on the topic of virtualization verses physicalization
<holstein> well, its getting late, i gotta get to troll
<holstein> i mean, bed
<truepurple> stlsaint: How does that mean more speed?
<holstein> GN all
<stlsaint> routers have the ability to allocate who gets the say so on the network
<truepurple> holstein: What was it that I was going to do again? Oh yeah, I was suppose to laugh.
<truepurple> holstein: Almost forgot ;)
<stlsaint> i too must be hitting the sack
<holstein> truepurple: you can stop anytime... you dont have to get a router
<holstein> no one will make you :)
<stlsaint> truepurple: if there is more you want to know im sure others here will gladly help
<stlsaint> later folks !! W00t!
<truepurple> stlsaint: As far as hosting, can't a software firewall do just as good, security wise?
<truepurple> stlsaint: You still there?
<stlsaint> truepurple: sup
<stlsaint> truepurple: oh, yes, there are some good ones out there
<stlsaint> truepurple: iptables work perfect for all firewall needs (IMO)
<stlsaint> truepurple: but on my home network i have many systems, laptops, desktops and multiple servers so a router allows ALOT more control over my network
<stlsaint> truepurple: so i run a firewall on the router AND i run iptables on all my servers
 * stlsaint is AFK
<truepurple> iptables, that also windows?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<holstein> iptables is pretty much software firewall... what you use
<truepurple> So is iptables already setup for to prevent any remote hacking/unused port hiding?
<truepurple> holstein:
<holstein> i know iptables is in the kernel somehow truepurple
<holstein> if i were you, not running a hardware firewall, i would want to know for sure
<holstein> i have only used shorewall myself when i put a box outside my firewall in the DMZ
<truepurple> holstein: I thought you JUST said you were for sure
<holstein> truepurple: about?
<truepurple> holstein: about it being there
<holstein> sure, its there
<holstein> in what state though?
<truepurple> holstein: Your suggesting I should make sure its active?
<holstein> ive never needed to check...
<holstein> truepurple: im suggesting that if i were you, i would want to know for sure
<truepurple> holstein: Ok. I inputed iptables -L like it said, and it gave me the screen like the website said for no rules, does this mean it is essentially off? Or is it still providing me with some protection?
<holstein> iptables is over my head
<holstein> i have always just used shorewall when i needed a software firewall
<truepurple> For linux?
<truepurple> I mean, ubuntu
<holstein> for my ubuntu boxes where i have wanted a firewall
<holstein> in the past
<truepurple> holstein: Have you tried others? Any reason for you to think this one is better then other options?
<holstein> i have used UFW a bit
<holstein> im always behind my router, so its not something i mess with a lot
<truepurple> You found UFW to be better or worse then shorewall? Or you don't know?
<holstein> eh, its a firewall
<holstein> they all just do what they do
<holstein> its just whatever one you want to learn how to use
<holstein> for my setup, i just need to get my router the rules so it will allow certain ports in to certain machines
<holstein> if you were to pick at my IP right now, you get my router
<truepurple> holstein: You think shorewall will protect me from remote hacking out of box?
<holstein> if i pick at yours, i get your machine
<truepurple> Your internal IP yeah, unless a firewall is hiding it alogether
<holstein> truepurple: if i were running a setup like you have, i would want to be sure
<holstein> truepurple: no, my ISP ip
<holstein> that gets you to my access point
<holstein> not any machine in particualar
<holstein> IF you get in on one of the ports to my webserver or whatever
<holstein> its just that one machine
<truepurple> holstein: How do I make sure shorewall is actually protecting me then?
<holstein> truepurple: you need to do whatever makes you feel comfortable
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<holstein> maybe http://blog.jeff-owens.com/linux/shorewall-firewall-on-ubuntu-feisty-vps-part-3/ ??
<holstein> i just dont do it that way... i have to ask the router to expose me the way you are exposed
<holstein> i like that layer
<truepurple> holstein: "you need to do whatever makes you feel comfortable" That is saying alot of nothing
<holstein> truepurple: yeah?
<holstein> you'll need to figure out how to use it, and make it do what you want it to do
<truepurple> holstein: You said you would want to make sure the PC is protected properly by the firewall, how do I do that?
<truepurple> What I want it to do is protect my PC
<holstein> you'll need to read about how to use whatever firewall you choose to use
<holstein> and implement some protection with it
<truepurple> That won't let me know if I am protected or not though
<holstein> i would probably leave the machine on, and try and hit it with another machine
<holstein> i remember doing that with dial up at some point
<holstein> trying to hack myself
<holstein> truepurple: i was quite serious when i suggested a router... this is one of the things a router would take care of
<truepurple> I don't know how to hack...
<truepurple> holstein: I know you were, and I was quit serious about not wanting another piece of hardware and rather doing it through software which I am told is nearly as secure
<holstein> how about http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/ ??
<holstein> truepurple: you dont have to get a router
<holstein> or a firewall
<holstein> you have a good password right?
<holstein> thats a good defense
<holstein> do what makes you feel comfortable
<truepurple> holstein: My comfort won't mean a hill of beans for my system security, please stop repeating that
<holstein> i mean, comfortable as far as security truepurple
<truepurple> holstein: Your still not telling me how I can easily set up sufficient firewall security and be sure of said securityt
<holstein> truepurple: you'll need to read about one of the firewalls, and use it
<holstein> truepurple: im not sure what you are looking for
<holstein> im not going to be able to drop commands here for you
<holstein> i remember shorewall and UFW both being pretty straight forward though
<m4er> How can I mount my dvd/cdrom drive onto my 11.04 filesystem?
<m4er> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/156752 -- this can be used as a reference point
<m4er> It was suggested I try putting in a cd/dvd and running dmesg | tail -n 10. That didn't seem to render any relevan data
<eifersucht> can anyone help me with a wireless problem ?
<m4er> what's up?
<eifersucht> I can connect but seems to only connect for a limited time anywhere i connect
<eifersucht> like maybe when ermmm....the ip's are renewed...?
<eifersucht> i keep trying and eventually it seems like my wireless care is not even there as if it becomes unmounted or something
<eifersucht> card*
<m4er> shouldn't be IP address renewal issue. If you're computer acquires an IP address from a wi-fi hotspot- it'll keep the ip address at least for the duration of the session it's connected.
<eifersucht> and i have to reboot, sometimes rebooting seems to fix the problem but a hassle of course
<eifersucht> is there anything else that gets renewed ?
<eifersucht> i had a friend look at it and he said something to that affect
<eifersucht> about renewing something... i dunno
<eifersucht> lol
<m4er> not that I know of. but maybe there are ppl in here who know more than I do?
<eifersucht> any ideas what "could" cause the issue?
<bioterror> next time, check dmesg
<eifersucht> how do i do that ?
<eifersucht> sorry
<m4er> @eifersucht: to be honest I'm probably in the same boat that you're in.... I like messing with my computer but I don't know very much about fixing it. My best guess? the driver for your wireless card may need reloaded
<bioterror> I dont think that your network card disappears
<truepurple> Will I get better performance from linux if it is closer to the center of the HDD disk?
<truepurple> bioterror:
<eifersucht> well sometimes it will still connect but, i cant get to the web
<eifersucht> or ping anything
<bioterror> I had problems at my parents. they have buffalo's adsl router with wi-fi and if I used wpa2 as encryption it cut the connection all the time
<bioterror> I changed it to wep and problem disappeared
<eifersucht> then in the panel dongle i dont have an option for the wireless card anymore
<bioterror> hmmm
<m4er> @eifersucht: even on open wifi connections you're having trouble?
<bioterror> eifersucht, what's your wlan?
<eifersucht> sounds kind of like the problem im having bioterror
<eifersucht> wpa2 everything i am trying to connect to
<bioterror> % lspci |grep Wireless
<bioterror> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<bioterror> gimme that kind of line
<eifersucht> i havent tried to connect or havent connected to one that is wid opn in a while
<bioterror> truepurple, you wont notice the difference
<eifersucht> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<m4er> sounds like something amiss with the wireless driver/device. I don't know the 1st thing about troubleshooting that kinda thing tho.....
<bioterror> there we go ;)
<bioterror> broadcom is the problem
<truepurple> bioterror: So besides windows needing to be on a primary, whether linux and other data is near the center of the disk, or outside, whether primary or extended, whether most of the space is in primary or extended, none of these really matter?
<eifersucht> please dont let me see the word ndiswrapper come up
 * eifersucht beats head on desk
<m4er> @truepurple: as long as the OSs are installed correctly and the computer has the required specs for both to run, hdd partition space isn't a problem as far as I know.....
<eifersucht> so bioterror.... new card? lol
<eifersucht> or do you have any reomendations for one that will play nice
<eifersucht> there always seems to be some little hiccup no matter the distro i use lol
<truepurple> m4er: So your saying none of those things I mentioned matter?
<bioterror> launchpad is full of bug raports :P
<bioterror> hard to find a proper one
<m4er> In my opinion no, but my opinion on that is worth little......
<philipballew> i was unable to configure my dchp during the install as i was offline. how can i do that now that i am connected?
<bioterror> sudo dhclient eth0
<truepurple> bioterror: What do you say?
<eifersucht> alright...thanks fellas
<philipballew> hey, so i accedently while installing ubuntu to an external drive messed up my boot loader and now unless the external hd is plugged in. my main system wont boot
<nit-wit> philipballew, have you ever loaded the mbr before
<philipballew> not sure what that is. so no
<nit-wit> philipballew, which ubuntu did you install, and you still have the cd or thumb you used to load the distro
<philipballew> i was thinking if i run update grub with the external unplugged, it would fix the problem. good or bad idea?
<nit-wit> no that wont work but we can get you going no problem
<philipballew> well i installed debian squeeze actually. but my main os on my laptop is ubuntu 11.04
<philipballew> and also i have backtrack here im duel booting
<nit-wit> philipballew, do you have a natty cd
<nit-wit> philipballew, s it backtrack 5
<nit-wit> *is
<philipballew> yeah. im running 64 bit, i have a bunch of 32 off hand or i can quickly download and burn a 64
<nit-wit> philipballew, not sure whether the bit amount matters here as far as reloading grub2
<philipballew> ill download and burn 64. shouldnt take long
<nit-wit> philipballew, here is the link defaults to using the live cd I would use natty it will find the other OS's  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<philipballew> so what do i need a live cd for?
<nit-wit> philipballew, if you want grub2 to be the bootloader, debian is grub-legacy. Grub-legacy does not auto-find the pther OS's, so it is a matter of choice.
<nit-wit> *other
<philipballew> i want grub2
<philipballew> much better
<philipballew> can i just install grub 2 now?
<philipballew> or did i eff up my mbr to much?
<nit-wit> philipballew, only with a natty cd, not sure about the bit difference though.
<nit-wit> no your cool
<nit-wit> easy fix. ;)
<philipballew> its probably better to wait i guess and install just to be safe
<philipballew> 17 minutes left on download
<nit-wit> not sure exactly what you mean.
<nit-wit> I see
<philipballew> i mean its better to download and burn 64 vs try with 32
<philipballew> i have a box of 32 officials. thats all
<philipballew> no 64 iso'd or anything
<nit-wit> if you look at the link you will run sudo fdisk -l to confirm the Natty partition then 2 more commands to reload grub and reboot to natty and run a upodate grub there to make sure all the OS's are showing.
<philipballew> do i really need to burn it or can i just mount the iso?
<nit-wit> philipballew, it has to be run live
<nit-wit> can you get into backtrack or natty now?
<philipballew> alright, ill want to get on my desktop and stay on here when i perform this operation
<philipballew> im in natty now
<nit-wit> philipballew, cool so natty is on the sda drive
<philipballew> i interted the external it loaded the debian boot loader, i scrolled down and chose natty. then i booted into natty and unpluged the external
<nit-wit> your home free we can do it from there
<nit-wit> we just need to confirm the HD is it sda, sdb,sdc
 * philipballew should have unplugged his main hd during the install
<philipballew> and we do this from a live?
<nit-wit> we can do it from natty can you confirm the HD
<nit-wit> do you know what I mean by the hd=sda,or sdb....etc
<philipballew> no, i do not
<philipballew> i have seen those akromims before though
<nit-wit> open gparted and tell me the HD letter and partition number for natty, for examplw sda5
<philipballew> got it boss
<nit-wit> your two commands from being fixed
<nit-wit> you're
<nit-wit> if you don't have gparted installed you can run in the terminal sudo fdisk -l  and ethier pastebin the whole thing or identify natty
<philipballew> i have gparted. but patebin is probably easier
<nit-wit> do you have just one HD
<philipballew> yes i do
<philipballew> unless you count the external that caused this
 * philipballew knows it was really him that caused it
<nit-wit> cool then run in the terminal sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<philipballew> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/652248/
<nit-wit> the sudo update-grub   you should see all the OS's then.
<philipballew> see this before i do that
<nit-wit>  run in the terminal sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<nit-wit> your on your way.;)
<philipballew> so do what you said?
<nit-wit> tyeah the last command
<nit-wit> *yeah
<philipballew> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<philipballew> ?
<nit-wit> yes
<nit-wit> ;)
<nit-wit> then sudo update-grub
<philipballew> done, im gonna sudo reboot and see what i get on the other side of my boot
<nit-wit> cool now you know the secret
<nit-wit> run the update-grub first
<philipballew> dont worry, I wont tell anyone.
<nit-wit> lol
 * philipballew crosses fingers
<nit-wit> run the update-grub before rebooting
<nit-wit> that you on that computer
<philipballew_> nit-wit, well the fact i am here again shows it worked
<philipballew_> :)
<nit-wit> cool. ;)
<philipballew_> thanks a lot! now i will probably unplug my laptop hd when installing to the external. haha
<nit-wit> I use a app called suoergrub to just get into the OS's to run those commands rather then the live cd most of the time it is easier.
<nit-wit> no problem
<nit-wit> if you choose the custom install in ubutnu or most any linux it will have an area the allows you to point grub at the correct mbr
<nit-wit> the second HD would be sdb the first sda a third would be sdc
<philipballew_> and the 4th is d?
<nit-wit> yep, you just want to confirm it always
<philipballew_> sometimes the system can be funny
<nit-wit> If you had used a thumb it might switch the thumb to sda and the first hd to sdb, so always confirm
<nit-wit> yeah
<nit-wit> Debian and backtrack 5 are pretty good distros, I had those and centos and fedora15 on my computer last week
<nit-wit> and XP.Wy,natty and oneiric
<nit-wit> *W7
<philipballew_> i like backtrack because i can keep all my network tools in one
<nit-wit> it has a lot of stuff, hardly any of which I understand, lol
<philipballew_> you need to be a network guru for some of that stuff i think
<philipballew_> haha
<nit-wit> it looked like it, I just install and clone, for future use.
<nit-wit> clonezilla is a great app
<philipballew_> whats it do?
<nit-wit> it is a clone app also has multicasting, here's a link http://clonezilla.org/
<nit-wit> Full images with the mbr saved
<philipballew_> i always rsync things
<nit-wit> that works grgreat as well I use grsync to save home.
<nit-wit> I don't trust myself on that sort of cli
<philipballew_> i wrote a script ans put in in a cron folder, it runs from there and saves my desktop to a external drive connected to it
<philipballew_> cli is easier in some regard
<nit-wit> that is the way to do it, I change distros so often that I just do it this way, but I'm quite familiar with the cli but if the is a shiny gui I will use it
<nit-wit> *there
<nit-wit> I cheat, for a long term linux user. ;)
<philipballew_> do shiny things attract you?
<nit-wit> ease of use, lol
<philipballew_> never hurts. its all what your used to
<philipballew_> some say cli is easier
<nit-wit> I learned all my open source while pursuing two degree a minor and major in college.
<nit-wit> my brain can only remember so much
<philipballew_> what major?
<nit-wit> minor in music and psych and major is black studies
<philipballew_> you dont mean you majored in jive?
<nit-wit> I saw the representations of it in studying films and stereotyping
<philipballew_> whered you school at? i see.
<nit-wit> PSU portland ore
<philipballew_> nice, you live in orgon?
<nit-wit> used to play Jazz professionally I'm a middle aged student, yeah lived here all my life.
<philipballew_> oh nice, and you didnt go to oscon?
<philipballew_> i live in nor cak
<philipballew_> *cal
<nit-wit> I saw it to late I didn't even know.
<philipballew_> its all good. haha
<nit-wit> Ore, has a peculiar history for the Black population, there were Black Exclusion laws and many other problems which leave the population at 1/2 the nation wide average
<nit-wit> seems all liberal, but not from the colored communities point of view
<philipballew_> how so not from their point?
<nit-wit> I can't speak for all of them of course I'm white, but the instutionalized racism we are all used to without realizing it is pointed at them and other marginalized groups, it may be as simple as being watched while shoping always
<nit-wit> *shopping
<nit-wit> uniformly all my contacts with the community say that this is the racist place they have been worse then the south
<nit-wit> *than
<philipballew_> do people do that because they see more crimes commited by black people on the news or just told to i wonder
<philipballew_> you know what i mean?
<nit-wit> it is a social norm fed by that yes stereotyped representations, very little positive rep's if any, and the history of slavery, which continued long after 1865, some say still practiced, more so on the Hispanic groups now, and others
<nit-wit> It is a drag when you get the missing history of America, tha is and has been left out.
<nit-wit> a drag on your concious anyway
<nit-wit> as far as crimes drug use all other areas it is eaually practiced among all groups
<nit-wit> *equally
<nit-wit> anyway I'm not supposed to talk about this here, but I care a graet deal for the information
<philipballew_> for sure. it seemes really intresting
<nit-wit> awesome professors in that department
<philipballew_> sounds like it. when did you graduate?
<nit-wit> there is another helper on here who is a pro Jazz player quite talented
<nit-wit> *quite
<nit-wit> I graduate next January,  think I'm going to try a masters in conflict resolution.
<philipballew_> nit-wit, you mean holsten? sounds really peaceful?
<nit-wit> yep
<nit-wit> he's a graet bass player he linked me to some vid
<nit-wit> *great
<nit-wit> really nice guy as well helps lots of people.
<philipballew_> he helps me sometimes and we work together to help some people sometimes
<philipballew_> he knows his stuff
<nit-wit> yeah he knows some of the same players I do, not unusual in Jazz, no maoney to live like a rock star.
<nit-wit> *money
<philipballew_> how so?
<nit-wit> one is a rather well known bass player
<nit-wit> just the scene we all mingle generally rather than escape
<nit-wit> Jazz is one of the true democratic genre in music, along with the blues to some extent
<philipballew_> AMERICA!!!!!!!!
<nit-wit> Jazz and other music formats are really ethnic music to some ectent like one would consider others bound to culture and country
<philipballew_> i like spoken word jazz
<nit-wit> yeah, I play really wild avantegarde stuff now, when i actually play, it includes that and multimedia.
<philipballew_> some say that is not music
<nit-wit> I know people run at times
<philipballew_> i heard a speach on that a few months ago
<philipballew_> avantegarde is intrestingf
<nit-wit> it is an acquired taste for sure, it helps if you understand music theory, or just like it.
<philipballew_> i play the drums. haha
<philipballew_> not just play, but read to
<philipballew_> theres a difference
<nit-wit> cool are you familiar with Vinnie Colaiuta
<nit-wit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinnie_Colaiuta
<nit-wit> probably about the best around scary player, the only person to ever audition for Frank Zappa and play the book perfectly
<philipballew_> session drumming is a good gig
<nit-wit> yaeh, he is on ton's of others gigs or albums. Even though I a sax,flute, and fretless bass player the beat is where it's at
<nit-wit> I am
<philipballew_> for sure
<philipballew_> its bed time here in this area for me
 * philipballew_ turns out the light
<nit-wit> just a bunch of notes otherwise, although I played in a group that was all improv and the drummer played free time like nobody I have ever played with, good night
<philipballew_> peace!
<nit-wit> sma eto yiou .;)
<^zenhobb-it> hello!
<Abhijit> hi
<^zenhobb-it> can you help me unistalling kubuntu 8.04 please?
<Abhijit> ^zenhobb-it, you can not uninsatll it. just foramt it and delete it.
<Abhijit> ^zenhobb-it, you want to upgrade or you want to install another os there?
<^zenhobb-it> yes I simply want to uprade to 10.04
<^zenhobb-it> but I have only 3 gb free
<Abhijit> !8.04
<ubot2> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<^zenhobb-it> and kubuntu always slows the boot time
<Abhijit> ^zenhobb-it, for upgradation you do not need to uinstall the current os. just follow the upgrade procedure
<Abhijit> !upgrade | ^zenhobb-it
<ubot2> ^zenhobb-it: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<^zenhobb-it> yes I know
<^zenhobb-it> but is there any way to disable kubuntu, restoring ubuntu as default?
<^zenhobb-it> I mean, I've choosen to set kubuntu as default
<^zenhobb-it> at the boot, appears the kubuntu loading instead of ubuntu... how to disable it?
<Abhijit> do you have gnome installed?
<^zenhobb-it> yes
<Abhijit> ^zenhobb-it, at the login screen at the bottm there is option to choose between kde/gnome
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> log in
<bioterror> and purge kde\*
<bioterror> then install ubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> and when you're logged into gnome desktop
<bioterror> !puregnome
<ubot2> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<^zenhobb-it> ok thanks
<^zenhobb-it> so if I remove all kubuntu packages it also delete kde?
<bioterror> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<tsimpson> !puregnome | ^zenhobb-it, see this too
<ubot2> ^zenhobb-it, see this too: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<tsimpson> (make sure you have "ubuntu-desktop" installed though)
<^zenhobb-it> excuse me, what I have to do first: 1) ctrl+alt+f1 at the log,  "purge kde\*" and then "install ubuntu-desktop" or 2) write the command that remove kubuntu in the terminal, as written here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomehardy ?
<^zenhobb-it> lo nhandler pleia2 tronyx sardonyx ! en taro adun starcraftman !
<Abhijit> ^zenhobb-it, do not use that command. only do sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<Abhijit> that command from that site broken my system
<^zenhobb-it> lol really?
<Abhijit> yeah
<^zenhobb-it> they are criminals!
<^zenhobb-it> So can I type this command now, or I need to disconnect and type ctrl+alt+f1?
<Abhijit> yeah type now
<Abhijit> its wil be better if you login inside gnome
<^zenhobb-it> ok
<^zenhobb-it> and what about it: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<^zenhobb-it> what's the difference?
<Abhijit> use apt-get
<^zenhobb-it> ok
<^zenhobb-it> less radical?
<^zenhobb-it> "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Abhijit> ^zenhobb-it, close synaptic or software center or any other terminal
<^zenhobb-it> ok
<^zenhobb-it> it seems to have already finished
<Abhijit> hmm
<^zenhobb-it> Do I need to restart before apply some updates?
<^zenhobb-it> Do I have to install ALL updates (backports includeds) before update to 10.04?
<Abhijit> yes
<^zenhobb-it> yes both?
<Abhijit> yes to second
<^zenhobb-it> ok thanks
<yofel> Abhijit: purging kubuntu-desktop does *not* remove the dependencies, although removing libkdecore5 should probabl take most of KDE with it
<Abhijit> yofel, amm???
<Abhijit> yofel, you talking w.r.t what?
<^zenhobb-it> does it matters if some backport updates are kde-related?
<yofel> <Abhijit> ^zenhobb-it, do not use that command. only do sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<Abhijit> yes
<Abhijit> becuase i copied pasted that command from that site
<Abhijit> and it did broke my system
<Abhijit> i need to reinstall
<yofel> hm, shouldn't, as it does install ubuntu-desktop at the end
<Abhijit> i had ubunt desktop already
<^zenhobb-it> so is it better if I reinstall ubuntu-desktop for safeness?
<Abhijit> not necessary
<^zenhobb-it> lo
<Abhijit> ??
<Chenthu> can some one help me install Natty Narwhal?
<Chenthu> no one here?
<Chenthu> can someone help me?....I ve been trying to install ubuntu 11.04 from yesterday
<Chenthu> ok brb
<holstein> Chenthu: ?
<holstein> whats up?
<Chenthu> hey back
<Chenthu> holstein u there?
<holstein> o/
<Chenthu> was afk
<Chenthu> still have trouble installing
<Chenthu> i downloaded the other version
<Chenthu> still propbs...this tim it osnt even going to install
<Chenthu> how r u man?...sry...was too messed up...lol
<holstein> im good
<holstein> Chenthu: how does it run live
<Chenthu> same problem
<holstein> when you get to the choice to install or run live, you should choose run live
<holstein> when you get it running live, then you'll have a better, easier time installing
<Chenthu> when i boot from usb  get display probs after that i get my windos 7 desktop wall paper (scrambled)
<Chenthu> i cant run it live either
<Chenthu>  same probs
<holstein> Chenthu: these are the same things
<holstein> from cd usb whatever
<Chenthu> :(
<holstein> the big differences would be the kernel version
<Chenthu> so no other way?
<holstein> if i were you, i would download 10.04 live
<holstein> i would get that running live
<holstein> one thing to look into is safe grahpics mode
<Chenthu> but how is it that some could install it?
<holstein> Chenthu: some?
<holstein> some users?
<Chenthu> how to go to safe graphics mode?
<Chenthu> yeah some users
<holstein> you have different hardware
<holstein> im guessing some type of nvidia graphics card
<holstein> i have a VIA chip thats a pain
<Chenthu> VIA?...never heard of
<holstein> Chenthu: trying different live CD's is an easy way for you to try different kernels and experience different hardware support
<Chenthu> any idea of how to recover this nvidi issue
<holstein> i keep the latest ubuntu, the latest ubuntu LTS, knoppix and some other recovery live CD's at hand
<holstein> as well as others
<holstein> Chenthu: i have all kinds of ideas about how to force that to install
<holstein> all of which really require me to be in front of the hardware
<Chenthu> u must be a genius
<Chenthu> hmmm...where r u from...would fly up to sort this issue...
<Chenthu> just kidding
<holstein> hehe, im in north carolina, and im no genius, im just getting more used to troubleshooting
<holstein> Chenthu: what machine is this?
<holstein> sometime just clearly googling cant help
<holstein> "ubuntu HP pavillion whatever"
<holstein> the greatest thing for me about linux and opensource is the community
<Chenthu> Compaq Pressario V3133AU
<Chenthu> 2.5 Gb Ram
<Chenthu> 500 GB hard disk
<holstein> you can pretty much guarantee someone else has had that same issue
<Chenthu> yeah..but finding the right is hell of a task
<holstein> Chenthu: i would download 10.04 and try that
<Chenthu> i think i will better edit the blacklist file to ignore nvidia drivers
<Chenthu> after install may be i will reinstall...lol
<Chenthu> i d better put 10.04 download and while it gets downloaded i will work on this
<holstein> what you want is a nice easy live experience
<holstein> then the install will 'just work'
<holstein> some hardware configurations are tricky
<Chenthu> yeah it is....i expected nvidia to **** up...and it just did
<Chenthu> Is 11.04 buggy only in installation or on the whole?
<holstein> Chenthu: not really
<Chenthu> meaning
<holstein> 10.04 is the latest long term support, and also, its more of the age of that machine
<holstein> the kernel in there might support that hardware better
<holstein> it might not though....
<Chenthu> i got this laptop 5 yrs b4
<holstein> right... hardware support could be in a backport... you can probaly install a command line install, and get support for that hardware
<holstein> the answer is always yes, its just not always trivial, or easy at first
<holstein> usually, most modern hardware is supported out of the box
<Chenthu> my graphics card is pretty old
<Chenthu> Gforce 6150 go
<holstein> yup, i remember having a card like that
<holstein> it was a drag to get linux to use it, but i did
<holstein> i forced the vesa driver
<holstein> i got rid of that machine the first chance though
<holstein> i sold it with XP on it before it was too far gone
<Chenthu> i will be getting xpx 15 with sandybridge next month
<holstein> Chenthu: you can get that working
<Chenthu> but i will still use only this sys for linux till i get used to it
<holstein> do you still have an install on it?
<Chenthu> u mean install ubuntu on t his machine?
<holstein> Chenthu: this is the idea
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<holstein> its out of date though
<holstein> to get 11.04 to show that menu, you need to hit shift
<holstein> then you hit F4 and choose 'nomodeset'
<holstein> *at least im pretty sure thats the way
<Chenthu> hmmm...will try it out now
<Chenthu> not working
<Chenthu> but there is a command line option
<Chenthu> will try that
<holstein> Chenthu: no
<Chenthu> ?
<holstein> thats an install option
<holstein> that must be the alternate image
<Chenthu> u mean aftter i clcik install?
<holstein> that will install a command line system
<Chenthu> k
<holstein> you want to have the LIVE cd image
<holstein> and try that option
<Chenthu> oh ok
<holstein> that should help you boot into a mode that will use your graphics card
<Chenthu> but the [prob is i cant get the liove cd working as well
<Chenthu> if i press run from usb or install from usb...what ever i do i get a scrambled image and the a flood of texts and then ubuntu screen loading afetr that my windows 7 desktop wall paper comes scrambled and gets stuck there
<holstein> Chenthu: rigth, this should help you do that, and thats what i would want to do *before* installing
<holstein> Chenthu: thats sounds right... thats the same kind of thing i used to see
<Chenthu> lol
<holstein> if you want to use that hardware, you'll need to force the vesa driver
<Chenthu> think we are getting clearer now
<Chenthu> haha
<Chenthu> ok
<Chenthu> so now i have to do is?
<holstein> and you still can
<Chenthu> what should i do now
<Chenthu> i boot from usb
<holstein> i would download and use the ubuntu 10.04 cd
<Chenthu> i get the options and then
<Chenthu> so that is the only way?
<holstein> i personally have not tried those options on the newer ones, so i cant say first hand
<Chenthu> hmmm...ok
<holstein> it should work the same though... hit shift, find that screen with the F4 option
<Chenthu> starting download
<holstein> any of the live CD's should have those options hidden
<Chenthu> k will try
<Chenthu> brb...bro
<Chenthu> k back...
<Chenthu> its downloading
<Chenthu> holstein...u there?
<holstein> yup
<Chenthu> how long have you been using linux?
<holstein> well, i had a rough start
<Chenthu> lol...i thsts expercted
<holstein> maybe since 2008
<Chenthu> oh 3 years?..thats good
<Chenthu> which distros have u tried so far?
<holstein> i tried using linux before then
<Chenthu> k
<holstein> but i would say since 08 or so i have been using it exclusively
<Chenthu> thats a good amount of time u have spent
<holstein> i ran mepis on a laptop... that forced me to use linux on a daily basis
<holstein> i was always trying to move my recording rig over to linux though
<holstein> i tried 64studio, JAD, dynebolic... all kinds of audio distros
<Chenthu> recording rig?...u mean u work on media?
<Chenthu> oh thats good...
<Chenthu> so u are from the audio industry?
<holstein> Chenthu: im a musician, i have a home studio
<jimmie> You realise Holstein is billy joel right?
<jimmie> I thought everyone knew
<Chenthu> dude i dont have an idea what ur speaking abt....I am from a different country than yours...so i wouldnt have a clue who is who?
<Chenthu> I am from India
<holstein> lol
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/
<Chenthu> oh that was jimmie....i though it was you holstien
<holstein> ^^ thats a solo album which is made with ubuntustudio from start to finish :)
<Chenthu> wow thats really amazing to hear
<Chenthu> so there are distros for sound , video and so?
<holstein> yup... ubuntustudio is great
<holstein> bascially ubuntustudio = ubuntu... its just a collection of packages in a custom distro pretty much
<holstein> the same repos and all that
<holstein> there are lots of buntu based audio distros such as KXstudio, puredyne, gnuguitarinux
<holstein> there are nice debian ones too like AVlinux
<Chenthu> is there any studios for CAD?
<Chenthu> i sry i mean any distros for CAD
<Chenthu> like catia, proe, ansys, hypermesh, star ccm+, nastran patran... :)
<holstein> AFAIK... i know folks really like blender
<Chenthu> blender?
<Chenthu> AFAIK?...whats that?
<tenach> as far as I know
<tenach> Chenthu: ^
<Chenthu> oh k...never used that...
<Chenthu> thanks tenach
<holstein> !blender
<ubot2> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<tenach> ChanServ: I do sometimes... but I try not to
<tenach> No problem Chenthu :)
<tenach> And I meant Chenthu not mr.chan serv
<Chenthu> lol...
<Chenthu> but blender is animation right...not physics analysis for engineering
<Chenthu> but yea i 've heard of FOAM
<Chenthu> thats a free cfd analysis
<Chenthu> Where are you guys from?
<holstein> i am in northcarolina, but be careful.. this is the official support channel... the OT one is #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Chenthu> yeah....i know....just this one lol
<Chenthu> good
<Chenthu> My 10.04 is dowbnkloading at 190-260 KB/s
<Chenthu> have to wait but b4 that i will try using the safe graphics mode
<Chenthu> will i be able to install a pure linux install without even the desktop...just the kernel and the terminal?
<Chenthu> using ubuntu
<Chenthu> seems u guys are bussy
<Chenthu> busy
<Chenthu> *
<Chenthu> noone there?
<holstein> Chenthu: i would use the alternate CD and hit F4 and choose 'command line install'
<Chenthu> i tried alternate cd right
<Chenthu> but still...i installs
<Chenthu> it installs*...but the prob is when i log in
<Chenthu> i jst get errors and a blank screen
<holstein> right... you can go in with a live CD and fix that install
<holstein> you can go in from the windows install in theory
<Chenthu> windows install?
<Chenthu> but that will act only as an application...not as a seperate operating system
<holstein> you're dual booting right? you could get ext support in windows and make a custom xorg.conf and put it in place with the windows install
<Chenthu> but that wouldnt be a clean install...right?
<holstein> Chenthu: that would be to fix the currrent one you have
<Chenthu> ok
<Doktor_Zhivago> how do you get ubuntu to recognize a cd-rom drive
<nit-wit> Doktor_Zhivago, is it a internal or external?
<Doktor_Zhivago_> internal
<Doktor_Zhivago_> i installed through the wubi downloader
<nit-wit> Doktor_Zhivago, strange it should show, I believe.
<Doktor_Zhivago_> well i originally installed ubuntu and switched to kubuntu to play with that for a while
<Doktor_Zhivago_> then i switched back to ubuntu
<Doktor_Zhivago_> but it worked on the first ubuntu and the kubuntu installs
<Doktor_Zhivago_> just not this one for some reason
<nit-wit> Doktor_Zhivago, do you have a live cd
<bioterror> you sure that CD-ROM drive is okay?
<Doktor_Zhivago_> yeah i was just ripping an audio cd on the windows install
<Doktor_Zhivago_> no live cd
<nit-wit> Doktor_Zhivago, works in windows still?
<Doktor_Zhivago_> yeah
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> can you see it when you run "sudo lshw |less" in terminal
<Doktor_Zhivago_> no but everything else seems to
<bioterror> my desktop computer doesnt either
<bioterror> but the one I installed today for my parents in law says it has *-cdrom
<Doktor_Zhivago_> gonna double check on windows bbiab
<tdn> Sometimes audio just stops working... It says that /dev/dsp does not exist... I have these errors in the logs: http://p.adora.dk/P2112.html  How do I fix this?
<holstein> tdn: what are you running?
<holstein> assuming it works, and then crashes, i would suggest going one way or the other with a few packages
<tdn> 11.04
<holstein> updating alsa, or dropping down to an older verion... and maybe trying an older kernel as well
<holstein> tdn: is this something that has always happened?
<tdn> I think it has always since 11.04.
<holstein> yeah...i mean, i would just install 10.04, and use it...
<holstein> but, you should be able to pin point what need upgraded or downgraded to sort that out
<holstein> tdn: after it fails, before restarting or fixing it, run in a terminal
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> see you you see your device listed
<tdn> http://paste.adora.dk/P2115.txt
<holstein> tdn: this is after the crash?
<tdn> holstein, it shows two sound cards
<tdn> holstein, this is when sound does not work in mplayer right now.
<holstein> just mplayer?
<tdn> No. Sound at all.
<tdn> Not in mplayer, audacious, etc.
<tdn> mplayer just happened to be the one I tried first.
<holstein> try this... sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<holstein> does that bring the sound back?
<tdn> http://paste.adora.dk/P2116.txt
<tdn> still no sound.
<tdn> did you see the paste?
<holstein> tdn: what triggers this issue?
<tdn> holstein, I have no idea :(
<holstein> are you upgraded?
<tdn> holstein, just happens.
<holstein> check for upgrades
<tdn> holstein, I reinstalled 11.04 from scratch. Clean system.
<holstein> tdn: with all updated?
<tdn> This problem did not begin after a particular upgrade. Not a recent one at least.
<holstein> updates*
<tdn> Everything is up to date.
<holstein> ok
<holstein> i would start with alsa
<bioterror> pulseaudio -k
<tdn> E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> sudo service pulseaudio restart
<holstein> bioterror: good call...
<tdn> Oh. I ran pulseaudio -k in a root terminal.
<bioterror> ;)
<tdn> If I run it in a user terminal, it says nothing.
<tdn> Assuming it just kills PA daemon?
<bioterror> yeah
<tdn> bioterror, still no sound. Then what?
<bioterror> do you have two sound cards?
<bioterror> one built-in and one in PCI?
<tdn> bioterror, it is a laptop.
<bioterror> okay
<tdn> I think it has only one.
<tdn> Maybe it shows up as two?
<holstein> one is showing as digital, the other anolog
<bioterror> okay
<tdn> Is that a problem?
<bioterror> I'm searching my backlogs
<holstein> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=51621
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188786
<holstein> tdn: you have heard sound before on this machine though right?
<tdn> holstein, sure. All the time. If I reboot now, it will work again. For some time.
<tdn> Just read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188786, I do not have the line that is mentioned in the fix here.
<tdn> I guess this is an old problem.
<bioterror> !soundtroubleshooting
<ubot2> bioterror: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<stlsaint> bioterror: you just gonna take that from that bot!! :P
<bioterror> stlsaint, ;)
<chenthu> holstien: u there?
<stlsaint> chenthu: do you need help with something?
<chenthu> stlsaint:yeah...need help installing ubuntu
<stlsaint> chenthu: nice, what is the issue
<chenthu> have been trying to install 11.04 and 10,04.3
<chenthu> each gives a different [prob
<chenthu> 11.04 i can install but not loggine using alternate download iso
<chenthu> using desktop iso i cannot install it gets stuck showing my windows 7 wallpaper
<stlsaint> chenthu: what medium are you using to install?
<chenthu> now i got fed up and started trying to install 10.04.3...this time it just gives a broken corrupted screen
<chenthu> i am using a usb
<chenthu> wht should i do now?
<chenthu> stlsaint
<stlsaint> chenthu: what are you using to but the iso onto the usb?
<chenthu> u there?
<chenthu> i used both unetbootin
<chenthu> ans usb installer
<chenthu> both doent work
<stlsaint> chenthu: what are your system specs?
<chenthu> 2.5 gb ram
<chenthu> 390 gb hard disk
<chenthu> have windows 7 in drive c
<chenthu> nvidia gforce 6150 go graphics card
<chenthu> laptop
<chenthu> i think this is sure a graphics issue
<chenthu> stlsaint: u there?
<stlsaint> and you have tried ubuntu 11.04 and 10.04 with no success on either, can you give me some errors or anything? Screenshots maybe?
<chenthu> in 11.04 i get a black screen aftyer login, this one i installed using alternate download
<chenthu> if i try to instal 11.04 from the desktop iso i cant install
<chenthu> in 10.04 i cant install again
<chenthu> when i try to install i get a scrambled screen
<stlsaint> chenthu: have you tried the live cd on either distro?
<chenthu> sry cant give screenshots
<stlsaint> chenthu: so why not try the livecd from 10.04
<chenthu> no means for screen shots
<holstein> one way would be to add a custom xorg.conf file to force the vesa driver
<chenthu> another one?
<stlsaint> chenthu: or use 10.10
<chenthu> i am planning to go for fedora or something this ubuntu installation just toils mw
<holstein> you'll never be able to just 'install'
<holstein> you'll need to force the vesa driver
<stlsaint> holstein: that can get messy
<holstein> this will be with any distro really
<chenthu> holstein: how to do that?
<holstein> thats just some not very well supported graphics adapter
<holstein> chenthu: when i had a similar card, i used the safe graphics mode
<holstein> that was in 9.10 and 10.04
<holstein> i also added a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> the way i did it, because im not all that savvy with it... i used a knoppix live CD
<holstein> i copied the xorg.conf from there
<holstein> i might have edited a bit, but for the most part, i put that in place and it worked
<holstein> i dont have that machine any more though... so i cant say about 10.10+
<chenthu> hmmm
<chenthu> so better dump ubuntu and go for something else?
<chenthu> pl i get it  ""any distro"
<chenthu> same probs with them too might be
<holstein> chenthu: thats what im saying... i mean feel free and try *any* live distro
<holstein> i encourage that for learning purposes, even if you come back to buntu
<chenthu> hmmm
<chenthu> k
<holstein> the problem is not linux or ubuntu
<chenthu> lol...i am complelty fed up
<holstein> its that nvidia device
<chenthu> yeah my nvidia
<chenthu> :(
<holstein> chenthu: if you download puppy linux, there is a dialoge at the beginning
<holstein> you get to boot up in vesa mode
<chenthu> k
<chenthu> will try
<holstein> you'll have the desktop, and you can look around and maybe copy that xorg.conf
<holstein> you dont *have* to jump around with these live CD's
<holstein> but they might be educational for you since you are just getting started with some challenging hardware
<chenthu> thanks for ur help so long bro
<chenthu> yeah...i am sxcited abt this challenging stuff
<chenthu> but when comes to no way out...getting frustrated
<holstein> chenthu: you can always just run linux in VM
<holstein> you got plenty of ram... and you can really get your feet wet, and use the snapshots
<chenthu> lol...the problem is not me lazy the problem is cant upload now....as its nioght already and i dont wanna wake people up
<chenthu> will upload tomorrow
<holstein> chenthu: upload?
<chenthu> the snapshots of my plight
<holstein> OH, i mean OS snapshots
<holstein> in vitualbox i save a snapshot of the virtualmachine... then i break it, then i revert to that snapshot :)
<holstein> its a great way to learn, and it'll get around the graphics issues you have
<holstein> you'll never have 3d on that hardware anyways
<starcraftman> fee fi foh fum, somebody pinged me!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-27
<philipballew> if i have sd ram in a laptop will any type of sd ram i put into that laptop work fine? or is a special type of sdram needed
<holstein> depends... i would pop on crucial and use the tool there
<holstein> you put in the model, and generally get to see what will work with the hardware
<holstein> unless you have it, and its easy to just pop it in there
<philipballew> its a old ibook
<holstein> just under the keyboard then right?
<holstein> not too hard
<philipballew> yeah. ill do it now. take like 2 minutes
<philipballew> the ram is soldered on. but i know its sd. maybe if i just try putting a chip i have in and seeing if it turns on
<philipballew> theres an extra port
<philipballew> maybr holstein if i search for model number on apple
<philipballew> does anyone think open box will run on 128 mb of ram?
<holstein> philipballew: hey...
<holstein> only one way to find out :)
<holstein> i think it'll
<holstein> philipballew: about that ram, i would probably just stick it in there and see if it works
<holstein> i remember getting lucky and adding 64mb to an old macbook once
<philipballew> i currently have the laptop with just cli, would just aptitude install openbox work or do i need to install x first you think?
<holstein> it'll pull in what it needs
<philipballew> alright
<philipballew> were gonna see what happens. if it does run great, and ill up the ram
<holstein> how about xmonad?
<philipballew> whats that?
<holstein> http://xmonad.org/
<philipballew> is that lighter then openbox though?
<philipballew> not sure myself. i think open box might be lighter
<philipballew> and ebay has ram for 10 bucks. it would get it up to 600 mb. not horriable for a old machine
<holstein> i would not spend any cash on a box that old
<holstein> xmonad is about as light as it gets
<philipballew> probably not. so thats lighter then openbox in your opinion. ill try it then
<holstein> i dont mind having a command line box though
<holstein> a PPC machine to ssh into
<holstein> hide it off somewhere in the closet :)
<philipballew> i might keep it that way. its a laptop. need to connect it wirelessly from the cli
<holstein> eh... id wire it up near the router... but, im sure you'll sort it out
<philipballew> haha, i has gonna take it and play music from it away from the thing. haha. i can sort it out for sure
<chenthu> good day everyone
<chenthu> Holstien: you there?
<nit-wit> chenthu, wht's uo.
<nit-wit> *whay's up
<nit-wit> close
<chenthu> nit-wit : need help here
<nit-wit> what is the problem I may be able to help.
<chenthu> nit-wit : the problem is that i just installed the b43 driver using the command line ...now i want to activate the driver in command line
<chenthu> nit-wit: sry was working on my problem thats why late reply
<chenthu> brb
<nit-wit> no prob
<chenthu> nit-wit; so  any idea?
<nit-wit> I'm not really familiar with this but I have a Ubuntu wiki link that may be helpful.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43%20drivers
<chenthu> ok thanks
<chenthu> :)
<nit-wit> no prob I have been lucky to not need drivers. ;)
<chenthu> :)
<ole_oz6oh> hllo all from Ole in Denmark
<altinn> hello can anyone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11089527#post11089527
<altinn> here is the output when I press that comand  http://pastebin.com/ys7d4fiy
<altinn> hello ?
<Puck`> if people are not replying, doesn't mean no one is here (:
<altinn> I know Puck` thnx (:
<truepurple> Does ubuntu have TRIM and other SSD friendly features?
<tuxbaba> trim?
<truepurple> If you don't know of TRIM, you probably can't help me
<tuxbaba> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM
<truepurple> Yes
<truepurple> But if you didn't even already know of TRIM, how can you tell me if ubuntu has it or is otherwise SSD friendly...
<tuxbaba> :-D u got me... on that ...i've not got the faintest clue about TRIM
<truepurple> Anyone else here?
<yofel> the kernel supports it - yes, but it's on on by default
<yofel> *not no
<yofel> bah
<yofel> *not on
<yofel> if you want to use trim with ext add the 'discard' mount option
<yofel> truepurple: ^
<truepurple> hi
<truepurple> Is it able to detect that a drive is SSD?
<ikonia> you set it with hdparm
<ikonia> an interesting read on setting it within fstab http://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/howtoconfigureext4toenabletrimforssdsonubuntu
<ikonia> the wiki page also has surprisingly good info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM
<truepurple> So ikonia, is that a no, ubuntu does not detect SSD?
<ikonia> that's not what I said
<ikonia> SSD just shows up as a disk
<ikonia> which is why you have to set it as trim is not enabled by default on devices
<truepurple> Windows is able to tell that a drive is SSD, and uses TRIM on it, AFAIK, ubuntu is not able to do this, to detect that a drive is a SSD and thus needs TRIM, right?
<ikonia> you are not using windows - so I'm not interested in what windows does/does not do
<ikonia> I have explained to you how to enable trim if you want it, and also explained that trim is not enabled by default
<truepurple> I am just asking, and I think I have the answer, but I want to make sure, can ubuntu ever tell a drive is SSD? Is the answer "No it can't, it must be manually enabled for X drive"?
<ikonia> that's not true
<ikonia> it can detect it, but trim is disabled by default
<vlt> truepurple: There are tools like hdparm that will tell you (and Ubuntu) whether it's an SSD drive.
<truepurple> vlt, and without this tool, ubuntu doesn't ever know, right?
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> tools are used by the OS to detect hardware
<vlt> truepurple: Does this question really make sense?
<ikonia> same as any OS
<ikonia> so without the detection tools.....no, no OS can detect hardware versions
<ikonia> if you are asking will ubuntu detect an SSD drive and auto enable trim - no it will not
<ikonia> the design currently is for trim to be disabled by default
<ikonia> that may/may not change
<ikonia> however can you detect an SSD drive and enable trim - sure
<truepurple> I was also asking if ubuntu can detect whether a drive is SSD, period
<ikonia> yes, it can
<truepurple> Is there ever a reason not to use TRIM on a SSD?
<ikonia> the wiki explains the pros/cons
<ikonia> it is surprisingly detailed with worthwhile information
<ikonia> (I posted the link to it earlier)
<truepurple> k
<truepurple> Does ubuntu have any other other SSD friendly features?
<ikonia> such as ?
<vlt> Aligning partition layout to (multiples of) block sizes?
<ikonia> that's not really SSD specific though
<ikonia> hence why I'm curious to what features
<truepurple> Anything, is that a ubuntu feature that makes it more SSD friendly vlt?
<ikonia> truepurple: such as ?
<truepurple> Anything?
<ikonia> truepurple: what technology are you looking for ?
<truepurple> It was a open ended question
<yofel> what are you thinking of? btrfs has some SSD optimizations, but that FS is still experimental
<yofel> and ext4 has trim support - off by default though
<ikonia> truepurple: tuning a disk, any disk depends on a lot of things, there are tuning options, but it depends what you want to do, how you use it, your hardware your expectations etc
<truepurple> Oh yeah that is something, I heard once that EXT isn't as SSD friendly as other FS, not true? If I enable trim in ubuntu, will that enable for any EXT partitions too, or does that need to be done independantly?
<yofel> ok wait
<chenthu> does anyone know how to register here?
<yofel> TRIM is enabled in the kernel by default, but the filesystem needs to tell the command *which* blocks to discard
<yofel> and ext4 has support for it but doesn't do that by default
<chenthu> i mean with a password
<yofel> chenthu: type '/msg nickserv help register' and follow the instructions
<chenthu> k thank u
<truepurple> and you could ask other such questions in, I think the channels name is freenode
<truepurple> yofel, Your confusing me, you guys just got done telling me TRIM was off by default, and now it sounds like your saying its on by default...but... and I don't understand that "but"
<chenthu> Register Mighty01 chenthamaraipandian@yahoo.com
<vlt> truepurple: Have you read ikonia's link?
<yofel> truepurple: you are talking about TRIM, that's a kernel command in the ATA driver. It's up to the filesystem to use that command or not
<ikonia> it's enabled in the kernal as an option, but not enabled on the disks unless you tell it do
<truepurple> http://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/howtoconfigureext4toenabletrimforssdsonubuntu ?
<yofel> truepurple: right, that will tell ext4 to use the trim command
<^zenhobb-it> looo
<truepurple> Which needs to be done per drive? Per partition?
<ikonia> per mount
<ikonia> so per partition really
<ikonia> or "per filesystem" to be exact
<truepurple> ikonia, per FS?
<ikonia> yes, per file system
<chenthu> REGISTER Mighty01 chenthamaraipandian@yahoo.com
<vlt> chenthu: Send that to nickserv
<truepurple> If that were true, and I enabled trim on a SSD that has the same FS as my ubuntu partition on a different drive, trim would be enabled on both
<truepurple> ikonia, and that is not what you are saying, right?
<ikonia> truepurple: no
<truepurple> So what do you mean by per FS?
<chenthu> vlt: yeah did i figured out now...lol...thanks
<ikonia> truepurple: it needs to be enabled per file system you mount
<vlt> truepurple: TRIM is anbaled per file system. Or not.
<ikonia> not per file system type
<ikonia> enabling it on 1 ext4 file system does not enable it on all ext4 file systems
<ikonia> truepurple: if you look in /etc/fstab you'll see disks with mount points, each one of those mountpoints contains it's own file system
<ikonia> trim has to be enabled on each file system
<vlt> or not ;-)
<truepurple> So back to per partition, I don't see how "per file system" clarifies anything.
<ikonia> then you don't understand the technology
<ikonia> each partition contains a unique file system to that partition
<vlt> truepurple: file systems reside on block devices.
<vlt> truepurple: which _can_ be partitions
<ikonia> trim is enabled at the file system level
<vlt> truepurple: So, "pe fs" is technically more correct.
<vlt> *per
<truepurple> If each partition contains a unique file system, then that is the exact same thing as saying per partition, and while per FS might also be technically correct, saying so seems to only serve to demonstrate your technical knowledge.
<ikonia> truepurple: no, it gives you factual information
<vlt> truepurple: No
<ikonia> if you are under the impression you enable it per partition, then change the file system, it won't be enabled, thus miss-leading nyou
<ikonia> giving you correct information, is helping you
<truepurple> Ohh, that is the fine point you were trying to make
<vlt> truepurple: I have nearly no fs on a partition here.
<ikonia> it can also be missleading if you use raid devices (although trim doesn't work on them) or logical volumes as they have no partitions
<ikonia> but you can enable trim
<ikonia> so hence, giving you correct factual information to help youy
<truepurple> Well if you want to be technical, if you change the FS, it probably isn't the same partition anyway.
<ikonia> yes it is
<ikonia> it's exactly the same partition
<truepurple> ok
<ikonia> and as I said trim can be applied to other file system such as logical volumes, which have no partition,
<ikonia> that's why you where given detailed correct information
<truepurple> vlt: What are you trying to tell me?
<vlt> truepurple: What ikonia says :)
<^zenhobb-it> Hello, excuse me, I wanted to remove Kubuntu as default Os at the pc startup and restoring Ubuntu instead. So I appied the command "sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop. I've done the reboot, but still appears the screen with Kubuntu blue logo and loading...-.- How can I completely restore Ubuntu as default?
<chenthu> does anyone know how to scan network  through a wireless card using terminal?
<truepurple> ikonia, you were saying http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM tells you reasons not to use TRIM on a SSD?
<truepurple> I don't see it
<ikonia> truepurple: it explains the function it does, so you can work out reasons not to use it
<ikonia> truepurple: if the bonus it gives you causes no problems, then there is no reason not to sue it
<ikonia> use i
<truepurple> Like what? I dont see a reason not to, I mean other then actual data recovery verses trashed data
<ikonia> truepurple: then there is no reason not to use it
<truepurple> ikonia, do you know of any reason not to use TRIM on a SSD?
<ikonia> as I tried to explain earlier reasons to use/not use tuning options depend on your personal goals/needs/wants/hardware/expectations, so it's down to you
<ikonia> truepurple: if there is no reason for you not to use it, then use it, which from what you're saying, there is no reason not to use it, so go enjoy it
<truepurple> If there are no cons, then it wouldn't depend on any of those things
 * vlt head -> desk
<ikonia> truepurple: do research and find out if there are any cons for you, we are going way outside ubuntu's scope here
<vlt> chenthu: scan?
<ikonia> truepurple: it sounds like you would have zero reason not to use it
<truepurple> I was just asking if you knew of anything, and I guess not
<vlt> chenthu: Try "iwlist scan"
<ikonia> truepurple: guess what you want
<truepurple> I would prefer you just told me directly, rather then what feels like talking in circles
<truepurple> Direct saves alot of time and effort
<chenthu> vlt: tried no use
<ikonia> truepurple: I've told you direct, you just don't want to research your own situation and trim
<truepurple> ikonia, it was a yes or no question, you didnt even get close to either
<ikonia> truepurple: I suggest you use it as it's normally more than useful to most people
<ikonia> I didn't see a yes or no question,
<truepurple> ikonia, if ubuntu is able to to detect that a drive is SSD, and there is no reason to not use it, why doesn't ubuntu automatically enable TRIM?
<ikonia> truepurple: a.) because ubuntu does not do ssd detection at install time, it just does disk detection time at this point b.) because enabling trim is a user option as not everyone wants it, this may change in future designs
<truepurple> ikonia, that is the point though, if not everyone wants it, then there must be a reason not to use TRIM on a SSD, that or the premise that not everyone wants TRIM on their SSDs is wrong
<truepurple> and if there is such a reason, I would like to know it
<truepurple> So I can balance that reason for myself
<ikonia> truepurple: there ARE reasons, and I've explained they are unique to different peoples setups which you seem to not want to hear,
<ikonia> the majority of people want it and will use it though, so I suggest you use it, or do research beyond asking the same question in IRC
<ikonia> as the majority of people want it, I suspect it will change in future releases
<ikonia> a few things need to change in my view before major distros accept it as the norm/default
<truepurple> Like what?
<ikonia> I don't wish to discuss this further as it's not an ubuntu conversation
<ikonia> you have the answer to your ubuntu support question
<ikonia> it is not enabled by default, it must be enabled per file system and is supported from 10.04 onwards with the backported kernel and is active by default in 10.10/11.04
<truepurple> I researched SSD for awhile before when researching to buy my PC parts, if such a reason exists, I did not find it, and probably could not find it
<truepurple> ok
<ikonia> there you go then, it probably won't effect you
<^anhooubb-it> Hello, I need help for this: I wanted to remove Kubuntu as default Os at the pc startup and restoring Ubuntu instead. So I appied the command "sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop" and also "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop". I've done the reboot, but still appears the screen with Kubuntu blue logo and loading...-.- How can I completely restore Ubuntu as default? Thanks
<nit-wit> ^anhooubb-it, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/  lower left panel playing around
<^anhooubb-it> thank you nit-wit, I already have read this, but yesterday an user here told me that the command described there broken his ubuntu...
<nit-wit> ^anhooubb-it, hard to say always has worked for me, that site is run my a very skilled user.
<nit-wit> ^anhooubb-it, the commands are a list of all the kubuntu packages and a reinstall of the desktop you want, just make sure you are using the one for your distro.
<^anhooubb-it> ok. But I tryied also "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" after this, at it says that ubuntu already is up-to-date, so it doesn't reinstall
<ikonia> ^anhooubb-it: that's just a meta package
<nit-wit> sort of a backup command really
<^anhooubb-it> ...so?
<^anhooubb-it> back
<nit-wit> ^anhooubb-it, are you set now
<^anhooubb-it> I re-booted again, but kubuntu screen with the blue logo and loading still appears... why? It is totally unistalled or not?
<^anhooubb-it> In the terminal it says yes
<nit-wit> pastebin what the terminal says.
<nit-wit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ here is a pastebin ink if needed
<nit-wit> *link
<^anhooubb-it> how can I change the languade in the terminal into english?
<nit-wit> ^anhooubb-it, that is a conundrum, I'm not sure here, is the desktop choice at the login screen show kubuntu
<nit-wit> *is=does
<chenthu> nit_wit: bro i just booted form my usb for install...but where am i supposed to add nomodset
<nit-wit> ^anhooubb-it, it has been a while sense I had multiple desktops installed then removed one. What I remember though is that there were applications of both the appeared in both desktops so I would lookif you see any kubuntu left in the desktop your using
<nit-wit> chenthu, could you update me on whats going on.
<nit-wit> *the=that bad spelling
<chenthu> i just created a new usb disk after u gave me the link about my nvidia 6150 problem
<nit-wit> chenthu, your installed correct?
<nit-wit> or you staill need to instaLL?
<chenthu> nope...i still have my 11.04 installed...but i get a black screen after 4 error windows..
<nit-wit> chenthu, you can get to the boot menu without the disc or thumb?
<chenthu> though i have already installed...and as u have said to add the nomodset thing before install...i am asking u
<chenthu> yeah i can...
<chenthu> i am asking u for a fresh install
<nit-wit> at the menu no cd or thumb hit e for edit, then where it says no splash in the kernel line put in nomodeset the hit crtl-x to boot
<chenthu> k
<nit-wit> we want to see if we can get in without the cd or thumb
<chenthu> k found it
<nit-wit> coolwhat do you see
<chenthu> now after  ro spalsh or before
<chenthu> i see the ro splash quiet
<nit-wit> after is okay ether should work
<chenthu> ok
<nit-wit> either
<chenthu> k put it after now...its bootin...lets see
<nit-wit> holding my breath ;)
<chenthu> got the login
<nit-wit> good login
<chenthu> i get the same error...
<nit-wit> wahts the error
<chenthu> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/chenthu/.ICEauthority
<chenthu> when i click close i get another error
<chenthu> "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libconf-sanity-check-2 excited with status 256)
<nit-wit> chenthu, I'm not sure here,  would post that error in #ubuntu, we know how to get there now right no blck screen?
<nit-wit> *i
<chenthu> i still have the black screen..
<chenthu> nogt black actually purple...but when i move the mouse pointer over the purple area it turns black
<chenthu> third error message
<nit-wit> I'm just not sure, really but all this information is probably helpful to mention in the busier channel
<chenthu> Nautilus could not create the required folder"/home/chenthu/.nautilus
<chenthu> i already searched for these errors and nothing worked
<chenthu> fourth error
<chenthu> System Program Problem detected "Do you want to report the problem now ?
<nit-wit> chenthu, I wish I knew more, sorry I have to crash now good luck .
<chenthu> nO probs....bro..thank you for the help....bye tc
<chenthu> csn do,eone tell me how to mount a usb?
<chenthu> can someone tell me how to mount a usb?
<holstein> chenthu: you should be able to just plug it in, and it'll auto mount
<chenthu> i dint
<holstein> if not, i usually run in a terminal
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<chenthu> i forgot the formst of the mnt command
<chenthu> i mounted yesterday
<chenthu> fdisk only specifies the list of drives
<holstein> then, i get the name of the partition i want to mount... say /dev/sdb1 for example
<chenthu> k
<holstein> then, i make a directory somewhere, like... mkdir ~/usbtemp
<chenthu> done that too
<chenthu> next
<holstein> and do something like... sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/usbtemp
<chenthu> did that but ...wait let me chck sgain
<chenthu> done thank you
<^anhooubb-it> hello again
<^anhooubb-it> En taro adun starcraftman :-)
<chenthu> any one know how to close the x server so i could install my nvidia driver?
<^anhooubb-it> hello, is there any way to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and more?
<bioterror> !8.10
<ubot2> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> edit sources to newer :D
<charlie-tca> ^anhooubb-it: you can upgrade from 8.04 direct to 10.04
<charlie-tca> You do not have to go through 8.10, 9.04, 9.10. There is a direct upgrade
<charlie-tca> LTS to LTS
<bioterror> I should install old ubuntu one day
<bioterror> and do a test
<bioterror> just edit sources
<charlie-tca> editing sources to an EOL release still won't let it upgrade. It will just mess up the current installation
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> but I would do it from 7.04 to 11.10 :D
<^anhooubb-it> :-)
<^anhooubb-it> thank you charlie-tca and bioterror, I know that there is this direct update, but I want to try 9.04 and 9.10 before 10.04, to test them and see what distro is better for my pc
<bioterror> waste of time and bandwith
<bioterror> get into 10.04 directly
<^anhooubb-it> I have both things to waste :-)
<bioterror> I dont, as apt-get is slow ;)
<^anhooubb-it> true
<^anhooubb-it> but I want to test the 9th distros, above all for my dignity... what kind of ubuntu believer would I be if not? :-) What kind of man is who don't follow his companion in the pain as in the pleasure? :-) The goal has to be reached step-by step: 1->2->3->4->5->... not just 1-->5 :-) it's too easy, let's leave lazies doing it :-)
<^anhooubb-it> * charlie-tca and bioterror , should I think you are one of them? :-)
<charlie-tca> um, actually, 8.04, 8.10, 9.94, 9.10 are all EOL for desktops.
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't waste time on them, since they are all going to fail to upgrade for you
<charlie-tca> ^anhooubb-it: do you have all those images already?
<charlie-tca> Much, much harder to upgrade to EOL versions, since there are no updates available for them now. You might be able to do it with the cd, though, if you have it.
<^anhooubb-it> no, don't have any apart 9.04
<^anhooubb-it> isn't there any dedicated server, source, webarchive, etc. for old updates to add to the update manager?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I was just getting it
<charlie-tca> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<charlie-tca> I would make sure to have backups of any data I didn't want to lose, too.
<charlie-tca> no guarantees that upgrades to EOL versions will work.
<charlie-tca> You would need to point all of /etc/apt/sources.list at those old releases, I think.
<charlie-tca> That's about all I got on old releases trying to upgrade, let me know if it works for you.
<holstein> chenthu: i was thinking about you earlier... i used the nomodeset in a live CD
<holstein> i was saying F4, but the option is over under F6... it doesnt hurt to just look around at all the options anywahs
<holstein> anyway*
<^anhooubb-it> thank you charlie-tca, but this page show cd images only, while I want to do a network update...
<chenthu> holstien; i should have tried that...my mistake...will do it
<holstein> eh... i forget where those options are...
<holstein> chenthu: good news is i had the same issue you had, and i got around it, and got to a functional desktop
<chenthu> wow...that sounds amazing...i have some home then....gonna do it right away
<^anhooubb-it> 'lo holstein, can you help me for my issue? thanks
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it: hey
 * holstein looking
<^anhooubb-it> 'lo nhandler bodhi_zazen pleia2 tronyx ikonia sardonyx !
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it: im my professional opinion, you just want to backup your files (which you should do anyway before attempting an upgrade) and do a fresh install
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it: you *dont* want to test 9.04 +
<holstein> you want to skip right to 10.04
<holstein> that is the LTS, and the others are not supported any longer anyways
<holstein> i see bioterror has already told you this though...
<holstein> the only option you have is to go to 10.04, unless you want to server some local repos
<holstein> you could try the live CD's for 8.10 etc...
<holstein> those are still around somewhere i bet
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it: i see charlie-tca 's responses too
<holstein> do you know what EOL means?
<holstein> EOL = end of life
<holstein> thats the issues i am going to assume you are going to have the most trouble with
<holstein> like i tell everyone though, this is linux, and if you want 8.10, you can have it
<bioterror> when version hits the EOL, there's no updates
<holstein> but, you wont have any support from canonical
<holstein> chenthu: im actually running into a very similar issue you are having doing an XP install
<holstein> no repo, no commmunity :/ ...i'll find a driver somewhere though for XP
<chenthu> holstien: XP?.....which system u need driver for on xp?
<holstein> just some dell box with a graphics card thats not supported out of the box by windows
<holstein> i'll sort it out, im just pointing out that this is a similar issue on windows
<holstein> exactly the same really
<harleydude> Hi Is Vuze for linux a good application to use?
<holstein> good is really a matter of opinion... i just use transimission...
<pleia2> transmission here too
<holstein> i used it under windows a long time ago... worked fine
<chenthu> holstein: all the best then... ;)
<chenthu> There is an option to install drivers before installing linux "natty" which i am using now...
<harleydude> ok so it is basically a torrent downoloader of sorts?
<holstein> chenthu: that sounds like a good idea
<harleydude> I currently use Deluge for that and have been ok with using it.
<chenthu> harleydude: yeah basically a torrent but its useful for donloading videos and other things too using p2p
<holstein> harleydude: i can only say what i use transmission for, which is basically torrents... hosting, downloading... i would expect similar funtionality from vuze
<harleydude> chenthu; thanks
<chenthu> holstien: yeah...learnt a lot this couple of days, i downloaded new drivers i have it in a externad hard disk...and there is an option to install drivers from external hard disk befor install
<chenthu> harleydude: your welcome....\
<harleydude> holstein; thanks as well
<^anhooubb-it> 'lo orby jacob !
<^anhooubb-it> holstein so is it possible to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10-9.04-9.10 without using a cd image? My cd-drive is very bad
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it: anything is possible... i would do whatever it takes to *not* upgrade like that
<holstein> i literally can take 7+hours to do each one
<bioterror> ^anhooubb-it, NO IT IS NOT
<bioterror> there's no packages in repositories
<holstein> and you'll likely have errors since the repos are down
<holstein> yeah ^^
<holstein> you'll have to download pacakges, and host them locally
<bioterror> for the last time: it's not possible and it does not have any common sense to do it
<^anhooubb-it> ok lol :-)
<holstein> well, it technically would be possible, but why?... it would be *such* a pain
<^anhooubb-it> I surrender ^_^
<holstein> you dont want 8.10
<holstein> trust me
<bioterror> install 11.10
<holstein> you want 10.04 or newer
<bioterror> it will be much more fun :D
<^anhooubb-it> so if I upgrade to 10.04, does it erase the entire partition and will I lose all dates?
<holstein> dates?
<holstein> OH.. data
<^anhooubb-it> y
<holstein> IF you do an upgrade, it should preserve your data
<holstein> but, you should always backup before doing anything major like that
<bioterror> backups are for wussies!
<bioterror> you can always boot livecd :D
<holstein> hehe
<^anhooubb-it> :)
<^anhooubb-it> but
<^anhooubb-it> what about my "home folder"?
<^anhooubb-it> Does it have to be in a separate partition in order to preserv data?
<^anhooubb-it> hol?
<bioterror> yes when doing fresh install
<bioterror> but what comes to upgrading
<bioterror> no need
<bioterror> just do it! ;)
<^anhooubb-it> really?
<bioterror> I've done it since 2000 something
<^anhooubb-it> I will find you at home if it format my partition! ^^
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> I'll make you clean my home
<^anhooubb-it> :-)
<^anhooubb-it> yes from your remains ^^
<geirha> An ubuntu upgrade is just upgrading all the packages on the system to a newer version, install some new ones, and remove some. The package manager will never ever touch /home.
<^anhooubb-it> ok thank you geirha I thought that 8.04-10.04 was different... how much could it lasts?
<geirha> It's a bigger jump, but it worked fine for me.
<geirha> It'll take some hours, and you should make sure the computer won't lose power while upgrading.
<^anhooubb-it> ok thank you
<CLF1> need help fixing samba4...broken and cannot repair broken package....what should I do
<^anhooubb-it> can I upgrade 8.04-10.04 with 5 gb free dik space?
<geirha> ^anhooubb-it: Probably, if you don't have more than 3GB in additional packages installed. At any rate, it will check if there is sufficient disk space before starting the upgrade.
<geirha> It'll also tell you how much space it will be using.
<^anhooubb-it> thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-28
<duanedesign> hello geirha. Havent seen you in awhile. I've been real busy. How have you been?
<Omsniffiscent> Anyone run spotify through wine? Suddenly songs will stop playing after a few seconds. I don't lose sound, the track timer actually stops.
<duanedesign> hmm, afraid I have never used it
<duanedesign> might be a spotify issue. Do not know if their documentation would be of any help
<Omsniffiscent> They have a linux native version but you have to pay for it because they can't put ads in it because their ads require adobe flash.
<philipballew> Omsniffiscent, but linux has adobe flash?
<Omsniffiscent> It's proprietary. The linux native version doesn't even have ad support, so it's not that I don't have adobe flash. It's that Spotify didn't put ads in the linux version because it requires adobe flash.
<Omsniffiscent> so it's a paid service, the native client.
<holstein> maybe its worth paying for ?
<Doktor_Zhivago> where is the bash profile file kept in ubuntu
<Doktor_Zhivago> nm
<gigenieks> hi guys
<stlsaint> gigenieks: hey
<gigenieks> what is point of this channel?
<stlsaint> gigenieks: we offer support for ubuntu and community entities
<holstein> gigenieks: check out the /topic :)
<gigenieks> I am going to set up Virtual Box and Windows 7 in VB.
<gigenieks> What articles should I read?
<stlsaint> cool
<gigenieks> btw using Kubuntu 11.04
<gigenieks> not Ubuntu
<gigenieks> would appreciate some basic links
<stlsaint> gigenieks: there is a kubuntu irc channel fyi
<gigenieks> and if can "how to install properly" too!
<holstein> i think you can get areo support now in the more recent Vbox
<gigenieks> yeah but it is almost empty
<gigenieks> :/
<holstein> gigenieks: its going to be a lot like a normal windows install
<gigenieks> Step 1 - Install Virtual Box
<gigenieks> any links for Kubuntu
<gigenieks> ?
<holstein> i usually just do in with apt
<holstein> you can search in, and use whatever package manager you want
<holstein> assuming the opensource virtualbox is acceptable for you, you can just run sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<gigenieks> opened K Package Kit
<gigenieks> there is
<gigenieks> VirtualBox OSE
<gigenieks> "Runs several virtual systems on a single host computer"
<gigenieks> there is also some other things
<gigenieks> like virtualbox-guest-additions "guest additions iso image for VirtualBox"
<gigenieks> etc
<holstein> you'll probably want that at some point... i do that from inside the guest though
<holstein> thats more what thats about
<philipballew> can someone help with hardware here. on my desktop when i install ubuntu i boot into the live cd, install and what not fine. but when i boot up grub shows the install is there but i select it the os and it just goes to a blank screen
<holstein> philipballew: you can get to the desktop live?
<gigenieks> holstein: I searched in K Package Kit "virtual box"
<gigenieks> 9 results
<gigenieks> should I install all that stuff?
<holstein> gigenieks: right, just choose the main pacakge i mentioned earlier
<gigenieks> or just VirtualBox OSE "Run several virtual system on a single host computer"
<holstein> it'll pull in what it needs
<gigenieks> ok
<gigenieks> another thing:
<gigenieks> should I close amorak, chromium etc when I install VB?
<gigenieks> dont want to fix something that I could avoid in first place
<holstein> depends
<holstein> how much ram do you have?
<gigenieks> 1GB (64bit Kubuntu) right now is used:
<gigenieks> 750MB RAM
<gigenieks> and 230MB swap
<holstein> thats going to be tight
<gigenieks> OK I will then close everything
<holstein> you wont be able to do a lot of gymnastics on either OS at once
<gigenieks> btw
<gigenieks> how long it would install?
<holstein> depends on how hard you can push win7
<gigenieks> normally
<holstein> gigenieks: what?
<holstein> win7?
<gigenieks> VB
<holstein> i have no idea
<holstein> oh... depends on your internet
<holstein> its not tiny... could take a bit
<holstein> not 20 minutes
<holstein> not 20 seconds either though
<gigenieks> ok will report how it went
<gigenieks> see a bit later
<holstein> if you can give 256 to windows, you'll be alright
<holstein> and i read that win7 is OK with that... or better than vista was at least
<gigenieks> "256" what you mean?
<holstein> 256mb of ram
<gigenieks> ahh... VB splits ram with host OS (my case Kubuntu)
<gigenieks> meaning if Kubuntu uses 700mb, Win7 will use 300?
<holstein> right
<holstein> that would be a good goal... 700/300
<gigenieks> then I have another question
<holstein> i find going 512/512 makes the host a little laggy
<holstein> no matter the guest
<gigenieks> Do Win7 need as much ram as "real" Win7?
<holstein> gigenieks: thats the thing
<holstein> this is real win7
<holstein> as far as win7 knows, it's on hardware
<holstein> same requirements and whatnot
<philipballew> holstein, sorry, problems kept me away. i could try that. i have reinstalled with 3 different distros and the same result
<gigenieks> how can I put it more clearly
<holstein> can you get by with less ram this way
<gigenieks> well 300mb on Win7 would be terrible :
<holstein> and no...
<philipballew> holstein, well save this till you finish this guy
<philipballew> ill let the channl know what happens
<holstein> but, i have no first hand experience of win7, so i cant say
<gigenieks> anyway have to try
<philipballew> win 7 has a 1 gig min req
<holstein> you'll just have to try it... i read it was leaner again like XP was
<holstein> philipballew: yeah? i read 256 i thought...
<holstein> anyways, you'll find out gigenieks  :)
<holstein> philipballew: did you ever get to the live desktop
<holstein> ?
<holstein> i dont think its the distro, i think its the graphics card
<holstein> im going to guess nvidia again... but maybe not
<philipballew> hols
<holstein> IF you have not made it to the live desktop, i would get a 10.04 live CD... when if first cranks up, hit shift... then you'll see an F6 menu
<philipballew> holstein, gonna try now
<holstein> select the nomodeset option
<philipballew> makin a usb booter
<holstein> and see if you get to the desktop
<holstein> im not sure if 11.04 has it, but it should
<philipballew> i use unetbootin
<holstein> that shouldnt matter... just getting into that option is all
<gigenieks> ok going install see later
<holstein> gigenieks: good luck
<holstein> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/system-requirements
<holstein> yeah, 1gb of ram :/
<holstein> thats a lot... i still remember seeing 256 would work
<philipballew> when i bought this the guy there told me
<philipballew> i told him it was unimportand but he ouldnt listen
<philipballew> ubuntu is like 3 something i think
<gigenieks> VB installed fine
<gigenieks> now I have to do some "googling"
<gigenieks> what, how, why etc :)
<holstein> gigenieks: start it up and look around
<holstein> download some small iso's like gparted and try using them on a virtual machine
<gigenieks> why not right away Win7?
<gigenieks> P.S. opened its help
<holstein> sure... do what you want
<gigenieks> 266 pages
<gigenieks> :o
<philipballew> good news. i got the server to come up holstein
<philipballew> bad news. forgot the password. ill figure it out
<holstein> :/
<holstein> its not 12345 ?
<holstein> ;)
<philipballew> i usually have a 18 long password but its not that. haha. might drop to a root shell and change it
<philipballew> its scarry how easy it was to change my password
<pleia2> physical access is always end game ;)
<philipballew> pleia2, that must be something you know from experience, considering your job and what not
<pleia2> yeah, it's pretty much the first thing you learn about system security
<philipballew> i lock down my system bios. thats about all right now
<samsul> hiiii
<samsul> have nice connect
<kripkorn> hello
<oCean> hello kripkorn
<kripkorn> i need some help
<kripkorn> i juz install ubuntu today
<kripkorn> everything fine
<kripkorn> only my fonts seem sluggish
<alvwil87> Hi there guys
<^anhooub-it^> hello
<alvwil87> Hey guys I relatively new to Ubuntu (I was using openSUSE and Mint before). How to I add applications to the top bar? I can't seem to find it in version 11.04
<nit-wit> alvwil87, it is difficult look on the web for Web Ud8 links on what you want there.
<alvwil87> thanks mate! Is it more or does 11.4 seem more cumbersome than previous editions?
<m4n1sh> alvwil87: it is still a work in progress
<alvwil87> cheers
<m4n1sh> alvwil87: it is a new UI called Unity which they started nearly from scratch last year oct/nov
<m4n1sh> so what you have in 11.04 is a product which had just 5 months to develop
<m4n1sh> I am also using Unity 3D and waiting for it to improve. Still have hopes
<alvwil87> I thought Unity was originally developed for the net book a year or two ago
<m4n1sh> yes, it was developer on mutter window manager
<m4n1sh> due to some problems of performance they moved it to compiz window manager
<m4n1sh> effectively re-writing many parts of it
<m4n1sh> in 11.10 you would have Unity 2D which is a less resource-hungry version of Unity
<m4n1sh> which is  made using Qt
<alvwil87> What is going to happen to Gnome option for users
<m4n1sh> you mean gnome-shell?
<m4n1sh> it would also be present in repositories in 11.10
<m4n1sh> I am running 11.10's development version
<m4n1sh> using Unity3D, Unity 2D and gnome-shell
<m4n1sh> all work great
<alvwil87> it seems like a poor cousin of unity. They haven't given it much love/attention
<m4n1sh> alvwil87: which one? gnome-shell?
<m4n1sh> gnome-shell has been in development for longer than unity
<alvwil87> gnome shell
<m4n1sh> right now it looks more stable
<alvwil87> why did they move away from gnome in the first place
<m4n1sh> but the speed at which devs developed unity, I am hopeful it would be awesome in next one year
<m4n1sh> alvwil87: design differences
<m4n1sh> anyway only the user interface - gnome-shell and unity are different
<m4n1sh> everything below the hood is same
<m4n1sh> you would have all the same gnome applications still present
<m4n1sh> Ubuntu 11.10 = GNOME3 minus gnome-shell plus unity (and some more non-UI changes)
<alvwil87> I used 10.10 - which was awesome but got disheartened when they launched unity. I moved to mint which was good but then they upgraded the edition and now it sucks also. so I'm back to square one
<m4n1sh> Unity in 10.10 was very very slow
<m4n1sh> I could not even use it
<m4n1sh> 11.04 was atleast usable
<m4n1sh> which mint were you using ? Linux Mint Debian Edition? LMDE?
<alvwil87> really? I never really noticed. 10.04 had some technical problems from what I recall - which were then taken care of in 10.10
<alvwil87> I was using the main edition with the gnome environment
<m4n1sh> hmm
<alvwil87> I think it's code name was katays
<m4n1sh> 10.10 was pretty slow even it had more features
<m4n1sh> anyway in 11.10 you can use any of them
<m4n1sh> Unity 3D and Unity2D would be installed by default
<m4n1sh> gnome-shell would be present in repos
<alvwil87> I actually pretty impressed with unity. After hearing all the bad criticism I was expecting some more unusable than KDE
<m4n1sh> ha ha KDE
<m4n1sh> remember how unstable was KDE when 4.0 came out
<m4n1sh> and when KDE 4.3 came out, they fixed most of the problems
<m4n1sh> and it became very stable
<m4n1sh> it re-enforced my belief that software takes time to mature
<alvwil87> 4.6 is pretty good...not great, it still has some way to go
<alvwil87> if/when linux becomes more main stream, I can see kde becoming one of the main contenders
<alvwil87> Gnome 3 in it's current form is very difficult to use. It takes time to access your programs and the whole thing seems quite slow
<m4n1sh> yeah. even I like KDE a lot
<m4n1sh> except that sometimes I feel that their Preferences window has too many options
<m4n1sh> it is just my view. Others can disagree
<alvwil87> You should give openSUSE 11.4 a try. I would strongly recommend it. I don't say that lightly either I never been a great fan of KDE but that distro is so solid
<alvwil87> ok mate, I'll see you round!
<kripkorn> what player can play movie with srt files
<bioterror> vlc for example
<kripkorn> ok tq
<oCean> kripkorn: please don't ask the same question in multiple channels
<oCean> !crosspost
<ubot2> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<M0hi> oCean: nice work =]
<alvwil87> Hi there, does anybody know how I can download embedded video clips from the Internet. Is there are program I can use which will do this for me?
<Sidewinder1> alvwil87, Take a look at "Unplug", it's a Firefox add-on.
<alvwil87> Sidewinder1: Ok, thanks. In Ubuntu 10.10 I could just retrieve the video clip from my temp directory and save them to my drive. Why has this changed?
<Sidewinder1> alvwil87, I have no ides why; however many web-sites don't want you to download their content so they try to do things to prevent it. Then "we" have to find a work-around. :-)
<alvwil87> Cool, I'm just installing the plug-in now :)
<alvwil87> Sidewinder1: I tried that extension but it doesn't seem to work. Are there any other alternatives
<Sidewinder1> alvwil87, Perhaps here, if you haven't already looked: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/download-flash-and-video/
<^anhooubb-it> hello
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it: we need to have some dialog
<holstein> would you prefer it in a PM ?
<^anhooubb-it> ?
<^anhooubb-it> as you prefer :-)
<^anhooubb-it> but I need help with 10.04
<^anhooubb-it> can I ask?
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it: if you get a moment, check the /topic
<chenthu> hey holstein...how r u?
<holstein> chenthu: o/
<chenthu> holstein: what happened to ur XP install...working?
<chenthu> holstien: got the drivers?
<^anhooubb-it> Don't ask to ask,ok :-)
<^anhooubb-it> so I have some problems: 1) I have the 10.04 and when I close the laptop cover, ubuntu frosts and there's no way to unlock it, while it should just turn off the brightness of the screen 2) why the ubuntu logo with the progress bar doesn't appears anymore at the startup? 3) when I am out of gnome and I start the terminal, I can read only a small part of the text on the left, while the most of the text is not 
<holstein> chenthu: of course :)
<chenthu> holstien: good
<holstein> how about your graphics issue?
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it: sounds like you might need to look at your graphics driver too
<chenthu> holstein: not resolved....but i wa sucessfully able to install nvidia graphics..but my desktop wouldnt load
<holstein> i know with older hardware (older/unsupported) ^anhooubb-it, i usually disable screen/lid triggers like that
<chenthu> holstein: but i am not worried anymore...learning a lot and still have some more plans to make it work....enjoying it though
<^anhooubb-it> yes I have an old notebook. So I have to disable screen/lid triggers? How?
<^anhooubb-it> How to check my graphic driver and update it?
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it^: first, check and apply upgrades
<^anhooubb-it^> done
<holstein> what hardward is it?
<^anhooubb-it^> my graphic card is SIS
<^anhooubb-it^> can I find something in synaptic?
<^anhooubb-it^> 'lo charlie-tca
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it^: you already have drivers installed
<holstein> what netbook?
<^anhooubb-it^> notebook acer aspire 3630
<^anhooubb-it^> I checked in synaptics and I have already installed this: xserver-xorg-video-sis (SiS display driver. the package provides the drivers for all SiS and XGI volari cards. this package is built from the x.org xf86-video-sis driver module)
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it^: you wont break anything (AFAIK) installing that
<holstein> it probably wont do anything though without configuring
<holstein> i would run lspci and google 'ubuntu sis whatever'... see if you can find someone else with that issue
<holstein> SIS is not very well supported though
<^anhooubb-it^> AFAIK???
<holstein> you might just have to disable sleep, and deal with it
<holstein> AFAIK = as far as i know
<holstein> i have one SIS GPU on a box here that i just bypass with an nvidia graphics card
<^anhooubb-it^> ok thank you
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it^: you should try it though... that would have been 10.04 since i tried
 * charlie-tca by-passes SIS on his motherboard with an Nvidia card too
 * holstein high-fives charlie-tca 
<holstein> i was afraid the monitor was breaking when i was trying to make it work
<stlsaint> charlie-tca: o/
<^anhooubb-it^> how can I see what's my graph-card?
<pedro3005> lspci maybe
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it^: i would run in a terminal lspci
<^anhooubb-it^> i or L?
<holstein> lol... both
<^anhooubb-it^> L ^^
<holstein> *l* spc *i*
<holstein> lspci
<charlie-tca> LSPCI in small letters
<holstein> ^^ just copy and paste it
<^anhooubb-it^> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<^anhooubb-it^> lol he don't know what's the right version xD
<^anhooubb-it^> 661, 741, 760, 662 or 761?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-571530.html
<holstein> theres an xorg.conf ^^ you could try
<^anhooubb-it^> sorry missed the first line:
<^anhooubb-it^> Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661FX/M661FX/M661MX Host (rev 11)
<^anhooubb-it^> I think it is M661MX
<^anhooubb-it^> I Can't see that page! >:-O
<holstein> ^anhooubb-it^: your going to spend a lot of time to *maybe* get something moderately better than what you have now
<holstein> if the graphics look ok, i say disable monitor sleep, and let SIS know you are having a hard time
<holstein> i would also try live CD's like 11.04, and see if the support is getting better (i dought it though)
<ubuntu_____> assalammualaikum~
<ubuntu_____> kat sini tau tak macam mana nak betulkan GRUB..
<ubuntu_____> yang hanya keluar memtest+  kat menu entry dia ..
<ubuntu_____> aku pakai kubuntu 11.04..
<ubuntu_____> hanya ada satu partition untuk kubuntu..
<ubuntu_____> dan tiada windows..
<IAmNotThatGuy> ubuntu_____, English
<charlie-tca> !malay
<ubot2> Factoid 'malay' not found
<^anhooubb-it^> lol
<charlie-tca> !ms
<ubot2> Factoid 'ms' not found
<IAmNotThatGuy> charlie-tca, what are you trying for?
<charlie-tca> malay language
<charlie-tca> got any ideas?
<ubuntu_____> translation: malay--> eng
<IAmNotThatGuy> check whether its there in http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_____> peace be upon you~
<ubuntu_____> theres anyone know how to repair the GRUB menu..
<IAmNotThatGuy> ubuntu_____, yeah! explain your issue
<IAmNotThatGuy> what happened?
<ubuntu_____> only memtest+ menu entry appear..
<IAmNotThatGuy> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<IAmNotThatGuy> ubuntu_____, so, you have a live CD or usb with you now? and is it 9.10 or above?
<ubuntu_____> i just reinstalled grub menu before this cause the grub menu is missing before..
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmmm!
<ubuntu_____> yeah, i'm using it right now
<IAmNotThatGuy> you missed a command called "update-grub" in terminal
<IAmNotThatGuy> please open the terminal and type that
<ubuntu_____> i have done that  but the output only memtest+ appear..
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmmm! thats strange
<IAmNotThatGuy> sudo os-prober
<IAmNotThatGuy> whats that showing?
<IAmNotThatGuy> ubuntu_____, I think that will fetch your Ubuntu install.
 * IAmNotThatGuy waits
<ubuntu_____> /dev/sda1:Ubuntu 11.04 (11.04):Ubuntu:linux
<ubuntu_____> thats the output..
<^anhooubb-it^> holstein : thank you but the problem is that *the 10.04 CAN'T not doing an action when the laptop cover is closed.* the possibilities are blanck screen (sleep), hybernate or suspend. So I can't disable monitor sleep without have a disconnection.
<IAmNotThatGuy> ubuntu_____, now try sudo update-grub
<ubuntu_____> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<IAmNotThatGuy> ubuntu_____, give me some minutes. I have to google for that and my internet is slow like an earthworm
<ubuntu_____> IAmNotThatGuy: okay..
<ubuntu_____> this is my question at askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54536/why-doesnt-grub-detect-my-installation
<IAmNotThatGuy> Question #165881
<IAmNotThatGuy> ubuntu_____, please look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/165881
 * Geodude pulls hair out.
 * IAmNotThatGuy helps Geodude :P
<Geodude> Eh. It's not an ubuntu problem. It's an arch linux problem. And they are not as helpful.
<IAmNotThatGuy> awweee! :{
<Geodude> They're the opposite of helpful.
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmmm!
<AlphaPsi> Hello I was wondering to how access Ubuntu /home partition from Windows
<IAmNotThatGuy> !imagebin
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<philipballew> on my duel boot system. i have Ubuntu and a Ubuntu derivative. my Ubuntu derivative requires the nomodset option to be deleted from the boot parameters. how do i make this perminent
<bioterror> easily ;)
<holstein> i do that in the grub file that starts with 'do not edit this file'
<holstein> i bet bioterror knows better than me though :)
<bioterror> $ sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<bioterror> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<bioterror> edit that and update-grub
<bioterror> and reboot
<philipballew> do i need to be booted into my system that i need to deleate the nomedset?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> but I would do it
<bioterror> otherwise you need to chroot
<bioterror> :D
<philipballew> alright. ill try it
<tm2184354> How do I install ubuntu 10.04.2 on a machine with only a dvdrom on an sata raid card?
<tm2184354> Sorry let me clarify. The machine has a sata dvdrom connected to a raid card, aand no ide dvdrom, How can I install Ubuntu 10.04.2 from that drive.
<philipballew> usb?
<tm2184354> The motherboard is too old to boot from usb
<philipballew> what is the ram?
<tm2184354> 1024 MB
<philipballew> hows a motherboard that old and still have a gig of ram? odd. wont the dvd rom read the ubunntu cd?
<philipballew> unless you cant boot from it
<philipballew> then i recomend taking the hd out poping it in a case. and install from another machine
<tm2184354> The motherboard will hold max 2gig, the dvd will read until the main install screen but wont go any further
<tm2184354> I have the same problem if I try installing windows
<holstein> tm2184354: i literally cant move around here without stepping on a CDrom drive right now
<philipballew> then its not ubuntu releated as much as it may be hardware related.
<holstein> maybe you should just look for a $2 one at a charity shop
<philipballew> go to the dump and take one from the e waste
<tm2184354> I may just have to do that, thanks alot
<philipballew> it probably works, but the computer is fried
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> try alternate?
<bioterror> !alternate | tm2184354
<philipballew> bioterror, i thought that, then he said windows has the same issue
<ubot2> tm2184354: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<philipballew> !minimal | tm2184354
<ubot2> tm2184354: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> minimal is not having server kernel
<bioterror> if I recall right
<philipballew> i would recommend alt over minimal but the gig of ram can hold the default live CD just fine
<bioterror> I will stand corrected if needed
<philipballew> its installs the bare minimum
<philipballew> good for building a dedicated task computer
<tm2184354> Thanks for all the help I do appreciate it
<philipballew> come back when you get the drive and well help if something isnt perfect with install to
<tm2184354> I will do that and again thanks
<bioterror> try alternate first
<bioterror> waste one CD-R or CD-RW for me ;)
<philipballew> never hurts bioterror
<chenthu> can some one help me with this natty install?
<philipballew> go for it chenthu
<philipballew> whats up
<chenthu> philipballew: i get display errors while installing.....
<philipballew> what type of display errors?
<chenthu> philipballew:  it boots upto the purpule ubuntu logo and background then it gets a scarmbled screen where it get stuck
<philipballew> if i were you i would try installing with the alternate installer
<philipballew> its not as fancy looking, but less graphacal and therefor might work
<holstein> yeah, i have sent chenthu to the live CD though to try and get the graphics sorted out
<chenthu> philipballew:  i did try that too...and got it installed...but have these errors ......  http://paste.ubuntu.com/653847/
<holstein> since chenthu had a functional alternate install at one oint
<holstein> point*
<holstein> its all about the vesa driver chenthu
<philipballew> true ^
<chenthu> holstein: is there a seperate image for live cd?
<holstein> i say, stop messing about, and put in an custom xorg.conf to force the vesa driver, and enjoy :)
<holstein> that'll at least get you a desktop, and a common place to revert to
<holstein> anyways... im running out the door... laterx
<chenthu> holstein:  how to do that?...xorg.conf...
<chenthu> holstein:  : oh ok...np thanks bye
<philipballew> do you know what he ment chenthu
<chenthu> philipballew:  yeah he said i have to replace the xorg.conf file...how to do that?
<philipballew> uhh. ive done it once before do you have a file ready to replace it with?
<chenthu> philipballew: nope...how to make that file?...any link?
<philipballew> im unsure myself to be honest. you talked to him about this issue before?
<chenthu> philipballew:  yeah....nut not abt xorg.conf?
<chenthu> philipballew:  but will google now
<philipballew> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969354
<philipballew> i googled as well
<chenthu> philipballew:  thank you very much...will get to with the results if u are free... :)
<philipballew> i always have time if i am loggged in :)
<chenthu> philipballew: :)
<philipballew> is formating my flash drive with ext4 a good idea?
<philipballew> or is that not made for flash drives?
<nit-wit> philipballew, should be no problem unless you want windows to see it
<philipballew> cant remember the last time i ever needed to :)
<nit-wit> lol
<philipballew> can osx read ext ?
<philipballew> how would i change the permissions of a folder and all its files from root to me?
<joel135> hmm
<joel135> try the command chown in a terminal
<joel135> what is your usename?
<philipballew> philip
<philipballew> i need it to affect all files inside the folder
<philipballew> i figured it out its: sudo chown -R  philip:philip
<pirlo89> Hi, is there a way to make the google gadget sidebar to be NOT on top all the time ? because once it's clicked on, it becomes on top.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-29
<Geodude> uhg. I just got flamed for being an american in #Archlinux. so angry.
<nit-wit> Geodude, I wouldn't take them to seriously. ;)
<Geodude> Why can't they just be helpful? I never get an answer from them.
<nit-wit> Geodude, I would lurk and learn their customs, if you go there uninformed in general, not saying you are it can get ugly. Archlinux has some of the best wiki's so you might look there as well.
<philipballew> how do i mount a flash drive from the cli?
<stlsaint> philipballew: mount all :D
<philipballew> what do you mean?
<philipballew> !mount
<ubot2> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
 * philipballew takes matters into his own hands
<Doktor_Zhivago> is there a shortcut in the terminal to go to the home dir easier than cd ~
<Doktor_Zhivago> or should i just make my own by alais?
<philipballew> that is the shortcut
<Doktor_Zhivago> oh >_>
<philipballew> you can type cd /home/yourname
<philipballew> or cd ~
<charlie-tca> or even just cd
<charlie-tca> and hit enter
<Doktor_Zhivago> oh thats the one
<Doktor_Zhivago> i thought i remembered reading about one
<tripelb> hi. do  you have to reboot after adjusting your settings to a new monitor?
<philipballew> how can i make it where i have an app start when i loggin
<nit-wit> philipballew, can it be put in startup applications
<philipballew> yeah, but i wan to create a seperate user where whenever i log into that the program starts
<philipballew> is there  file i can add the comand to?
<nit-wit> philipballew, you can put a bash in there
<nit-wit> starts before login I believe though
<philipballew> hum
<philipballew> i could make a script
<chenthu> Try to install 64bit 11.04 (direct)-fail, 11.04(alternate)-fail, 10.04 LTS(Dierct)-Fail, 10.04 LTS (Alternate)-Fail....all these fails inspite of trying for almost 6 days following every bit of instructions from other users and volunteers from here and on forums and in help manuals....still fail....what to do?....I am fed up ..... :(...But thank you very much for all your support....many of...
<chenthu> ...you here were really helpful...
<friendlyfire> hello
<friendlyfire> anyone around
<friendlyfire> i am new to ubuntu and need help trying to mount an external drive
<bioterror> friendlyfire, just plug it in
<bioterror> and it should appear into file manager?
<philipballew> if i install a ubuntu cli system is that gonna have all the sound pre configured?
<holstein> philipballew: i would try it... you can set up alsa if not
<holstein> philipballew: did you buy my CD?
<IAmNotThatGuy> wb DarkwingDuck =]
<DarkwingDuck> Thank yee
 * IAmNotThatGuy quacks at DarkwingDuck and hides
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<juemo> Hi pals !  My server do not respond to ARP requests.  Anyone got an idea ?  Details here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/654640/
<philipballew> holstein, yes I did. I like it a alot dude. really sweet
<holstein> philipballew: thanks so much :)
<philipballew> i installed debian and i cant get any sound to work at all, ill recommend to all my friends
<philipballew> so i thought ubuntu might work better. haha
<holstein> juemo: when im sitting u pa server, im alwasy able to go with dynamic addressing at first
<holstein> i do that so i can test the hardware... then i go static, and i can assume any issues are config
<holstein> if thats an option, i would try it just to rule that out... otherwise you could waste a lot of time on a hardware problem
<holstein> i gotta run... philipballew, thanks again.. you rock!
<juemo> holstein: The network having problem isn't static.  There is only dhcp reservation specified on the router
<philipballew> no worries! have a good one~
<philipballew> !
<john_rambo> I am not using FF from the repos ... I have downloaded it from the mozilla site ....Want to implement apparmour ....How to proceed ?
<john_rambo> *apparmor
<asterismo> hi guys i need help
<bioterror> !ask | asterismo
<ubot2> asterismo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asterismo> today i had installed DSL internet at home and when setting the router up, i cannot connect with ubuntu
<bioterror> why not?
<bioterror> does your network card blink some leds
<asterismo> the router only allows me to set a WPA2-PSK key
<asterismo> and WPA-PSK
<asterismo> or both but cannot set it open
<asterismo> and when trying to connect, network appñet keeps moving and prompts me the password again, and again
<asterismo> router is fine
<asterismo> when i plug the ethernet cable it connects in a sna
<asterismo> snap
<asterismo> but not for wireless
<asterismo> in my laptop i have a broadcom wireless chip
<asterismo> amd in the desktop i have a TP-link card with atheros chipset
<asterismo> cannot connect with no one
<truepurple> When I go to the ubuntu site and choose to make a usb flash drive my boot medium, does it formate or delete already existing content on it?
<ikonia> truepurple: yes
<truepurple> ikonia,  Well I had a usb drive that already had boot content on it before, I think. I downloaded the ISO for ubuntu 11.04 and followed the instructions on the ubuntu site for putting it on the usb flash drive, but it didn't work.
<ikonia> truepurple: ok
<truepurple> Now if the old files on the usb flash drive were still there, I thought maybe they were screwing things up, but if not, what is the matter? Shall I use it again and tell you the error it gives?
<ikonia> truepurple: it depends if your stick meets the requirements of space/unallocated space.
<ikonia> it will ask you what you want to do, rather than just do it
<truepurple> I did not understand that
<ikonia> truepurple: what OS are you making the USB drive from ?
<truepurple> ubuntu 11.04
<ikonia> so you're actually making the USB stick from ubuntu
<truepurple> I am using a ISO of 11.04 I downloaded, but the OS in the background is 11.04
<ikonia> in that case I don't believe it removes the files as long as you have 2 GB of free space on the file system you want to use
<truepurple> So I need to do it again, and this time format first?
<ikonia> the windows application has an option to remove/format the drive your using
<ikonia> truepurple: I see no reason to format it unless you have no space
<truepurple> Well like I said, it isnt working. "Window application"?
<ikonia> window application ?
<truepurple> You said it, not me
<truepurple> I was just wondering why
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> I was explaining that the windows application that creates a pen drive has an option to format the partition, the ubuntu one does not
<truepurple> ikonia, and without the option to format the drive, it doesn't format the drive? Do I need to format the drive before installing ubuntu 11.04 as a "live CD"?
<ikonia> not if you have space
<ikonia> if your file system meets the minimum space requirement, I don't believe there is a need to format it
<truepurple> So why isnt it working?
<ikonia> no idea, that's your issue to work out/feedback on, resolve
<ikonia> saying "it's not working" is like me giving advice "fix it"
<truepurple> ikonia, If I gave you the message it gives me when I try to use it, might you be able to figure out what is going wrong?
<ikonia> I can certainly look at it
<philipballew> !ics
<ubot2> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<philipballew> ...
<philipballew> there we go
<truepurple> ikonia, "syslinux 4.02 debian 20101018 EDD copyright..." next line "menu.c32i: not a com32R image"
<truepurple> And that second line gets repeated like every 10 seconds
<ikonia> truepurple: ok two thoughts on that
<ikonia> the first one I don't how valid it is, but there used to be a bug that the installer and certain iso versions that caused it
<ikonia> I thought it was fixed, but I don't know if it is
<truepurple> so it might work with 10.10?
<ikonia> the second is the issue is that the problem is that the menu application used does not actually have a valid image (as in graphics) file assicated with it, this used to be a common issue with syslinux when making pxeboot menus
<ikonia> without looking into the actual pendrive making application more I don't know why it doesn't have an image assicated with it as I don't know how it makes it, but that is the reason for the error
<truepurple> So in short, what can I do to make a ubuntu "live cd" usb flash drive?
<truepurple> I mean one that works
<ikonia> well, you could try using the windows application if you have a windows machine available, you could try a different version of ubuntu to see if the old bug is still valid or you could wait for me/other person to have time to actually look into the application
<truepurple> ikonia, what you were saying earlier about not needing to format, what about if the old data is for a boot? Doesn't the old boot MBR (or whatever those initials are) get in the way?
<truepurple> ikonia, Also, any idea why there is no option to download 10.10?
<CLF1> Can anyone tell me how to trace this error received when trying to repair:  samba4: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<charlie-tca> If that is all the errors, try the install again after running sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get update
<CLF1> thanks...problem is that when I try to install things like a back up application, it fails because the samba4 is bad.
<CLF1> clean went very fast...like a blink of an eye
<charlie-tca> yes, the try the install is for samba
<charlie-tca> That usually works to get it to finish installing, then you don't get that error no more
<CLF1> thaks Charlie-tca no errors on update..trying to reinstall the samba4 now
<charlie-tca> Good luck.
<CLF1> is it okay to use the packet manager to do the reinstall?
<charlie-tca> yes
<CLF1> failed
<charlie-tca> Anyone got anything here for samba4 fails to complete the install?
<charlie-tca> CLF1: I am out of knowledge with that
<CLF1> IT's all good thanks for the response...i'll get it sooner or later
<rabe_> yay, fist time/day using ubunto and allready totally in love with it <3
<stlsaint> rabe_: awesome glad to hear it
<rabe_> it has all those little neat features i thought that would be great in windows
<stlsaint> rabe_: what distro you running?
<rabe_> like an updater that is /good/
<rabe_> latest desktop version
<rabe_> 11.04 i believe
<stlsaint> ah yes
<rabe_> and built in instant messenger
<rabe_> also the installer with wifi support
<rabe_> and even my screen resolution was right form the start
<stlsaint> rabe_: awesome
<stlsaint> rabe_: hope everything continues to workout for you
<stlsaint> rabe_: you can use this channel for support questions also
<rabe_> that is why i droped in, but until now i found everything myself
<rabe_> there is no photoshop for ubuntu, i suppose?
<stlsaint> rabe_: there is package: gimp
<stlsaint> very good and popular alternative to photoshop
<rabe_> yeah, that is the next best thing :)
<rabe_> is there a tool for gmail and google calendar integration?
<stlsaint> rabe_: yes, i just forgot what it was, one sec
<truepurple> Is the partitioning tool of a "live CD", gparted? Are they exactly the same?
<stlsaint> truepurple: yes gparted is the same on the livecd as in the actual install
<stlsaint> rabe_: i use checkgmail
<rabe_> ok, thanks
<stlsaint> rabe_: but that is more like a notifier
<rabe_> that is all i probably need
<stlsaint> rabe_: you can use evolution or thunderbird for better integration and tools
<rabe_> ill just make some actions on my desktop i guess
<rabe_> evolution is really nice, but i'm used to realtime applications
<stlsaint> rabe_: as of my latest install i just stick to using chromium for gmail needs especially with gmail,calendar and google+ now
<stlsaint> rabe_: but you will see there are ALOT of options within the repositories
<stlsaint> oh i forgot about prism, rather nice also
<rabe_> hehe, i bet this will keep me occupied for a while
<stlsaint> rabe_: getting a fresh install catered just to how you like it will take some time until you get used to the tools and configurations that help automate the process
<rabe_> that is why i'm allready modifying the installation disk for later installs, including my other pc
<stlsaint> cool
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-30
<rabe_> the documentation is really good, when i think back to when i did that with win7..
<rabe_> that was totally not worth the effort
<stlsaint> HA! heck no, know matter how many vLites and kLites they come up with its just not worth it
<stlsaint> winbuilder and all that crap
<stlsaint> compared to downloading a pre-built iso, chrooting it and simply customizing :D
<rabe_> oh god, winbuilder..
<rabe_> that was the worst thing ever to debug
<rabe_> and the log was quite useless
<stlsaint> im forced to still use windows tools for random jobs
<rabe_> i have to use photoshop a lot..
<rabe_> but else, everything is here
<rabe_> maybe i get photoshop to run in wine
<stlsaint> rabe_: just setup a windows virtual machine and run from there
<rabe_> yeah, but i need more ram
<rabe_> raw images are a memory hog
<truepurple> rabe_, How much ram do you have?
<rabe_> 8GiB
<rabe_> but i installed 32 bit by mistake
<stlsaint> rabe_: ah, if you are able to run 64 you may want to go ahead and reinstall now before you get all setup and comfortable with your install,
<stlsaint> you can always upgrade ram at a later point in time
<stlsaint> brb
<CLF1> charlie-tca:  found error trace by using -f flag and was able to google the error and someone had the solution...all is well
<rabe_> clf1, gratz
<rabe_> where can i change the window buttons to be on the right side?
<nit-wit> rabe_, gconf-editor
<rabe_> thanks
<nit-wit> I think its app-metacity -general, I'm on W7 now going from memeory
<nit-wit> memory
<thewrath> hey all
<Silent_Samurai> Heya.
<stlsaint> thewrath: yo
<thewrath> wats new stlsaint
<thewrath> what do you know of psacct package
<stlsaint> thewrath: i dont know nothing about it
<stlsaint> nor is it in the repos
<thewrath> it will probably be in the repos as acct
<thewrath> psacct is the fedora repos version
<stlsaint> aye yea it is under acct
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> what i watn to do is to log all user activity
<thewrath> especially when i get my honeypot set up
<stlsaint> that seems to be like something that would work
<stlsaint> might want to look into net-acct as well
<stlsaint> and pmacct :D
<thewrath> lol
<stlsaint> time for bedtime
<stlsaint> later folks
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> ttyl
<truepurple> I am having a weird problem with files being called "read only"
<truepurple> Anyone here?
<earthling_> did you try to change the file permissions?
<truepurple> No
<earthling_> you can right click, properties, permissions
<earthling_> I think chmod does it in terminal
<truepurple> Its a usb flash drive with some files saved on it. Suddenly I can not alter any of them, and when I copy off any files from it, I can't do anything to those files because "read only"
<earthling_> right click on file
<truepurple> the whole drive is like this
<truepurple> ok, but how do I do this to the whole usb drive?
<earthling_> probably have to do it with chmod in terminal
<truepurple> I tried doing it by right clicking the drive, I got "Sorry, could not change the permissions of "4C61-1797": Error setting permissions: Read-only file system"
<earthling_> !wiki chmod
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki chmod' not found
<earthling_> !chmod
<ubot2> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<earthling_> are you logged in as administrator?
<truepurple> I dont think so, but I have never had trouble with this drive before
<earthling_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<earthling_> To change or edit files that are owned by root, sudo must be used
<geirha> chmod won't help here, the filesystem is mounted read-only.
<geirha> So is it fat32 or ntfs on that stick?
<truepurple> fat I bet
<truepurple> How do I change the mounting?
<geirha> some memory sticks have a physical read-only switch. Make sure it's not that
<truepurple> for filesystem type it says msdos, not sure if that means fat or not
<truepurple> Its a generic usb drive for storage that I have used many times before
<truepurple> and I see no switches on it
<truepurple> I pulled it out and put it back in (twice, first time it wouldnt work at all) its working now
<earthling_> maybe it is corrupted, you can run a chkdsk
<earthling_> !chkdsk
<ubot2> Factoid 'chkdsk' not found
<earthling_> !fsck
<ubot2> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<nit-wit> truepurple, besides a chkdsk, always unmount the drive before removing.
<thewrath> when would you consider a person attempting to create a DoS on your netework or atleast really trying to get in and not neccessilary a bot
<truepurple> where do you look to mount a drive?
<nit-wit> truepurple, in linux it is a right click and winodows should be a icon in the panel.
<nit-wit> right click on the icon, or in the home menu.
<nit-wit> truepurple, oh mount sorry in linux go to computer or use disk utility, sorry.
<nit-wit> truepurple, you can mount wth a terminal as well I forget the command
<truepurple> where are they?
<nit-wit> truepurple, are you in Ubuntu
<truepurple> it wont detect either of my usb flash drives,
<truepurple> yes
<truepurple> I think a restart would fix it, but I dont want to do that right now
<nit-wit> look at disk utility truepurple
<truepurple> where is it?
<nit-wit> truepurple, use the left unity panel box with the + and type in disk utility.
<truepurple> unity doesnt work for me
<nit-wit> +=applications
<nit-wit> truepurple, you in the classic
<truepurple> I guess so, same graphics as before
<truepurple> where in the applications menu?
<nit-wit> truepurple, the computer is in the dropdown or disk utility in preference or admin.
<nit-wit> I'm on W7 right now so my memory is a little faulty you will find it.
<truepurple> Well I didnt find it in system>preferences Are you sure they havent changed the name?
<nit-wit> truepurple, for? I gave you multiple places, open home and look in the left panel and see if they are there.
<nit-wit> actually multiple apps to mount
<truepurple> if I open home in nautilus, to the left of that are other directories
<nit-wit> truepurple, yes do you see the usb devices.
<truepurple> no
<nit-wit> truepurple, do you have gparted installed
<truepurple> I found "disk utility"
<truepurple> yes
<nit-wit> cool yah
<nit-wit> disk utility does partitioning and mount and unmount do you see them there.
<truepurple> I see some "host adapters"
<truepurple> but not the usb drive
<nit-wit> truepurple, it will show the size in the picture if you click on one.
<truepurple> none of those have sizes
<nit-wit> truepurple, if the usb is not shown it is okay to unplug and replug, your not mounted.
<truepurple> I tried that, but they arent showing, isnt there a command to make it look for such things?
<nit-wit> truepurple, what can happen is if you jerk the usb without unmounting you may break a writing session to it and have problems, quite similar to a read only...etc
<truepurple> so your saying both my usb flash drives could be busted?
<nit-wit> truepurple, do they show in windows?
<truepurple> windows?
<truepurple> oh the OS, I dont have that installed at the moment
<nit-wit> truepurple, you have windows MS right>
<truepurple> Do you need to unmount usb flash drives in windows too?
<holstein> it literally cant hurt
<nit-wit> truepurple, they will probably show in windows and can be reformatted, I wouldn't get caught up in them if you don't need to a MS look would be helpful.
<nit-wit> holstein, how are you man.;)
<holstein> nit-wit: im good :)
<holstein> i see you are doing well?
<nit-wit> truepurple, You always want to unmount the usb get writen to periodically, and interrupting this will cause problems like this.
<nit-wit> holstein, yeah, just hanging for the summer wishing I had a tenor sax to go have some giant steps of fun.
<nit-wit> just counting down till I get one hehe.
<holstein> hehe
<nit-wit> acti=ually I'm more modal but f you can play those modal is a cinch. ;)
<nit-wit> truepurple, does this all make sense?
<holstein> ive started unmounting drives in windows now too... seems wrong not to
<nit-wit> holstein, I always do I have never had a problem but just follow that for safety, I rather do that then have to do clean up.
<nit-wit> esay to jerk it out with something open from them as well, the unmount will balk then.
<nit-wit> I have some what switched to W7, ubuntu crashes X, fedora takes forever to boot debian, and redhat based distros have the old gnome, I started on open source but I have gotten tired of fixing the latest distros on occasion, just a glitch I think with the desktops changing...etc
<holstein> yeah, if you got tricky hardware, it can be challening
<holstein> i had a via chip i was running xp on for a while
<holstein> surprisingly, that machine came with SUSE on it
<nit-wit> holstein, I have a acer netbook, but tend to tweak till it breaks.;)
<holstein> the openchrome driver caught up finally, not with 3d though
<nit-wit> is that for the chrome OS or browser
<truepurple> Well I used neighbors computer, win7 detect the drives
<holstein> neither... its the open via driver AFAIK
<holstein> nothing to do with chrome OS/google
<truepurple> So somehow ubuntu is messed up, I am pretty sure a restart would fix it, but how might I fix this without restarting?
<nit-wit> Ah I was not sure of my wording as well.
<holstein> truepurple: logout
<holstein> ?
<truepurple> holstein, there isnt another way?
<holstein> im sure there is... whats wrong?
<holstein> with linux, i tend to choose my battles... and sometimes i have time to really get in there and see whats up... usually i just restart
<truepurple> Its not seeing my usb flash drives
<truepurple> the lights on the drives tell me they are properly put in holstein
<holstein> OH... did you say 'eject' ?
<truepurple> I might have
<holstein> i find after 'eject' i dont see it in sudo fdisk -l even
<truepurple> So a reset is the only way?
<holstein> for?
<truepurple> to use the drives on ubuntu again
<holstein> ive had some funky-ness go on with USB sticks that were dying... but usually i just plug it back in and get it working
<truepurple> Well that isnt working
<holstein> if you dont see it in sudo fdisk -l, i would try it in another machine
<holstein> truepurple: what isnt?
<truepurple> seeingg the usb flash drive
<truepurple> drives
<truepurple> and I did try them on another machine I told you
<truepurple> the drives work, its ubuntu that is messed up
<holstein> truepurple: pull it out... put i back in (mabye even on anther port) and open a terminal
<holstein> run...
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> see if you see it there
<holstein> truepurple: i dont think its messed up... if you've been pulling it out without unmounting, that could be the issue
<truepurple> I see only what looks like my hdd
<truepurple> ejecting is unmounting, isnt it?
<holstein> truepurple: if i were you, i would try the stick in another box (again) while the machine is rebooting
<holstein> truepurple: ejecting is more than unmounting AFAIK
<holstein> its like unmounting, and removing it from the system
<truepurple> So how do I add it back into the system?
<holstein> well, the way i have done it in the past is by literally plugging in back in
<holstein> im not sure whats up though... id have to be in front of it
<truepurple> well I did pull it in and out, to the point where I worry about the contacts getting worn off or something
<holstein> truepurple: right, so try it in another box, and while thats going on, reboot the linux box
<holstein> then, you can test further
<truepurple> holstein, I told you twice before that I did try them on another computer, and they work
<holstein> truepurple: interesting
<holstein> this'll be the third time i suggest doing it again ;)
<truepurple> doing what again?
<truepurple> trying to see if the usb flash drives work on another computer? What is the point of doing that more then once?
<truepurple> holstein?
<holstein> truepurple: yup
<truepurple> What is the point of doing that more then once?
<holstein> i would like for you to take the stick to another box *again* while that machine reboots
<holstein> theres nothing else to do except email the manufacturer of the stick ;)
<truepurple> you mean when the OS is shutting down or loading up?
<holstein> truepurple: i mean, take the stick out, reboot
<holstein> and while you are waiting, try the stick in another box
<holstein> then, report...
<truepurple> Why try the stick on another computer, a second time?
<holstein> truepurple: do what you want...
<truepurple> holstein, I am just asking what the purpose of that is
<holstein> youve been pulling it in and out of that box though, and you dont know if that has affected it
<holstein> truepurple: why now?
<holstein> not*
<holstein> you'll be waiting on the machine to reboot
<holstein> how about, just because you are here asking for help, and its a suggestion that you can do, or not do
<truepurple> because its already been done and its not going to tell me anything a second time
<holstein> you dont *have* to
<truepurple> I didnt say I did have to, I just asked you for a reason
<holstein> i just feel like you could have borked the USB stick pulling it in and out and you'll know its still functional when you get back to the machine after its booted back up
<truepurple> well I was looking for help fixing ubuntus problem without restarting, but I guess don't know
<JackyAlcine> truepurple, does the stick have your Ubuntu installation on it?
<truepurple> Making a start up disk on a usb flash, every 5 minutes or how ever long, it asks for my password again. How do I prevent this? Also, that it gets interrupted like this, might that case the installation to fail?
<truepurple> oh and holstein, as expected a restart fixed the usb drive problem
<rabe_> I've got troubles installing 11.04 from usb on an eeepc. live or persistance mode works fine..
<rabe_> but after i select "install paralell to windows" it reboots to windows. (before the partition selector comes up) any ideas?
<rabe_> however, i can select "something else" and then the partition manager comes up
<truepurple> I don't know, but I have something slightly similar to your problem
<truepurple> rabe_, When making a usb flash "live CD", how do you stop authentication from asking for your password every 5 minutes?
<ikonia> rabe_: sounds like your grub config not correct
<ikonia> rabe_: did you install using wubi or onto a seperate partition ?
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, rabe_ is addressing that issue in #ubuntu (cross-post).
<rabe_> ikonia,i just grabed the lastest 11.04 desktop.iso and converted it to usb stick.
<ikonia> oh dear
<ikonia> rabe_: better if you can keep it in one channel
<rabe_> sry
<ikonia> rabe_: try not to cross-post the same issue in multiple channels
<ikonia> no problem at all
<ikonia> rabe_: I'll pick it up with you in #ubuntu
<s-fox> Hello.
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> anyone here?
<Sidewinder1> Mornin'
<thewrath> Mornin'
<thewrath> i have a lot of people trying to connect to my system via ssh
<thewrath> i have port forwarding on for me
<thewrath> Is there anyway if i would capture the packets that i can see what they are trying to connect as?
<thewrath> this deals with snort but i thought i would ask here first
<Sidewinder1> thewrath, I know absolutely nothing about ssh; never needed to use/learn it, sorry. :-(
<Sidewinder1> You may want to try #ubuntu; lotsa knowledgeable folks there.
<thewrath> hey all
<florian> how do i swich between unity and ubuntu classic?
<florian> i'll ask in #ubuntu :)
<bobweaver_> hi there I am using Kubuntu and am trying to make it so the obsidian coast color-theme is my default one so when I run something as root say dolphin the color scheme is obsidan coast I have replaced all files in /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktop-theme and there is no default file ?? there has to be a file that I can swap out right? Question is where is that file
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-31
<GhostFace777> Hi
<GhostFace777> Could anyone help me?
<GhostFace777> I have a simple question:)
<GhostFace777> Can someone tell me how I change the background that is purple to anything I want or to some default please?
<Sidewinder1> GhostFace777, Right-click on your background (on the desktop), left-click "Change Desktop Background; at least that's the way it's done in 10.04 Lucid Lynx.
<GhostFace777> Hey guys. Can someone please help me? I am trying to add  quicklists to the Nautilus Home folder launcher(think thats what you call it) and I opened up terminal and pasted the commands I was told to put but it does not work.
<encaitar> new to irc and ubuntu, is this the correct place to ask a ssh rsa setup question?
<Sidewinder1> encaitar, You'll probably get more/quicker responses in #ubuntu.
<Sidewinder1> I know nothing about ssh,rsa, sorry.
<encaitar> Sidewinder1, thank you will do
<Sidewinder1> NP.
<f3lipe> Hey guys, how do I choose between ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, or Edubuntu?
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> anyone know where to find a cheap SSD? I only need like 1-2 gb on it
<kristian-aalborg> for a laptop
<stlsaint> newegg or tigerdirect
<redanthem> anyone know why python-software-properties would say no installation candidate when i try to install it on 11.04 server, thanks
<stlsaint> redanthem: is it in the official repos?
<redanthem> how do i check that
<redanthem> stlsaint: sources.list?
<stlsaint> redanthem: run command: apt-cache search python-software-properties
<stlsaint> it seems to be there
<charlie-tca> !info python-software-properties
<charlie-tca> !info ubottu python-software-properties
<charlie-tca> heh, what a deal
<stlsaint> redanthem: if you see no output than you probably dont have the repo enabled
<redanthem> stlsaint ya i was just gonna ask, is there supposed to be output
<redanthem> there want any
<redanthem> charlie-tca says it doesn't like !info
<stlsaint> yea you probably dont have its repo enabled, one sec
<redanthem> wasn't*
<charlie-tca> It never gave me a response
<stlsaint> redanthem: what command are you using to install it?
<redanthem> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<stlsaint> redanthem: you say you are on server edition?
<holstein> redanthem: did you run sudo apt-get update before?
<redanthem> stlsaint yep
<stlsaint> redanthem: well that package is part of the GNOME desktop environment
<redanthem> yea i actually came across this problem trying to get gnome
<stlsaint> so if you want to use it, it seems you will need to install gnome
<stlsaint> redanthem: ok, why are you installing gnome on a server edition?
<stlsaint> you are essentially getting the ubuntu 11.04 desktop now which defeats the purpose of doing a server install
<redanthem> i think what i may be finding is that i should have gotten the desktop version
<stlsaint> redanthem: are you actually running this on a server for real server uses??
<redanthem> just home media storage
<redanthem> nothing really important
<stlsaint> redanthem: well a server install will work great for that, i just am not seeing why you would need to install a desktop environment
<redanthem> gotcha, well i guess my better question would be this
<redanthem> i want to be able to remote admin it
<redanthem> and i want it to be able to run xbmc
<holstein> ssh
<redanthem> can it do that without a guy?
<redanthem> gui*
<holstein> GUI... i have forwarded X over from my server
<redanthem> what do you mean
<holstein> i would want xbmc running locally though, and accessin the share via SSH or whatever
<stlsaint> redanthem: yes you can
<holstein> you can do VNC as well... but i agree... you dont need a DE
<redanthem> gotcha, ok
<redanthem> well whats the best way to setup ssh
<stlsaint> redanthem: 1. Install server
<stlsaint> 2. Update server with sudo apt-get update
<stlsaint> 3. Install package openssh-server
<stlsaint> 4. Setup server to use ssh keys
<holstein> you dont have to set up keys... you just should if its going to be accessed from outside your network
<holstein> at that point, after installing ssh, you can navigate to the IP and login with the password
<holstein> before you put it out in the wild, i would read up on some security though.. like ssh keys
<redanthem> gotcha, yea looking for some tutorials now
<redanthem> anyone got any experience with atheros wireless cards
<redanthem> my ethernet works
<redanthem> but my wireless has been no go
<holstein> you want wifi on that server?
<redanthem> haven't decided
<stlsaint> redanthem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<redanthem> but it would nice to at least have them both working
<holstein> you can run the server headless, so i would put it by the router and plug it in
<redanthem> yea, thats where it is now, just kinda nagging that i know wireless isn't configured
<stlsaint> redanthem: yes you do not have to setup keys unless you open up your network to be accessible from outside your home but in the even that you forget and use port forwarding than you are going to be in a world of hurt for attacks!! ;)
<stlsaint> redanthem: make that link i just posted your friend and at the bottom it says Home server...maybe that will be of use
<holstein> i read and read about it, and still did some testing before i forwarded the port :)
<redanthem> haha yea, it will be something that happens down the road a bit i imagine
<redanthem> thanks for the link though
<redanthem> i created a share yesterday
<stlsaint> redanthem: i will tell you from some very personal experience with my own servers being attacked....as soon as you open up those ports...your asking for trouble!!
<stlsaint> (thats IF you dont take security serious!!)
<stlsaint> just be prepared is all im saying
<redanthem> yea i got you
<redanthem> thanks for the heads up
<holstein> redanthem: the ssh keys make it where you can also login without entering a password
<holstein> that could come in handy locally if you are visiting a box remotely often
<holstein> i do both though... ssh key with a pass
<redanthem> you know why a samba share would be really slow/strange
<redanthem> like sits and prepares to copy files for a long time
<tripelb> hi, I'm twisted. all my controls were on the left I swear, now they are on the right. I mean MAX MIN X -- and I try to get the most readable theme. I have one better now BUT the contorls are all DOTS and the alternatives in "change desktop background" are all dots too.
<tripelb> I use 10.04 -- am I dreaming about the controls changing sides. Did using the computer at the library, windows, warp me??
<tripelb> all I want are BOX line X  -- is that too much to ask? Any side is ok but I want to know if I imagined it.
<tripelb> I've used som many computer "in my times" from mac to windows to amiga to ubuntu that I dont care about side I just want to know.
<tripelb> I feel I've moved into an alternate universe.   no drugs
<tripelb> I dont want no dots
<tripelb> arg ignored, slow channel.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-23
<[vbm]> hi there. can anyone help me with vsftpd? I am struggling to get it working with anonymous and authenticated users at the same time.
<escott> [vbm], ugggh. any reason you can't use sftp?
<[vbm]> not really. Just had vsftpd working well for a while but now would like to allow read only access to anonymous users.
<[vbm]> I can always create a RO user as a work around, but was keen on getting it to work "properly".
<[vbm]> escott, I think I did not understand your question about sftp? I thought you were talking about another program :)
<escott> [vbm], i mean openssh-ftp?
<escott> just the deep hatred for all things ftp
<escott> ftp must die
<philballew> Question: scp or rsync for 85 gigs of media?
<escott> philballew, rsync is resumable. thats the main reason to use it for large data transfers
<[vbm]> escott, :) why? currently I only use it as a means to share drives across different machines. I have FTP shares on two boxes one xp and one running lucid. lucid's is running my htpc and now I need to make sure the default access is RO and would prefer unauthenticated access.
<escott> [vbm], ftp is just not a good netizen in many ways. using multiple ports, dynamically choosing ports for clients, ridiculously insecure... list goes on
<philballew> escott, alright, Ill set it up
<escott> [vbm], you can do some cool stuff with ssh'es ftp modules with authorized keys and accomplish almost anything you would have wanted to do with ftp but securely and more robustly
<[vbm]> escott, when you mention openssh-ftp, are you talking about ftp over a ssh tunnel, like in a remote access? This is strictly lan only.
<escott> [vbm], no i mean the sftp binary. its basically a wrapper around scp/ssh that "talks" ftp. its not a tunnel. openssh handles the entire communication
<[vbm]> escott, ok thanks. googling it... :)
<escott> [vbm], the benefit of sftp is that you only have to know ssh and how to configure it
<escott> [vbm], also why not just use samba on your home network?
<[vbm]> escott, samba is the plan. I've been postponing it because I have dreams of single log ons and shared resources across all my machines and haven't found the time to plan it properly. maybe I should start with acouple of samba shares and worry about the pdc later. :)
<escott> [vbm], well the dream single logon is ssh auth_keys. it just works(TM)
<escott> [vbm], only difficulties are going to be with windows
<[vbm]> escott, :) that's the thing. Loving ubuntu but can't realistically get rid of my last windows box and also have a macbook to join in some day.
<escott> [vbm], there are certainly ssh clients for windows, and im sure putty can do ftp. so ssh would be just as good as ftp, and easier to setup in almost all cases. there is overhead for encryption so if you have some weak hardware that can be a pain (i get annoyed at my NAS because it just can't crunch the ssh encryption fast enough sometimes)
<escott> [vbm], there are ways to tell ssh to not encrypt the channel or to use a weaker form of encryption, just don't ever use that outside your LAN
<[vbm]> escott, won't sftp require me to have users with shell access?
<escott> [vbm], no
<[vbm]> escott, need to keep googling. this site suggested you'd get to your home directory...
<escott> [vbm], im looking for a link to the restricted sftp instructions. its really easy but its changed a bit over the last 5 years
<escott> [vbm], http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<escott> [vbm], basically all you have to do is:
<escott> (a) set the users shell to /bin/false in /etc/passwd
<escott> (b) create an auth-key and add it to authorized_keys with a command directive
<escott> (c) the command directive (which is optional) can reference the sftp module
<escott> (d) enable the built in support for chroot and sftp only within sshd_config usually trigged by group membership in a group "sftponly" but could be structured however you want
<[vbm]> escott, would this setup allow me to have anonymous users?
<escott> [vbm], in a manner of speaking yes.
<escott> [vbm], its not a good idea to have a publicly known password for the user
<escott> but you could publish the id_rsa for the auth_key
<[vbm]> escott, thanks
<escott> which is nice because its a single point of entry to the system -- 1 line in one file (authorized_keys)
<escott> [vbm], if you are looking at the minstrel instructions keep in mind that openssh already has everything compiled so you skip directly to the configuration (i sent that to someone one time and started getting questions about ./configure :)
<[vbm]> escott, got that :) I use ubuntu because I need the training wheels. Every time I see a make install that I can't skip I run for the hills. :)
<hmf> hello
<hmf> :)
<chris_wrx> How do I know if I have correctly installed a python program (pywallet) on my ubuntu box?  I type "pywallet" at the $ prompt, but it doesn't execute the program
<chris_wrx> k
<geirha> Oh don't wait more than 3 minutes...
<philballew> must be looking for help elsewhere and found it there first.
<prateekp> hello everybody
<prateekp> There is permission issue . I mean that a certain file i am not able to save ... It states that u cannot save this file
<prateekp> how to set permissions for a file through terminal or otherwise
<holstein> !chown
<ubot2> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> prateekp: or just sudo mv it
<holstein> typically, when you are not supposed to, you might not want to.. or you might want to get more specific about what it is before you really bork something
<geirha> If it's a system configuration file, you should not change ownership/permissions on the file
<holstein> gksudo gedit
<holstein> ^^ that will open a config file in an editable fashion
<prateekp> actually when i go to its  properties by right clicking and change the permissions to read and write it doesnt change
<prateekp> why so
<prateekp> actually i want to open the file in my programs editor
<prateekp> that would be helpful to me
<geirha> prateekp: Possibly it's on a filesystem that doesn't support unix permissisons, such as vfat/ntfs
<holstein> prateekp: you can break functionality
<prateekp> the file is located in home
<holstein> prateekp: what programs editor?
<prateekp> scilab editor
<ReubenNZ> Hi. I am trying to install ubuntu with the windows installer but when it downloads it gets to about a quarter complete and then the download slows down to less than 1kb/s. Does anybody know a better way of doing it? I dont want to dualboot or replace windows
<prateekp> i can open using gksudo gedit but thats not i want
<holstein> prateekp: you can use sudo or gksudo to elevate privs if you need...
<geirha> ReubenNZ: Download the Ubuntu Desktop CD. It had wubi on it too, and it won't have to download anything during install
<prateekp> ok my problem got solved
<geirha> ReubenNZ: Though, it'll still be a dualboot
<holstein> ReubenNZ: do you alreayd have an iso downloaded? you can put the iso file in the same place as the wubi.exe and it'll use it
<holstein> yeah.. a wubi is a dual boot
<geirha> ReubenNZ: Perhaps you want to run ubuntu in a virtual machine instead? If so, download virtualbox and the ubuntu iso
<ReubenNZ> ohk. i thought dual booting was more difficult. I will just download the iso and do it that way
<ReubenNZ> thank you
<geirha> prateekp: Odd that you have a file not owned by yourself in your homedir though
<prateekp> hhmmm .... the problem automatically got solved
<prateekp> may be some other things have had happened before
<Stevemav> Hello, I'm a newbie, here to say hi and learn a little about ubuntu :)
<coolbhavi> hello Stevemav welcome to ubuntu :)
<Stevemav> hows things for you mate?
<coolbhavi> Stevemav, fine... how are things with you?
<Stevemav> all good :). Having a few teething issues but by and large all good :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<Stevemav> are you new yourself? or are there just no distictions between new and older members, other than the chanserv?
<Stevemav> so, anyone here have StarCraft 2 issues with Wine?
<Droid> good morning everyone
<Stevemav> hello
<Stevemav> does anyone know the correct channel to go to for wine related issues in ubunut?
<Stevemav> ubuntu*
<bioterror> !wine
<ubot2> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Droid> try #winehq ?
<bioterror> says #winehq
<Droid> mhm, sorry, hi bioterror (:
<bioterror> hi
<Stevemav> #winehq
<Stevemav> cool
<Player> Stevemav: what game are you playing through winehq?
<Stevemav> StarCraft 2.
<Stevemav> I can link to a recent post I made if you think you can help?
<geirha> I gave up getting "Stars!" to run via wine. I ended up installing Windows 3.11 in dosbox to run it.  :)
<Stevemav> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2022328
<Player> Stevemav: my window manager crashed, i'm in the middle of an upgrade, i can't really open websites atm
<Stevemav> lol if I had an iso file for a windows distro I'd be running it, no money at the moment though :P
<Stevemav> fair enough Player
<Stevemav> basically, in my win regedit, I'm missing a whole bunch of folders
<Stevemav> running wine 1.5.9 at the moment
<Player> in around 20 minutes i could assist you, with the small amount of knowledge i have left
<Stevemav> sounds great :). Will you be able to open browsers byt then?
<Player> of course if there's no one else to help you out
<Player> i hope the upgrade and a reboot will mend my issue ..
<Stevemav> fair enough- what was your issue?
<Player> so yes, i am confident i will be able, althought i will continue to another upgrade, i'm going from 9.04 to 12.04 ...
<Player> i just wanted to get back on linux, i've been playing too many games on windows, so i got back to my old-rusty ubuntu, now trying to revive it. It didn't start at 1st, it froze after login, fixed that, now let's see what else hits me in the face
<Stevemav> fair enough- AMD or Intel machine?
<Player> AMD
<Player> with a problematic NVidia card
<Player> so i'm in for some fun, it's better than gaming tho..
<Player> i might actually learn smth this way
<Player> i'll go smoke a cigarette 'till thsi upgrade finishes
<Stevemav> fair enough, I had a bit of an issue with mine but it was all AMD stuff-
<Stevemav> hopefully it'll work out
<Player> here we go, reboot time. BRB
<Stevemav> kk
<Player> 'kay, I'm alive
<Stevemav> that's a good start :P
<Player> one second, let me get the second upgrade going
<Stevemav> all good man
<Player> it's gonna be a long day ... 10.10 -> 11.04
<Player> alright, so paste that link again please
<Player> and describe what the issue is
<Stevemav> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2022328&page=2
<Stevemav> No sound, not even when I test in wineconfig
<Stevemav> no driver listed
<Player> have you searched for any other threads?
<Player> i found smth like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1939902&page=2
<Player> you can also find related stuff here: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<Stevemav> I'll check them, I've searched for about a week over the net and on this site
<Player> everyone says they have sound issues but there's a workaround it seems
<Stevemav> I can't get the sound problem form winehq link to work, tried it heaps before
<Player> what do you mean?
<Player> which link? The alsa-plugins git one?
<Player> upgrade: About 2 hours 3 minutes remaining
<Player> WHAT? *faceplams*
<Stevemav> what??
<Stevemav> just get the iso for 12.04, way faster!!
<Stevemav> I didn't understand how to get the git part to work
<Stevemav> http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb425/NixKing/Screenshotfrom2012-07-23214722.png
<Player> Stevemav: you need to download git and install it
<Stevemav> ok I can do that
<Stevemav> through synaptic or unbuntu store?
<Stevemav> software centrwe*
<Player> the center is better
<Player> forget synaptic, that's old :P
<Stevemav> centre says I have it already
<Player> good, the open a terminal
<Stevemav> kk
<Player> before that, did you do this step: To get sound, start winecfg, go to DLL overrides, add "mmdevapi" and set it to "disabled".
<Player> ?
<Stevemav> yeah that's aready been done
<Player> alright, the commands are for the terminal
<Stevemav> kk
<Stevemav> yeah they don't work- I copy in one line at a time right?
<Player> yes
<Player> do you get any errors?
<Player> like after the 2nd line
<Stevemav> i fatal: repository 'git.alsa-project.org/alsa-plugins.git' does not exist
<Player> okay, that's the issue then
<Stevemav> kk
<Stevemav> how do i fix that?
<Player> the git seems to be there
<Stevemav> yeah
<Player> I can't install git now 'cause of the upgrade ... mhm :\
<Player> one sec, brb
<Stevemav> kk
<Player> frankly i don't know
<Stevemav> damn
<Stevemav> so it says to use a repository that doensn't exist
<Stevemav> am I reading into that right?
<Player> Stevemav: yes, that's what needs to be fixed
<Stevemav> ok
<Player> on the screenshot you gave me, can't you choose any kind of device? Pulseaudio or alsa?
<Stevemav> I ran  sudo apt-get update, should I try again?
<Stevemav> there are no devices listed in any of the drop down box's
<Player> of course, try, i don't think you can screw things up that much, i mean the sound doesn't work anyway
<Stevemav> Hmm #ubuntu is helping a little
<Player> that's good (:
<Player> I hope you found a way to get over this issue
<Stevemav> When i do I'll make sure to post it on the forum so others can check it :)
<Player> well .. ubuntu crashed, kinda dead *sighs*
<Player> so i'm on my router running irssi now ... *shrugs*
<Stevemav> hmm, what happened when you turned it on?
<Stevemav> Player: What happened when you started the comp up?
<Stevemav> Hey, I'm looking to dual boot windows vista/7 with ubuntu, are there any decent iso files for windows I could download and install?
<geirha> Didn't you get cds when you bought them?
<Stevemav> no it's always been preinstalled until now
<holstein> AFAIK, you cannot download windows
<geirha> Hm. Well, maybe #windows knows what you should do to aquire install CDs.
<holstein> i would call and ask microsoft
<Stevemav> yeah that's my best bet, cool
<Stevemav> thanks guys
<Stevemav> see ya
<Player>  < Stevemav> Player: What happened when you started the comp up?
<Player> it hung at boot, recovery doesn't want to start at all
<Player> you can get windows isos on their websites if you got an account
<holstein> Player: Stevemav has parted
<Player> holstein: on, you're right, sorry :\
<r4y> I noticed with Mahjongg that sometimes the last 2 matching tiles on the same spot so I thought in order to fix this they should have made it so when shuffle appears that the last 2 tiles are shuffled to 2 different spots, unless of coarse it is meant to be played in a certain sequence which I doubt.
<r4y> Anyways that's all I had to say except that I worded that wrong. The last 2 matching times end up on the same spot.
<r4y> bye :) /
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-24
<philballew> Good ideas on making a dead laptop battery work again?
 * philballew will also take bad ideas
<geirha> buy a new one? :P
<bioterror> put new cells :D
<bioterror> :----D
<philballew> bioterror, How hard you think that might be?
<geirha> bioterror: why the long face?
<geirha> :)
<bioterror> http://www.electronics-lab.com/articles/Li_Ion_reconstruct/
<bioterror> probably easier and cheaper to just buy a new battery from DX
<Herakles> Hi , I am looking for some help regarding Networking in a heterogen Network (Windows 7)
<Herakles> Ubuntu
<Herakles> My Ubuntu-Menu doesn´t show´s anything else then Windows-network....
<Herakles> if i double click Windows-Networks...
<Herakles> nothing appears
<Player> Herakles: you need to install samba and Windows 7 pcs need to be set up for sharing without a password
<Herakles> wait a second...
<Herakles> why do i need to install samba..., the live-cd recognized the Windows-Network....
<Herakles> but the install doesn´t...
<Herakles> how come... ?
<Herakles> well....
<Herakles> well, thank you Player....
<Herakles> you are right..., samba was not installed...
<Herakles> It seems i never learn anything....
<Herakles> Well i was banned from Ubuntu- forum .... can anybody unbann me , please ?
<Herakles> Ubuntu-channel
<Herakles> not forum
<Herakles> thank you..
<Herakles> <<--- Ubuntu 7.1 on my machine...
<Herakles> I am so stupid..., i can´t belive myself....
<Herakles> samba was not installed...tzzz
<Herakles> am i still online....it is so quiet here...
<stlsaint> Herakles: why was you banned from forums?
<Herakles> i wrote something like follows:
<Herakles> 1700 bone heads...
<Herakles> because i was angry...1700 users online and i was missing some spirit...
<Herakles> I was banned from #ubuntu  irc-channel, not the forum...
<Herakles> all they said was....UPGRADE....
<stlsaint> Herakles: why are you using 7.10?
<Herakles> but i don´t want to upgrade..., i want to learn a system before i start decide to upgrade...
<Herakles> i never learn Linux, and i am tryin since years,,,,
<Herakles> constant upgrades and incompatibilities...
<Herakles> made me sick
<stlsaint> Herakles: that doesnt make since. You are using unspupported and no longer properly documented so what do you think you will learn?
<Herakles> are you just another teacher....in the name of christ ?
<stlsaint> Herakles: what are you trying to learn?
<Herakles> do i look like a donkey ?
<stlsaint> Herakles: you are not answering the questions i am asking you. How can we help if you dont answer?
<Herakles> never mind...
<Herakles> peace,,,
<Herakles> thank you for your precios efford..
<chozen> I hope bioterror sees this
<chozen> thanx so much dude!!!!
<chozen> I'm recording vids & screencasts nw thanx to your advice
<Herakles> hmm..., i installed samba, but the Menu "Places" - "Netwoks" - "Windows Network" still doesn´t shows any entries....
<Herakles> it worked in the live session before....
<Herakles> i configured ip4. manually, and disabled dhcp...
<philballew> !samba
<ubot2> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Herakles> in this installed escenario...
<philballew> you set a static ip?
<Herakles> yes...
<Herakles> 192.168.1.20
<Herakles> windows gets 192.168.1.10
<philballew> ah, well id look at those
<Herakles> both have sub-net-mask of 255.255.255.0
<Herakles> unfortunatley Windows 7 is installed on the other machine...
<philballew> you should just run Ubuntu :)
<Herakles> so you might lack experience...
<philballew> but can you ssh into you your ubuntu machine>
<philballew> ?
<Herakles> i never used ssh in my live time yet...
<Herakles> and i dont know how..
<philballew> so I assume this machine is not headless and has a gui running?
<Herakles> this is my Ubuntu 7.1 machine..., the other is my Windows 7 machine..
<philballew> 7.1?
<Herakles> it worked from live-cd before..., although i could not access the Windows machine, it was recognized...
<philballew> your in your ubuntu machine now?
<Herakles> yes
<Herakles> both are online..
<philballew> lsb_release -d
<Herakles> since more then 10 minutes..
<philballew> output of ^
<Herakles> ?
<philballew> whats the output of lsb_release -d in the terminal?
<Herakles> --->Ubuntu 7.10
<philballew> theres your problem
<Herakles> psss...
<Herakles> holy crappp
<Herakles> lol...
<philballew> Your running a version that has not been supported for years
<philballew> !12.04
<ubot2> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<philballew> install that....
<Herakles> !wow...
<ubot2> Factoid 'wow...' not found
<Herakles> kill all now....-quick
<philballew> all the docs you want will cover that and not 7.10
<Herakles> @host -see status...
<Herakles> alive ?
<Herakles> New York city ?
<philballew> ?
<Herakles> Washington DC
<Herakles> I am frustrated....
<Herakles> do you get my point ?
<Herakles> sick of upgrading...
<Herakles> i am trying to get a productive system....
<Herakles> nothing else...
<Herakles> so loonely...
<Herakles> on this side of the moon....
<philballew> you should use the support software though
<philballew> *supported
<Herakles> thank you for your efford philballew
<philballew> I try :)
<Herakles> man grep
<Herakles> xD
<philballew> ?
<Herakles> <<----is a silly man...
<Herakles> the holy Ubuntu-commandment....UPGRADE....
<Herakles> or die tryin....
<Herakles> eol...
<Herakles> welcome back, shadeslayer
<stlsaint> Herakles: you have no reason not to update. You will not be offered support on a EOL release
<Herakles> best before ?
<prateekp> i am getting curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
<prateekp> please suggest me how to remove this error
<cortman> Can you ping the host you're trying to curl to prateekp ?
<prateekp> no output is comming
<prateekp> terminal is hanged kind of
<prateekp> unknown host
<prateekp> it says
<prateekp> cortman : i am not able to ping it --- i says unknown host
<cortman> Then you have the wrong address or are not connected to the internet prateekp
<cortman> Can you get to it in a browser?
<prateekp> yes
<prateekp> i have done proxy settings for web browser but how to do that for terminal
<bioterror> chozen, you're welcome
<prateekp> i think that would solve the problem
<cortman> Oh yes- you should set system-wide proxy prateekp
<cortman> In the gnome-control-center
<prateekp> where can i find gnome-control-center
<cortman> you're using unity prat
<cortman> whoops
<helium> witam
<Guest53005> witam
<Guest53005> jest tu kto :) ?
<Herakles> Hi, I can not find my Windows machine in Ubuntu..., what do i have to do...
<Herakles> to connect to my Windows 7 machine... ?
<Guest53005> Hi all
<Guest53005> :D Sorry for PL
<Herakles> <<--- I am using Ubuntu 7.1
<Guest53005> Why so old ver?
<Herakles> nooo
<Herakles> so old...
<Herakles> yes..
<Herakles> because it looks better than you do...
<Guest53005> If I'm right there weren't Windows 7 released when ubuntu 7.1 was.. so
<Herakles> no.., just because i like it...
<Herakles> Soo, wanna share oyu knowledge about Ubuntu ?
<Guest53005> if you like look of it you can use ubuntu 12.04 w/ GNOME 2
<Herakles> stop bothering , please...
<Guest53005> ok
<stlsaint> Guest53005: dont waste your key strokes. He is set on being stuck with a EOL release
<Unit193> Herakles: It's end of life has passed, there will be no security or other updates and it's unsupported, if you really want to use it (though HIGHLY recommended that you don't), you'll have to figure it out yourself.
<Herakles> iUnit, what is your age ?
<stlsaint> Unit193: omg thank you
<Guest53005> yeah, as they said
<Herakles> we know...
<Herakles> thanks...
<Herakles> Unit193:
<Herakles> dont meant to offend..
<Guest53005> so now everybody can help me ^^
<Guest53005> I've a problem with my ubuntu 12.04 tty
<Herakles> downgrade then...
<Herakles> lol....
<Unit193> Herakles: This also isn't a social channel, if you wanted that you can try #ubuntu-offtopic or the network wide #defocus.
<Herakles> :P
<Unit193> Guest53005: What's up?
<Herakles> kick me
<Herakles> Unit193:
<Guest53005> After some time(since booting ubuntu) my tty dissappear. When i switch to it w/ CTRL + ALT + F1 I've no video signall...
<Herakles> thank you Unit193
<Guest53005> It also happens when i often switch from tty to unity
<stlsaint> Guest53005: have you tried using ctrl+alt+f7
<stlsaint> oh, nevermind than
<Guest53005> Yes i know what this stuff ctrl+alt+f1, 2 3 does and after some time tty consoles stop work
<stlsaint> what do you mean no video? as in your desktop server (x11) does not work?
<Unit193> You can check for info logs in /var/log/syslog and the command dmesg
<mh0> Guest53005: I have had that issue before, but never really understood why
<Guest53005> My Unity works well but when i switch to tty i get no signal..
<Guest53005> maybe a bug?
<stlsaint> Guest53005: meh, could be
<Herakles> Unit193: are you trying to fool me ?
<Herakles> I have a problem with my machine...
<Guest53005> I can say too I was changing some options in grub(vga=795) to change tty video resolution. It was successful.
<stlsaint> ah that may have sometihng to do with,
<Unit193> !eol | Herakles, last warning.
<ubot2> Herakles, last warning.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * stlsaint has never changed tty settings
<Herakles> warn your parents...
<Herakles> ass
<Herakles> hole...
<stlsaint> HAMMER!
<Guest53005> Before that I've had no signal in tty or a poor 800x600 res.
<stlsaint> whew
<cortman> Thanks
<Guest53005> I can switch from unity to tty and everything works well, but after some switching or staying a longer time in unity tty works no longer :/
<Unit193> Guest53005: What happens if you  sudo service lightdm restart  from tty?
<Guest53005> I'll try now
<helium_> lol
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/946572 Doesn't quite sound the same.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 946572 in unity "unity in Precise freezes randomly, but pointer moves and can switch to tty" [Undecided,Expired]
<stlsaint> helium_: sup
<helium_> it restarted my Unity session as expected
<helium_> do I have to do this in terminal when tty stops working?
<Unit193> TTY stops, or you seemed to say Unity stopped working.
<helium_> tty stops
<helium_> I said
<helium_> To make everything clearly understandable: When I boot ubuntu both tty and unity work fine. After some time(5-10 mins) when i try to switch to tty i get No video signal, unity is still working well.
<cortman> helium_, you have multivt enabled in the boot options I assume?
<helium_> idk
<helium_> i'll check
<helium_> if it has to be in grub settings, then no
<helium_> tty just stopped working for me
<helium_> ctrl + alt + f1 = no signal
<helium_> maybe it's framebuffer problem ?
<helium_> acpid problem?
<helium_> hmm i just get message w/ available kernel update maybe it would help? what do you think?
<cortman> I'm not real knowledgable on that to be honest helium_ - have you tried posting on the forums?
<helium_> yes on the Polish Ubuntu forum about 2, 3 days ago, but still no answers
<cortman> Have you tried ubuntuforums.org?
<cortman> Your English is quite good enough. :)
<helium_> ok I will try
<helium_> I'm looking on my syslog now
<helium_> hmm it looks interesting
<cortman> The reason I suggest it is because you'll have *hundred thousand eyes looking at it there, rather than 68 here. Not to discourage you from using IRC.
<helium_> ok :)
<Unit193> If you type  dmesg  you'll get more info as well.
<helium_> but there's no time information
<helium_> how can i start AptDaemon?
<helium_> There are no clues in syslog, except "AptDaemon quit" when tty stopped working
<helium_> Can you tell me how to enable hibernation?
<helium_> I've not solved my problem, but thanks everyone :)
<helium_> I've posted it at Ubuntu Forums
<helium_> good night to all
<helium_> and I also want to greet you from user "bdfhjk" :)
<captain-jack> so long helium_ - good luck. :)
<helium_> thanks, bye :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-25
<hba> hi guys
<hba> is anyone alive ther/
<hba> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, hba
<hba> hey hi josee
<hba> good that someone is there :)
<hba> I've installed Ubuntu 10.04.3 on my dell laptop
<hba> lshw -html > file.html shows some of the columns red colored
<hba> and the brightness shortcuts does not work
<hba> guys...please help me
<hba> if someone can
<hba> function key with my ubuntu 10.04 on dell vostro 1450 doesnt :(
<hba> and im not able to find ANY solution for this
<hba> there is NO graphic card in the laptop
<hba> any pros here?
<Blazemore|Work> Sorry back up... what are you doing? What are you expecting to happen? And what actually happens?
<Blazemore|Work> I think you accidentally a verb, you see
<Blazemore|Work> I have a similar Dell laptop so I might be able to help you
<Blazemore|Work> Dell Vostro laptops use integrated graphics, which means you don't have a seperate graphics card. The graphics processing is done on a particular part of the processor
<Blazemore|Work> hba
<hba> ok
<hba> so how to I proceed with it
<Blazemore|Work> What is the problem?
<hba> lshw -html > file.html shows "VGA compatible controller" in red
<hba> im not able to change the brightness
<Blazemore|Work> What are you running on it? Why are you running Ubuntu 10.04?
<Blazemore|Work> Ubuntu 11.04 onwards are actually certified for that laptop
<Blazemore|Work> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7889/
<hba> i gave a try with 12.04 and it jus .. sucks with unity :(
<hba> and wanted LTS only
<Blazemore|Work> OK. If you're dead set on using the older version of Ubuntu which doesn't work out-of-the-box with your particular laptop, you must be prepared to spend some time and effort fixing it. If you like the old version of Gnome there are a couple of other distros you can try
<hba> as I already am using 10.04.3 on my desktop, and really very happy with it
<Blazemore|Work> However, let's solve this problem for 10.04
<Blazemore|Work> I agree, 10.04 was a really good release
<hba> the way it works even with ATA
<hba> ok
<hba> im all game for fixing it hard way :)
<Blazemore|Work> Could you please pose the results of running the command "lsmod" onto paste.ubuntu.com ?
<hba> sure
<hba> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110243/
<hba> brb
<Blazemore|Work> OK I'm going to get you to try something, but it does involve a reboot
<Blazemore|Work> What I need you to do is edit the /etc/default/grub file: "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<Blazemore|Work> Look for the line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Blazemore|Work> And change it so it says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux"
<Blazemore|Work> Then save the file, close the text editor and run the command "sudo update-grub"
<Blazemore|Work> Then reboot and test out the brightness keys
<Blazemore|Work> Come back here and let me know if it worked
<Blazemore|Work> hba: are you still there?
<hba> Blazemore: just back
<hba> let me just follow what u said
<hba> ok. need to reboot
<Blazemore|Work> £10 says he doesn't come back because it worked
<hba> Blazemore: no luck :(
<hba> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux"
<hba> @Blazemore plz reply...
<Blazemore|Work> Hello
<hba> hi
<Blazemore|Work> OK give me a minute
<hba> ok sure
<Blazemore|Work> OK do you know how to add a PPA? It's OK if not
<hba> i know
<Blazemore|Work> Well, either way, run the command " sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kamalmostafa/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight "
<Blazemore|Work> Then do "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y"
<Blazemore|Work> Then, (sorry), it's best to edit that /etc/default/grub file again, remove "acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux"
<Blazemore|Work> Then run "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<Blazemore|Work> SO basically we're reverting the changes we tried before, and installing the updates from this PPA
<hba> ok....
<hba> hope its for gnome ;) i just saw letter 'k' in there ;-)
<Blazemore|Work> Should be linux, linux-meta and gnome-power-manager
<Blazemore|Work> Plus whatever updates you had already, which could be "kernel" something-or-other
<hba> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kamalmostafa/linux-kamal-mjgbacklight/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<hba> something went wrong here?
<hba> @Blazemore u there?
<Blazemore|Work> Sorry. Yes it seems that PPA is only for Natty and Maverick sadly
<Blazemore|Work> sudo software-properties-gtk, remove the repository or that error will annoy you in future
<hba> oops
<Blazemore|Work> And I'm fresh out of ideas, sadly. The only thing I can recommend is download something based on Ubuntu + Gnome but more up-to-date, like Linux Mint Mate Edition
<Blazemore|Work> http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=104
<Blazemore|Work> If you are dead-set against Unity. Or you can install a classic Gnome session in Ubuntu 12.04
<Blazemore|Work> OMG! has a guide here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<Blazemore|Work> Actually I'd recommend the latter option
<hba> well i tried installing gnome over 12.04 with no luck
<hba> and from OMG only
<Blazemore|Work> You only need to install the gnome-panel application
<Blazemore|Work> And don't forget at the login screen you need to select "Gnome Classic" instead of "Ubuntu"
<Blazemore|Work> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/login.jpg
<Blazemore|Work> It will remember your setting, and it is done on a per-account basis
<hba> but no seriously i already tried that, then I gave up and tried to get used to unity
<hba> then got too much fed up....or maybe because Im pretty much used to gnome
<Blazemore|Work> You tried gnome-panel
<Blazemore|Work> It's the same
<Blazemore|Work> Unity is pretty good these days if you make it smaller
<hba> @Blazemore : thanks. I installed 12.04 and gnome classic (gnome-panel) looks good
<hba> Alt+Tab wasnt working but, then compizconfig did work for me
<hba> now im just trying to figure out how to add applets to panel :-(
<yeehi> i used tightvnc on a windows host to see the desktop of Ubuntu
<yeehi> I would now like to use something like tightvnc on ubuntu to do the same thing - but I don't think I need to install the server... as far as I remember with windows i just needed the client...
<yeehi> is tightvnc the best one for ubuntu?
<Unit193> Vewing client?  I typically use remmina, but there *should* be one installed by default.
<Unit193> x11vnc is what I use for linux VNC server, and UltraVNC for windows.
<yeehi> Hi, Unit193!
<Unit193> Howdy.
<bodhi_zazen> yeehi: I highly suggest FreeNX
<Unit193> Could never get a NX working correctly, didn't login to the session right.
<yeehi> bodhi_zazen - I can't find FreeNX in synaptic
<yeehi> I am using Trisquel...
<bodhi_zazen> Yea, you will need to install FreeNX
<yeehi> download the debian...
<bodhi_zazen> you using Virtualization ?
<yeehi> I am on a bare metal installation at the moment
<yeehi> but would later install into a virtual machine
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11459903
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.humans-enabled.com/2012/04/how-to-install-freenx-server-on-ubuntu.html
<yeehi> you know all the best threads!  hehe!
<bodhi_zazen> FreeNX is both more secure and much much faster then other VNC clinets
<yeehi> I didn't know that
<yeehi> I hope it is easy to use - I was amazed at how easy tightvnc was on windows
<bodhi_zazen> It is a bit of a pain , but not too bad
<yeehi> haha!
<yeehi> It will be good for me!
<yeehi> so FreeNX is a client - the thing I interface with to bring up an image of the other computers desktop
<yeehi> i need to run some other software to make FreeNX work?
<Espens1> Hey i recently switched over to ubuntu, and wish to install skype. To my suprise the version i downloaded is very old, some said the version is the same as on skype.com
<Espens1> but it isn't for me??
<yeehi> Hello! What is some good software to see how long your internet surfing is taking through the various stages / computers it meets ?
<yeehi> for example, maybe all your traffic has to get routed through one computer and this is a bottleneck... that sort of thing....
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-26
<Alphack> idoes anybody knows why youtube videos slow down or speed up randomly on ubuntu? i have that problem and i don't know the cause, i just restart my computer to fix it
<holstein> Alphack: flash... i would try the actual chrome browser, not chromium.. for troubleshooting purpses
<holstein> purposes*
<holstein> i would also condsider the graphics driver
<Alphack> i am using google chrome
<Alphack> actually, in google chrome it speeds up
<holstein> Alphack: chrome, or chromium?
<Alphack> so i changed to firefox and i found that in firefox the videos slowed down
<Alphack> it has happened to me twice
<Alphack> chrome
<holstein> twice?.. in how long?
<Alphack> yesterday
<holstein> i mean, i wouldnt expect flash to ever be flawless for us
<Alphack> and today
<holstein> you can consider the graphics driver, maybe doing something funny to the video
<holstein> i would try other internet.. i would try some live CD's
<holstein> i would try other versions of flash if you can...
<Alphack> okay then, i will try that
<Alphack> thank you
<holstein> if its just random like that every now and then, i wouldnt worry about it
<Alphack> thanks, its because i just moved to linux
<Alphack> like a week ago
<Alphack> so, i'm kinda new at this
<holstein> then, i would just enjoy the default experience for a while then
<Alphack> thank you
<holstein> sure.. welcome!
<Alphack> i will
<Calahan> Have ubuntu services behind firewall issue. Problem is I cannot connect to ubuntu via ssh trought my linksys firewall. I can connect from other LAN pcs, but not from outside. I have suspictions that this is more router configuration related matter than Ubuntu. I have set router to forward port 22 to my LAN ubuntu IP, cannot connect anyway, maybe have to do some additional configuartion on ubuntu? Would apriciate if anyone could help with any tips/
<Calahan> ideas how to solve this. Thanks in advance!
<Blazemore|Work> What's the IP?
<Blazemore|Work> (public)?
<Calahan> public routers IP is 81.198.50.7
<Blazemore|Work> In the firewall, it seems you have a rule to only allow port 22 traffic from specific IPs
<Blazemore|Work> Check to make sure you allow port 22 traffic from anywhere (or from the specific IP/s you want to be able to SSH in from)
<Calahan> I have dd-wrt on router and source net is blank which means no restriction from any IP. Im afraid i have misconfigured something else.
<Blazemore|Work> Well port 22 is filtered on the IP you gave me, which means it's open but I can't connect to it
<Blazemore|Work> Why don't you ask in #dd-wrt
<Calahan> i will try it thanks for tip
<r4y> When I try to download videos from here: http://cinemassacre.com/ all the newer videos a 2 GBs when they should be smaller. And sometimes when watching videos flash starts skipping unless I restart my computer.
<r4y> These are 2 different issues
<r4y> Also I like to download videos to my computer before watching them because I know that in the middle of the video if the connection gets bad I don't have to reload the video
<r4y> Especially for longer videos of coarse
<r4y> I tried Google Chrome just now and the videos are skipping, and I couldn't understand where to use the extention for downloadhelper for chrome to download videos.
<r4y> I could also try Opera
<r4y> Also I am running 10.04
<Alphack> Excuse me, i have a problem on ubuntu. two days ago i tried to use the cube interphase
<Alphack> but then i regret
<Alphack> and now
<Alphack> my default shortcuts
<Alphack> to move from desktop to desktop does not work
<Alphack> i've tried to change the shortcuts but they wont work
<Alphack> how can i make it work again?
<xworld> halllo guys
<stlsaint> xworld: hello
<xworld> stlsaint, hey I am new to IRC chat and also to ubuntu some guys said that chatting in IRC is dangerous  but I didnt find any thing wot is it means
<epikvision> xworld, there isn't anything dangerous about chatting in IRC
<epikvision> if you know *where* to chat, of course.
<xworld> epikvision,  so why they say u need to hide u r IP and all
<epikvision> that's a good practice.
<epikvision> JoseeAntonioR helped me out there once
<stlsaint> xworld: they mean that some malicious people *might* attempt to attack your ip address but none of that happens within these channels
<epikvision> ^that's right.
<stlsaint> xworld: but no chatting is not dangerous really
<xworld> stlsaint, ok thanks
<xworld> stlsaint, so why the need of hiding all info
<xworld> ?
<xworld> stlsaint, this channel will no effect any malicious  code like that ?
<Strategist> xworld: Basically your hostname can be linked back to your ip address, if a expereinced hacker gets your ip, they can do malicious stuff with it.  Therefore, it's good practice to hide your info from public view.
<xworld> Strategist, as u said it is a good practice  so I want to hide my info can u tell me to how to do that or guide
<stlsaint> xworld: you have to request one on freenode channel
<stlsaint> i forget which one specifically
<Strategist> stlsaint: Hostserver?
<Strategist> Hostserv*
<stlsaint> no #freenode
<xworld> so I need to do those command for hiding my ip
<xworld> stlsaint, so #freenode is the hostserver for all other channel ?
<xworld> Strategist,  so #freenode is the hostserver for all other channel ?
<xworld> hey guys I have lot of questions here !!
<xworld> please help me out
<Strategist> xworld: #freenode is just a channel where you can join to request from staff.
<Strategist> Hostserv is a service which runs on irc, that does the hiding.
<xworld> ok
<Strategist> You basically join #freenode and ask the staff if you can get a custom hostname.  If they say yes, then they will allow you to create one, and it will be used to hide your info.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-27
<xworld> Strategist, ok i will do it soon
<xworld> Strategist, I have another question about css
<xworld> Strategist, about the themes in ubuntu 11.10
<xworld> gtk3
<xworld> ??
<stlsaint> css is web
<stlsaint> gtk3 is used for themes
<xworld> I do practice css and html I can create to create website so with that knowledge I can make new themes for ubuntu GTK3
<xworld> ?
<stlsaint> not sure it works that easily
<stlsaint> xworld: google for how to make gtk3 themes
<xworld> stlsaint, ok
<xworld> stlsaint, do u have any good links or resources  it will help me with my poor bandwidth
<xworld> ?
<stlsaint> xworld: wait a sec
<stlsaint> http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/theming.html
<xworld> stlsaint,  thanks for u help
<xworld> stlsaint, thanks for u r help
<stlsaint> xworld: a little more in depth
<stlsaint> http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.3/
<xworld> stlsaint, thanks once again I will be back with more questions to this channel I found this is help full to me
<stlsaint> xworld: great. welcome to the community
<xworld> stlsaint, hey I don't  know whether it is good to asking this question in this channel , but my question is I created a web site with the help of bluefish editor and now I need to host it on the web but I dont have any domain name or webspace for it , as a student I cant   even think about buying new one so is there any services  for hosting the site for fee , the purpose is for testing it live
<Strategist> xworld: Check your pm
<stlsaint> xworld: i dont really know of any free web hosting thats worth a darn
<xworld> stlsaint, its ok, but  some one else will know !! :)
<stlsaint> yea
<stlsaint> lot of knowledge here
<xworld> yeah bingo !
<xworld>  hey guys I installed osdlyrics in ubuntu 11.10 but its settings is not showing previous time when i used osdlyrics I used to edit the font color and all but now i cant able to do that how to get the setting of osdlyrics
<prateekp> what is PROPFIND
<prateekp> has anybody got such an error
<prateekp> i am getting an error svn: Server sent unexpected return value (400 Bad Request) in response to PROPFIND request for '/distfun'
<raub> If I set my /etc/network/interfaces as http://pastie.org/private/rj8eeqk1uhyff6koit8a, shouldn't the nameserver being reported by /etc/resolv.conf be the 192.168.42.1 instead of the one being provided by dhcp?
<stlsaint> raub: one sec
<stlsaint> raub: well what exactly are you trying to do?
<raub> stlsaint: I want to specify which dns server I am using. And it is not the one being offered by the dhcp server
<stlsaint> wun27
<b00mbar> hi .. is anyone here available to help a noob?:D
<krytarik> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<b00mbar> i am trying to install propriatary ati driver (catalyst 12.6) on ubuntu 12.10 x64 but with no luck so far.
<b00mbar> screen goes blank after installation when i try to boot
<b00mbar> from gurb
<b00mbar> there's an option on software sources/drivers to change  the driver from opnesource-oine to propriatary
<b00mbar> but when i doo that .. i cant even boot to ubuntu
<krytarik> b00mbar, maybe this helps: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/ubuntumaverick-blank-screen-problem.html
<ToZ> b00mbar, 12.10 is still alpha. Have a look at this thread for info on building fglrx for 12.10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1988444
<krytarik> b00mbar, or the equivalent on the Ubuntu Forums, but with less options: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<b00mbar> i dnot think that any of those like would be halpfull. i have sucessfuly installed the ubuntu 12.10 x64 and it works well with opensource driver, but , what i am asking is how to activate propriatary driver?
<b00mbar> without errors.
<b00mbar> if possible.
<b00mbar> when i install them. i can't start the graphical interface, somebofy tolld me to tuype "startx" command , but that just lists bunch of erroer with xserver
<ToZ> b00mbar, fglrx is the proprietary ati catalyst driver. instructions on how to build it on the alpha 12.10 ubuntu are located on link above
<ToZ> b00mbar, its not for the faint of heart. Can I ask why you are running 12.10 and not the currently released 12.04?
<b00mbar> ToZ , can you please copy=past the link you are talking about? i am not shure wich one is it.
<krytarik> b00mbar, the one that he posted, i.e.: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1988444
<ToZ> thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Np, ToZ. :)
<ToZ> b00mbar, if you're running the development release, it would be a good idea to visit the "Ubuntu +1" forum - lots of good information and knowledgeable people there.
<krytarik> Was just in case you weren't around at the moment, ToZ. ;)
<krytarik> ToZ means here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=416 :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-28
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: welcome
<stlsaint_> can you open a terminal and run command:
<stlsaint_> lspci | grep network
<Na3iL> welcome bro ok
<stlsaint_> case sensitive. sorry
<stlsaint_> lspci | grep Network
<Na3iL> ok
<stlsaint_> output what it says here
<Na3iL> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<stlsaint_> ha shucks. alright one sec
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: what distro are you running
<Na3iL> ok sorry but what does mean 'distro' ?
<stlsaint_> are you running ubuntu?
<stlsaint_> ubuntu 12.04?
<Na3iL> yes
<Na3iL> and 64 bits
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: what type of computer do you have?
<Na3iL> HP pavilion g6 - 1225
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: please use paste.ubuntu.com to paste the following command results
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A2
<Na3iL> ok
<Na3iL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114851/
<Na3iL> bro this is the link
<Na3iL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114851/
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: ok well there seems to be alot of issues with your card
<Na3iL> so what's the solution ?? :(
<stlsaint_> many people have tried many different things to fix. most have ended up installing another package to test
<Na3iL> so there is no solution ?
<wildmanne39> Na3iL, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: someone with the same card and laptop as you was able to fix their issue with this posting:
<stlsaint_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889170
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: the first post is short but the longer one is indepth
<stlsaint_> i would suggest taking a read at it and some sources uses
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: seems to be what alot of folks are using as i search around
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: also keep ahold of: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<stlsaint_> alright i must depart for now
<stlsaint_> Na3iL: hope i helped
<chipcash> hello
<wildmanne39> Na3iL, the fix all depends on what version of ubuntu you are using
<stlsaint_> wildmanne39: 12.04
<stlsaint_> chipcash: o/
<wildmanne39> thanks stlsaint
<stlsaint_> np
<wildmanne39> jsut a minute then
<stlsaint_> that fix came with some on 11.10 and some on 12.04
<chipcash> does anyone know about boot repair?
<chipcash> When I boot to grub, it sometimes goes to Ubuntu automaticly
<chipcash> I have a dual install
<stlsaint_> chipcash: does grub show your other OS?
<stlsaint_> chipcash: ??
<chipcash> sorry
<stlsaint_> chipcash: does grub show your other OS?
<chipcash> I was reading from a do and don't list
<chipcash> yes
<chipcash> it is at the bottom
<stlsaint_> not really a repair than
<stlsaint_> tell grub to wait longer before booting so you have time to see it and choose
<chipcash> When I first started using , it would go to Ubuntu in a few seconds
<chipcash> OIC I can set the time?
<Unit193> /etc/default/grub  has the grub config.
<chipcash> How can I tell GRUB?
<chipcash> OK
<chipcash> I'm just getting the hang of this chat
<Unit193> You'll have to also run update-grub after editing that file.
<chipcash> These are utilities in the Ubuntu OS?
<wildmanne39> Na3iL, here is a link scroll dwon til you see your card the 4727 and do what it says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA%28Wireless%29
<stlsaint_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<chipcash> I just read at the top...How to ask smart questions
<stlsaint_> alright im afk
<stlsaint_> more like away from this channel
<wildmanne39> I just recently update that wiki so I know it is right, if you have installed any other drivers or blacklisted any then there will be more work that needs to be done
<chipcash> It said don't ask to ask a question. I did the classic dumb thing. LOL
<chipcash> Thankyou
<wildmanne39> Na3iL, did you get my message?
<chipcash> From someone who is totally new to Linux... Are the other OS's as good as Ubuntu?
<chipcash> Like Mint and Fedora and Redhat etc
<chipcash> I used to be pretty good with chat
<chipcash> Back in the TalkCity days
<chipcash> I just watched a 20/20 special about chat rooms
<chipcash> This room must be full of begginers...noone can answer anything. lol
<chipcash> thanks atlsaint
<chipcash> Is there a website building app for Ubuntu?
<chipcash> wow 72 updates
<krytarik> chipcash, as for the other Linux distros, just try them yourself with a LiveCD/USB; as for website editor, you could try Bluefish.
<chipcash> Thankyou
<krytarik> You're welcome. :)
<chipcash> I use filezilla for uploading FTP
<krytarik> And?
<chipcash> Will it work in Ubuntu?
<krytarik> Yup, it's even in the official repos, i.e. easily installable. ;)
<chipcash> cool
<krytarik> :)
<chipcash> FileZilla sounds like a Mozzilla thingy
<krytarik> Yeah, kinda, indeed. :)
<chipcash> I used to use Fetch
<chipcash> with my Mac
<krytarik> You would think it's a Firefox add-on. :P
<chipcash> I currently do my web editing in Front Page
<chipcash> Is BlueFish simaller
<chipcash> spellers the feller
<chipcash> lol
<chipcash> My typing/spelling stinks
<krytarik> Similar, you mean? I'd say, it's better than FrontPage - didn't see the latter for a while now though. ;)
<chipcash> BlueFish...hrrrmmm
<krytarik> Well, it's the same for most of us too - since the typos are send in real-time, no editing. :P
<chipcash> Is everyone in private?
<krytarik> Private?
<chipcash> no one else is typing
<chipcash> Most chats have private stuff going on
<chipcash> bbl
<krytarik> Well, this channel is usually very silent, #ubuntu is way more active, but because of that, it's also way more confusing. ;)
<krytarik> Yeah, of course, you can also chat with someone in private - but I think that's rather rare in these kind of lower traffic chat rooms.
<chipcash> wow Bluefish is coplex
<chipcash> complex
<chipcash> Yeah? I see a buch of names on the right
<chipcash> Must be AWK
<krytarik> Yeah, quite, I've seen it myself for the first time in the last days.
 * chipcash is going for a shower to cool off
<chipcash> hot here
<krytarik> LOL
<chipcash> Might go for some grub...at the store
<IlikeMoose> i want to sign the code of conduct but i have no clue how to get an openpgp key, the instructions are for 10.04 not 12.04
<philballew> IlikeMoose, i can help
<philballew> if you still need
<Herakles> Hi there is somebody online, that is using Ubuntu 7.1,  as i am ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Herakles: We're sorry, but Ubuntu 7.10 is no longer supported.
<Herakles> i don´t care..
<stlsaint> Herakles: do not start this again. You have been told before. You will not receive support for a EOL release
<Herakles> i am looking for ubuntu users as i am that stick to 7.1..., i am not asking you to sopport me...get it ?
<stlsaint> Herakles: well this is a support channel. Try asking elsewhere
<Herakles> this ubuntu sucks...
<Herakles> ubuntu people stink
<JoseeAntonioR> !guidelines
<ubot2> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<JoseeAntonioR> Herakles: I suggest you to read the guidelines, and follow them.
<stlsaint> Herakles: so leave
<Herakles> i am at home
<stlsaint> Herakles: im done here. You continue in your ways and you will be kicked and banned again
<synaptix> This channel is not the channel for non-support & non-beginner orientated chat, please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<JoseeAntonioR> Even in #ubuntu-offtopic you will not get support for an EOL version.
<JoseeAntonioR> Herakles: Do you have a support question for a version which has *not* reached the End of Life?
<Herakles> You people are the living soul of Ubuntu right ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Herakles: If you don't have a support question for a version which has *not* reached the EOL, please leave. Otherwise, you will be kicked from the channel. This is your last warning.
<Herakles> c´mon  set me free...
<Herakles> bring it on..
<JoseeAntonioR> Thanks, Unit193.
<matt_symes> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, DarkwingDuck, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<Unit193> matt_symes: ?
<matt_symes> hey Unit193
<matt_symes> was just looking to see who had ops in here.
<matt_symes> ONLY use this trigger in emergencies => sorry about that. did not realise
<JoseeAntonioR> matt_symes: You can use /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-beginners list to check that.
<matt_symes> thanks for the heads up JoseeAntonioR. just wanted to check the ops out for future reference in case i need to find one for this channel
<synaptix> most of those ops are barely on lol
<elfy> :)
<Unit193> Only one of them is still in the access list, but may want to join #ubuntu-beginners-team for general chat. :)
<matt_symes> as JoseeAntonioR pointed out, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-beginners list gives the more up to date list i think
<synaptix> Or even #ubuntu-offtopic ^^
<elfy> good luck getting either of them :p
<elfy> especially that Unit193
<matt_symes> ho many channels does ubuntu have O_O
<matt_symes> *how
<elfy> useful ones?
<matt_symes> lol elfy
<JoseeAntonioR> please, keep the channel on-topic
<matt_symes> sorry :)
<elfy> loads of people in for help today is ther JoseeAntonioR
<synaptix> That was a valid question, as I am curious too...how many channels DOES ubuntu have (including Ubuntu derivatives)?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think that's a question for #ubuntu-irc
<elfy> you'll have to give me the answer elsewhere - I only come here now if I've pointed somewhere here
<Robitron> wildmann, i'm here.  it doesn't matter to me where we chat, i just need to get this resolved.  lol  and i appreciate your help.  :)
<Robitron> so what is the second issue that you think i have?
<wildmanne39> Robitron, I am not sure that ubuntu installed correctly
<wildmanne39> what version did you install?
<Robitron> i've tried to install it three seperate times.  :(
<Robitron> the 12.x one.
<wildmanne39> 12.04?
<Robitron> that sounds right.
<Robitron> how can i find out for sure?
<wildmanne39> just checking 12.10 is out but it is in development
<wildmanne39> uname -a
<Robitron> uname -a? what is that?
<Robitron> i know i have 12.0x
<wildmanne39> ok good enough
<Robitron> just can't remember what the x is.  lol
<Robitron> also, i tried to dl it again to a new disk but i couldn't get it to work, i was thinking it's probably because i don't officially have it installed on here yet so nothing gets saved.
<wildmanne39> I think it would be best to download the bootscript info and create a new post with it included so an expert like oldfred can have a look
<Robitron> okay, not sure what that means.  where do i download the bootscript info?
<wildmanne39> getting the info
<Robitron> okay. thanks, man.
<wildmanne39> Robitron, here it is http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ post in general or installation and upgrades
<Robitron> okay. thanks, mate.  i appreciate the help.
<wildmanne39> welcome!
<Robitron> umm, i'm not sure what happened but all i got were three read-me type files.  :(
<Robitron> okay, i think i found out what's happening.  it's a script, not an executable file.
<Robitron> wildmann, sorry to bother you, yet again but i extracted it to my desktop but now, when i try to run it, it says there's no such file or directory.  :(
<wildmanne39> Robitron, you there?
<Robitron> yeah, i'm here.  and i can't figure out the path to the script.
<geirha> drag the file from nautilus (the filebrowser) into the terminal window. It'll fill in the full path to the file.
<xworld> Strategist, hai :)
<xworld> hai guys , any one know how to retrieve  lrc files from minilyics or any kinda lyrics site , using ubuntu
<xworld> Strategist, hai guys , any one know how to retrieve  lrc files from minilyics or any kinda lyrics site , using ubuntu
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-29
<stlsaint> johnsp: what is your partition layout scheme
<stlsaint> johnsp: ??
<johnsp> hey how do i paste my df -k on to the chat
<krytarik> !pastebin | johnsp
<ubot2> johnsp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<johnsp> url http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116769/
<stlsaint> johnsp: well sda3 and 6 have alot of space. could always split off a separate /home and leave / where its at
<johnsp> please suggest the instructions
<johnsp> i am new to ubuntu
<stlsaint> johnsp: well depends on what you want to do
<stlsaint> johnsp: you also could move / to those huge drive spaces on sda3 or 6
<stlsaint> unless they are being used for something?
<johnsp> well how do i change the path of new software installs
<Fyodorovna> johnsp, from what to what?
<stlsaint> johnsp: they are going to go into /
<stlsaint> johnsp: unless you start specifiying at time of build and install which is just crazy to even think of for every package
<johnsp> ok stlsaint
<johnsp> anything i have to keep in mind before i move / to the unused disk
<stlsaint> johnsp: uh, what do you plan on doing?
<johnsp> stlsaint i plan to move / to sda3
<stlsaint> johnsp: using what guide?
<johnsp> stlsaint how do i do this thats my next question
<stlsaint> one sec
<stlsaint> johnsp: hrm, what if you made a second partition on that sda3 for /home?
<stlsaint> johnsp: that way you will keep your documents separate from rest of system
<stlsaint> johnsp: /home is not only better documented but from my experince safer to move than / (not sure how, just bad works in past with it)
<johnsp> stlsaint thats a good option..btw i dont think i have too many docs that are eating up the space
<stlsaint> johnsp: docs, pics, vids, all count towards home. Unless you are just installing an insane amount of applications?
<johnsp> stlsaint i have installed the default apps that comes with ubuntu 11.10
<stlsaint> johnsp: how big did you make your /?
<stlsaint> johnsp: i gotta go here shortly if you are preoccupied with something else?
<johnsp> stlsant: it is 6.2gb i guess
<johnsp> stlsaint: thats the mistake
<stlsaint> well that is problem
<stlsaint> im not going to inquire as to why you made a 6GB / but your optinons include moving / altogether, or making new partition and marking it as root, if all you have done is install ubuntu i would go as far as to say do new partition scheme for longevity
<stlsaint> fresh install.
<johnsp> stlsaint if thats the only optioin.i will do that..thanks for your help
<stlsaint> johnsp: no its not the only option but its a good one to consider
<stlsaint> johnsp: setup a new scheme using some of that extra space as /home and some of the other as /
<stlsaint> johnsp: i always make root anywhere from 10-15 (sometimes 20GB)
<stlsaint> oh goodness
<akhilblue> Guys i have a problem with font on ubuntu 12.04. few letter appear broken during login and sometimes in the user interface. any idea to what is wrong?
<argoooooo> Hi. How can i upgrade from ubuntu-server 6.10 to 10.10?
<Fyodorovna> argoooooo, both are end of life
<argoooooo> can i upgrade to latest somehow?
<Fyodorovna> argoooooo, not without a huge amount of time and effort, a fresh install is usually advised.
<Fyodorovna> you have to go from 6.10 to 8.04 by each distro then 10.04 then 12.04 I believe
<argoooooo> if i have the image for the latest version can i use that from my current version without uninstalling?
<Fyodorovna> in a virtual yeah, when you say image is this a install image or cd?
<argoooooo> cd
<Fyodorovna> argoooooo, you could install alongside
<Fyodorovna> dualboot it
<argoooooo> I had problems installing latest version in vmware virtual server. I got error message from boot loader "install/vmlinuz file not found" you know what that mean?
<argoooooo> i try to install alonside and dualboot
<Fyodorovna> not sure have you checked the md5sum of the cd, and was it burned at the slowest speed.
<argoooooo> using it as an iso file in vmware and don't need to burning it
<Fyodorovna> did you check the sum?
<Fyodorovna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<argoooooo> only thing i did was to check the "cd" from install menu and got the same message
<argoooooo> ok i'l check that out
<Fyodorovna> sounds like a bad download, if you got that from the cd check at boot.
<argoooooo> ok maybe i should download a new file then
<Fyodorovna> good luck. ;)
<argoooooo> Thank you!
<anan> Hi, just started an Ubuntu server that I wanted to try out php etc. Deal with my ISP is for a dynamic IP - and from some google searching I saw a static one was better for my purpose. Can I still manage with the dynamic IP?
<yeehi> I need to run the following: for each in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/* do     echo 0 > $each/accept_redirects     echo 0 > $each/send_redirects done
<yeehi> When I try, I get permission denied error
<yeehi> What should I do?
<geirha> probably only root can write to those files
<geirha> echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/send_redirects
<yeehi> thank you geirha - how to i change to root?
<geirha> By using sudo, like I just showed
<yeehi> I am sorry - i don't follow you
<krytarik> I would rather run the script -itself- with 'sudo' prepended.
<yeehi> I can't understand
<yeehi> how do i prepend sudo? i tried adding sudo before the command but it only did some of the command before prompting me for my password
<krytarik> yeehi - sudo SCRIPTNAME
<yeehi> is the command I entered a script? I haven't given it a name or saved it anywhere
<krytarik> Then you should do that.
<yeehi> i should save the command in a txt file as yeehiscript.sh ?
<krytarik> Yup, and make it executable.
<yeehi> after i save the file i right click on it and select properties... and somehow find executatble and click that
<yeehi> ok how do i launch it?
<krytarik> Then, if you are in the same directory as the script, you would run it like this: sudo ./SCRIPTNAME
<yeehi> k
<yeehi> l,
<yeehi> ok thank you very much, krytarik
<krytarik> From the Terminal, obviously.
<krytarik> You're welcome. :)
<argoooooo> Hi. I have problem installing one of the latest version of ubuntu server on my virtual server created in vmware. Tried two different iso files of version 12.04 and 10.10 and when i choose install from boot menu i got an error from boot loader "install/vmlinuz:file not found".
<argoooooo> version 6.10 works fine to install. Any tips?
<holstein> argoooooo: i would start confirming the iso
<holstein> !md5
<ubot2> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<argoooooo> how common would it be that 3 iso files downloaded from ubuntu.com are corrupt?
<holstein> argoooooo: over the same internet that you are using? likely...
<argoooooo> holstein i got seven files that couldn't be found in the netboot directory with the md5 check
<krytarik> argoooooo, use torrents for downloading the ISO files, e.g. for Precise 12.04, from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<argoooooo> holstein should i download a new iso and hope that i got working one next time or how this work?
<argoooooo> Ok i try a torrent
<holstein> yeah.. that wont hurt... not sure about "fixing" them... ive never had to do it
<argoooooo> Thanks
<krytarik> You're welcome. :)
<scootergirl40> no body chatting or am i not seeing the chat
<Blazemore> Hello
<Blazemore> Not much chat in this channel
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-22
<vastkahuna> Does Ubuntu have a built in weather tool?
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, Not that I know of, you can install one if there is one that works.
<wilee-nilee> I use the gnome-shell there is an extension that is nice
<vastkahuna> I was going to install weatherbug, but they say there is not a working version for LInux. Do you have any recommendations?
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, What release are you running?
<vastkahuna> Ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, I see this one in a ppa I have not tried it in this general extras install list. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/7-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> You want to be familiar with ppa-purge to fix any mistakes as well.
<vastkahuna> Thanks
<wilee-nilee> ppa's are 3rd party and can be truble, although I have never had any, I'm careful
<vastkahuna> OK thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem. ;)
<biggo> hello all
<jjseeker> I have a question regarding .mpeg4 codecs, not sure how to phrase it either
<jjseeker> I just switched over from windows 7
<wilee-nilee> jjseeker, Go ahead.
<jjseeker> thank you
<jjseeker> I've never heard of gstreamer-10
<jjseeker> I'm so used to windows doing most of the work for me
<jjseeker> that I don't know how or where to find codecs for mpeg4
<jjseeker> probably should've enable download of third party software on installation
<jjseeker> lol
<wilee-nilee> jjseeker, generally all you need is the ubuntu-restricted-extras which is codecs and ms fonts
<jjseeker> okay
<wilee-nilee> !codecs
<ubot93> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wilee-nilee> that might help jjseeker
<jjseeker> thank you that's what I've been trying to do, use free and open source
<jjseeker> thanks
<jjseeker> thank you this was extremely helpful!
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<DanOpi> Hey Guys!
<DanOpi> Anyone there
<DanOpi> ?
<DanOpi> Anyone help me connect to this channel using Smuxi?
<DanOpi> Can I get some help installing Ubuntu on top of windows 8?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-23
<zkriesse> Hallo all
<DarthBear> does anyone know of a good tutorial if you new to xchat and irc
<DarthBear> including commands and stuff
<Unit193> https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat
<DarthBear> thnx buddy
<jjseeker> Hi I'm back again with another question if that's okay
<jjseeker> I would like to know if it's worth the time to learn how to install packages from .tar.gz files vs just getting the .deb package
<jjseeker> if that makes any sense
<wilee-nilee> jjseeker, Rarely do you need a tar install, you want to see if what your looking for is in the repos first.
<geirha> Yes and no. You'll learn abit on how software gets built, but it generally gets messy, and the software will be hard to uninstall.
<geirha> Oh, he left
<wilee-nilee> tarred and feathered
<regor> I'm having multiple issues popping up so, I'm not sure where to start. Now that things have settled down a bit and I can get online, my first issue is with my hp printer! It prints fine but scanning software say's no scanners present?
<regor> BTW...this all started when I upgraded to unbuntu 13!
<regor> morning pip__
<pip__> hello
<pip__> quiet in here...
<regor> yeah...it is. you come in here a lot?
<pip__> only when I need something
<regor> :)
<regor> is it usually this quiet this time of the day?
<pip__> I usually try the forums - a bust t the moment clearly - first
<pip__> I'm not on this early mostly, but it's a little busier most times I'd say
<regor> yeah, spent a lot of time there myself
<regor> is this place for beginners to learn about linux OS or beginners to get help with issues?
<pip__> I'd say both, possibly more on the issues side
<regor> :) well then I got the tight place!
<pip__> the ubuntu channel gets pretty hectic as i recall
<pip__> so I try here as it's a bit quieter
<pip__> :)
<regor> i'm logged in there too!
<pip__> :D
<regor> they are way over my head!
<pip__> me too
<regor> last time I played with linux was when mandrake just came out!
<regor> am I showing my age? :)
<pip__> wow, is that quite a while ago?
<regor> several years.
<pip__> yeah, I think. It became Mandriva & then something else I think
<pip__> from what I hear the whole GNU/Linux thing is more people friendly these days
<pip__> most of the time :)
<regor> yep...your right...mandriva. When I was looking for a new distro, I found out how long ago mandrake really was!
<pip__> lol
<regor> linux has come a long way sine those days
<regor> since
<regor> has gotten more user friendly
<regor> more...GUI
<pip__> It's improved greatly since I started using it
<pip__> exactly
<regor> how long you been playing with it?
<pip__> how long have you been using again - sounds like the wrong place to ask that actually lol
<pip__> using linux
<regor> :)
<regor> yes
<regor> I guess I should have said "using" it!
<pip__> it was my bad, I made it sound like a 12 step channel
<regor> I just like to play around with linux and see what it can do
<regor> it's seems like real "computing" to me!
<regor> not just clicking on icons
<pip__> can you explain?
<regor> i'm an old DOS user....guess I like the command line!
<pip__> I'm scared of it, but getting there & I agree, it feels more "hands on"
<regor> When I played around with DOS, I used to set up the boot process so it would load one line at a time. I could see how things were loading and I could hit "enter" each time for another command! Maybe I'm just a control freak! :)
<pip__> lol, maybe, but it's an excellent way to learn how a computwer system really works
<regor> :) exactly!
<pip__> :D
<pip__> regor; I gotta go - real world stuff
<pip__> catch you soon bud, welcome to the community
<regor> got ya...take care and stay out of trouble!
<pip__> :D
<pip__> u know it
<pip__> !!!
<regor> :) later
<[1]tom> hello
<[1]tom> an older version of ubuntu (10.04) is advised for my colleges robotics club
<[1]tom> but when setting up the dual boot on my laptop i've run into some issues installing the build-essential packages
<[1]tom> is there anyone who might be able to help?
<Unit193> 10.04 has gone EOL for the desktop, though.
<[1]tom> would you recommend trying to use a later version? last year i tried using 12.x with out success
<[1]tom> got lost in dependency hell with the packages they wanted us to use
<[1]tom> but at least i got the compiler and the internet working.
<[1]tom> i think i have decided to go for a more recent version. any reason i shouldnt go with 13? i just might have better luck with back compatibility with a slightly older version, i'm thinking
<krytarik> [1]tom: You should go with Ubuntu 12.04 then, as it's also a Long-Term Support version.
<jjseeker> What happens to a file if I moved it to a directory that did not exist at the time?
<jjseeker> Is it gone forever?
<jjseeker> lol
<jjseeker> Well I just started searching for it using find /
<jjseeker> hopefully I'll find it
<jjseeker> Hello
<regor> good morning all! I logged in last night with a question about ubuntu 13. I've been getting several error messages popping up. Once things get quieted down, it seems to run fairly well but I am having issues with scanning on my hp printer. Ubuntu seems to print just fine, most of the time, but no scanner is recognized! any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> regor, You might try simple scan
<regor> thanks wilee-nilee, but that's what I was trying! Then I tried Xsane, both of which detected no scanner!
<wilee-nilee> regor, Is the scanner part of the HP?
<regor> Yes, it's an all-in-one!
<wilee-nilee> regor, Give ne the model and let me look around.
<wilee-nilee> me*
<regor> HP Photosmart 3210 All-In-One
<wilee-nilee> regor, Here is some info take a look and see if any scanner references are there, it is listed as working in general in ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhotoSmart3210
<regor> OK, thanks...brb
<wilee-nilee> Doh I forgot the ubuntu forums are down.
<wilee-nilee> regor, Which ubuntu release do you have installed 13.04?
<regor> Mmm, I can see the printer setup process is what I did and even had it print a test page. But, when I followed the information about the scanner, I received, "libnetsnmp.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" which is the same error that pops up when I try to scan! Also, after I typed in the command and saw the response, I got a crash report pop up telling me that...
<regor> ...the application makeuri.py has stopped!
<regor> yes...13.04
<regor> after doing a lot of reading on this issue, I've come to the conclusion that 13.04 has many issues and the version I had, 12.04 has long term support, sooooo, maybe I should just start all over and reload 12.04! I mean, I'm not going to loose anything, this system is pretty new!
<regor> and...12.04 worked great!
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-24
<s0beit> so uh, if anyone knows, my laptop used to disable it's own monitor when the lid closed before, but HDMI out was working fine - now it refuses to turn off it's own monitor when the lid closes, how do i get it to disable it's own monitor when the lid closes
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-25
<yax51> Hello
<yax51> I am having some issues with DVD playback on 12.04 and the forums are down :(
<yax51> basically it's poor quality and its shaky. I know there is a fix but can't find it with the forums down
<yax51> I am using movie player because VLC is being special...but one issue at a time :P
<krytarik> yax51: Do you maybe mean this?: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:OkzelkGBqn4J:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1658587
<yax51> That was it!!
<yax51> Thanks!
<krytarik> Cool. :)
<GigaWarez> how is everyone?
<GigaWarez> just curious to ask what was the best way to share files between two ubuntu boxes on the same network?
<yax51> wouldn't you just go to places>network?
<GigaWarez> in nautilus?
<yax51> are you using gnome?
<GigaWarez> yes
<GigaWarez> gnome 3
<yax51> ok, next to the applications it should say places...
<GigaWarez> im sorry, im still not understanding...
<yax51> hmmm
<yax51> http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/yax51/media/Screenshotfrom2013-07-24223920_zps102ab1ce.png.html
<yax51> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/file-sharing-options-for-ubuntu-pcs-2.html
<yax51> or this might be what you are looking for
<GigaWarez> which version of gnome was the first picture?
<yax51> 2 I think
<GigaWarez> this is what im looking at
<GigaWarez> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/9hw1.png/
<yax51> aaah ok I see the confusion now :P
<yax51> http://quickmediasolutions.com/apps/14/nitroshare
<GigaWarez> for the most part what im trying to do is merge the second computers home folder to this one
<GigaWarez> lol
<yax51> try this.....
<GigaWarez> alright thanks, ill try that right quick!
<yax51> cool I'm instaling it now too :)
<GigaWarez> ha alright
<GigaWarez> future reference, is the network locations in nautilus only for windows home groups?
<GigaWarez> ttererer
<GigaWarez_> whoops
<yax51> sweet!! just installed it on my windows box and ubuntu box and it works like a charm :)
<yax51> but now I need to go to bed
<GigaWarez_> hah gotta love when things work the first time
<GigaWarez_> thanks for your help
<yax51> I hope that was what you were looking for, there are other options in that first link I sent too
<yax51> good night!!
<krytarik> GigaWarez_: You should look at NFS.
<krytarik> !nfs
<ubot93> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<GigaWarez_>  this^
<GigaWarez_> exactly what i was looking for
<GigaWarez_> thank you
<krytarik> Welcome. :)
<Vantrax> anyone here good with scripts?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-26
<krytarik> !anyone | Vantrax
<ubot93> Vantrax: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Vantrax> lol, fair enough. Anyone know how to script well enough to take an input file, modify the email pattern of 'john.doe1@blah' to create a shortname of the pattern DoeJ1 that would preserve the difference between john.doe@blah and john.doe1@blah.
<krytarik> Vantrax: A good place to start for something like that is here: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html
<geirha> No, the advanced bash scripting guide is not a good start. It teaches to write bugs, not scripts.
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/100
<mym> hi
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-27
<yax51> hello
<yax51> I am trying to get my HDMI out to work, I get video but no sound. I'm sure it's address in the forums but those are still down
<yax51> any ideas?
<dubz_> anyone know why I am getting a screen with that looks like windows command prompt but instead its says Grub\ when I boot ubuntu?
<yax51> does it give you some options to boot into?
<dubz_> nope just a list of commands when i press the tab button
<dubz_> tried to enter commands and they dont work
<yax51> does it display a list at all?
<dubz_> Im thinkin its because i have windows 7 on the same ssd?
<yax51> yes
<yax51> grub is a boot loader, basically with the arrow keys you can select which OS to boot into
<dubz_> yes a bunch of unfamiliar commands as this is the 1st time I ever try'd to use ubuntu
<dubz_> gave commands like "normal" "clear"
<dubz_> What command do I use to boot ubuntu?
<dubz_> as I have to choose the OS before it even begins to boot thru my current bios
<yax51> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GRUB_screenshot.png
<yax51> something like this?
<dubz_> nope not that 1
<dubz_> looks like a commands prompt interface for ubuntu im guessing
<dubz_> but it starts off with grub\ instead of c:\
<yax51> hmmmm
<yax51> try ctrl+alt+f7 just or kicks and giggles
<dubz_> went to boot ubuntu for the 1st time it locked up on boot restarted it and got this screen instead of the ubuntu is starting for the first time screen
<dubz_> shit dont have my virtualization enabled to boot it in atm have to restart and try it
<wilee-nilee> dubz_, Please don't swear
<dubz_> sorry thought i was on the internet and not church my bad
<wilee-nilee> !language | dubz_ Not my rules
<ubot93> dubz_ Not my rules: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | dubz_
<ubot93> dubz_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wilee-nilee> Act like an adult
<dubz_> o my bad guys I'll say gee golly gosh or something like that dont want any feelings hurt I apologize
<yax51> dubz_: try this http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php?title=GRUB_from_command_line
<yax51> or this: http://www.novell.com/communities/node/12424/loading-linux-kernel-manually-using-grub-sles
<dubz_> does it matter that I dont have ubuntu in its own partion because  windows 7 pro is on the same disk that hasnr bee partioned?
<yax51> I would think so....it should have automatically created a partition upon install
<dubz_> I did use the windows installer to install it
<yax51> wubi?
<dubz_> let me uninstall and reinstall agian as it worked the first boot but froze up on the loading ubuntu for the first time screen
<dubz_> I believe so this is all new to me have never used anything but windows since 1993 LOL
<yax51> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<yax51> did you do a forced shutdown when it froze?
<dubz_> yes sir
<yax51> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_to_reboot_cleanly_even_when_the_keyboard.2BAC8-mouse_are_frozen
<dubz_> I figured I got another bad Iso torrent
<yax51> where are yyou downloading it from? and which version?
<yax51> more then likely the forced  shutdown is the main cause of the issue
<dubz_> utorrent version 12
<yax51> what site
<dubz_> I didnt realize it was free on there website
<dubz_> Piratebay
<yax51> hehehe yeah, THE best place is ubuntu.com
<dubz_> Yea like I said I have always used windows and I refuse to pay any company $200 for a OS that will be outdated in 6 months so I get ISO off of torrent sites
<dubz_> seems to be the trend in the computer biz to build 100 different versions of stuff in 2 years to make more $$
<dubz_> So I just take them for free than find a free product key and get free support why im at it
<dubz_> call it  software welfare
<dubz_> let someone else pay so I can eat, See how long those $$billions they have last
<dubz_> When you buy a $1000 CPU seems like they would at least give you a copy of windows
<dubz_> my bad wrong people
<dubz_> lol confused
<SBoarder> Is any one here active?
<yax51> I am
<regor> Greetings...I just reinstalled my ubuntu from version 13 back down to 12. My question is this, I had a disc from when I first installed Ubuntu and it installs version 12.1. Should I have maybe looked for version 12.04?
<QIII> There was no version 12.1.  There was 12.10.  the number after the decimal indicates the month of release, which is either April or October.  Are you sure it's not 12.10?
<regor> ok...yes, it's 12.10!
<QIII> OK.  Can you tell me a little bit about your computer, particularly the GPU?
<regor> well, it's a small system that I was given. that's why i selected a small operating system to use on it. it's an old dell optiplex-gx520 w/993.5 MB ram, intel pentium cppu 2.80ghz x2, 32 bit, with an 80gb HD....GPU? not sure!
<QIII> Pretty sure that would be an Intel GPU on that model.  So that's fine.
<regor> i'm just putting this system together so to keep my kids off my own!
<QIII> Personally, I would go with 12.04, since it is an LTS (Long Term Support) and will be supported until April, 2017.
<regor> Mmmm...that's why i asked...I keep reading that everywhere i go!
<regor> ok...so then, I'll have to go through the same procedure all over again but, download a copy of 12.04 instead of using my current disc?
<regor> maybe burn another copy from my computer?
<QIII> On older equipment, if you get an LTS to work it's best to stay with that.  If you go with the other releases, you have to reinstall/upgrade and you might end up with a broken system.  On the down side, you may not get all the latest software, but then you can always use PPAs.  Yes.  Download it again, or if you have the ISO already, burn it again from that.
<regor> ok....i'll be up the rest of the night anyway so, might as well get started. Thanks for your info!
<QIII> If you have to download it again, you can get 12.04.1 at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/
<regor> got it, thanks! Anything else I should know?
<QIII> Don't accept rides from strangers? :-D  Not really.  But if you run into trouble you know where to come look for help!
<regor> when i reinstalled earlier toady, I just mounted my other computer and transferred personal files over to there. So, no backup was really necessary
<regor> i guess that was a backup! :)
<regor> thanks and i know where you folks are!
<QIII> That was a backup -- the right way (sort of...).  On a different machine is the only real way to do it.
<QIII> Hopefully we'll be back on ubuntuforums.org soon enough and you can reach us there.
<regor> yep....another hd!
<regor> ok...still waiting on that! hope things are coming back together there!
<regor> goodnight and take care!
<QIII> You too!
<pip__> when I set my unity launcher to autohide the icons slide out of view but an ugly strip of colour remains.  Any body know why that is or how to fix it?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-28
<gord_> Hi, I'm a Widows user converting to Ubuntu so am a real newbe - AND - I'm even newer to IRC chat!! But I'm trying to connect a network printer connected to a windows computer on the same network as this Ubuntu machine is connected to. I seem to get it connected -BUT- I get this message in the printer setup window "Idle - Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...". What...
<gord_> ...can/should I do now? Nothing is happening at the printer end.
<wilee-nilee> .
